# موضوع مخصص بنظريات العمارة و التصميم و ابحاث الانشاء المعماري (ارجو التثبيت)



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا....
مش عارف هي فكرة ... و يارب تنجح
اولا :
نظريات العمارة:


تنمية قوي التخيل الخلاق :-
التصميم بالقياس :-القياس علي اساس شئ موجود .
X = 2Y
Y =16
X=32
حيث (X) هى المبني او العنصر الموجود , وحيث (Y) هي الفكرة المطلوبة للمشروع .
طالما هناك علاقة بين العنصر الموجود و العنصر الذي يراد الوصول اليه ولذلك يمكن خلق او نقل الصفات .
يجب ان تكون الصفات المنقولة بها عمق وليس ساذج .
Analogue design
التعريف :- حمل بعض كائن حي او جماد الي فكرة المشروع المعماري بهدف عمل تصميم مبتكر علي ان يراعي وجود وجهه قياس بينهما .
انواعه :-
1- التصميم بالقياس الشخصي Personal analogue .
نقيس علي الانسان نفسه .
2- التصميم بالقياس الرمزي Symbol analogue .
نقيس علي قيمه ، فكرة فلسفية ، بيت شعر .. الخ .
3- التصميم بالقياس المباشر Direct analogue .
نقيس فيه علي عنصر من الطبيعة .
التصميم بالقياس المباشر(علي اساس بيولجي)
يقوم هذا النوع علي اربعة قواعد اساسية :-
1- ان الله سبحانه وتعالي خلق جميع الكائنات بحكمه محكمه ولوظائف محدده وبالتالي يمكن ان تكون الطبيعه مصدرا لانتاج افكار تصميميه متميزه .
2- الشكل يطابق الوظيفة في جميع الكائنات الحية " للجمل خف حتي لا يغرز في الرمل ".
3- الشكل يتبع طريقة الانشاء في جميع الكائنات الحية " اي الشكل الداخلي يحدد الشكل الخارجي"
4- الوصول الي اعلي قوة باقل مادة " فشبكة العنكبوت توقف النحلة ".
امثله :-
1- Space truss يمثل الوصلات فيه فكرة الحركة الحرة في مفصل الانسان .
2- مطار شتودجر فكرة الشجرة التي تحمل بلاطة السقف علي فروعها حتي تنقل الحمل من السقف الي الفروع الي الجذور ...
3-انواع الاذاعة في اليابان بها تشابه مثل الهيكل العظمي .

التصميم بالقياس المباشر (علي ثوابت تراثية)
الاثر الظاهر من التراث هو وجود المباني والتي تمثل مجموعة من الناس لهم خصائص دينية-ثقافية و تقاليد وعادات .
التراث :-هو كل ما يفوت عليه الزمن و العادات و التقاليد و البيئه ...
الثوابت:-هي اشياء ثابتة علي مر الزمن لها وظيفة ممتدة متوافق عليها " مثل المباني فقد اختلف شكلها و اسلوبها في البناء و لكنه ثابت كسكن مطلوب في اي عصر ".
كيف يصلح هذا الشئ للقياس ؟
اذا كان لدينا مشكلة سبق تناولها في زمن بعيد واستطاع المعماري حلها :-
1- ان يترك المعماري الحل السابق لنفس المشكلة"مرفوض".
2- ان ينقل المعماري الحل السابق "مرفوض".
3- تحليل الحل السابق و استنتاج القيمة في ذلك الحل واستخدامها بدون نقل حرفي لها .
مثال :- البيت الاسلامي العربي كان يحتوي علي حوش وهو يمثل مصدر الاضاءة وتقليب الهواء فياخذ الهواء الساخن الي اعلي البيت والبارد الييت اسفل .
وفي البيت الكبيروالذي يحتاج الي اضاءة داخلية يمكن :-
1- اخذ نفس الحوش بالضبط ووضعه في المبني و التجاهل الخبرات السابقة .
2- اخذ نفس الحوش ولكن اضع فيه زرع .
3- اربط بين الحوش و البيت نفسه فآخذ خصائص الحوش مع عمل تحليل ونقل الخصائص المناسبة"القياس".
انواع القياس علي ثوابت
1- القياس علي فكرة .
2- القياس علي عنصر .
3- القياس علي شكل .
*مثل فكرة الحوش الداخلي ويجب ان تكون الفكرة مرتبطة بالمشروع وتحقق جميع جوانب المشروع الاقتصادية و البيئية و الاجتماعية و الانشائية و المناخية ...
*ناخذ عنصر واحد من العناصر المبني مثل المشربيات في البيت العربي و التي لها علاقة بالاضاءة و التهوية و الخصوصية والانشاء "فهي كابولي من مادة انشائية" فهو عنصر ليس له علاقه بالحوش فالحوش فكرة اساسية ولكن المشربية عنصر .
*مثل العقود و الكوابيل الخشب فهو نوع من الكذب و التزييف فهو يمثل شكل فقط لا يحمل اعباء وليس له وظيفة وليس له نسب ومواد بناء محددة تعتمد علي التحميل وهو اضعف انواع القياس .
مثال :-
1- في البيت العربي صراحة في التعبير عن المادة معن نظام الانشاء ومناسب طريقة الانشاء للمادة وذلك هو ما يجب توافره في اي مبني مقاس علي البيت العربي .
2-في وكالة الغوريي يوجد ارتفاعات مختلفة حسب الوظيفة كل فراغ وقد اخذ لوكوربوزيه هذة الفكرة في سكن الطلاب "قياس بالفكرة".
2-جامعة قطر علبة فوق المبني بها سطح مائل ناحية الشمال احيانا يوضع في الملاقف فلتر اترطيب الجو "قياس بالعنصر".
3-معهد الدراسات العربية في باريس الفتحات موصلة بالكمبيوتر يفتح ويقفل علي حسب شدة الشمس وهو ماخوذ من المشربية"قياس عنصر و شكل".

القياس علي اساس شخصي
يقوم علي النسان نفسه "الشخص نفسه" وهو يقوم علي مبادئ اساسية فالله تعالي وضع في الانسان احاسيس طبيعية تجعله يعيش حياة سوية .
ينقسم الي :-
1- القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان .
2- القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ "الاحساس بالمنطق".
1-القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان :-د
وضعه الله في الانسان حتي يجعل حياته آمنه فالا نسان يتوازن مثلا عند النظر من النافذة وبناء عليه الجسم البشري نفسه يصل كمثال او مقياس للاتزان .
التعريف :- هو ان يضع الانسان نفسه في مكان العناصر الانشائية للمبني في محاولة الي الوصول لحالة اتزان .
2-القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ"الاحساس بالمنطق"
التعريف:-ان يضع المهندس نفسه مكان مستخدمي الفراغ ، اي ان مستخدم اي فراغ يجب ان يراه ملائما للنشاط الذي تم فيه.
يجب ان تكون هناك علاقات الفراغات قوية مثلا المستشفي فيمكن عمل باب واحد متلقي الخدمة يدخل من مكان و الطبيب من مكان و النفايات من مكان .
هذا النوع من القياس الشخصي ليس قائم علي البعد الوظيفي (الفكري) عن طريق اخذ قرار تصميمي " مثلا جعل القطار غير داخل انبوبه حتي لا يسمع صوته في المنازل المحيطه".

التصميم بالقياس الرمزي
ويتم فيه القياس علي رمز او قيمه معينه سواء ثقافيه او اجتماعية او دينية او حضاؤية ويمكن القياس علي عبارات و الفاظ شعرية علي ان تكون مصاغة بصياغة رصينة و بليغة و موجزة .
مثال :-
* في مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة بالرغم من قوة الرمزية "شمس المعرفة تشرق من الاسكندرية علي العالم"الا ان الرمزية طغت علي الوظيفة مما ادي الي ذيادة التكاليف ".
*حائط الاشباح هو حائط هوائي تنتج عن دفع الهواء بسرعة كبيرة ويفصل بين الجو الخارجي و الداخلي المكيف داخل احد المحال .
*لا تخلو العمارة الاسلامية من الرمزية فعلي سبيل المثال ترمز المئذنة الي تلا شي الجسد الي الروح من الارض الي السماء وذلك مع اهميتها في علاقة واضحة تدل علي وجود مسجد في هذا المكان .

الاسئلة المنعكسة
الاسئلة:- الاستفسار عن شئ غير معلوم وهي لها مستويات .
الاسئلة هي الوسيلة قياس المعرفة لذلك هي تطابق مستويات المعرفة فالاسئلة و المعرفة متدرجان في المستوي .
هذا السؤال تطور فيه الابداع المعماري هو سؤال منعكس .
الاسئلة المنعكسة هي نوع من الابداع الذي تنشط بها العقل الباطن للابتكار مهي تعكس وضع العقل من الحالة المالوفة الي الوضع الغير مالوف .
مثال :- 
1- في مبني مجموعة عناصر انشائية ومعمارية و انشائية و ميكانيكية يقبل اخفاء جميع هذة العناصر داخل المبني فاصح للمبني الظاهر و الباطن فلماذا لا نجعل الظاهر باطن والباطن ظاهر ؟.
2- التلفريك هو عكس المترو وايضا الكمرة المقلوبة.
3- لماذا لا نجعل البداية نهاية و النهاية بداية .
4- في عمارة مرسيليا في مسكن الطلاب لماذا لم نجعل اليسار يمين و اليمين يسار ونكرره .
5- مبني متحف جورج بمبيدو لماذا لم نجعل الظاهر باطن و الباطن ظاهر حيث مسارات الحركة كلها خارجية ومواسير الصرف و التكييف خارجية فلماذا لا نجعل الداخل خارج والخارج داخل ؟.
6- لماذا لا نجعل الاعلي اسفل و الاسفل اعلي مثال عليه متحف اللوفر فهو تحت الارض بعض المباني تحت الارض والشارع فوق المبني .
7- معرض في مدريد فتاة اسبانية تعمل معرض عن ضحايا الحرب فركزت عليها بجزء وهي اقدام الضحايا فلماذا لا نحعل الجزء كل و الكل جزء ؟.
8- لماذا لا نجعل الموجب سالب و السالب موجب ؟ و الكتلة فراغ و الفراغ كتلة ؟ في اخذ الكنائس كان الصليب فراغ في حائط المبني .
9- في احد المباني الادارية التي صممها "فرانك لويد رايت" نظام الاعمدة فيه رفيع من اسفل و تخين من اعلي علي شكل عش الغراب فلماذا لا نجعل العمود تخين من اعلي ورفيع من اسفل .

قدرات التخيل وعلاقتها بالعقل الواعي و العقل الباطن
التفاعل بين العقل الواعي و الباطن ينمي القدرات الابداعية .
العقل :- هو مجموعة صفات مكتسبة من المجتمع المحيط و القدرات المحيطه وهو الحاكم للانسان و التجارب تثقل هذا الغقل .
العقل (الواعي)
(الباطن وهو مدفون داخل الانسان ولا يري وهو مسئول عن الاضطرابات النفسية التي يمر بها الانسان) .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي 3 اقسام :-
1- الانا الاعلي: الاعلي من الانسان هو الله ث الرئيس في العمل ... وهذا الجزء يسمح للانسان باتخاذ النصائح ممن هو اعلي .
2- الانا:- هو الذي يجعل الانسان علي تقبل غيره ممن هو علي نفس الانسان .
3- هو :- الصفات التي تكون داخل الانسان و ينكرها وهو مدفون في النفس لا يظهر الا في اوقات معينة ويتم نسب هذة الصفات القبيحة الي الاخر "هو".
العقل الباطن مسئول عن الخيال .
القدرات الابداعية و التخيلية عند المبدع مربوطة بالتفاعل بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن وهذا التفاعل يخلق افكار مبدعه .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي نوعين :-
1- الغرفة المظلمة (Dark box) :- فيكن ان يكون الانسان في مكان مظلم ساكن هادئ حتي يبدا العقل الباطن في الابداع .
2- الغرفة ذات الضوضاء (Noisy box) :- فهو لا يبدع الا في مكان مزعج غير هادئ فيبدا في هذا المكان الصاخب في الانفصال عن كل ذلك و البدء في الابداع .
التفاعل الايجابي بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن يمر باربعة مراحل :-
1- الاعداد :- يعرف العقل الواعي هذه المشكلة و يحللها بدقة ثم يحلل امثلة مشابهة ثم تحديد المطلوب .
2- التخمر :- المشكلة تدخل العقل الباطن الذي له خبرة سابقة وخبرات من المجتمع فتختلط هذة المشكلة و الفكرة والخبرات .
3- التنوير"الالهام" :- اشراق الفكرة و فيها يمكن ان تعرف هل انت Noisy أم Dark box .
4- التحقيق :- يبدا العقل الباطن يتفاعل مع العقل الواعي في عمل تصور كامل لحل المشكلة .
• العقل الباطن هو المسئول عن الاحلام وهو يختزن نفس الخبرات التي يحتجزها العقل الواعي ولكن بصورة رمزية .
• تغذية العقل الباطن تتم عن طريق العقل الواعي بمعني عند تخيل مثلا شكل مركبه الفضاء تكون جميع مرادفات الشكل نفس الاشكال التي تم رؤيتها عن هذه الاشكال .
لتغذية العقل الباطن :-
1- القراءة الموسوعية "باخذ العقل الواعي المعلومة و العقل الباطن ياخذ من الصور والمعلومات رموز .
2- ممارسة الفنون .
3- معايشة الفنانين "نشاهد فنان وهو يقوم بفنه".
• العقل الباطن له قدرة كبيرة علي التخيل فيستطيع يصل شئ امامه و يجسده اممه وهذا فرق كبير بين العقل الواعي والعقل الباطن .
• مقارنة بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن :-

العقل الواعي العقل الباطن
ينام
ينسي
يحتاج الي جهد لترتيبه
واقعي 
منطقي لا ينام
لا ينسي
مرتب
تخيلي
لا منطقي

صفات مخ الانسان :-
1- معدل الذكاء "TQ ":-ويتم التقييم عن طريق 7 قدرات :-
1- القدرة علي فهم المعاني والالفاظ "اعطاء كلمات و المطلوب كلمات مناظرة لها ".
2- القدرة علي الطلاقة اللفظية .
3- الذاكرة"وهي قدرة المخ علي اختزان المعلومات".
4- التفكير الاستدلالي"رمل فيه آثار قدم كلب فدليل ذلك وجود كلب هنا:.
5- القدرة العددية الحسابية .
6- القدرة علي التخيل البصري المكاني "مثل Puzzle ".
7- القدرة علي الملاحظة .

طريقة جديدة من طرف تنمية التخيل الخلاق :-
التفاعلات المورفولوجية المتبادلة
التفاعلات :-يكون توليد شئ مختلف من شكل و شكل آخر"تغير في الشئ بحد ذاته او علاقاته بالاشياء الاخري".
المورفولوجية:-تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب اشكالها .
المتبادلة:- كل شئ يؤثر في الاخر ويتاثر به .

العلاقة بين التيبولوجي و المورفولوجي :-
التيب:- هو النوع ، التيبولوجي :- تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب انواعها .
مثلا :- المسجد في منه انواع تيبولوجي فيوجد نوع به مدارس ونوع آخر ليس به ، ونوع له صحن اوسط و نوع آخر ليس به .
مثال :- نوع من المباني عبارة عن كتلتين وآخر اكثر من كتلة و تختف اشكال هذة الكتل .
مثلا :- مبني مكون من 20 شقة ممكن عمله دور واحد يفترش الارض او 10 ادوار كل دور شقتين او 5 ادوار كل دور 4 شقق .
مثلا :- المطلوب عمل نوع من المراكب غير موجود اي ليس سيارة او غواصة او مركب و العوامل المؤثرة عليه هي:-
العناصر برية مائية برمائية جوية فضائية
السرعة
التحكم
الحمل 
الاتزان 

* *
• ممكن من هذة العلاقة خلق مركبة جديدة لها خصائص مختلفة ، تداخل الخصائص و الصفات المختلفة يصنع شئ جديد .
العناصر مواد الانشاء 
نوم 
حمام
مكتب
استقبال
مدخل
طعام
معيشة خرسانة
حديد
زجاج
خشب
طوب
حجر
الومونيوم
* تختلف هذة العناصر و المواد مثلا في وحدة سكن في منطقة ريفية جميع الغرف لها نفس المادة الطوب اوالطين او الحجر ومع ذلك فهي ليس لها نفس الخصائص 
* اذا فكرنا عمل مبني زجاج و العناصر المحتاجة للخصوصية من الحجر و العناصر التي تتطلب خصوصية اقل من المعدن فيكون هذا المسكن كختلف .



علاقة الفراغات في العمارة الاسلامية وعلاقة الفراغات في مبني سكني :-
العناصر حوش مركزي فراغات متفاضلة فراغات مختلفة ابراج
Zoning
مسارات
فراغات النوم
فراغات المعيشة
فراغات الاستقبال
فراغات الخدمة 

• التفاعل الابداعي الاجماعي :-
مجموعة تشترك في عمل مشروع وله نوعين :-
1-العاصفة الذهنية .
2- جلسة تآلف الاشتات .
جلسة العاصفة الذهنية
تقوم علي التداعي الفكري "الاسس الفنية لعملية التداعي الفكري تجمع مجموعة من الافراد في ظروف معينة وكل واحد يقول فكرته "
ه
هناك مجموعة من الاشتراطات لنجاح الجلسة :-
1- المكان :- يشترط وجود مكان هادئ مريح يساعد علي الاسترخاء النفسي " اضاءة خافتة – موسيقس هادئة "
2- الافراد يشترط ان يكونوا ذوي ثقافية موسوعية " اي في داخل و خارج التخصص".
3- يعين للجلسة رئيس مهمته تنظيم الحوار .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا تاجيل النقد حتي لا تصدا الافكار .
5- مسموح بالدعابة و الفكاهة التي لها دور في خلق افكار مبتكرة .
6- يتم تدوين جميع الافكار علي كروت لكل فكرة كرت مستمر .
*بروتوكول عقد الجلسة :-
1- يتم تحديد المشكلة المطلوبة تحديدا دقيقا .
2- يتم تعيين رئيس للجنة واختيار الافراد المشاركين فيها .
3- يتم اخطار الافراد بميعاد الجلسة ونوع المشكلة قبل الجلسة باربعة و عشرين ساعة .
4- تعقد الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين 45 الي 50 دقيقة .
5- يتم تدوين الافكار عي كروت مستقلة لعرضها علي مصمم المشروع و يشترط عدم حضور المصمم المعماري لهذة الجلسة .
6- في حالة عدم كفاية الافكار تعقد الجلسة مرة اخري بعد اسبوع .

جلسة تآلف الاشتات
تقوم جلسة تآلف الاشتات علي اساس :-
1- ايجاد حلول لمشاكل معقدة .
2- تستمر الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين الساعة و الساعتين .

3- تتكون الجلسة من رئيس و افراد لهم ثقافة موسوعية ويقوم احدهم بدور المحامي الشيطان مهمته الوصول الي الحل لان الحلول تقوم علي التاني و العقلانية فيجب ان يقوم الحل مقبول و قابل للتنفيذ .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا النقد .
الحل يقوم علي :-
1- التصميم القياس . 2- الجمع بين الاشتات .
بروتوكول الجلسة مشابه لبروتوكول جلسة العاصفة الذهنية مع وجود اختلاف بسيط :-
1- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بعرض المشكلة كما هي معطاه .
2- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بتحديد نوع التصميم بالقياس المطلوب استخدامه .
3- يقوم الافراد الحاضرين بعرض المشكلة مرة اخري كما فهموها .
4- تبدا عملية التصميم بالققياس لانتاج الحلول المطلوبة .
5- يقوم محامي الشيطان بالاعتراض علي المستمر علي جميع الافكار المطروحة .
6- بنهاية الجلسة يتم تدوين جميع الحلول .


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مقارنة بين مدارس العمارة الحديثة*

مقارنة بين مدارس العمارة الحديثة
مقارنة فكرية Ideological :


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
معناها لها فكر دولي ( خاص بالشعوب الموجودة ) ( منتشرة ) ( شعبية ) عمارة أو أسلوب معماري ( بلا وعي ) ليس له فكر محدد ذو معنيين ( معنى واضح ، معنى ضمني ) فكر مُحكم ودمج بين الأنظمة الفكرية المعمارية 
أفكارها أفكار تنم عن الفضيلة والمثالية فكر عملي فكر نقي وشعبي مشهور فكر مختلف ومستقل بذاته ( مستقل بنفسه ) لكل معماري 
هدفها تحقق الوظيفية ليست مُحكمة في إعطاء هدف معين تستخدم معاني بديلة لإيصال الهدف منها معنى وحيد ، أو تقريباً لا يوجد معنى 
أصولها عصرية لوقتها ( في فقرتها ) الرأسمالية المتأخرة التقاليد والأعراف وحرية الاختيار الهدم النابع من ذاته ( لمجرد الهدم ) 
حرية المعماري والمشاركة معه المعماري عظيم ويصل إلى حدود الكمال في نظرهم المعماري مكبوت ( ومنغلق على نفسه ) الانفتاح والاتصال مع العميل والأخذ برأيه المعماري ليس له علاقة بالعميل ومتطلباته 
مكانة المعماري هم صفوة المجتمع أصبحوا متخصصين وخبراء الأفضل ومشاركة في الرأي مع الجمهور ليس لهم علاقة بأي شيء ( منقطع ) 
الفكر العام المرئي قابلة للحوار وللآراء المتعددة وبها إدراك للتطور الحادث المعماري يهتم بخدمات المبنى الاهتمام بالشكل العام والتفاصيل ( شاملة ) متفككة ومنفصلة 
أهم صفة للمعماري المعماريين صفوة المعماري يهتم بالخدمات المعماري يتفاخر ويُبهر بعمله ويتفاعل مع مجتمعه باحث في ما وراء الطبيعة 
مقارنة شكلية ( أسلوبية ) Stylistic : 


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
التعبير بالشكل أشكال واضحة وصريحة حساسية مفرطة ويجب مراقبتها في التعامل في التعامل مع الأشكال تعبيرات مركبة للأشكال المستخدمة وغير صريحة وذات معاني أخرى أشكال متقلبة ومتموّجة ومناقضة لنفسها 
تركيبها ووضوحها بسيطة بساطة مركبة وذات مرجعية غامضة معقدة ومتناقضة لوجود معاني متضادة غير مترابطة ومعقدة وحمقاء 
شكل الفراغ الداخلي فراغ صريح محدد فراغ صريح ، غير متنوع ، غير مفتوح حاد في الانتقال كمسطح فراغات متنوعة ومفاجئة تمنع الملل الفراغ مدمر ، أرضيات ملتوية وذات مبالغة في التشكيل ( مُفتَعَل ) 
الشكل الخارجي شكل مجرد وصريح شكل مبالغ فيه ، وشكل نحتي شكل تجريدي وبه تماثل تجريد تام مبالغ فيه 
معنى شكلها عمارة نقية تكرارية شديدة ( إيقاع ، ونقاء … ) انتقالية وذات خيارات متعددة عنيفة – نشاز – صاخبة وغير مكتملة 

تابع/ مقارنة شكلية ( أسلوبية ) Stylistic : 


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
المعنى الفني مكعبات صماء خرساء مباني صماء جداً – وبها استعارة ومجاز وتضاد المعاني الموجودة الاستعارات والتعابير المجازية الكثيرة وهي صريحة ومُبهمة أيضاً انفصام ما بين الشكل والمُحتَوى 
نسبة الجمال بالمدرسة جيل جمال الميكنة ، منطقية ، تهتم بالنظريات الخاصة بالحركة داخل الفراغ وتهتم بالإنشاء الجيل الثاني لجمال الميكنة ، منطقية بحتة وبها اهتمام بالحركة داخل الفراغ وبالتكنولوجيا وبالإنشاء جماليات تراكبية مختلفة وتعقيد ، ولكنها تتبع الوظيفة لا يوجد جمال بالمرة وخاوي ومنشطر 
الزخرفة ضد الزخرفة البناء والعناصر الإنشائية استخدمت كزخارف كبديل عن العضوية ومباني معبرة وبها زخرفة كتل هندسية منشطرة ومقاييس خاصة بالمبنى وهي ذات زخارف مميزة خاصة وبلا قواعد 
صراحة التعبير تعطي إيحاء بعدم الصراحة والتمثيل تعبير منطقي متجمد وتكنولوجي عمارة صريحة ومعبرة كل معماري له قواعده ومفرداته الخاصة 
الاستعارة ضد المجاز والاستعارة ضد الاستعارة والمجاز قريبة للاستعارات والتعبير البديل استعارات متعارضة ونشاز وغير واضحة كمرات طائرة ، أسطح حادة ، أشكال غريبة ( موز – سمكة - … ) 

تابع/ مقارنة شكلية ( أسلوبية ) Stylistic : 


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
التاريخية ضد التاريخية ضد التاريخية قريبة من التاريخية ولكن ليس بشكل صريح ، إيحائي للتارخ ، مرجعية تاريخية بعض الملامح التاريخية ( عمارة الظلام … ) 
الهزل والدعابة والمرح ضد الدعابة والهزل والمرح لا دعابة فيها ، وبها غموض في التعبير المزاح فيها – إن وجد – غير مقصود وعلى نحو سيء قريبة للدعابة والمرح بها هزل شديد ، وهي كونية – مدمرة وهدامة 
الرمزية ضد الرمزية رمزية غير مقصودة مؤيدة للرمزية ذات رمزية خاصة 



الأفكار التصميمية Design Ideas :


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
شكل المبنى في الموقع المباني في المدينة ذات تنسيق حدائقي كعمل تذكاري في وسط حديقة يتم تطوير المنطقة من أجل مبنى ما والميادين المحيطة والفراغات المحيطة بالموقع لا نمطية ولا انتظام وعشوائية ليس له علاقة بالمكان 
تحديد الوظائف فصل الوظائف وتحديدها وظائف محددة داخل نطاق محدد خلط الوظائف وظائف غير محددة ومرنة في التعبير 
الشكل الخارجي غلاف خارجي وهيكل داخلي محدد شكل خارجي ناعم وأسطح ناعمة مع تعبيرات متضادة تتبع الفترة الباروكية واللازمية ذات وحدة تلازم المبنى غلاف متهدم غير تاريخي 
الشكل النهائي ، أسلوب وطريقة التعبير عن المبنى ----- شباك منحرفة ومحاور منحرفة وبيضاويات كل المعاني البلاغية للوصول إلى المبنى بشكال فيها بلاغة أعلى درجات الدقة 
الفراغات والكنل حجوم ليس ككتل الأسطح تحدد الفراغات والحجوم الداخلية فراغات غير صريحة فراغات – كتل منفصلة – المبنى يمكن اختراقه بصرياً ووظيفياً 

تابع/ الأفكار التصميمية Design Ideas :


وجه المقارنة العمارة الحديثة ( 1920 – 1960 ) Modern الحداثة المتأخرة ( 1960 ¬ )
Late–Modern ما بعد الحداثة ( 1960 ¬ )
Post-Modern الحداثة الجديدة ( 1976 ¬ )
New-Moddern 
سمات عامة للمبنى وعلاقته بالشارع كمرات خطية ومباني بسيطة مباني تأخذ نفس شكل الشارع تحطم – تفكك – وتعامل مع الأشكال على أنها غير مستمرة وبشكل نحتي 
الشفافية شفافية شفافية مفرطة غموض تام تحطيم 
التماثل متماثل واعتيادي قريب من التماثل قريب إلى عدم التماثل المتماثل لا للتركيب واللامركزية 
التوافق توافق توافق محكم وبالقوة تصادم لا توافقية – عشوائية – ضوضاء وعدم استمرارية

حتة فلسفة كده 
________________________________________
أنا لا أعتبر نفسي من رواد عمارة ال Deconstruction لأنني لا أتقيد بمنهج معين في التفكير أنا لا أفعل إلا ما أحس به 
زهى حديد
إن الجنونية بالنسبة لنا ما هي إلا دراسة مستقبلية ونظرة جادة لما ستكون عليه مباني المستقبل وإن عناصرنا النحتية التي هي محور العمل بالنسبة لنا ستكون هي أساس مشاريع المستقبل

مجموعة Coop himmelblau 
مقدمة
بدأ ظهور مصطلح الـDeconstruction مع بداية الثمانينات من هذا القرن ولقد ظهر أول ما ظهر على الصعيد الفكري والأدبي ولقد جاء ظهور هذا المصطلح نتيجة للتطور الفكري والثقافي الذي بدأ في أوائل السبعينات من هذا القرن وخاصة في أمريكا وفرنسا ولقد تحول بعد ذلك إلى اتجاه عام ومذهب فكري خاص وأصبح مصطلح أكاديمي ولقد عمم في كثير من الجامعات خاصة الأمريكية منها ودخل هذا المصطلح عالم العمارة الحديثة من حيث كون العمارة هي أم الفنون .
ما هو الـ Deconstruction ؟ 
هذا السؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة وذلك حتى يفتح أمامنا الطريق التعرف على هذا الاتجاه فالـ Deconstruction هو عبارة عن مرحلة متقدمة من مدرسة الـ Structuralism ولقد ظهرت مدرسة الـ Deconstruction كرد فعل طبيعي لتطور الأسلوب الإنشائي Structuralism والذي يتضح في بعض أعمال ( كلود ليفي شتراوس ، نوان شومسكي ) وهناك سؤال أخر لما لا نطلق على تلك المدرسة الـ Post Structuralism بدلا من الDeconstruction 
ويجيب عن هذا التساؤل ( فرانك جيري ) Frank jehry ) ) أحد كبار معماري الـ Deconstruction بان كلمة Structuralism Post لا تعطي هذا الانطباع الثوري والتحولي وأيضا الغير واضح التي تعطيه كلمة الـDeconstruction .
وهناك سؤال أخر قد يتسلل إلى الأذهان وهو هل الـDeconstruction تساوي الـDestruction ؟
نجد الإجابة هنا من خلال أكبر مدرستين أقاما دعائم هذه الحركة وهما ( برنارد شومي ، وجاكو دريدا ) ( Bernard tschumi , Jacques Derrda ) فيقولا ان التساوي بينهما ليس صريحا فإن هناك ما يسمى في العالم الـ Deconstruction بـ Deconstruction Affitmativ أو Deconstruction Reconstruction وهما محور عصب تلك المدرسة ويعتبر المعماريون الذين ينهجون هذا النهج الـDeconstruction أكثر إبداعا وتعلقا بالفن من المعماريين الآخرين وذلك نظرا لما يتيحه لهم هذا النضج من تحرر فكري من قيود قد وضعتها القوانين أو العادات أو المجتمع .
فلسفة الـDeconstruction 
يرى بعض معماريون الـDeconstruction أنه عند وضع فلسفة عامة لهذه المدرسة يجب عدم المغالاة في التعبير والتعريف وبعضهم يقول ان الـDeconstruction ما هو إلا رد فعل طبيعي جدا أمام التغيرات الحادثة في المجتمع فإننا في الوقت الحالي لا نرى أنه من الغريب أن نرى أي فتى يحمل جهاز تسجيل على رأسه ويمشي في الطريق أو أن نرى أي إنسان يقوم ببعض الحركات الكوميدية في الطريق العام وهكذا نجد أن الـDeconstruction ما هي إلا شيء نابع من الحياة التي يحياها المجتمع .
وهناك من يتفقون على رأي آخر وإن كان مشابها إلى حد كبير ما قبله حيث يقولون أن الـDeconstruction ما هي إلا انفعال الإنسان بالواقع المحيط به فالإنسان ما هو إلا مشاعر فإننا عندما نضحك أو نبكي فما ذلك إلا رد فعل طبيعي وأحيانا غير طبيعي لما حدث ولذا لا يجب أن نفصل بين تلك المشاعر وبين حياة الإنسان وأهم شيء في حياة الإنسان هو المبنى الذي يعيش فيه ولذا لابد أن ننتقل بالـDeconstruction من كونه يعبر عن رد فعل أو مشاعر إلى فعل حي قائم يولد مشاعر .
الاتجاهات المختلفة في مدرسة الـDeconstruction 
أولا : هذه الانفصالية أو الإنقطاعية
The fragmentaion &Discontinuity 
رائد هذا الاتجاه هو فرانك جيري ( Frank jehry )
وهذا الاتجاه قائم على فكرة الاستقلالية بالمبنى وعناصره حيث يرى أن المبنى حتى يظهر مدى الإبداع والرقي فيه يجب أن يكون مستقلا بذاته لا يحده مباني أخرى تفسد مدى جماله وهو ذلك متأثر بفكرة الضياع والقصور في العصور الوسطى كما يقوم على انفصال عناصر المبنى كل عنصر بذاته مع الترابط والتجاذب بينهما في سهولة ومهارة .
ثانيا : البنائية الحديثة Nco Constructvisim 
من أهم رواد هذا الاتجاه ( Rem Koolhass ,OMS, Zaha Hadid ) وهذا الاتجاه يقوم على استخدام البلاطات الطائرة الدائرية ( 3Dimintion ) وكذا على المفردات الهندسية مثل المربع والمستطيل والمثلث والدائرة … الخ وهذا بالإضافة إلى استخدام الألوان الصارخة مع التجريد الفني الواضح في الأعمال وهم عناصر المبنى .
عناصر تشكيل المبنى القشريات ـ عناصر الاتصال ـ الشبكيات ـ البلاطات القشرية ويعد هذا الاتجاه أكثر الاتجاهات جاذبية وذلك لكونه ينقل الإنسان من عالم الواقع إلى عالم المباني الطائرة أو الفضاء .
ثالثا : الجنونية ـ بجنون ـ The Follies – Folies 
أهم رواد هذا الاتجاه هم ( Coop. Himmelblau Bernard Tschumi ,) 
وهذا الاتجاه يعتبر خليط من مدرستين هما الـDeconstruction والـConstruction Late ولقد تأثر هذا الاتجاه تأثرا قويا بأعمال كل من ( Kandinsky , Chemi Khov ) وهما إحدى رواد مدرسة الـConstruction Late وكذلك أعمال ( Derrida ) من مدرسة الـDeconstruction وفكر هذا الاتجاه كما يقول أحد روادها وهي مجموعة الـCoop Himmelblau )) عنها أن الجنونية بالنسبة لنا ما هي إلا دراسة مستقبلية ونظرة جادة لما ستكون عليه مباني المستقبل وإن عناصرها النحتية التي هي محور العمل بالنسبة تكون هي أساس مشاريع مستقبل وأهم عناصر هذا الاتجاه هي المواد النحتية كما تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الحديد والزجاج .


رابعا : الإيجابية ـ الإعتقادية Positive –Nihilism 
ورائد هذه المدرسة هو Peter Eiseman ينادي هذا الاتجاه بالتحرر الفكري الكامل ولا يربط نفسه بأي مدرسة أو اتجاه أو مسمى معينا يقع تحته المبنى ولذا نجد التحررية في التصميم وأساليب الإنشاء ومباني هذا الاتجاه لا تتقيد مثلا بالشكل أو الاتجاه الفكري أو العنصر نفسه فهي تدعو إلى الاستقلالية والإنفصالية عن الواقع ككل .


بيتر ايزنمان Eisanman –peter 
ولد أيزنمان عام 1932 في نيو جيرسي حصل على شهادته الجامعية من جامعة كورنل 1955 وحصل على الماجستير من جامعة كلومبيا 1960 وحصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة كامبريدج ـ إنجلترا عام 1962 والدكتوراه التخصصية في نظريات التصميم من نفس الكلية عام 1963 ولقد حصل على الرئاسة الفخرية لاتحاد المعماريين بنيويورك .
يعد من اكبر كتاب المجلات المعمارية وله كتب كثيرة وخاصة في المنازل ويصنف أيزنمان على أنه من اتباع مدرسة الـDeconstruction ويصنف على كونه من مدرسة الـ( 20th Revivalism ) .
ومن اشهر أعماله كاتدرائية ليفربول ـ إنجلترا ـ 1960 ، سلسلة أعماله المسماة بالمنزل ( 1،2،3،4،5 ) منذ عام 1967 ـ 1978.


فرانك جيري Gehry Frank 
ولد جيري في تورنتو ـ كندا 1929 وتلقى دراسته في جامعة كاليفورنيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1945 ـ 1951 وفي جامعة هارفارد للتاهيل 1956 ـ 1957 ، ومن اهم أعماله منزله ـ سانتامونيكا ـ كاليفورنيا 1978 ـ 1979 ، مباتي جيمي G.E.L ـ هولييود 1976 ، مركز توزيع منتصف الأطلنطي ـ سكني أداري ـ ميريلاند 1978 .
كان جيري عضو في جماعة لوس أنجلوس للمعماريين .

رم كولهاس Koolhaas Rem 
ولد في أمستردام ـ هولندا 1944 ، وكان في بدايته كاتبا سينمائيا ثم تحول بعد ذلك لدراسة العمارة في جمعية العمارة بلندن ـ إنجلترا ، ورحل إلى نيويورك 1972 وبعد عام أصبح زائرا في معهد العمارة وتخطيط المدن في مدينة نيويورك وهو حاليا شريك في مكتبة ميترو بوليتان للعمارة ـ كتب كتلب تحت عنوان" نيويورك المختلة " وقد نشر عام 1978 م .

أوما : OMA 
أنشئت مؤسسة أوما ( مكتب مترو بوليتان المعماري ) 1975 ـ نيويورك وقد أرست مبادئها في أوائل السبعينات وكان المكونون لهذه المؤسسة هم : رم كولهاس ـ ايليا زنجليس ـ زها حديد ( 1977 ـ 1979 ) ـ زيو زنجليس ـ أ .م . انجرز .
ولد أيايا زنجليس في اليونان 1937 وتلقى دراسته في مركز العمارة ـ لندن ، ولقد أكمل دراسته في مركز العمارة ـ لندن ، ولقد أكمل دراسته في عدد من الجامعات الأخرى مثل معهد العمارة بلندن ن جامعة كلومبيا ، جامعة كاليفورنيا ، جامعة لوس أنجلوس بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
ولقد أزدهرت المؤسسة في منتصف السبعينات وبدأت في أقامة فروع لها في أنحاء العالم مع بداية الثمانينيات حيث نجد فروعا لها في لندن ، هولندا ، أثينا ، روتردام .
من أشهر أعمال هذه المؤسسة فندق أبو الهول ـ لوس أنجلوس ـ 1975 ، وفندق أرض الرفاهية 1976 ـ 1977 ، باواوس شتيلونج ـ برلين ـ 1984 ، فندق ثيرما ـ أثينا 1985 .

مجموعة Coop. Himmelblau
زأسس هذه المجموعة ( مجموعة السماء الزرقاء ) أنشاها وولف بركس وهلموت سوزنيسكي عام 1968 .
ولد بركس 1942 في فيينا وسوزنيسكي في بولندا 1944 ولهما أعمال شهيرة جدا في مختلف أنحاء العالم منها دومان إستوديو ـ فيينا 1985 ، البت المفتوح ـ ملايبو 1990 ـ خط السماء ـ همبورج ـ ألمانيا 1968 .

زاها حديد Zaha –Hadid 
ولدت في بغداد 1950 ، وحصلت على درجة علمية في الرياضيات من الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت 1971 ـ ودرست في معهد العمارة في لندن من 1972 ـ 1977 وحصلت منه على دبلوما في 1977 ، كونت مجموعة أوما مع بعض المعماريين وذلك حتى 1980 ،وبعد ذلك استقلت بذاتها ومنذ بداية عام 1977 ـ 1987 كانت رئيسة اتحاد المعماريين الأمريكيين وحصلت عام 1987 على درجة أستاذة زائرة لجامعة كلومبيا ـ نيويورك ، وعام 1988 على نفس الدرجة لجامعة هارفارد ، من أشهر مبانيها مبنى هيئة المطافي ـ نيويورك 1985 ، مجموعة مباني I.B.A برلين ـ 1989 ، وفيلا الهاجوي 1992 .
________________________________________
THE DECONSTRUCTURE )POST – STRUCTURE ) 
بدأظهور مصطلح ال DECONSTRUCTURE مع بداية الثمانينات من هذا القرن ولقد ظهر اول ما ظهر على الصعيد الفكري والادبي ولقد جاء ظهور هذا المصطلح نتيجة للتطور الفكري الذي بدأ في اوائل السبعينات من هذا القرن وخاصة في امريكا وفرنسا ولقد تحول بعد ذلك الى اتجاه عام ومذهب فكري خاص واصبح مصطلح اكاديمي ولقد عمم في كثير من الجامعات خاصة الامريكية منها , ودخل هذا المصطلح عالم العالم الحديثة من حيث ان العمارة ام الفنون .
ما هو ال DECONSTRUCTURE ؟ هو عبارة عن مرحلة متقدمة من مدرسة ال STRUCTURALISM ولقد ظهرت مدرسة ال DECONSTRUCTURE كرد فعل طبيعي لتطور الاسلوب الانشائي STRUCTURALISM الذي يتضح في بعض اعمال ( كلود ليفي شفرلوس , نوان شومسكي ) … يقول فرانك جيري احد اكبر معماريين هذه الفترة اننا لا نطلق على هذه المدرسة اسم ال STRUCTURALISM بدلا من اسم DECONSTRUCTURE لان كلمة STRUCTURALISM لا تعطي هذا الانطباع الثوري والتحولي وايضا التغير الذي تعطيه كلمة ال DECONSTRUCTURE .
من اين جاء التساوي بين مدرسة ال DECONSTRUCTION و ال DESTRUCTION ؟
يقول كلا من برنارد شومي + جاكو دريدا اكبر مؤسسين هذه الحركة ان التساوي بين المصطلحين ليس صريحا وانما هناك ما يسمى باسم ب DECONSTRUCTION RECONSTRUCTION في ال DECONSTRUCTUREوهما محور عصب تلك المدرسة .
فلسفة ال ECONSTRUCTURE :يبببيرى بعض المعماريون ان ال DECONSTRUCTURE عند وضع فلسفة عامة لهذه المدرسة يجب عدم المغالاة في التعبير والتعريف وبعضهم يقول ان ال DECONSTRUCTURE اما هو الا رد فعل طبيعي جدا امام المتغيرات الحادثة في المجتمع , وانها شئ نابع من الحياة التي يحياها المجتمع .
هناك تعريف اخر لل DECONSTRUCTURE يقول انها عبارة عن انفعال الانسان بالواقع المحيط به , وحيث ان اهم شئ في حياة الانسان هو المبنى لذلك لابد ان ننتقل من كون ان ال DECONSTRUCTURE عبارة عن رد فعل الى انها مشاعر او فعل حي قائم يتفق مع المشاعر .
الاتجاهات المختلفة في مدرسة ال DECONSTRUCTURE
اولا :- الانفصالية او الانقطاعية :-رائد هذا الاتجاه هو فرانك جيري وهذا الاتجاه قائم على فكرة الاستقلالية بالمبنى فالمبنى حتى يظهر فيه مدى الابداع والرقي يجب ان يكون مستقلا بذاته لا يحده مبنى اخر تفسد جماله وهذه الفكرة متأثرة بفكرة الضياع والقصور في العصور الوسطى كما يقوم على انفصال عناصر المبنى كل عنصر على حدى بذاته مع الترابط والتجاذب بينهما في سهولة ومهارة .
ثانيا :- البنائية الحديثة :-من اهم رواد هذه الفكرة هم زها حديد + ريم كولاس وهذا الاتجاه يقوم على استخدام البلاطات الطائرة الدائرية وكذلك على المفردات الهندسية مثل المربع والمستطيل والمثلث والدائرة …الخ وهذا بالاضافة الى الى استخدام الالوان الصارخة مع التجريد الفني الواضح في الاعمال .
عناصر تشكيل المبنى عبارة عن القشريات + عناصر الاتصال + الشبكيات + البلاطات القشرية .. ويعد هذا الاتجاه اكثر الاتجاهات جاذبية وذلك لكونه ينقل الانسان من عالم الواقع الى عالم المباني الطائرة او الفضاء .
ثالثا :- الجنونية – بجنون :- 
اهم رواد هذا الاتجاه هم BERNARD TSCHUMI + COOP HIMMELBLAU وهذا الاتجاه يعتبر خلط من مدرستين هما ال DECONSTRUCTION + LATE CONSTRUCTION وقد تاثر هذا الاتجاه باعمال كل من CHEMI KHOV + KANDINSKY وهما احد رواد مدرسة ال LATE CONSTRUCTION وكذلك اعمال DERRIDA من مدرسة ال CONSTRUCTION وفكر هذا الاتجاه كما يقول احد روادها عنها ان الجنونية بالنسبة لنا ما هي الا دراسة مستقبلية ونظرة جادة لما ستكون عليه مباني المستقبل وان عناصرها النحتية التي هي محور العمل بالنسبة تكون هي اساس مشاريع مستقبل " واهم عناصر هذا الاتجاه هي المواد النحتية كما تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الحديد والزجاج .
رابعا :- الاعتقادية :-ورائد هذه المدرسة هو PETER EISEMAN ينادي هذا الاتجاه بالتحرر الفكري الكامل ولا يربط نفسه باي مدرسة او اتجاه او مسمى معين يقع تحته المبنى ولذا نجد التحررية في التصميم واساليب الانشاء ومباني هذا الاتجاه لا تفيد مثلا بالشكل او الاتجاه الفكري او الالوان او العنصر نفسه فهي تدعو الى الاستقلالية والانفصالية عن الواقع ككل


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*محددات الفراغ*

محددات الفراغ

محددات الفراغ الأفقية: 
مستويات مرتفعة ( الأسقف )
مستويات منخفضة ( الأرضيات )

أولا : المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة :-

يجب مراعاة أن مع تحديد الفراغ فان الرؤية تصبح عائق كبير الفراغ وتحديده فان الرؤية تعاق .
الانخفاض في وسط الفراغ الكامل يعطي الإحساس بالتميز .
ونستخدم أيضاً في بعض الوحدات السكنية خفض المستوى جزء عن داخل الوحدة فتعطي إحساس بالتميز وإعطاء خصوصية لبعض فكلما زادت نسبة اكتمال أجزاء وعناصر الوحدات السكنية مثل " المعيشة والنوم " .

ثانياً : المستويات الأفقية المرتفعة :-

وهي عكس المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة حيث تقوم برفع جزء من أرضية الفراغ 
لتمييزه وإعطائه نوع من الأهمية والخصوصية وهي على ثلاث درجات أيضاً.
لقد استخدمت في اعطاء نوع من الرهبة والقدسية العظمى في المعابد والأهرامات والقلاع في أغلب الحضارات .

يوجد منها نوعان :
Base plane overhead:
يحمي المباني من العوامل الخارجية ويؤثر أيضاً على تكوين الفراغات .
يتم تحديد شكل التغطية أو السقف على أساس الخامات المستخدمة في التكوين وتوزيع الأحمال على نقط التثبيت ونوع الفراغ نفسه .
من أشهر أنواع الأسقف :
الأسقف المائلة - المزدوجة - القببيه .






درجة الفراغ وارتفاعه بسيطة ويوجد استمرارية وعدم تميز ويمكن استغلاله في فراغ ( السفرة – صالون ) .
درجة ارتفاع متوسطة تمنع الرؤيا ولا يوجد تميز مثل ( النافورة ) .
درجة ارتفاع عالية وتمنع الرؤيا مثل ( الأهرام – القلعة ) .

محددات الفراغ الرأسية :-
توجد عدة عوامل يعتمد عليها درجة تحديد الفراغ وهي ( نوع المبنى – عدد المستعملين – طبيعة الاستعمال – مركز ثقل الشكل ) وهي أهم نقطة بصرية في الجسم .

في هذه الدائرة يعتبر مركزها هو النقطة البصرية للشكل فنضع فيها نصب تذكاري أو مبنى نريد إظهاره.

في هذه النقطة تضعف النقطة المركزية البصرية فأنها في منتصف مكان تماس هذه الدوائر ويمكن إظهارها بارتفاعها عن باقي المباني المحيطة .
يمكن تحديد نسبة الفراغ الرأسي عن طريق ( الأعمدة – الحوائط – الحائطين على شكل "L " أو ثلاثة على شكل " U " . 
العمود : يعتبر أضعف المحددات الرأسية للفراغات ولكن يستخدم في المسلات والنصب التذكارية بشرط أن يوضع في المراكز البصرية ، ولكن إذا زادت عدد الأعمدة على محور واحد تزيد التحديد في الفراغ ولكن نسبته ضعيفة ، ويمكن تحديد الفراغ بالأعمدة للفصل بين فراغين مفتوحين على بعضهما. والمستوى الرأسي يعطي إيحاء بالحركة في الطريق الموازي ولكل حائط نقطة بصرية هامة مثلما في المتاحف توضع الأعمال الفنية في منتصفها ولكن مع طول الحائط تفقد العين قدرتها على تعيين هذا المركز البصري ولذلك يتم تقسيمه إلى باكيات مثل (سور الجامعة) .
الحائطين على حرف " L " : 
• هنا توجد نسبة تحدد للفراغ أعلى ومركز ثقلها هي نقطة تلاقي الحائطين معاً ويمكن استخدامه في المتاحف في وضع المعروضات ذات الأهمية في الركن .

• في هذا الشكل لا يوجد مركز بصري ويوحي بالمرور بينهما 
ولا تدرك العين مركز ثقله .


في الشكل قلت قيمة تحديد الفراغ حيث أن الجسم يعطي فرصه للزوار بالمرور من ورائه فتقل لفت النظر إليه .

يمكن أضعاف المركز البصري وذلك بأخذ مركز كل حائط 
على حده ويمكن وضع المعروضات الهامة على كل حائط.
ثلاثة مستويات متقاطعة على شكل حرف " U " :
• عند تقاطع الحوائط على شكل حرف " U " فأن نسبة تحديد الفراغ أصبحت أكبر وتكون النقطة البصرية الهامة في منتصفه وتستخدم في المعارض والمتاحف لوضع النصب التذكاري .
• كانت تستخدم في المعبد والقداس للآلهة في عصر القدماء المصريين .
أقوى محدد للفراغ على الإطلاق هي الحوائط الأربعة المتعامدة .


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*خطوات التصميم المعمارى*

خطوات التصميم المعمارى


طبيعيه
البيئه 
مشيده 90% من الوقت يقضى فيها.


هناك مجموعه من العوامل تؤثر على الفراغات مثل :
1-المساحه
2-الشكل
3-المكان





Systematic design process
Smart Buildings Must Consist Of:
Electro Mechanical Systems
Environmental Systems
Security Systems
Cyclical design process

Analysis synthesis
Intelligence phase elaboration
Articulation ideation
Transformation alternative generation
Redefinition A S variety generation
Research divergence
Existing state future state


Goals and concepts
Objectives ideas
Performances parties
Requirements design ideas
Performance criteria E proposals
Design criteria images
Constraints archetypes
Values Evaluation
Choice
Judgments
Selection
Convergence
Variety reduction
Consolidation 
Evaluation Depends On
Choices 
Judging 
Selection
Priorities







schematic Design

Design 
Development
rogram


POE of current construction
documents


Construction 
Administration
Operate Partially



POEost Occupancy Evaluation


Cyclical Design Approach.



Schematic design decision



الحقائق تأتى من الوضع الراهن و لهذه الحقائق موضوعات Issues و يجب أن تكون لهذه الموضوعات قيمة Values و التى تكون لها أهداف Goals و التى تكون لها منطلبات أداء Performance Requirements

*الموضوعات التى يتم الوصول اليها عن طريق الحقائق issues يجب أن يكوت لهل أولويات تتحكم فيها Values 



*الموضوعات التى يتم الوصول اليها عن طريق الحقائق issues يجب ان يكون لها اولويات تتحكم فيها الvalues .

Internal and external forces
In the design process


لا يمكن التحكم فى المؤثرات الخارجيه.
يمكن التحكم فى المؤثرات الداخليه و تختلف من فهم الى اخر.



Goals, performance requirements,
And concepts for each
Design issue





structure of issues



-Mission statement:
For a junior high school 
To create an educational 
Facility that support 7th 
8th 9th Graders in
making an easy transition
from childhood to young 
adulthood


-Types of goals
Process and resource goals
Personal Goals
Project Specific goals

-Methods of articulating goals
Interviews 
Scenarios
Observation




انواع المداخل للتصميم المعمارى.


Culture 


Iconic design Materials


Climate


Nature


Conceptualization Analogic design philosophy, expressions 


Artifacts


Mathematics

Approaches
Design concepts Canonic design Formalistic
Strategy

Relationships


Social interaction
Participatory design 

Community development







انواع المداخل للتصميم المعمارى يكون من خلال عده اساليب :

1-Iconic Design:
الثقافة و مواد البناء و المناخ 
2-Analogy Design:
المحاكاه أو التشابه فى عنصر من الطبيعة مثل نبات الماشروم أو فى الفلسفة أو التعبيرية أو المحاكاة لشىء مصنع مثل أوبرا سدنى فى أستخدامه لشراع المركب و مثل متحف برلين و استخدامه نجمة داوود.
3-Canonic Design:
أغلب المعماريين يعتمدون عليها فهى تعتمد على عمليات هندسبة و فراغية و ليس بالضرورة يكون للمشرع فلسفة و يعتبر هذا النوع الأتجاه الحديث فى العمارة Modern Movement .
4-Participatory Design:
التصميم بالمشاركة مع الناس ,مستخدمى هذا المبنى و عادة ما يكون هذا النوع مناسب فى أحياء المناطق القديمة أو التحسين فى الأسكان العشوائى و هذا النوع يعتمد على تفاهم المهندس المعمارى مع المجتمع.

امثله على هذه الانواع:

• مكتبه الاسكندريه: تم استخدام analogic design فى عمل تصميمها و ذلك بطريقتين الاولى هى المحاكاه من الطبيعه ممثل ذلك فى قرص الشمس و الثانيه من ناحيه فلسفيه و هى ان الشمس تبنى المعرفه لذا اتخذت المكتبه شكل قرس الشمس. 








• اوبرا سيدنى(jorn utzon) : تم استخدام analogic design فى عمل تصميمها وذلك عن طريق عمل محاكاه لشراع السفينه.







• مبنى (( norman foster mead-penhall فى المكسيك تم عمل iconic design فيه و ذلك عن طريق استخدام مواد(materials) من البيئه المحيطه بالمبنى فى البناء مثل الاخشاب و الاحجار وذلك كاحترام بالبيئه.



• معرض(Chiat(frank gery استخدم analogic design فى عمل التصميم و ذلك بمحاكاه عنصر مصنع و هو المنظار و بالرغم من انها محاكاه ضعيفه نظرا لنقله الشكل مباشره الا انه استطاع حله من الداخل جيدا.



• معرض Fukui Prefectural Dinosaur Museum (kiso) استخدم canonic design فى التصميم وذلك بعمل مجموعه اشكال و تكوينات مترابطه .




• المتحف اليهودى (Daniel libeskind) : تم استخدام iconic design فى عمل التصميم عن طريق استخدام رمز النجمه السداسيه فى عمل التصميم بعد التعبير عن المعاناه فى تكسير الرمز.


• كنيسه ronchamp (le Corbusier) :و فيها عمل التصميم على اساس محاكاه قبعه الجندى الفرنسى (analogic design) كرمز للحريه.



• متحف milwakee art museum(calatrava) :حيث استخدم analogic design فى عمل التصميم عن طريق اخذ حركه اجنحه الطائر و عمل فتحات اضائه المعرض مماثله لها.



Participatory design


Manipulation:
أحاول أن أقنع الناس أن هذا المشروع لصالحهم خطوه 1
Therapy: 
معالجة نفسية
: Informing
أخذ المعلومات من الناس و معرفة أحتياجاتهم . خطوه 2
Consolation:
أستشارة الناس و أخذ رأيهم 
Placement:
أن الناس تنتقل من مكان لآخر
Partnership:
أن يشارك الأهالى فى التصميم و قرارات التصيمي خطوه 3
Delegated Power:
أكون هناك ممثلين من الشعب لهم سلطة موافقة أو عدم الموافقة على التصميمات للمشاريع
Citizen Control:
أن يتحكم الناس فى العملية التصميمية.


ثلاث انواع لمشاركه الناس فى العمليه التصميميه.

المهندس 

الاهالى 


1- المهندس يعطى معلومات للناس.



2-الناس تعطى المهندس معلومات و
نصائح لاحتياجاتهم.


3-يوجد تلاحم بين المهندس و الاهالى.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم المراكز الثقافية*

تصميم الموفع العام وهو وضع المنشات فى تشكل مجسم ومتكامل من المانى والفراغاتى من اجل تحقيق العلااقا ت المختلفة المطلوبة بين مكونات البرنامج من الناحية الوظظيفية والتشكيلية 

اختيار الموقع 
هناك شروط عامة يستلزم تواغرها فى الموقع وهى 
1- سهولة الوصول الية 2- ان تتناسب المساحة مع عدد الاجنحة والجمهو ر المتوقع لتلافى التكدس 3- طبيعة الارض وتنوعها مع تجنب العناصر التى يصعب التحكم فيها 
4- طبيعة المنطقة المحيطة بالمعرض والزوايا التى يرى منها الموقع 
5- نوعية المعرض الامكان احتيار الموقع المناسب لة مع دراسة علاقتة بالمدينة ما فيها 


دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية 

ان تصميم المعرض هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين على الموفع المختار بهدف تحقيق علااقات وظيفية سليمة ذات وظائف مختلفه 
مثل المداخل والمخارج والاجنحة والمسطحات الخضراء والمسطحات المائية والمبانى والمواصلات والانتظار 
وللوصو ل لهذة العلااقات الى الحل ااالامثل ينبغى 
1- دراسة ااالامكنانيات المتاخة للموقع والتاكد من وجود مزايا طبيعية ومناطق اثريه يمكن ان تسغل لمصلحة التصميم 2- ويتم تقسيم المناطق فى الموقع بما يتلائم مع نوع الخدمة المنوطة لكل منطقة 
3- ام المداحل فيجب توفير العدد الكافى منها مع توززيعها بحيث لاتؤدى الى اختراق الحركة 
4- ام االاجنحة فهةى العنصر الاساسى فى المعرض وتوزع تبعا الى عدة اعتبارات مثل طبيعة الارض والمبانى والمسطحات الخضراء والبحيرات الطبيعية والصناعية 


دراسة وسائل المواصلاات الداخلية تنقسم السرعة فى وسائل المواصلاات الداخليه اللى 
1- السرعه البطيئه التى تهدف الى اعطاء الفكلرة القريبه عن المعررض وتتكون من عربات صغيرة معلقة او مممرات متحركه 
2- السرعة السريعه تعطى فكره عن الموقع وتكون بواسطة قطار كهربى سريع ويتوقف هذا الدرج فى السرعه على حجم المعرض ونوعيته 


دراسة التشكيل البصرى للموقع 
تتطاب هذة الدراسة ما يلى 
1- معالجة الموقع 
2- دراسة لعلافات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
3- اساس الموقع 
وهذا هو شرحها 

1- معاجة الموقع 
اما ان يكون الاتجاة نحو تاكيد طبييعة الموقع والمحافظة علية وام ان يكون الاتجاة الى القضاء على ما يئكد هذا الطابع او تعديله 
2- دراسة العلااقات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
وهناك نوعان من المعارض 
1- المعارض ذات التصميم الواحد وهذة المعارض تاخذ شكلا موحدا او مجموعه اشكال مخددة ولايكون التشكيل الفرغى صعب فيكون التشابة هناك فى الالوان والمواد والتفاصيل والتشكيل النهائى للمبانى فيساعد ذلك على الترابط البصرى والوحده التى تظهر للسائرن علىمختلف سرعاتهم 
2- المعارض ذات التصميم الحلر وفيها يكون الحرية فى التشكيل ولكن المشكلة الاساسية هى كيفية اجاد تجانس واسمرا رفاغى ويكون نجاح التصميم من الناحية البصرية لتحقيق راحة للمشاهد نفسيا وبصريا وذلك باشباع اللرغبات والاحتياجات المتعددة الجوانب لزور المعرض على قدر الامكان للوصول الى التجانس والاستمرار المطلوبين وبذلك نضمن وججود علااقه منظورية تؤدى الى التجتانس والاسترار بالتدرج بالمساحة المخصصه اللاجنحة
ويجب كذلك ان تردس العلااقات الكمختلفة للكتل سواء المبانى او الاشجار او الفراغات لليلا اذ تتدخل الاضائة فى تجسيم المبانى كوحدات غراغية كما تتدخل فى تحديد علااقتها فى بما يحيط بها فى الموقع حيث تبرز الاضاءة ما فى المبنى من نواخى جمالية او تحول المبنى من كتل ثقيله مضاءة الى اضاء خفيفة ليلا وتتاثر اضاءة المموقع بنوع المبنى وطبيعة مواد وحجم البناء وتشكيله فى الفضاء ويعتقد البعض انة الظلال هى سببها الاضاءة وهذا خطاء وعموما يجب ان تلتزم الاضاءة باسسها المعمارية كى تتلائم مع متطلبات وظظيفتهعا دون انفعال او اجهاد 
3- اثاث الموقع 
ويشمل النباتا ت والنافورات واعمدة النور والعنناصر الففنية الاخرى ولا تكون وظظفتها الامتاع البصرى فقط ولكن تكون ذات وظيفه اساسية مثل التاثري الكمبير على منخ الموقع وتعطى النافورتا ومسطحات المياة احساسا منعكسا ورقيقا يتوازن مع جفا ف المبنى وتعطى اعمدة الانارة احسلسا بشكل المبنى ويجب الحرص على الا تكوتن قبيحة اثاء النهار وذلك اما باحفائها فوق مستوى النظر او بتبسيط شكلها 

العوامل التى توث ر غى تصميم كبانى المعارض 
1- الجمهو ر
2- طبيعة المعروضات 


1- الجمهور 
يحد الجمهور نو اض وطابغه وحجمه وامتدادة وخطوط السير بة ولذلك يجب التصميم بناء على نوعية الجمهور المنتظر من حيث السن والنستوى ولذلك يج بالتنويع فى المادة المعروضة الارضاء اكبر قدر ممكن من الجمهور واهم شى فى تصميم المعرض هو خطووط السير فسوء التصميم يؤدى الى تكدس الناس ووقوفهم صفوف طويلة امام المنى وبزلك يكون المعرض عامل طرد وليس عامل جذب 
20 طبيعة المعرضات 
يملى موضوع العلرصض وطبيعة الجهة العارضة تلثير كبيرا على المعرصض فاذا كان المعرض مقدما لغرض تجارى مثلا وجب دراسة المعروضات وتنسيقها وللجهة العارضة ايضا تاثير كبير على شكل الجناح وحجمه ففى المعارض العغامية تتنافس كبرى الدول فى اقامة مبانى ضخمة وافكار انشائية مبتكرة وذلك عكس المعارض المحيطهالصغيرة وكذلك تتاثرطبيعة المعروضات بنوعبة العرض سوا كان دائما او مؤقتا او متنقلا 

عناصر التصميم الداخلى للجناح 
1- المسقط وخطوط السير 
2- الفراغ الداخلى 

1- المسقط وخطوط السير

ان هدف التصميم المثالى هو توحيد حركة الناس بطريقة تمكنهم من رؤية المعرض بسهولة دون ان يضلوا الطريق او يشعروا بالملل او التعب ويجب على المصم ان يراعى التغيرات التلى قد تطرا عل الحركة المتوقعة لتلافى التجمع الناتج عن تباطؤ الناس وفضولهم وهناك نوعان من خطوط السر
محدد 
وخط سير غير محدد

خط السير المحدد ويستعمل اذا كان هدف المعرض تقديم موضوع متسلسل ويتحتم معة ان يرى كل شخص كل شى ويجب مرعاة الاتى 
1- ان لا تذيد المافىة المحددة عن 100 متلر بتوفير اماكن حرة لتجنب الشعور بالتنفيذ غير المحتمل مع التنوع فى المحور المخيطى 
2- يجب مرعاة تجميع المعروضات ذات الطبيعة الواحدة فى مكان واحد 
3- يجب مراعة وجود مكان كافى امام المخا ليقف الزائر ويتامل ما هو معروض دون اعاقة للمرور 
4- يجب وضع المعروضات الفنية فى اماكن منفصلة لان الناس لايتوقفون لمشاهداتها جميعا 


2- حط السير غير المحدد
ويتبع فى معظم المعارض التى لاتحتج لهذا التسلسل مثل الاسواق التجارية حيث التانف بين الاجنحة المختافة واهو ما فى المسقط الحر هو ان يترك للزائر فرصة التجول وياخذ هذا النوع اشكال عديدة فيكون على شكل مجموعة متتابعة من صالاات العرض المربوطة بالممرات ويجب ان لاتتشابة المسارات امام المشاهد حتى لايشعر انة ضل الطريق او انة لم يرى كل مايجب رؤيتة كذذلك يجب تلافى الممرات المستقيمة فى المسقط وتكون الممرات المتعرجة افضل حيث تقدم اثارة وتغيير

2- الفراغ الداخلى 
ان اى فراغ معمارى ليس فى الوافع الا وسط ويحتوى الانسلتن الذى يمارس نشاطة فية والمعارض لاتخرج عن هذا التعريف فهناك علااقة ماكدة بين المعرض وبين ما يحتوره ومن يدخلة ويتوقف نجاح المعرصض على مدى استيفا هذة العلااقة حقها من الدراسة وذلك من خلاال ثلاث مطااب اساسية 
1- الوظيفة 
تتمثل فى مطالب الانسان الحسية من ناحية المقياس والشكل وتوجية الحركة ووووطريقة الاضاءة واتصال الفراغات مع دراسة لطبيعة نفسية الزائر وتصرفة فى الفراغ وتاثير افلااغات المختلفة علية 

2- الثبات وطرق الانشاء 
لايمكن ايجلد فراغ معمارى داخلى سواء للعرض او لغير العرض وهناك ايضا قشرة خارجية تحتاج لوسيلة انشائية لتنفيذها علااقة وثيقة بين الفراغ والمنشئ الان الشل الاساسى لاى انشائية مبنى ينشى من عدة عوامل منها شكل الحركة فية اوحجم الفراغ المطلوب 
3- الجمال 
ويعنى ووجود تكامل بين عناصر تكوينية تختصص بانسب والتكرار والايقعا والتماسك الشكلى والتباين وهى متصلة ببناء الانسان النفسى كما انها عوامل رمزية مبنية على اساس تعبيرات اكتسبتها اشكال معينة فى مواقف وتلبية هذة المطالب الاساسية

عناصر الفراغ الداخلى 
وهى الامكانيات التى يمكن استخدامها وهى 
1- المفياس
يعرف بانة العلااقة بين ابعاد الجزء الى الكل وفى حالة المعرض ينتج المقياس المنااسب للوظيفة عن تفاعل مجموعة ابعاد المعرض مع نوع المعروضات وحجمها وحركة الجمهور 
وحجمة 

2- اللون 
تلعب الالوان دورا بارزا فى التلثير البصرى لتصميم الفلراغ حيث يستعمل فية الوان متجانسة لربط مجموعة من الاشياء ذات طبيعة واحدة وحديثا استعملت التعبيرات المختافه بالوان مثل الدقى والبرودة والثقل لربط الفراغات بواسطة العلااقات بين المستويات المختلفة 

3- الاضاءة 
للاضاءة اهمية قصوى فى المعارض فى توضح وظيفة المعروض وتظهر خصائص المعروض الواضحة والدقيقة على حد سوا وكذلك جعله لافت للانظار وهناك نوعان كمن الاضاءة 
1- الاضاءة الصناعية 
وهى مرتبطه بالدراسة الفراغيه ارتباط وثق عن طريق عملبن 
1- وعية الاضاءة وتصميم المصادر الضووئية 
2- تاثيرعا فى اظهار معالم الفراغ الداخلى والمعروضات

2- الاضاءة الطبيعية 
نكون الاضاءة الطبيعية ناجحة فى حالة مسطحات العلرض الكبيرة المطلوب تداخلها مع الجو الخارجى المحيط ويدى استخدام الافنية الداخلية الى التداخل مع الجوو الخارجى المحيط ايضا حيث تستخدم الاضاءة الطبيعية ةالصناعية للوصول الى حل ناجح وتكن الاضاءة الطبيعية لازمة الانواع خاصة من المعروضات 
فمثلا عندما تكو ن اللوان المعروضات هى العنصر المهم فى العرض وكذلك عند الرغبة فى ابرا ز الخط الخارجى للمعروضات وتتميز الاضاءة الصحيحة فى المعارض بميزتين اساسيتين 
1- ان تمكن طبيعة الاضاءة عين الززائر منادء وظيفتها بحرية دون تعب 
2- ان ترضى مختلف الاذواق للشخصيات المتنوعة للزوار 
3- تتناسب شدة الاضاءة المطلوبة تناسب عكسيا مع حجم المعروضات 
4- تعطى الاضاءة الجيدة الزائر شعور بالافة تساعدة على ملاحظة التفصيل الدقية للمعرضات

4- المؤثرات الخارجية 
عند بداية عصر المعارض كان من السهل على الجمهور واثارة دهشتة اما اليو م يحتاج المصممم لمجهود حتى يصل الى ابتكار يجذب انتباة الجمهور ومن اهم مايجذب انتباة المشاهدين هو 1- الشئ المتحرك 
2--- الاهتمام بانشاط البشرى 
3- العب بالاضواء والاسقاطات المختلفة 


الاشكال المختلفة للفراغ 

يلزم المعارض انبكون الفراغ الخاص بالعرض مهما كان شكلة وحجمة ديناميكيا يوفر لمشاهد احساسا باثارة والفضول وتتم فية الحركة بسلام دون ملل 

اتجاهت تشكيل فرغ المعرض 
1- العرض فى فراغ واحد كبير 
2- العرض فى فرغ عضوى 
3- العرض فى الهواء الطلق

التغطيات المستخدمة فى مبانى المعارض 

1- منشات قشرية 
2- منشات كابيلة
3- الجمالونات الفراغية 
4- المنشات الغشائية


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم المدارس و البعد الفكري لها*

أولا 
موقع المدرسة

لابد من ان يكون موقع المدرسة مرتفع عن باقي الجزاء المجاورة لعدة أسباب
1- ليسبب عملية الترطيب والراحة الحرارية للمدرسة مما يؤدى إلى تقليل أحمال التكييفات الداخلية
2- لحماية المدرسة من الزوابع الرملية وذلك في حالة الناطق الرملية والرياح
3- استخدام المنحدرات dynamic emotionتعمل على مساعدة حدوث عملية الحركة الداخلية المرنة بداخل المدرسة 
4- ارتفاع موقع المدارسة عن باقي المناطق المجاورة يساعد على الحماية من التلوث السمعي

ملحوظة

في حالة المنحدرات الجبلية يفضل عدم وضع المدرسة في أعلى الجبل آو في الأسفل ولكن يفضل وضعها فى المنصف 
للحماية من الجليد بأعلى والفيضانات بأسفل

توجيه المدرسة بالنسبة للاتجاهات الأصلية

• يفضل توجيه المدرسة في اتجاه الشمال للأسباب
1- للمساعدة على عملية التهوية 
2- عملية الإضاءة
3- عمليات التوجيه للفصول والمبنى الإداري بها


كيفية مراعاة الحماية من التلوث السمعي للمدرسة

• لابد من حماية المبنى من التلوث السمعي 
في حالات المجاورة السكنية 
1- لابد من أن تكون المدرسة على أطراف المجاورة السكنية 
2- لابد آن تكون المصانع على أطراف المجاورة السكنية للبعد عن الازدحام والتلوث

• مقاييس بعد المدرسة عن المناطق التي بها تلوث سمعي
1- تلوث صوتي من 50__70 dB لا يقل البعد عن 10متر 
3- تلوث صوتي من 70__ 100 dB لا يقل البعد عن 320
4- تلوث سمعي من 100 __130 لا يقل البعد عن 1000 متر


 عناصر المشروع
1- المبنى الإداري 
• ويتضمن
1- المدخل
2- المدير
3- الوكيل 
4- السكرتير
5- الشؤون الطلابية
6- العاملين
7- وخدماتهم

الفصول الدراسية
• ويتضمن 
1- الفصول الدراسية
2- دورات المياه 
3- مكتب لمشرف الدور
4- السلالم
5- المنحدرات ramps
6- مسارات الحركة للفصول 
7- الطبيب
8- مشرف اجتماعي

3-الأفنية والملاعب
• ويتضمن
1- أفنية مكشوفة 
وذلك مثل (( ملاعب كرة القدم ___ ملاعب كرة السلة ___ ملاعب كرة الطائرة ___ ملاعب التنس ))

2- أفنية شبة مكشوفة 
وهى الأفنية التي يكون فيها مغطاة ببعض البر جولات أو التغطيات الخفية

3- أفنية مغطاة
ووهى الصالات التي يكو ن فيها الألعاب الداخلية المحتوية على مدرجات داخلية 
مثل ((( حمامات السباحة )))


4- الورش التعليمية والمعامل 

يفضل أن تكون الورش بعيدة عن حيز الفراغ للفصول وذلك للحماية من التلوث السمعي بالفصول 
بالنسبة للمعامل لابد أن تكون المعامل بعيدة عن توجيه الجنوب أو بمعنى اصح بعيدة عن الشمس حتى لا تؤثر على المواد الموجودة داخل المعمل

5- الجراحات للسيارات
لابد أن تكون الجراجات للسيارات بعيدة عن الفصول وذلك لحماية الفصول من التلوث الدخانى الصاعد من السيارات
لابد أن لا يتم وضع السيارات داخل الفراغ المرسى وذلك حتى لا تؤثر على المساحة الداخلية للمدرسة وتمثل مساحة مهدرة

6- غرف الجيمانزيم
لابد أن تكون غرف الجمانزيوم قريبة من الملاعب والفراغان الترفيهية وذلك لوجود علاقات بينهم البعض
ولابد من أن يكون ملحق بهم غرف لتغيير الملابس lockers

7-القاعة متعددة الأغراض و المعارض 
لابد ان تكون القاعة فى مكان قريب من الإدارة والمدخل الرئيسي وذلك
حتى يعمل على فصلها عن الفراغ الداخلي للمشروع وذلك لمراعاة استخدامها فى حالات الاجازات الصيفية لتعتبر كنشاط منفصل عن باقي نشاطات المدرسة الدراسي 

7- الجزء الخدمى للمشروع 
يكون هناك جزء خدمي متصل بجزء الملاعب والأفنية من دورات المياه والكفتريات

8- المكتبة
لابد أن تكون المدرسة ملحق بها مكتبة وذلك لتنمية القدرات الثقافية للطلاب 
لابد أن تكون المكتبة بعيدة عن اى تلوث سمعي وان تتوفر بها عمليات الإضاءة الطبيعية والتهوية الطبيعية
ولذلك يتم توجيه المكتبة ناحية الجهة الشمالية وهو افضل توجيه لها













علاقات المشروع مع بعضها البعض

1- الإدارة والفصول ____________ علاقة مباشرة 
2- الإدارة والملاعب ____________ علاقة شبة مباشرة ( للاشراف )
3- الورش والفصول ____________ لا توجد علاقة بينهم ( يتم فصلهم )
4- صالة الاحتفالات لابد من ان تكون قريبة من المدخل الرئيسى
5- دورات المياه لابد ان تكون قريبة من الفصول 



افضل التجميع للفصول

يتم تجميع الفصول على الاتجاه الراسي والأفقي 
لا يزيد عدد الأدوار عن 4 أدوار
من افضل التجمعات هي التي تساعد على عمل إمكانية الامتداد المستقبلي فى حالات الزيادة 








النظريات العامة لعناصر المدرسة


أولا الفصل الدراسي
• المساحة الكلية للفصل
المساحة الصغرى للفصل لا تقل عن 60 متر مربع
الأبعاد تتراوح بين 6.5 * 8 متر

- لابد من مراعاة مساحة لكل طالب في الفصل لا تقل عن 1.5 متر مربع
- لابد من مراعاة توزيع الإضاءة على جميع أجزاء الفصل 
- من الممكن عمل إضاءات علوية بشكل متجانس مع الإضاءات العادية للفصل 
- الارتفاع الحر للفصل لا يقل عن 2.50 متر
- من المكن استخدام المظلات أعلى الفتحات وذلك للحماية من أشعة الشمس المباشرة 
- 
التهوية للفصل
- حجم الهواء لكل طالب تساوى 3 متر مكعب 
- مساحة النوافذ لابد أن لا يقل عن 10% من المساحة الكلية للفصل
- ارتفاع الشباك العادي لابد أن لا يقل عن 90. 0 سم
- التهوية للفصل لابد من أن تكون من اتجاه الشمال مباشرة

ثانيا قاعات الاحتفالات
مكوناتها 
1- مسرح صغير مرتفعة 
2- شاشة عرض كبيرة 
3- غرفة الإسقاط الخلفية
الحيز الذي يتخذه كل طالب لا يقل عن 0.60 متر مربع 
صلة الأعياد لابد أن لا تقل سعتها عن 200 طالب 


صالة المتعددة الأغراض
مساحة القاعة لابد أن لا تقل عن 80 متر مربع 
الصالة لابد أن تكون مذودة بغرفة اسقط مركزي 


معامل العلوم الطبيعية والتجارب
مكوناتها 
1- صفوف من البنشات التي يتم عليها التجارب 
2- حولها صفوف من الكراسي 
3- الصالة لابد من أن تكون مذودة بغرفة للتحضير الكيميائي والفيزياء
المساحات 
- مساحة القاعة لا تقل عن 80 متر مربع 
- مساحة غرفة التحضير لا تقل عن 16 متر مربع
- المسافة بين صفوف الكراسي لا تقل عن 90. سم 

المكتبة

1- لابد من مراعاة وضع المكتبة في أماكن بعيدة عن الضجيج فى المدرسة 
2- تصميم المكتبة لابد من إن يكون غازل للصوت 
3- الحوائط لابد من إن تكون عالية الامتصاص للصوت 
المساحة الكلية للمكتبة لا تقل عن 25 متر مربع 
التوجيه للمكتبة لابد من إن يكون في اتجاه الشمال حتى تتوفر بها الإضاءة الكافية من اتجاه الشمال




صالات الرسم والموسيقى

لابد من أن تكون صالات الموسيقى بعيدة عن باقي العناصر لأنها تعتبر مصدر ضجيج عالى 
- صال الرسم لابد أن تكون موجهة ال أقصي استضاءة 
يصل مساحة صالة الرسم إلي 100 متر مربع بأبعاد تصل 7* 15


الأفنية والقاعات الرياضية
لابد من ترك مساحة لكل طالب لا تقل عن 4.00 متر مربع لكل طالب من الفناء المدرسي 
- قاعات الألعاب الرياضية لبد من أن تكون أرضياتها من مواد غير قابلة لعمل الغبار 
- لن تكون ذات مناخ ملائم 
- الملاعب الرياضية لابد أن لا تقل مساحتها عن 200 متر مربع بإضافة الى غرف الثياب والأدوات التي مساحتها تصل إلى 100 متر مربع 
المساحة الكلية للقاعات تصل إلى 300 متر مربع


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم الفنادق*

الموقع:
• هناك فنادق من نجمة الى خمسة نجوم لذلك يتغير الوقع تبعاً لاهمية الفندق0
• يفضل الفنادق أن تكون قريبة من المناطق التجارية أو الترفيهية أو السياحية ومراكز المدن وكذلك بجوار المطارات0
• يمكن اختيار الموقع فى الأحياء الهادئة والمليئة بلأشجار والتى يتوفر فيها مساحات 
كبيرة لوقوف السيارات0
● التوجيه:
• أفضل توجيه فى الفنادق هو توجيه المناظر وليس شرط الشمال فى التوجيه وذلك 
لأن النزيل يحتاج فى المدة القصيرة التى يقضيها فى الفندق أن يرى المناظر الجميلة وليس الاستمتاع بالتوجيه0
• التوجيه ←( المناظر& الشمس& الرياح السائدة )0
• توجيه المطابخ: ← لابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ فى الجهة الجنوبية ويكون فى البدروم0
* ولابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ عكس اتجاه الرياح السائدة0
● الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم:
• يكون حساب الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم حسب عدد الاسرة0
• لابد أن يستوعب 50% من النزلاء حتى لو كان مكتمل0 
• فى حالة تناول الافطار لابد أن يستوعب 25% من النزلاء0
← يكون عبارة عن بار ويكون أشبه بالمطبخ0 coffe shop • 
• صالات الديسكو تكون عبارة عن بار للمشروبات0
● تصنيف الفنادق حسب الأسرة:
: Budget-inn1- 
• خاص بأصحاب الدخل المحدود ويكون( نجمة& نجمتين ) وكل الغرف زوجية0
: Motor-inn2- 
• لا يزيد عن نجمتين← ( 60% زوجية & 40% فردية )0
:Conventional Hotel3-
• خاص بالمؤتمرات لا يقل عن 4 نجوم ويصل الى 5 نجوم بوجود حمام سباحة
و 90% فردى و10% زوجى0
:Super luxury4- 
• خاص بالسياحة ولا يقل عن 5 نجوم 0
:Commercial5- 
• يوجد فى المناطق التجارية ويفضل أن تكون خاضع لطابع أو نمط المنطقة الموجود بها ويكون ( نجمة& نجمتين ) ويكون 50% زوجى & 50% فردى0
:Resort6- 
• يوجد فى المنتجعات السياحية ويتراوح بين (3&4&5) نجوم ويكون 90% زوجى أو كلها زوجى 0
● أنواع الأسرة:
: ← ( 1م × 2م )0 Single bed 1-
← ( 1.35م × 2م )0 ouble bed2- 
← ( 2م × 2م )0:King 3- 
← ( 1.5م × 2م )0:Queen size4- 
← ( 1م × 2م )0:Twin bed5- 
●دراسة عناصر الفندق●
1- بهو الفندق: ← يفضل أن يكون بارتفاع دورين يصل الى ( 3.5 ← 4م ) 
ويكون مزود بلاضاءة الطبيعية للاضاءة والتهوية0 
2- غرفة النوم: ← إرتغاع غرفة النوم لايقل عن 2.80م0
3- يتم عمل أبواب تفتح للخارج و يتم عمل أبواب دوارة بجانبها أبواب عادية لمراعاة حدوث تعطل فى الأبواب الدوارة0
4- المطاعم: ← يفضل أن يكون فى الدور الأول وليس الثانى حتى:
أ- إستعمال النزلاء0
ب- إستعمال الأفراد العاديين من الخارج0
5- قاعات الأفراح: ← يتم الفصل بين القاعات عن طريق قواطيع وذلك:
• حتى تتحقق المرونة الازمة فى التصميم للفندق0
6- الادارة: ← لابد أن تكون قريبة من صالات الافطار والكافتيريا أى فى الدور الأرضى0 
← الوحدة المركزية الخدمية للمبنى وتعتبر قلب المبنى لأنها تشمل على::Core7- 
(حجر خدمات& سلالم هروب& سلالم خدمة& سلالم رئيسية& تكييف&غرف القمامة& دورات مياه)0
8- الدور المسروق: ← يكون فيه كل الصرف وجميع التوصيلات الصحية يصل اليه بدون وصولها الى الدور الأول والأرضى ومنه تصل الى الخارج بدون نزول التوصيلات الى الأدوار السفلية0
• فى حالة نزول الصرف الى الدور الأرضى فله عيوب مثل:
أ- يحدث مشاكل فى حالة نزوله فى قاعات الأفراح وذلك عند حدوث مشاكل به0
ب- منظر سىء عند الصيانة عند نزوله فى المطعم0
• لابد أن يكون له تهوية طبيعية ويصل إرتفاع الدور الى 2م فقط 0
• مكان الدور المسروق بعد المطعم والأفراح والادارة0
● تصميم غرف النوم:
• التصميم فى الفنادق يكون على موديول0
• لابد أن يكون توجيه الغرف فى اتجاة المنظر الخارجى الأجمل0
• لابد أن تكون واجهة الغرف كلها زجاجية للتمتع بالمنظر الخارجى0
• يفضل عمل تراس فى غرف النوم ( لكل غرفة نوم )0
● الأسس التصميمية لها:
1- لا يقل عرض أى باب فى الغرف كلها وباب المدخل عن 1م بالمبانى0
2- من أول الفنادق ذات النجمتين لابد عمل حمام لكل غرفة0
3- غرف النزلاء ← ( عرض الباب لا يقل عن 1م ويكون الفتح للداخل )0
4- يتم عمل مجرى لكل حمام والمجرى يكون زوجى أى يفتح على أكثر من حمام0
• مقاسات المجرى: ← لا يقل العرض عن 60سم 0
← لا يقل طول الضلع الأخر عن 160سم 0
← فتح الناب للمجرى يكون للخارج لضيق مساحته وحتى 
يسهل الصيانة0
← لابد أن يكون باب المجرى مزود بفتحات زجاجية 
حتى يسهل رؤية ما يحدث بالمواسير0 
• عرض الحمام لا يقل عن 2.40 0 
• يكون هناك دواليب فى منطقة تغيير الملابس بعد المدخل بحيث لا يقل عمق الدولاب عن 60
سم وعرضه 90سم0 • فرش السرير يكون عمودى على إتجاه فتحة النوافذ0
● حمام السباحة:
• من الممكن عمل حمام سباحة أعلى المدخل أى أعلى البهو مع الاحتفاظ بوجود الأضاءة 
الطبيعية وذلك عن طريق ترك مكان الأضاءة الطبيعية وسط الحمام0

● الممرات:
• لا يفضل عمل الممر الفردى0
• يفضل عمل الممر المزدوج وذلك لزيادة عدد الغرف على جانبيه ولكن يقلل التوجيه للغرف الجانبية0
● الصرف:
• فى حالة الفنادق على شكل برج يتم عمل بهو بوسط الفندق يصل الى 800 قدم مربع 0
• يتم عمل المجرى ملاصق للعمود0
• الحالة الأفضل يتم عمل الدور المسروق0
حيث تكون أماكن الخدمة فى (V) • أفضل حل لأماكن الخدمة هو شكل حرف
النهاية والوسط ويتحقق أيضاً عند المنظر الخارجى لباقى الغرف0
● الخدمات الخاصة بالمطبخ:
• يكون بالمطبخ:
1- مخازن للزيت0
2- مخازن مياه باردة0
3- أماكن للغلايات0
● دراسة العلاقات الأفقية للفندق●
• يفضل ألا تكون المصاعد المؤدية لغرف النزلاء ظاهرة مبعثرة أمام العميل0
• لابد من مراعاة غرف الضيافة بحيث يكون لها خدمات خاصة0
• لا يشترط وجود مداخل المطاعم مع مداخل الفندق الرئيسية أى على واجهة واحدة0
• لابد من وجود إختلاف بين مدخل السيارات للفندق ومداخل المطاعم0
• لابد من عمل مظلة أمام المدخل لمرور السيارات من أسفلها ( مدخل شرفى )0
• صالات الديسكوتفضل أن تكون فى دور البدروم0
• يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالنزلاء المهمين وممكن وجود مصاعد خاصة لهم0
• فى الغالب يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالمطاعم وحركة المأكولات للغرف الهامة والأجنحة0


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم المدارس*

* تزود المدرسة الجيدة التصميم بممرات تؤمن السير الحر و الغير منتظم أما الممرات الضيقة فتتطلب عادة سير مراقب و نظامي و رسمي
* يجب أن تخلو جدران الممرات من النتوءات و لذا يجب أن تكون وحدات التدفئة و مصادر الشرب و طفايات الحريق متراجعة داخل المبنى لتامين سلامة الطلبة
* يجب أن تستخدم مواد ماصة للصوت لتقليل الضجيج في القاعات
* يجب وجود إضاءة جيدة في الممرات و كذلك تجهيزات للطوارئ في حالة انقطاع التيار
* طول أي ممر لابد و ألا يزيد عن 150 - 200 قدم و ذلك حتى لا تعطي منظر غير مقبول




•	رياض الأطفال :- بها التمهيد لخبرات التعليم الجماعي
•	الابتدائية :- تدرس خبرات مدارس الأحداث العالية أو المتوسطة
•	الرئيسية – المتوسطة :- تتكون من سن 12 – 15 و تضم طلبة الابتدائي و الإعدادي " في مصر " و يبنى برنامج التعليم عادة كبرامج المدارس الثانوية
•	الثانوية :- تشمل الفئة التي تسمى الأحداث العالية أو مدارس الكبار العالية من سن 15 – 18 سنة " مرحلة ما قبل التعليم الجامعي "

-	و تشمل كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل متطلباتها من الناحية التصميمية و تختلف عن مثيلاتها من المراحل الأخرى لاختلاف نوعية و طبيعة الدراسة و أسلوبها و متطلباتها



أن الأماكن المخصصة للإدارة سواء كانت مكتب مفرد للمدير أو غرفة سكرتارية أو مجموعة مكاتب تعتبر كلها مركزا للمراقبة داخل المبنى و نقطة تلاقي أولياء الأمور مع الإدارة و الطلبة أيضا .
و في هذا المكان أيضا يتم حفظ السجلات و تطوير الميزانيات و توزيع الاستشارات فهو نقطة الاتصال الأولى و هو بمثابة المخ للمدرسة و الموقع الأمثل للإدارة يكون في المدخل الرئيسي .
عناصر الإدارة :-
•	غرفة المدير
•	سكرتارية
•	إداريين
•	مكتب بريد صغير
•	غرف المدرسين
•	مكتب طبيب
•	خزينة
•	إداريين
•	قاعة اجتماعات
•	دورات مياه خاصة بالإدارة


لقد أصبحت المكتبات الآن مركز المطالعة و المعلومات بالنسبة للمدرسة و شاع الآن تسميتها مركز المطالعة ( Lrc ) أو مركز المواد التعليمية ( Imc ) أو مركز مصادر المعلومات ( Irc ) فالان بالإضافة إلى الكتب و المجلات اصبح هناك أشياء أخرى كثير كاسطوانات الليزر و أشرطة الفيديو و الكاسيت التعليمية و الميكروفيلم و غرف عرض ضوئي للأفلام و الشرائح و صالة عرض سينمائي تعليمي و اتصال بشبكة المعلومات ( Internet ) على مستوى العالم لتحقيق التواصل الفكري 
أي أن هذا المكان حاليا اصبح من الممكن القول انه مجمع لوسائل الإعلام السمعي و البصري و المقروء أيضا
بالنسبة للموقع الأمثل لمكتبة المدرسة فانه في وسط المدرسة ( مركزها ) وذلك لخدمة الغرضين المكاني و التعليمي و كذلك سهولة الوصول إليها من جميع المواقع بنفس السهولة التي تصل بها إلى الإدارة و الفصول.
يجب أن يتوافر عامل الهدوء في المكتبات للمساعدة على التركيز في القراءة و الاطلاع رغم أن هذه الفكرة قد نسيت نظرا لان المكتبة الآن أصبحت مكانا ممتعا للحركة المثيرة حيث إذا اعتبرناها مركزا للمطالعة فان هدفها الحقيقي جعل الطلبة يستخدمون الأجهزة الموجودة فيها.
و لتقليل الضوضاء المحتملة عن الحركة الدورية المستمرة يتم تغطية الأرضيات بالسجاد أو الموكيت



صمم هذا الشكل من اجل المدارس الثانوية الصغيرة فعندما يتزايد الطلاب و تتزايد بناء الصفوف الإضافية تدعو الحاجة إلى رفع خشبه المسرح بعيدا و تحويل هذا المكان ليصبح معدا لتناول الطعام مثلا و كذلك يمكن الاستخدام كمسرح للحفلات العامة أو تستخدم كقاعة اجتماعات مع المدير مع غلق الفتحات عند الحاجة بواسطة ستائر



هناك بنود أساسيه عند اختيار موقع المدرسة يجب توافرها:- 

1. البيئة:ماليا-مستقبلا-و التركيب الاقتصادي والسكاني للمجتمع 

2.	التكامل مع التخطيط الجماعي :-التوسع السكاني المحتمل في علاقته بالحجم والحاجة للموقع 

3.	احتياجات التخطيط العمراني : من حيث حدوده و تقيداتة 

4.	دور الموقع : في التخطيط الشامل لبناء المدرسة و علاقتها بما حولها من مدارس أخرى 

5.	خصائص الموقع : أيا كان الموقع قرية،مدينة… فهو الذي يحدد احتياجات الحد الأعلى أو الأدنى من المساحة المطلوبة و النسبة المؤيه المسموحه للبناء وكذلك المواد المسموحة للبناء وكذلك المواد المناسبة الممكن استخدامها في عملية البناء 

6.	خدمات المرفق العامة : من حيث توافر و تكلفة الخدمات الكهربائية و خدمات الصرف الصحىوالمياة ودراسة ما إذا توفرت أولا و في حاله عدم توافرها ندرس البدائل المثلى لهذه المرافق 



تحليل الموقع و المنطقة المحيطة :-
تعين الموقع . هل هو إقليمي 
•	هل المطقه محدودة 
•	الوصف مواقع الحجم و المسح
•	الظروف القائمة
1.	التربة-تصنيفها و استخدامها
2.	الطبوغرافيه-خطوط الميل و المناسيب
3.	الدراسات المسائية (الفياضات10 أماكن تجمع ماء المطر-الجداول-البري...
4.	هياكل البناء القائمة؛ أنواعها؛ قيمها التاريخية
5.	المناطق الخضراء
6.	المرافق العامة الصرف الصحي المياه الغاز و الكهرباء
7.	الرياح الشمس الرطوبة
8.	الملامح الطبيعية و الاستخدام الحالي للموقع



من حيث نوعه و قيوده
•	الظروف المحيطة:-
1.	الضجيج و الاهتزاز
2.	الطيران السكك الحديدية المركبات التجاري
3.	الكهربائي الراداري الصناعي
4.	الدخان و الضباب و غيرها 
•	خصائص الطرق الموصلة:-
1.	أنواعها مرصوفة أو غير مرصوفة
2.	العرض الرصيف و حق المرور
3.	الحجم المعدل اليومي و الذروه
4.	التحسينات المخطط لها سواء توسيع أو إدراجه للطرق السريعة



إن أنماط الحركة السير مستمرة منذ نقاط الدخول و عند حدود الملكية العائدة للابنيه و من خلال تلك الابنيه ايضا؛ كما ينبغي تشكيل انظمه سير متكاملة فالسلامة العامة هامة جدا خاصة بالنسبة لصغار السن و لذا لتحقيق السلامة و الفعالية في حركه السير يجب الفصل في خطوط السير كل نوع على حدة و المحاولة في استبعاد أو تقليل تقاطع خطوط سير المشاة و المركبات 


•	وكذلك يجب الفصل بين مركبات الخدمه و أماكن النزول من الباحات المدرسية
•	بالنسبة للمركبات عموما في خطوط سيرها في المدرسة فيمكن تصنيفها إلى 3 أقسام:-
1.	وسائل نقل الطلاب 
2.	سيارات خاصة بالا داره
3.	سيارات خاصة بالزوار و أولياء الأمور


يجب أن يسير الباحث الأول و ليس نظام الحقل المفرد
النظام الأمثل لتوزيع الباحات 
تحتاج إلى 1.458 قدم مربع /باص
الوصول أو الخروج الحر نضغط الباحات بزاوية 60 على الأفقي و عرض الفراغ115 قدم على الأقل


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرياح و تأثيرها في التصميم*

الرياح
* " تعرف الرياح بأنها الهواء المتحرك ".
- ويتحرك الهواء نتيجة اختلاف الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة على الأرض من منطقة إلى أخرى فيحدث اختلاف فى فرق الضغط بين المناطق فيتحرك الهواء.
- تتولد تيارات الهواء نتيجة لحركة الهواء البارد إلى أسفل والهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. 
- وعلى نفس المبدأ يتكون نسيم البر والبحر فهو يتجة من البر إلى البحر ليلا ومن البحر إلى البر نهارا.

* اتجاه الرياح :
- يعرف اتجاه الرياح بأنة الاتجاه الجغرافي التى تهب منه, 
واتجاه الرياح السائد هو الاتجاه الأكثر شيوعا فى مكان ما
- تحديد اتجاة الرياح :
1- عن طريق الملاحظة بالعين المجردة لدخان المصانع أو أطراف الأشجار .
2- عن طريق أجهزة الرصد مثل " دوارة الرياح" .
* سرعة الرياح :
- كلما زاد الفرق فى الضغط بين مكانين كلما زادت سرعة الرياح .
- وتقاس سرعة الرياح بالميل/الساعة أو بالكيلو متر /الساعة وهناك أنماط مختلفة من الأجهزة لقياس سرعة الرياح والنوع الأبسط هو " مقياس الرياح ذو الأكواب"
* شدة الرياح :
تزداد شدة الرياح أي القوة التى تدفع بها الأجسام بازدياد سرعتها . وتقيم شدة الرياح على أساس مقياس "بوفور" .
وأبسط طريقة لتمثيل الرياح بيانيا هى "ورده الرياح" ومنها :
- ورده الرياح الشهرية .
- ورده الرياح السنوية .

*من أهم التأثيرات على حركة الهواء: 
- على مستوى العالم .
- على المستوى المحلى .

1- على مستوى العالم :
- التباين فى التوزيع الأرضى لمناطق الضغط الجوى.
- حركة دوران الأرض.
- التغير اليومى لدرجة حرارة سطح الأرض و البحر.


- وللاستفادة من الحركة السائدة للهواء يتم توجية الفتحات نحو الشمال الغربى فى نصف الكرة الشمالى ونحو الجنوب الغربى فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى.


2- على المستوى المحلى :
- فرق الضغط الجوى .
- خشونة سطح الأرض .
- النتوءات الموجودة بها .











- وفى جمهورية مصر العربية, تتوافر شروط الراحة طبيعيا بالنسبة للهواء الشمالى الغربى فى الجزء الشمالى من البلاد حيث يكون الهواء باردا ومحملا بالرطوبة المناسبة لمرورة على البحر المتوسط, وبذلك يتحول إلى هواء لطيف منعش أما الرياح الشرقية أو الشمالية الشرقية فتقل جودتها نتيجة مرورها على شبة الجزيرة العربية وشبة جزيرة سيناء وتتحول إلى رياح حارة جافة نتيجة مرورها على مناطق صحراوية .
- أما الرياح التى تهب على الوجه القبلى تكون حارة جافة, لمرورها على مساحات صحراوية كبيرة.
- وبوجه عام فإنه يلزم لتلطيف الهواء الحار إمراره على مسطحات مائية طبيعية أو صناعية أو مساحات مظللة ارفع نسبة الرطوبة بها.


*الوسائل المعمارية لتحريك وتبريد الهواء:
وذلك عن طريق خلق مناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع يتحرك منها الهواء إلى مناطق ذات ضغط هواء منخفض فينتج عن ذلك حركه حيدة للهواء على مستوى :
- المدينة .
- المبنى . 

1- المدينة :
*على مستوى المدينة تكون الشوارع والساحات المتسعة مناطق ذات ضغط منخفض بسبب وصول أشعة الشمس المباشرة إليها طوال ساعات النهار بينما تظل الشوارع الضيقة والأفنية الداخلية للمبانى باردة كمناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع وبتتابع الشوارع الواسعة والأزقة والأفنية الداخلية تتولد حركة للهواء البارد متخللة الوحدات المعمارية المختلفة.

2- المبنى : 
*على مستوى المبنى فإن الأفنية الضيقة وأبار السلالم والمداخل مناطق رأسية باردة ذات ضغط عالى وهى تعتبر كمخازن للهواء البارد والذى ينساب منها إلى داخل الفراغات المحيطة. 

يعد استعمال الملاقف أحد الحلول التقليدية الذكية فى المناطق الحارة الجافة للحصول على الرياح المفضلة دون الحاجة لتوجيه المبنى بالكامل إليها كحالة عدم ملائمة اتجاه الرياح لزوايا الشمس المفضلة . 



*تقنيات التهوية الطبيعية :
1- التوجيه :
لابد من دراسة الموقع جيدا لتحقيق افضل تهوية..
التهوية الطبيعية تأتي من اتجاه الشمال(البحري)..
الواجهة الشمالية يكون مسطح فتحاتها اكبر من الجنوب والشرق والغرب 
تقليل عدد ومسطح الفتحات في الواجهة الجنوبية.
مشكلة متوقعة في التوجيه:-
وهي وجود جار في اتجاه الشمال... والحل هو عمل باثيو داخل المبنى أو حوش فاصل عند الجار للتهوية...
2- شكل المبنى وشكل الفتحات:
الفتحات تكون عالية لإدخال كمية هواء اكثر
توجد فتحتين في المبنى متقابلتين مع بعض.. واحدة لدخول الهواء والأخرى لخروج الهواء.
فتحة دخول الهواء تكون صغيرة وفتحة خروج الهواء تكون كبيرة وذلك لعمل خلخلة الهواء واندفاع الهواء داخل الفراغ المعماري.
3- الملقف الهوائي:
وهي عبارة عن فتحة علوية راسية قائمة بالسقف توضع في اتجاه الريح والهواء لكي يدخل داخل الفراغ المعماري ويتم عمل شخشيخة أيضا لخروج الهواء من داخل فراغ المبنى.


4- استخدام عناصر تنسيق الموقع :
مثل الأشجار والشجيرات وبرك المياه وغيرها وتكون في اتجاه قدوم الرياح.
ه- جعل المباني حول أحواش:
ومنها الحوش شبه المغلق والمغلق الكامل. 


6- التهوية باستخدام الظلال :
وذلك عن طريق عمل كتل المباني متقاربة ومتفاوتة في الأحجام فترمي الكتلة الكبيرة بظلها على المبنى الصغير.

حركة الهواء على مستوى المنطقة السكنية :
• يتغير شكل حركة الهواء باختلاف : 
1. ارتفاع المبنى .
2. توزيع الفراغات بينها .

حركة الهواء على مستوى المبنى

حركة الهواء على مستوى الفراغ


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*البعد الانساني في العمارة*

ينبه جون راسكن على ضرورة رؤية العمارة بمنظور جدي. ويبرر موقفه هذا بإيمانه بأنه يمكن أن نعيش ‏بدون عمارة كما يمكن لنا أن نتعبد بدونها أيضا ولكن لا نستطيع أن نتذكر بدون عمارة. يتضمن رأي المنّظر هذا ‏أهمية البُعد التاريخي في العمل المعماري وهو يشير إلى حقيقتين. رؤية التاريخ من خلال العمارة والثانية أن ‏تحتوي المقترحات المعمارية من الخصائص ما يؤهلها لأن تكون خالدة (تاريخية). ‏
‏ في الحقيقة الأولى يمكن المجادلة بأن التاريخ بدون إنجازات معمارية هو تاريخ غير كامل ذلك لافتقاده ‏الجانب المادي المتمثل في الجانب العمراني . التاريخ المكتوب تاريخ جامد لا حركة فيه. تماما مثل الصورة ‏الناقصة التركيب. لا تكتمل إلا باكتمال مكوناتها. دراسة التاريخ تعتمد على الشواهد العينية، الشواهد المكتوبة ‏والشواهد الشفهية (الرواية الشفهية).‏
‏ الرواية الشفهية تعتمد على ما تختزنه الذاكرة من روايات. ربما النصيب الأكبر من تلك الرواية تشكل من ‏حذق راويها و قدرته على حبكة أحداثها. وهي تعتمد أيضا على النقل الشفهي من فرد إلى آخر. بينما الشواهد ‏المكتوبة تتكون من المادة المكتوبة أو المادة المرسومة (الكتب، الرسومات المسا قط الأفقية، الواجهات، ‏القطاعات وغيرها من التفاصيل). قد تتضمن الشواهد المكتوبة وثائق أخرى كالعقود، المواثيق والمستندات ‏المتعلقة بالمبنى. الشواهد المكتوبة يمكن اعتبارها أكثر منهجية لأنها في غالبية الأمر تستند على أسلوب تقصي ‏بحثي محدد.‏
‏ الشواهد العينية تتضمن ما تركه السلف من صروح عمرانية. ليس غريبا أن يكون هدف من سبقنا هو ترك أثر ‏خالد على هيئة آثار معمرة لازالت باقية معنا ليومنا هذا. بعكس العمارة المعاصرة التي غلب عليها صفة ‏الاستهلاك مثلها مثل أي منتوج آخر حديث. تُرى ماذا ستكون عليه حالة العمارة المعاصرة مستقبلاً إذا تم تخيلها ‏على هيئة أطلال أو آثار قديمة. هل سينبهر بها من يشاهدها مثل انبهارنا اليوم بعديد من الأمثلة التاريخية القديمة. ‏يقودنا هذا للحقيقة الثانية.‏
‏ يستوجب على المعماري ، حسب ما جاء في كتاب راسكن، أن يكون تصميمه خالداً و معمراً. وعلى المجتمع ‏أن يبني مبانيه بكل دقة و تأني واهتمام حتى تعمر لفترة طويلة وتكون بمثابة السجل المعماري الحي للأجيال ‏القادمة. ينعكس هذا الاهتمام في التحكم في النسب الجميلة، اختيار المواد المعمرة الإنشاء المتين، التفاصيل ‏الجيدة، والزخــرفة الملائمة المتمشية مع هوية البيئة الموجودة بها. بهذا تتحقق صفة التاريخية و يكون العمل ‏مساهمة في إثراء المخزون التاريخي.‏
‏ المباني القديمة جزء من التاريخ الذي يجب المحافظة عليه. تكون المحافظة عليه بصون خصائصه وليس ‏بترميمه. ففي الترميم قد يتم القضاء على عديد الملامح الأصلية للمبنى.الجانب التاريخي للعمل المعماري يتحقق ‏إذاً بالمحافظة على الموروث و العمل على إيجاد عمارة دائمة. ‏

التضحية في العمارة تعني عدم التشبث كثيرا بالمعايير الاقتصادية والوظيفية في حد ذاتها والاهتمام بمعايير ‏أخرى تضفي صفة التميز والإبداع على العمل المعماري. العمارة فن. يتعدى دور هذا الفن الوظيفة ليشمل توفير ‏المتعة، القوة، الصحة والراحة النفسية بعكس عملية البناء. نشاط البناء يتضمن وضع أجزاء المبنى المختلفة مع ‏بعضها البعض في صورة متزنة بحيث لا تحدث خللاً في التركيب الإنشائي. ما يميز العمارة هو جانبها الفني من ‏خلال مخاطبتها لحواس الإنسان المختلفة. كثيرون يعرفون التصميم المعماري عبر الإدراك الحسي لمكوناته( ‏Perception‏).‏
‏ تعتبر العمارة من أكثر الفنون عرضة على الآخرين. عكس الفنون الأخرى من الصعب حجب العمارة عن ‏المحيط. المصمم يهيم كثيراً بكيفية إطلالة مقترحه المعماري على المحيط. فنراه شغوف بالنسب، العلاقات ‏الهندسية، نوع المواد، الألوان المختلفة، الارتفاعات إلى غيرها من الأمور المؤثرة على تعبير المبنى. الارتفاع ‏في حد ذاته لا يكون عمارة ولكن طريقة وضع الحجارة في الواجهة، مكانها، الزخرفة الموجودة بها، زوايا ‏الرؤيا للمبنى هي التي تبرز قيم العمارة. العمارة تتعدى الاستعمال المباشر. حقيقة العمارة ليس في استعمالها ‏ولكن في تهيئتها الفرص المختلفة لاستخدامها وتأثير تلك الاستخدامات المختلفة على من يشاهدها أو يستعملها. ‏المعماري الفرنسي الشهير لوكوربوزييه يعرّف العمارة بمقدرة المصمم على الإثارة. في كتابه نحو عمارة جديدة ‏يؤكد لوكوربوزييه على أن استخدام الطوب والخرسانة في تشييد البيوت والقصور يعتبر مجرد نشاط بناء. بينما ‏العمارة تظهر متى استطاع المعماري إدخال السرور والبهجة على الناظر من خلال العلاقات الخاصة لمكونات ‏العمل المعماري المعروضة تحت ضوء الشمس.‏
‏ لذلك المصمم المتميز هو من لا يتقيد فقط بالبرنامج الوظيفي ولكن يهتم أيضاً بالتأثيرات المختلفة لمكونات ‏التصميم على الناظر والمستعمل. من مظاهر التصميم والعمارة استعمال المواد لغير غرض الاستخدام ولكن ‏لتأثيراتها المختلفة وأيضاً لمدى خلودها لأطول فترة زمنية ممكنة. لو اهتم القدماء ببناء عمارة للاستعمال لما بقي ‏لنا من موروثهم شيئاً، لكنهم فضلوا التضحية من أجل البقاء. لقد كلف بناء الأهرامات المصريون القدماء الكثير" ‏اجتماعيا، اقتصاديا وتقنيا" كل ذلك من أجل الخلود. عكس الاهتمام المعاصر بتحقيق أكبر قدر ممكن من التأثير ‏بأقل التكاليف مما يجعلها تفتقر لمبدأ التضحية وتؤكد مبدأ سرعة الإنجاز وقلة الإتقان. أدى هذا التوجه إلى عدم ‏صمود تلك النوعية من المباني الحديثة لفترات طويلة واحتياجها المستمر للصيانة.‏
دقة الحرفة" الصنعة" وجودتها- بغض النظر عن التكلفة- تساهم بدرجة كبيرة في إثراء العمل المعماري. هنا ‏ليس المقصود به المبنى في حد ذاته أو المادة نفسها ولكن الأداء الحرفي لمكونات المبنى وتفاصيله وأهميته في ‏إبراز التصميم وبقاء المبنى معمراً لفترة طويلة.‏
‏ التضحية في العمارة تكون- حسب ما ورد- مجسدة في تأثير العمل إيجابيا على حواس الإنسان وهذا متعلق ‏بثلاث أسس. أولاً اختيار المواد الجيدة المعمرة. ثانياً الاهتمام بالتفاصيل والتفاني في تصميمها وإنجازها. ثالثاً ‏إتقان العمل بالإفراط والزيادة في الوقت المخصص للعمل والتمهل في أداءه بدل التسرع في إنجازه. ‏
رغم أن العمارة فشلت في ترسيخ الأيدلوجيات التقليدية المختلفة غير أنها أثبتت أن من شروط نجاحها احترام ‏العرف والتقاليد السائدة للبيئة الموجود بها العمل المعماري. يشمل العرف والتقاليد-التي يشير إليها راسكن ‏بالطاعة- السياسة والتوجه الفكري للمجتمع، نظام المعيشة التاريخ والقيم الدينية والروحية.‏
المحاولات المتعددة للتنصل من القيم الثقافية للبيئة الموجود بها العمل المعماري بدعوى عدم صلاحيتها للحداثة- ‏كما اعتقد الكثيرون من رواد الفكر المعماري عند مطلع القرن العشرين- خلّف " طرازاً" أو نمطا معماريا غير ‏محدد الملامح أو مرتبط بمكان مما أنتج أعمال معمارية متشابهة في البلد الواحد بل على صعيد العـــــالم أجمع. ‏لأجل روح العصر الجديد ‏Lesprit Nouveauوبدعوى الحرية طغى الإنتاج الصناعي لمواد البناء مع ‏الاعتبارات الاقتصادية والقيم الوظيفية الضيقة على التنوع الحضاري لنتاج العمارة.‏
الحرية في التعبير المعماري صفة حسنة متى التزمت بمحددات البيئة المحيطة كما أن هذه المحددات لا يمكن ‏فهمها في نطاق ضيق وإلاّ أصبحت مجرد شيء إضافي عائق للإبداع المعماري. الكثير يؤمنون بأن عنصر ‏القوس رمزاً " مطلقاً" للمعمار الإسلامي المحلي، لهذا شاع استخدامه في الغلاف الخارجي حتى في المباني ‏متعددة الأدوار، لم ينحصر استخدام هذا العنصر في الأدوار الأرضية بل تكرر دون اعتبار لتأثيره على الناظر ‏وكأن المبنى الخالي من مثل هذا العنصر للواجهة غير إسلامي بينما المسقط الأفقي والمعالجات الأخرى تعكس ‏تأثيرات نمط معيشي غريب.‏
العمارة لا يمكن لها أن تكون أداة للمساهمة في صنع الحضارة إلاّ إذا روعي في نتاجها القوانين المختلفة السائدة ‏في المجتمع. العمارة ستكون معبرة متى أوجدت صلة وصل بين ما يتحقق من تقدم في المجالات المختلفة والقيم ‏الاجتماعية بحيث تصبح محددة المعالم ومقروءة الهوية حتى تكون المباني على اختلاف أنواعها تنتمي إلى ‏مدرسة معمارية معرّفة. هذه المدرسة لا تستند على الاختراع بل تعتمد على المخزون الحضاري للمجتمع، فهي ‏لا تسعى لإيجاد نمط معماري جديد بقدر ما يكون غرضها كامنا في تحقيق معالم معمارية ترسخ أصالة وثراء ‏المخزون الحضاري بأبعاده السياسية والثقافية والاقتصادية. هناك حاجة لتحديد منهاج هذه المدرسة لضمان عدم ‏فقدان ركن مهم من أركان الوجود الحضاري وعدم الوقوع في أزمة الاغترابAlienation‏ .‏
الأصالة والإبداع والتغيير لا يمكن اعتبارهم أهداف مطلقة في حد ذاتهم كما أنهم لا ينقضون العرف والتقاليد ‏السائدة ولا يعتمدون على الجديد بقدر انعكاسهم واستمراريتهم لما سبق. هذه الاستمرارية مختلفة عن الالتحاف ‏برداء الماضي أو التقوقع داخل قوالب مسبقة التجهيز. إنها الرؤية المميزة لغنى وتنوع نتاج العمارة بهدف إيجاد ‏عمارة مميزة ومنتمية للمكان، فهي الرؤية المدركة لاحتياجات الحاضر الغير غافلة للسوابق والمتطلعة لآفاق ‏أفضل للبيئة المعمارية. ‏


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*افكار فلسفية معمارية*

لوكوربوزيية : (رائد العمارة الوظيفية)
مبادئة الفلسفية:-

1-أسلوب التباين مع الطبيعة:
وذلك بإتجاهه إلى الأشكال الهندسية من صنع الإنسان، وإستخدام أسلوب التصاميم المعمارية التكعيبية لدرجة وقوفه ضد الإتجاه إلى الإهتمام بالطبيعة.
2-أسلوب المباني النفعية:
فلقد إستوحى فكرة أن البيت آلة للعيش فيها، وكان يقول أن الآلة تعتبر ناجحة إذا أدت وظيفتها بإتقان وكذلك فإن المبنى يعتبر ناجحا إذا أدى وظيفته بإتقان وعلى أكمل وجه.
3-أسلوب العمارة الإشتراكية:
وإعتناقه لفكرة الدوبلكس المستوحاة من العمارة الإسلامية في العصور الوسطى (على حد قول لوكوربوزييه).
أفكاره التطبيقية:-

1-الأعمدة الرافعة لمستوى البناء فوق مستوى الأرض:
وإستغلال المكان تحت المبنى (كحديقة، أو للفصل بين حركة السيارات والمشاة، أو كجراجات)، ونشأت لديه فكرة ثورية ألا وهي الإتجاه للمدن الرأسية بدلاً من المدن الأفقية، وإستخدام الأعمدة الرافعة للبناء في تصميم منازل الدومينو.
2-إستخدام الحدائق فوق أسطح المباني، (Roof Garden):
والتي بها إستردّ الفضاء المشغول بالمباني القائمة على الأرض من جديد في الأعلى، وتوفير الراحة للسكان، بالإضافة للخصوصية، وأنها العلاج الأمثل للخرسانة من التمدد والإنكماش.
3-إستعمال الشبابيك الأفقية الطويلة الممتدة من عمود لآخر:
وبالتالي دخول الضوء الكافي لجميع أجزاء المبنى.
4-التخطيط للمسقط الأفقي الحر المفتوح:
أي بعمل هيكل خرساني على أعمدة متباعدة تسمح بإنشاء قواطيع بدون تكرار المسقط نفسه.
5-الوجهة الحرة الطليقة:
وبالتالي تصميم الواجهات بحرية ودون التقيد بما ورائها.

أهم أعماله:-

1-تصميم منازل الدومينو: (عرض للتصميم الفتوح-البعد عن إستخدام الحوائط الحاملة).

2-مشروع بناء ستراون: (إيجاد عدة مستويات وإرتفاعات مشتركة مع بعضها في المساحة الداخلية للمسكن00 العمارة الإشتراكية00)وصمم بهذا البناء منزليي شتودجارت وويزنهوف.

3-فيلا سافوي في بواسي: تعتبر أحد النصب التاريخية الهامة في تاريخ العمارة الحديثة، (شكل هندسي منتظم-حديقة فوق السطح-أعمدة رافعة للمبنى-مسقط أفقي حر-سيطرة الألوان على المبنى من الداخل والخارج-الفصل بين المبنى والطبيعة).

4-مبنى عمارة مارسيليا: أهم أعماله الضامة لجميع آراءه وإتجاهاته للعمارة السكنية، (المدينة الرأسية-حدائق وميادين علوية- السيطرة اللونية-تعدد أنظمة الوحدات السكنية للمبنى-العمارة الإشتراكية).

5-كنيسة رونشان نوتردام في جبال الفوج: تعد قطعة نحتية يفخر بها أهل المنطقة، (تقع أعلى تل في المنطقة-شبابيكها الغير منتظمة تبعث ضوء خافت يثير الرهبة والجمال).














لودفيج ميس فان درروه: (رائد العمارة التشريحية-العمارة الموضوعية تتبع الإنشاء)
مبادءه الفلسفية:-
1-أسلوب بناء العظم والجلد: Skin and bone Construction 
وتمثيل الهيكل الإنشائي للبناء محاطا بغشاء زجاجي يكسوه ويقيه من الجو الخارجي.
2-أسلوب عولمة العمارة: فالمبنى الجيد يمكن أن يشيد في أي منطقة في العالم مؤديا لجميع وظائفه على الوجه الأكمل.
3-دقة وبراعة الخالق في التفاصيل: Less is more
فكان يهتم بدراسة التفاصيل البسيطة ويجعل منها أشياءاً هامة، وكان يقول أن المبنى الأكثر بساطة في مظهره يستلزم وقت أطول لدراسته.
4-نظرية الفراغ الواحد الكبير(الفراغ متعدد الأغراض): وأن تكون وظيفة المبنى قابلة للمرونة لإستخدامه طيلة مدة البناء، والقابل لتحويله لأي وظيفة من الوظائف.
5-المستوى الرأسي الواحد: ويعني بها الحوائط الغير منتهية بشكل زوايا في نهاية الجدار.
6-أسلوب الربط بين الفن والعمارة التجريدية: فلقد قام بتحويل إحدى اللوحات التجريدية إلى مبنى.
مبادءه التطبيقية وأهم أعماله:-
1-مبنى عمارة سيجرام بنيويورك:
ترك نصف الأرض كفراغ أمام المبنى لتأكيده وإظهاره، وبذلك خالف الإتجاه الأمريكي المعروف بإستغلال الأرض ولو كان على حساب صحة المنتفعين – شيد المبنى على أرضية جرانيتية محاطة بسياج من الرخام مع بركتين مسطتيلتين على جانبي الميدان الذي تركه أمام البناء.
2- معهد إلينوي للتكنولوجيا:
(الذي عين به مديرا لقسم العمارة) والذي إستخدم فيه الواجهات الزجاجية الدقيقة.

3-منزل توجندهات في تشيكوسلوفاكيا:
ركز فيه على عناصر التكوين الأساسية وأتقن دراسة كل عنصر منها دراسة كافية من جهة المواد وأشكالها وأحجامها وإتصالاتها ودقة اللحامات وتناسق المواد .
المنزل يعبر عن الإتجاه إلى فلسفة النقاء التي تقود إلى مستوى الكمال-صمم مدخله من الإتجاه الواقع فوق التل الشديد الإنحدار وقد عالجه على أسلوب لوكوربوزييه بالإضافة إلى معالجة جوانب المبنى مع نفس التل، فلقد إهتم بجميع التفاصيل الدقيقة للمبنى: 

السيطرة اللونية للمبنى فلقد وضع اللونين الأبيض والأسود فقط للمبنى بحيث تظهر الطبيعة الخلابة منعكسة في زجاج المبنى.

 فرانك لويد رايت: (رائد العمارة العضوية)
مبادءه الفلسفية:-
1-المبنى من الطبيعة واليها: أي أنه يتفق ومظهره الخارجي وتكوينه الداخلي مع صفته وطبيعته مع الغرض الذي أنشئ من أجله في زمان معين ومكان بالذات.
2-المرونة في التصميم: وقابلية المبنى للإمتداد المستقبلي والتغيير للوظيفة عند الرغبة.
3-يتم تصميم المبنى من الداخل إلى الخارج: وليس بالعكس.
4-إعجابه بالطبيعة وإستخدامه لموادها على طبيعتها: فمجال الطوب في كونه طوباً وجمال الخشب في كونه خشباً، (من الطبيعة وإليها).
5-تشكيله أبنية تناسب عصره: وتأكيده على أن الشكل يتبع الوظيفة.
6-إستخدام التدعيمات الخرسانية: فبدلاً من أن يقاوم البناء الزلازل يهتز معها، وإستعمال الخوازيق المخروطية وإستعمال البروزات.
7-التخطيط للمسقط الأفقي الحر (المفتوح).
مبادءه التطبيقية:-
1-الفراغ هو كل شئ وهو أساس التصميم.
2-إستخدام الشبكات التصميمية (المديول).
أهم أعمــــاله:-
1-منزل أدجار كوفمان المسمى بفيلا مساقط المياة في بيرون ببنسلفانياFalling water: إستخدم فيه التضاد في الملمس حيث أن جدرانه من حجر الكلس الغير مهذب وضعت بالتضاد مع كتل صقيلة من الإسمنت الأبيض و الحديد والزجاج اللامع.
أقيم المنزل وسط غابة أشجار عالية يخترقها جندول ماء شديد الإنحدار مكونا شلالاً وسط الصخور الضخمة وببناءه هذا ربط الخطوط الأفقية للخرسانة بالخطوط الرأسية للحوائط والفتحات الزجاجية وسيقان الأشجار في الغابة.
2-مبنى شركة جونسون للشمع 1936م: ويتضح في صالته الداخلية الأعمدة الرفيعة الرشيقة (التي تشبه فطر عيش الغراب) والتي أشبه ما تكون بالزهور البرية القائمة 


على أعوادها، أما برج المعامل لنفس الشركة فقد عبر عن الشجرة بساقها وأفرعها أو أوراقها فكانت زجاجاً.
3-منزل فريدريك روبي في شيكاغو: نفذ عما 1908-1909م: الذي يعد أجمل منازل البراري التي تعبر عن شخصية رايت.
4-متحف الجوجنهايم الحلزوني-نيويورك-صمم عام 1945ونفذ عام1959م: أتبع فيه الشكل يتبع الوظيفة وحاول فيه لفت نظر الزائر للمتحف إلى اللوحات الفنية والتحف 


المعروضة خلال طبقات المتحف المختلفة مع تسهيل الإنارة الطبيعة عن طريق القبة العلوية فوق المبنى.
5-مشروع كنيسة التوحيديين-WISCONSIN TOWN نفذ عام1887م: وهو أول أعمال رايت المنفردة منذ بدايته حيث إستخدم فيه أحجار الدبش الخشنه لتجسيد الرهبة والجمال المرغوبان.
6-فيلا موريس: الواقعة على قمة صخرية بإرتفاع شاهق وبأسلوب أنيق.
7-المتجر الزجاجي.
8-دار أوبرا شيكاغو.




...........................................



 وولتر جروبيوس: (رائد العمارة الحديثة)
مبادءه الفلسفية:-
1-الوظيفية في العمارة: من ناحيتين(1-الناحية المادية"فكر لوكوربوزييه"،2-الناحية الروحانية"فكر ميس فاندرروه").
2-الدمج بين الوظيفة والشكل والجمال.
3-مراعاة العنصر الإنساني في التصميم (فأغلب مبانيه متوسطة الإرتفاع).
4-إبتكاره لنظام العمل بروح الفريق TEAM WORK فهو نواة تأسيس مكتب H.O.K. .
5-الجمع بين فلسفة كوربو وميس.
مبادءه التطبيقية وأهم أعماله:-
1-مدرسة ومعهد البناء (الباو هاوس)-مدينة دساو عام 1928م


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الراتيستيزيا - البيوجيومتري*

علم الراديستيزيا 
الراديستيزيا Radiesthesia كلمة من أصل لاتيني تعني القابلية للاحساس بالاشعاع. هذا العلم يعمل على الاستفادة من قابلية الانسان للاحساس بالذبذبات بغرض الحصول على معلومات من مستويات الطاقة التي لا يمكن ادراكها بحواسنا الخمس. اذن هو علم تبادل المعلومات من خلال العلاقة بين مجال طاقة الانسان و مجالات طاقة الموجات حولنا. و تستعمل بعض الوسائل البسيطة كمؤشرات لقياس التفاعلات الذبذبية الدقيقة بين مستويات الطاقة المختلفة. و للراديستيزيا جذورها في مصر القديمة حيث كانت تمارس كعلم دقيق. و قد تميزت المجالات التطبيقية لهذا العلم بأنها كانت غير محدودة ولانهائية لأن هذا العلم يبحث في علاقة الانسان بكل ما حوله من مجالات القوى و الطاقة في الكون. 
على سبيل المثال، نجد أنه بالنسبة للطب كانت الراديستيزيا هى اسلوب كشف مبدئى للجراحين الفراعنة لأداء جراحات معقدة في المخ تحتاج اليوم الى تكنولوجيا عالية التكاليف. أما في مجال الجيولوجيا فقد اتضح أن كل مناجم الذهب التي تم العثور عليها في شبه جزيرة سيناء و لم تكن موجودة على الخرائط و تم اكتشافها عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية فقط كان قد سبق أن اكتشفها و استعملها علماء الجيولوجيا الفراعنة منذ زمن بعيد. أما الأكثر غرابة من ذلك فهو اكتشافنا أنهم كانوا يستعملون الأشكال الهندسية كوسيلة يدوية بارعة للتعامل مع الطاقة بغرض الحصول على أهداف وظيفية. ان هرم خوفو الأكبر بالجيزة يعتبر نموذج لأجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية و بثها، تلك الأجهزة التي ابتكرها المصريون القدماء. و غني عن الذكر أن لهذا الهرم خصائص عجيبة تكلمت عنها مئات الكتب التي تصدر باستمرار و تتسبب في مزيد من الحيرة للباحثين. و توجد بعض النقوشات الفرعونية تصور مجموعة من الاشخاص يستعملون البندول بينما توجد نقوشات أخرى نجد فيها آلهة الفراعنة يحملون أجهزة بث طاقة و هذه الأجهزة على هيئة صولجانات. و محاولة الحصول على فهم أعمق لعلم الفيزياء من خلال علم الراديستيزيا الفيزيائي يعتبر شرط أساسي لتطور أجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية لذلك يجب أن ندرك أن معرفة المصريين القدماء كانت مبنية على أسس علمية دقيقة. و هذه النظريات التي تطورت على يد الفلاسفة الاغريق كفيثاغورس و أفلاطون و آخرين في مجال علم الأرقام و الهندسة المقدسة Sacred Geometry كانت في الأصل مجرد أجزاء من العلوم السرية التي استناروا بها في مصر و لكن لسوء الحظ فان هذه العلوم قد فقدت و لم يبقى منها الا أجزاء مختصرة أسئ فهمها، بقت كفلكلور شعبي قديم و طقوس سحرية .



انتقل علم الراديستيزيا الى أوروبا عن طريق العرب ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية و الحروب الصليبية 

القديس لودجير يحمل العصا التي يستعملها في الراديستيزيا و نموذج الكنيسة للتدليل على أهمية استعمال هذا العلم في بناء دور العبادة القديمة 

و لكن هناك فرع واحد من فروع الراديستيزيا استمر متواجدا عبر العصور كأحد العلوم السرية لطائفة الرهبان الجزويت و قد عرفوه عن طريق العرب اللذين برعوا فيه و نقل الى أوروبا أيام الحروب الصليبية و ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية في أوروبا . و كان هذا الفرع الأداة الأساسية التي استعملها المبشرون الجزويت للبحث عن الأعشاب الطبية في مختلف مناطق الأرض. و قد استعملوا أيضا الراديستيزيا كوسيلة هامة لاكتشاف مصادر المياه الجوفية . و قد اشتهر القسيس الجزويتي الأب " مرميه " الفرنسي بقيامه بذلك في فرنسا و سويسرا. و قد طبع كتابه الهام " كيف أعمل Comment j'opere " في حوالي سنة 1830 و شرح في هذا الكتاب كيفية استعمال الراديستيزيا للكشف عن المياه و المعادن (Dowsing) سواء كان ذلك في مواقعها أو عن بعد فيما يسمى بالتيليراديستيزيا. و على سبيل المثال فاننا نجد أن معظم مصادر المياه في باريس و فيينا كان قد تم اكتشافها في القرن الثامن عشر على يد ممارسين مشهورين للراديستيزيا. و كان يستعمل هذه النوعية من التطبيقات جزء من أحد أنظمة علم الراديستيزيا يطلق عليه الاسلوب العقلي Mental Radiesthesia قبل أن يتم وضع الأسس لعلم فيزياء الراديستيزيا الحديثة.
و على أية حال فان الراديستيزيا هي علم دقيق يتعامل مع العلاقات الذبذبية على نطاق واسع و هو يعتبر في واقع الأمر امتداد للفيزياء التقليدية و الدخول بها الى مجالات جديدة تشمل القياسات النوعية بالاضافة الى القياسات الكمية المعتادة. و قد أطلق الرواد الأوائل أسماء مختلفة على هذا الفرع من فروع الراديستيزيا. و أطلق عالما الفيزياء الفرنسيان " شوميري " و " بيليزال " عليه اسم الفيزياء الميكروذبذبية و ذلك في كتابهما المطبوع حوالي سنة 1940 و الذي مازال يعتبر أهم مرجع في هذا العلم. 

و بشكل عام تعتبر الراديستيزيا المبنية على هذا النوع الجديد من الفيزياء هي علم " طاقة الشكل " و تعرف أيضا بالراديستيزيا الفيزيقية. و بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد اكتشف شوميري و بيليزال أن الشكل الفرعوني، الوادج Wadj ، أو ما أطلقوا عليه في أوروبا اسم البندول المصري يشع نوع من الطاقة التي بها خصائص الموجات الحاملة مما يجعلها مناسبة للاتصالات بنفس القدر الذي تستعمل به موجات هرتز لحمل الصوت لمسافات بعيدة و يعتبر البندول المصري أحد أكثر البندولات شعبية في أوروبا كما قد تم ذكره في كتب عديدة عن الراديستيزيا. 
الوادج، من أشهر الأجهزة البندولية الفرعونية و أكثرهم شعبية و استعمالا في أوروبا 
و تنتشر في معظم أنحاء العالم الآن معاهد علمية لجميع فروع علم الراديستيزيا و ان اختلفت تطبيقاته من جهة لأخرى. ويعتبر هذا العلم قارب للتجديف و الابحار فيما وراء الطبيعة و الحواس. و استعمله الجيش الألماني للكشف عن المتفجرات خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى و الثانية. و فعل الجيش الأمريكي نفس الشئ في فييتنام. و كانت الراديستيزيا هي العلم الذي قاد " ولهلم رايتش " في اكتشاف الطاقة الارجوانية Orgone التي برغم حدوث جدل كبير حولها في حياته أصبحت مؤخرا مادة خاضعة للبحث العلمي الجاد. و نستطيع أن نقول أن هذا العلم أيضا كان شعلة الانطلاق بالنسبة لعلم السايكوترونيكس Psychotronics الذي كان " دربال " و علماء آخرون في الكتلة الشرقية رواد فيه. كذلك في الغرب يعتبر علم الراديونيكس Radionicsفرع آخر من فروع علم الراديستيزيا يعمل من خلال أجهزة كهربائية.


أما في مصر فهندسة التشكيل الحيوي Biogeometry يستخدم علم الراديستيزيا كوسيلة دقيقة للقياس و البحث بعد القيام بتطويره واكتشاف أسسه العلمية التي غابت عن العالم لفترة طويلة، و أطلق عليه "علم الرنين التوافقي النوعي"ليميزه عن باقي أنواع الراديستيزيا التي تفتقر إلى الناحية العلمية الموضوعية. و بذلك يعود العلم الى مهده لينطلق بقوة و على أساس علمي من جديد. صممت أجهزة قياسية بالغة الدقة تتيح لنا الآن تحويل قياسات النسب الكمية الى نوعية ( أي قياس نوعية التأثير الذي يحدثه الشئ، كالكهرباء مثلا، على طاقة الانسان باعتبار أن الانسان هو العامل الأهم في أي حضارة. فالحضارة توجد فقط لخير الانسان و صالحه و الا فلا تسمى حضارة ) و العكس أيضا، مما ساهم في ايجاد الحلول لأخطار عصر المعلومات التي تهدد الحياة على كوكب الأرض و في ادخال العنصر الانساني على الحضارة الحديثة و بالتالي تحويلها من حضارة على حساب الانسان الى حضارة لحسابه و حساب رقيه على جميع المستويات من المادية الى الروحية.
معلومات عن الراديستيزيا 
________________________________________
الراديستيزيا Radiesthesia كلمة من أصل لاتيني تعني القابلية للاحساس بالاشعاع. هذا العلم يعمل على الاستفادة من قابلية الانسان للاحساس بالذبذبات بغرض الحصول على معلومات من مستويات الطاقة التي لا يمكن ادراكها بحواسنا الخمس. اذن هو علم تبادل المعلومات من خلال العلاقة بين مجال طاقة الانسان و مجالات طاقة الموجات حولنا. و تستعمل بعض الوسائل البسيطة كمؤشرات لقياس التفاعلات الذبذبية الدقيقة بين مستويات الطاقة المختلفة. و للراديستيزيا جذورها في مصر القديمة حيث كانت تمارس كعلم دقيق. و قد تميزت المجالات التطبيقية لهذا العلم بأنها كانت غير محدودة ولانهائية لأن هذا العلم يبحث في علاقة الانسان بكل ما حوله من مجالات القوى و الطاقة في الكون. 
على سبيل المثال، نجد أنه بالنسبة للطب كانت الراديستيزيا هى اسلوب كشف مبدئى للجراحين الفراعنة لأداء جراحات معقدة في المخ تحتاج اليوم الى تكنولوجيا عالية التكاليف. أما في مجال الجيولوجيا فقد اتضح أن كل مناجم الذهب التي تم العثور عليها في شبه جزيرة سيناء و لم تكن موجودة على الخرائط و تم اكتشافها عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية فقط كان قد سبق أن اكتشفها و استعملها علماء الجيولوجيا الفراعنة منذ زمن بعيد. أما الأكثر غرابة من ذلك فهو اكتشافنا أنهم كانوا يستعملون الأشكال الهندسية كوسيلة يدوية بارعة للتعامل مع الطاقة بغرض الحصول على أهداف وظيفية. ان هرم خوفو الأكبر بالجيزة يعتبر نموذج لأجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية و بثها، تلك الأجهزة التي ابتكرها المصريون القدماء. و غني عن الذكر أن لهذا الهرم خصائص عجيبة تكلمت عنها مئات الكتب التي تصدر باستمرار و تتسبب في مزيد من الحيرة للباحثين. و توجد بعض النقوشات الفرعونية تصور مجموعة من الاشخاص يستعملون البندول بينما توجد نقوشات أخرى نجد فيها آلهة الفراعنة يحملون أجهزة بث طاقة و هذه الأجهزة على هيئة صولجانات. و محاولة الحصول على فهم أعمق لعلم الفيزياء من خلال علم الراديستيزيا الفيزيائي يعتبر شرط أساسي لتطور أجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية لذلك يجب أن ندرك أن معرفة المصريين القدماء كانت مبنية على أسس علمية دقيقة. و هذه النظريات التي تطورت على يد الفلاسفة الاغريق كفيثاغورس و أفلاطون و آخرين في مجال علم الأرقام و الهندسة المقدسة Sacred Geometry كانت في الأصل مجرد أجزاء من العلوم السرية التي استناروا بها في مصر و لكن لسوء الحظ فان هذه العلوم قد فقدت و لم يبقى منها الا أجزاء مختصرة أسئ فهمها، بقت كفلكلور شعبي قديم و طقوس سحرية . 

انتقل علم الراديستيزيا الى أوروبا عن طريق العرب ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية و الحروب الصليبية 

[/img]http://www.biogeometry.info/images/arabi2.gif 
القديس لودجير يحمل العصا التي يستعملها في الراديستيزيا و نموذج الكنيسة للتدليل على أهمية استعمال هذا العلم في بناء دور العبادة القديمة 

و لكن هناك فرع واحد من فروع الراديستيزيا استمر متواجدا عبر العصور كأحد العلوم السرية لطائفة الرهبان الجزويت و قد عرفوه عن طريق العرب اللذين برعوا فيه و نقل الى أوروبا أيام الحروب الصليبية و ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية في أوروبا . و كان هذا الفرع الأداة الأساسية التي استعملها المبشرون الجزويت للبحث عن الأعشاب الطبية في مختلف مناطق الأرض. و قد استعملوا أيضا الراديستيزيا كوسيلة هامة لاكتشاف مصادر المياه الجوفية . و قد اشتهر القسيس الجزويتي الأب " مرميه " الفرنسي بقيامه بذلك في فرنسا و سويسرا. و قد طبع كتابه الهام " كيف أعمل Comment j'opere " في حوالي سنة 1830 و شرح في هذا الكتاب كيفية استعمال الراديستيزيا للكشف عن المياه و المعادن (Dowsing) سواء كان ذلك في مواقعها أو عن بعد فيما يسمى بالتيليراديستيزيا. و على سبيل المثال فاننا نجد أن معظم مصادر المياه في باريس و فيينا كان قد تم اكتشافها في القرن الثامن عشر على يد ممارسين مشهورين للراديستيزيا. و كان يستعمل هذه النوعية من التطبيقات جزء من أحد أنظمة علم الراديستيزيا يطلق عليه الاسلوب العقلي Mental Radiesthesia قبل أن يتم وضع الأسس لعلم فيزياء الراديستيزيا الحديثة. 
و على أية حال فان الراديستيزيا هي علم دقيق يتعامل مع العلاقات الذبذبية على نطاق واسع و هو يعتبر في واقع الأمر امتداد للفيزياء التقليدية و الدخول بها الى مجالات جديدة تشمل القياسات النوعية بالاضافة الى القياسات الكمية المعتادة. و قد أطلق الرواد الأوائل أسماء مختلفة على هذا الفرع من فروع الراديستيزيا. و أطلق عالما الفيزياء الفرنسيان " شوميري " و " بيليزال " عليه اسم الفيزياء الميكروذبذبية و ذلك في كتابهما المطبوع حوالي سنة 1940 و الذي مازال يعتبر أهم مرجع في هذا العلم. 
و بشكل عام تعتبر الراديستيزيا المبنية على هذا النوع الجديد من الفيزياء هي علم " طاقة الشكل " و تعرف أيضا بالراديستيزيا الفيزيقية. و بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد اكتشف شوميري و بيليزال أن الشكل الفرعوني، الوادج Wadj ، أو ما أطلقوا عليه في أوروبا اسم البندول المصري يشع نوع من الطاقة التي بها خصائص الموجات الحاملة مما يجعلها مناسبة للاتصالات بنفس القدر الذي تستعمل به موجات هرتز لحمل الصوت لمسافات بعيدة و يعتبر البندول المصري أحد أكثر البندولات شعبية في أوروبا كما قد تم ذكره في كتب عديدة عن الراديستيزيا. 
http://www.biogeometry.info/images/wad.gif 
الوادج، من أشهر الأجهزة البندولية الفرعونية و أكثرهم شعبية و استعمالا في أوروبا 
و تنتشر في معظم أنحاء العالم الآن معاهد علمية لجميع فروع علم الراديستيزيا و ان اختلفت تطبيقاته من جهة لأخرى. ويعتبر هذا العلم قارب للتجديف و الابحار فيما وراء الطبيعة و الحواس. و استعمله الجيش الألماني للكشف عن المتفجرات خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى و الثانية. و فعل الجيش الأمريكي نفس الشئ في فييتنام. و كانت الراديستيزيا هي العلم الذي قاد " ولهلم رايتش " في اكتشاف الطاقة الارجوانية Orgone التي برغم حدوث جدل كبير حولها في حياته أصبحت مؤخرا مادة خاضعة للبحث العلمي الجاد. و نستطيع أن نقول أن هذا العلم أيضا كان شعلة الانطلاق بالنسبة لعلم السايكوترونيكس Psychotronics الذي كان " دربال " و علماء آخرون في الكتلة الشرقية رواد فيه. كذلك في الغرب يعتبر علم الراديونيكس Radionicsفرع آخر من فروع علم الراديستيزيا يعمل من خلال أجهزة كهربائية 
أما في مصر فعلم الهندسة الحيوية Biogeometry يستخدم علم الراديستيزيا كوسيلة دقيقة للقياس و البحث بعد القيام بتطويره واكتشاف أسسه العلمية التي غابت عن العالم لفترة طويلة. و بذلك يعود العلم الى مهده لينطلق بقوة و على أساس علمي من جديد. صممت أجهزة قياسية بالغة الدقة تتيح لنا الآن تحويل قياسات النسب الكمية الى نوعية ( أي قياس نوعية التأثير الذي يحدثه الشئ، كالكهرباء مثلا، على طاقة الانسان باعتبار أن الانسان هو العامل الأهم في أي حضارة. فالحضارة توجد فقط لخير الانسان و صالحه و الا فلا تسمى حضارة ) و العكس أيضا، مما ساهم في ايجاد الحلول لأخطار عصر المعلومات التي تهدد الحياة على كوكب الأرض و في ادخال العنصر الانساني على الحضارة الحديثة و بالتالي تحويلها من حضارة على حساب الانسان الى حضارة لحسابه و حساب رقيه على جميع المستويات من المادية الى الروحية.
فوائد الراديستيزيا 
________________________________________
في محاولة لدراسة الحركات الروحية للعبادات.. قام الدكتور مهندس إبراهيم كريم -خبير أنظمة الطاقة الحيوية بالقاهرة- بقياس الطاقة الروحية والذبذبية الزائدة عند الذكر بأسماء الله الحسنى، والوضوء، والصلاة، وقراءة القرآن، وأداء الآذان، وتوصل إلى حقائق وأسرار مهمة؛ إذ إن كل اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى له طاقة روحية محددة.. واستمرار الذكر بأعداد معينة يعطي طاقة روحية معينة.. ليس هذا فقط، بل حاول أن يوجد المزيد من الأسرار عن طريق قياس ذبذبة الجسم بأعضائه المختلفة، كل واحد منها على حدة، حيث تم قياس ذبذبة الجسم أثناء الذكر، مقارنة بمختلف أجزاء الجسم خلال الذكر بأسماء الله الحسنى المختلفة، وتوصل إلى أثر كل اسم على عضو أو أعضاء معينة. 
كما قدّم الدكتور إبراهيم كريم نظرية جديدة عن فوائد علم الراديستيزيا Radiesthesia (وهو علم الإحساس بالطاقة أو علم الموجة الذاتية) في فهم بعض أسرار الوضوء والصلاة، حيث يقول: إن الطاقة الذبذبية تتجمع وتختزن في مناطق دهون الإنسان؛ لأن الدهون عازلة تعزل ما في داخل جسم الإنسان من رنين، وتتجمع فوقها أيضا الطاقة الذبذبية التي علقت بجسم الإنسان خلال الحياة اليومية. وعند غسل مناطق الوضوء وهي تلك الأجزاء الظاهرة من جسم الإنسان التي تتعرض للطاقة الذبذبية الصادرة عن الآخرين والأشياء، فإن هذه الذبذبة تسقط مع ماء الوضوء، وهذا هو أحد أسرار الوضوء في تأهيل الإنسان للتركيز في الصلاة. 
كما استحدث الدكتور إبراهيم كريم أسلوبًا جديدًا لتمارين روحية، معتمدا في ذلك على علم بيو-جيومتري أو علم الهندسة الحيوية، وهو علم جديد تمتد تطبيقاته إلى الزراعة والصناعة والطب. 
وفي هذا الصدد يقول: "نحن كمسلمين نؤدي العبادات مرتبطة بحركات مثل حركات الصلاة أو الدعاء.. في البداية بدأت أدرس حركات الصلاة مثل رفع الإصبع في التشهد- وقمت بقياس تركيبة الطاقة الخاصة بها.. وأجريت تجارب متعددة .. منها تجارب على نموذج خشبي؛ ضمانًا لعدم وصول الإيحاء إلى الإنسان.. ومن خلال التجارب وجدت أن الطاقة الروحية الموجودة عند رفع الإصبع في اليد اليمنى هي فقط التي تعطي الطاقة الروحية.. وأن رفع الإصبع في اليد اليسرى لا يعطي طاقة روحية مطلقا. ودرست تفصيلاً حركات اليدين خلال رفعهما عند الدعاء، وسجلت كل الحركات التي تصنع طاقة روحية حول الإنسان، وتوصلت في النهاية إلى ما يسمى بمنهج تمارين، أقدّمها في الخارج الآن على أنها تمارين روحية مصرية أو تمارين يوجا مصرية (مستمدة في الأصل من العبادة الإسلامية )، وتلقى ترحيبًا شديدًا، وبطبيعة الحال يمكن للإنسان المسلم إضافة تلاوة الأدعية أو القرآن معها لتزيد من الطاقة الروحية". 
أيضا استطاع الدكتور إبراهيم كريم –معتمدا على علم الصوتيات- إثبات أن إخراج وترين صوتيين مختلفين من النغمات يحدث تأثيرًا ذبذبيًّا وطاقة روحية يمكن قياسها. وتمت تجربة قياس صوت أو نغمة تخرج من منطقة الحنجرة ويكمله رنين آخر ينضبط معه يأتي من الحلق من خلف الأنف.. وكانت النتيجة خروج طاقة روحية من الجسم. 
يقول الدكتور إبراهيم: "إنه من خلال دراستي أدركت أن سر التجويد في قراءة القرآن هو إدخال الطاقة الروحية في الصوت الخارج من الفم.. مثلا.. إن صوت المؤذن عند أداء الأذان ليس مجرد دعوة للناس للصلاة، ولكنه عبارة عن تهيئة الناس لأداء الصلاة، وشحنهم بطاقة روحية.. ولذلك فهو جزء من العبادة والإعداد للصلاة.. ولذلك أيضا يجب ألا يصلي المسلم خلال وقت رفع الأذان؛ لأن له كيانًا روحيًّا متكاملا.. والاستماع إليه يعد الإنسان للصلاة، ويكسبه طاقة روحية إضافية". 
ويشير الدكتور إبراهيم كريم إلى أن الحركات الروحية موجودة منذ فجر التاريخ وفي كل بقاع الأرض؛ فكل الديانات ذات الأصل السماوي نصت على الصلاة والصوم وحركات الدعاء والتبتل؛ وهذا يعني أن لها أصلاً ومنهجًا علميًّا سليمًا حتى تؤديه، وتنص علية كل الأديان السماوية. 
ويضيف الدكتور إبراهيم قائلاً: "إنني الآن وبعد إدراكي للطاقة الروحية الهائلة الموجودة في الدين أقف أمامه وأنا أشعر بضآلتي الشديدة.. فالدين علم هائل له حجم بالغ الضخامة لا يستطيع أحد مهما كان أن يدرك أبعاده الحقيقية" l


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تابع*

البايوجيومتري علم
هو العلم الذي يدخل العامل الانساني في التكنولوجيا الحديثة و التي تسببت في بناء حضارة لم يسبق لها مثيل من ناحية توفير أساليب الراحة للانسان و لكن على حساب صحة الانسان سواء على المستوى المادي أو النفسي أو الفكري أو الروحي. فبواسطة علم البايوجيومتري نتغلب على الآثار الضارة لتكنولوجية عصر المعلومات مع الابقاء على هذه العلوم التكنولوجية بل و تطويرها، و نبدّل هذه الحضارة بحضارة لحساب الانسان و رقيه أيضا على جميع المستويات من المادي الى الروحي.
يبحث علم البايوجيومتري في كيفية ادخال الطاقة المنظمة في المجالات المختلفة لطاقة الكائنات الحية لتوفير الإنسجام التام فى الكون بين جميع مجالات الطاقة المختلفة لتوفير الحماية ضد كافة الإضرار بإعتبارها ترجمة للغة التى يتعامل بها الكون مع بعض طبقا لقوانين الطبيعة التى تحكم هذه العلاقات . وهو علم يدرس العلاقة بين عناصر ثلاثة: 
•	الشكل – الطاقة – الوظيفة
و يتخصص علم البايوجيومتري في ادخال التوازن التام بين هذه العناصر.فمن خلال الشكل يمكن التأثير على الطاقة و من ثم الوظيفة. من خلال الشكل يمكن ادخال الطاقة المنظمة في جميع أنواع الطاقات و من ثم اعادة الاتزان للوظيفة. و يستخدم كل من قانون الرنين و الموجات الذبذبية الحاملة للقيام بهذه المهمة. 
لأداء وظائف مختلفة تتخذ الطاقة أشكال مختلفة

• مثل توضيحي مبسط:
لأداء وظيفة الطبخ نستخدم شكل الاناء لتشكيل الطاقة بما يتناسب مع الوظيفة التي نطلبها منها. فلكي نجعل الطاقة الحرارية تؤدي وظيفة الشي مثلا يكون الاناء على شكل مسطح لتوزيع الطاقة فلا يحترق الطعام. أما السلق فيحتاج الى تركيز الطاقة في مكان معين بشكل معين و بالتالي يستخدم اناء عميق...و هكذا.
اذن من خلال الشكل يمكن تغيير الوظيفة. و هذه هي لغة الطبيعة من حولنا فكل شئ مخلوق له شكل معين لأداء وظيفة معينة و أية خلل في الشكل ينتج عنه بالتأكيد خلل في أداء الوظيفة.
علم البايوجيومتري يبحث ليتوصل للأشكال المثالية لمسارات مختلف الطاقات الموجودة في الكون و بالتالي لامكانية اعادة مسارات الطاقات المختلة ( التي تظهر في شكل أمراض و خلافه من مظاهر الإختلال في الطبيعة ) الى المسارات المثالية و بالتالى إعادة التوازن فى الوظيفة . 
ان علم البايوجيومتري له جذوره في علم الفيزياء النوعية وليس الكمية التى تقوم على العلاقة بين توازن الطاقة والإنسان كما جاءت في علم الراديستيزيا و الهارمونيكس و الجيوبايولوجي، وبالطبع في الهندسة المعمارية التى تشكل العامل الرئيسى فى إتزان البيئة من عدمه. و لكن باعتباره علم شمولي فهو يدخل في كل مجالات الحياة. يمكن تشبيهه بالحجر الذي به يتم استكمال البناء الهرمي لعلوم العصر، و ما كان يمكن التوصل الى هذا العلم بدون علوم العصر التي أسهمت في التوصل اليه و ظهوره..فالعلم لا ينبت من فراغ. و من العلوم الحديثة التي كان لها أثر كبير في ظهور البايوجيومتري، علم الجيوبايولوجي، و علم الباوبايولوجي وهو علم يهتم بمسارات الطاقة فى الأرض التى من شأنها التأثير المباشر على الإنسان والسبب الرئيسى فى مشاكله الصحية بالإضافة إلى التلوث الكهربائى . 
يستخدم علم البايوجيومتري أدوات كثيرة لتحقيق هدفه ( و هو ادخال التوازن في مجالات الطاقة الحيوية ذات الترددات الصغرى و المرتبطة وظيفيا بالجسم المادي ) الذي يتيح لجهاز المناعة أو للطبيب الالهي داخل الجسم الفرصة ليعمل بأكثر كفاءة و يوفر الحماية ضد الأثار الضارة للتلوث البيئي سواء المرئي أو الغير مرئي كالمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية و الاشعاعات الأرضية السرطانية. فبالاضافة الى الأشكال الهندسية يستخدم طاقة اللون و الصوت و الحركة و العلاقات الذبذبية المختلفة بينها و التي تترجم أيضا الى زوايا و نسب و علاقات هندسية.

ما هي الطاقة 
تأثير البيئة على تكامل الصحة
بما أن الانسان لا يمكن أن يعيش بمعزل عن البيئة المحيطة به، فمن الضروري أن ندرس تأثير هذه البيئة على الصحة، سواء البيئة الطبيعية أو التي هي من صنع الانسان نفسه. كذلك علاقاتنا الانسانية معا سواء في محيط العائلة أو الأصدقاء أو زملاء العمل أو المحيط الاجتماعي عامة تلعب دور كبير في تكامل صحتنا. المشاكل الاقتصادية للفرد و للمجتمع عامة أيضا لها تأثير بالغ الأهمية. الأجهزة التكنولوجية المختلفة الحديثة التي نمتلكها أيضا لها تأثير سلبي على صحة الكائن الحي. للتعامل مع كل هذه الأوجه و التي في الحقيقة تدخل بنا في كل مجالات الحياة يجب أن نجد عامل مشترك بينها نتخذه نقطة بداية لفهم العناصر المختلفة المكونة لنظرية الصحة المتكاملة.
كل شئ هو طاقة
العامل المشترك الذي نبحث عنه هو الطاقة. يؤكد لنا علم الفيزياء أن كل شئ في الكون هو طاقة حتى ما نعتقد نحن أنه مادة صلبة هو في الحقيقة حالة معينة للطاقة . ترتكز كل الوظائف الحيوية على تعاملات على المستويات المختلفة للطاقة. فالعلاقات التي تحدث على مستويات الطاقة هي في الحقيقة البعد الخفي وراء كل الوظائف الفسيولوجية التي ندركها. في كل العناصر الحيوية، الصحة هي نتيجة ادخال التوازن على مستوى الطاقة و أية خلل في هذا التوازن ينتج عنه اما زيادة أو نقص في النشاط الذي يتجسد بالتالي مع الوقت في شكل مشكلة صحية.
هل هناك من يعلم في الحقيقة ما هي الطاقة ؟
أولا، دعونا نحاول أن نفهم ما هي الطاقة ؟ الفيزيائي الأمريكي المعروف ريتشارد فينمان قال عنها في محاضراته الشهيرة في الستينات " في علم الفيزياء اليوم لا علم لنا في الحقيقة عن ماهية الطاقة ".
نحن نعرف الطاقة من خلال ظهورها في أشكال مختلفة: الحرارة، المغناطيسية، الكهرباء …الخ. و توصلنا الى نسب ومعادلات معينة لتركيز و استعمال الأشكال المختلفة من الطاقات مما فتح لنا باب التكنولوجيا الحديثة. و لكننا ما زلنا لا دراية لنا بحقيقة ماهية الطاقة التي تتخذ هذه الأشكال المختلفة.
التعريف العام العلمي من الموسوعة " بريتانيكا " يقول أن: " الطاقة هي القدرة على احداث فعل أو تأثير ". و هذا التعريف أيضا لا يعرّف ماهية الطاقة على الاطلاق بل يقر صفة أو مظهر من مظاهرها و هو القدرة على التأثير. و بجانب أشكال ظهور الطاقة المعروفة المختلفة كالحرارة و الحركة….الخ ، هناك " تأثيرات " مختلفة يمكن أيضا أن تعرف كمظاهر أشكال للطاقة. أليست الاحساسات قادرة على احداث تأثير مثلا؟ فأنا حينما أغضب ألا تتولد طاقة حرارية في جسدي كله؟ و يتولد عن هذا الغضب ارتفاع في ضغط الدم و نسبة السكر؟ و اذا فرحت برؤية انسان أحبه، ألم يقر الطب التقليدي نفسه بعد اجراء التجارب و القياسات بأن هذا يتسبب في تغيرات تطرأ على وظائف أعضاء جسدي المختلفة ؟ و كذلك الأفكار سواء سلبية كانت أم ايجابية، أليست لها القدرة على احداث تغيرات فسيولوجية؟ الصلاة و مختلف الطقوس الدينية، أليست قادرة على تحويل الطاقات الفكرية السلبية الى أخرى ايجابية؟ أليست قادرة على الشفاء؟ ألا تبدل الحرارة المتولدة عن الأفكار و الاحساسات السلبية بطاقة باردة لها تأثير مهدئ للجهاز العصبي؟. يجب أن تتسع كلمة طاقة لتشمل الطاقة الحيوية، الحسية، الفكرية، والروحية.
هكذا تظهر لنا صورة جديدة بحاجة الى فيزياء أيضا جديدة للتعامل معها.
الطاقة كانت موجودة من قبل الانفجار الأول
يقول لنا بعض علماء الفيزياء أن خلق هذا الكون بدأ بانفجار أولي كبير أسموه " البيج بانج "، نوع من الانفجار نتج من حالة عدم هادئة تسبقه. الانفجار أطلق و تولدت عنه طاقة، لم يخلقها هو لأننا نعلم في الفيزياء أن الطاقة لا تخلق من عدم و لا يمكن اعادتها الى حالة عدم. اذن فالطاقة كانت صفة أو قدرة موجودة كامنة فيما نطلق عليه كلمة العدم. عندما تتحرك يصبح لديها القدرة على التأثير . 
الطاقة تنتج عنها الحركة الأولية
عندما تتحرك الطاقة يبدأ معها الثنائية بمعنى الشىء وضده فى الطبيعة تكون الحركة بين الثنائيات حكيمة ومتوازنة وهو ما نطلق عليه هندسة فتصبح هذه العلاقة متكاملة مع بعض وينتج عنها تكوين جديد فى الزمان والمكان ولا يمكن إدراج أحدى هذه المكونات دون الآخر فمثلا لا يمكن معرفة النور بدون الظلام و لكننا في النهاية سنظل دائما مع هذا السؤال الذي لا جواب له: ما هو جوهر الطاقة ؟ 
جوهر الطاقة
هو مجموع الصفات الكونية وقوانين الخلق كلها فالحركة الأولية نبعت من انفجار له أهميته الخاصة جدا. فهو يحوي بداخله برنامج القانون الذي يحكم هذه الحركة، بالضبط كالبذرة التي تحوي برنامج قانون نموها لتصبح شجرة. للتحكم في حركة ما يجب أن يكون هناك أولا دراية بوجود هذه الحركة ثانيا يكون هناك قانون معين لتطبيقه عليها. الدراية تعني وعي، والوعي هو شكل متطور من أشكال الحياة. و القوانين التي يمكن أن تنظم الحركة يجب أن تحتوي على المعني الكلي المتكامل لهذا النظام. لذلك فالفكر المخلوق في عالم الثنائية و المضادات غير كفء لتأدية هذه المهمة لأنه غير قادر على الاحاطة بكل جوانب المعنى الكلي ليتمكن من تحقيق هذا النظام و التوازن. الحكمة هي فقط التي تقدر علي هذه المهمة لأنها موجودة في منطقة خارج الزمان و المكان حيث المضادات في حالة تكامل تام. الطاقة سواء كانت لا شئ أو أي شئ أو شئ أو كل شئ، هي الجوهر النقي للحكمة و الوعي. حتى في حالتها الأولية من العدم كما أطلقوا عليها هي في أرقى مستويات الحياة لأن كل الأشكال و التحولات لهذه الطاقة هي مجرد تجسيد لأفعال مختلفة جميعها حاوي لكل مقومات الجوهر الذي يتجسد في هذه الأشكال المختلفة تبعا لنوعية الحركة. ليس هناك فيزيائي واحد اليوم يستطيع أن يعرف لنا الطاقة لأن علم الفيزياء لم يعترف بعد بأن الاحساس و الفكر مثلا بقدرتيهما على التأثير هما أشكال من الطاقة، ناهينا عن باقي الموجودات و الأبعاد التي لا تدركها حواسنا الخمس و لها بالغ التأثير علينا. 
البداية كانت " الكلمة "، هذا المفهوم هو الأقرب للحقيقة بل هو الحقيقة لأن " الكلمة " تحوي المعنى و الوعي و الحكمة اللذين لا نجدهم في لفظ الانفجار الأول.
الاتصال 
اذا كان كل شئ طاقة، و الطاقة تعني الوعي و الادراك و الحكمة معبرين عن أنفسهم في أشكال مختلفة اذن فكل شئ لديه الادراك بكل الأشياء الأخرى. كل الأشياء في نوع من الاتصال المستمر مع بعضهم البعض. و لكن بما أن الطاقة تعبر عن نفسها بطرق مختلفة و في حركات مختلفة، فمستويات الادراك الثانوي في المخلوقات متفاوتة و مختلفة. و هذا يسبب صعوبة في الاتصال، كأناس مجتمعين و كل يتحدث بلغة مختلفة لا يفهمها الآخر. اذن فلابد أن الاتصال الذي نتحدث عنه هذا يتم على مستوى داخلي موحد بين كل المخلوقات، بلغة موحدة و ليس من الضروري أن تكون مدركة على مستوى الوعي المدرك المحدود لدى جميع المخلوقات. " لغة القلب " التي لطالما تحدث عنها علماء الباطن بدأت تظهر جوانب علمية أكثر مما كان متوقع. و هنا يجب أن نذكر العالم اليوناني الواضع لأسس الرياضيات و الموسيقى التي نعمل بها الى الآن فيثاغورس الذي أمضى اثنين و عشرون عاما من حياته يتعلم في معابد مصر الفرعونية. فيثاغورس وصف حركة النجوم و الكواكب في السماء بأنها " موسيقى الأفلاك "، موضحا أنه هناك لغة موحدة ( عرف عنها في المعابد الفرعونية ) متبادلة بين الموسيقى و علم الفلك.
الرنين: لغة الطاقة الكونية
بواسطة قانون الرنين تتعامل مستويات الطاقة المختلفة مع بعضها البعض لتصل الى حالة من التوافق و التناغم فيما بينها. تماما كما يحدث بين أوتار آلة البيانو الموسيقية. اذا عزفنا وتر تردد معه و أحدث صوتا كل ثامن وتر ( أي كل مثيل له في النوعية ). و لكن ليست فقط أوتار هذا البيانو التي تتردد معه لأن في قانون الرنين نجد أن كل وتر في الكون له نفس خصائص الوتر الذي عزفناه يصبح في حالة تردد معه بصرف النظر عن ان كانت هذه الأوتار داخل أو خارج نطاق بصرنا أو ان كانت أصواتها داخل أو خارج نطاق سمعنا. فبواسطة الرنين امتدت هذه الآلة الموسيقية و جابت أنحاء الكون. و الرنين يجعل الأوتار في حالة تبادل معلومات مستمرة فأي تغيير يطرأ على وتر تتعرف عليه باقي الأوتار كنوعية. 
ليس هناك فيزيائي واحد اليوم يستطيع أن يعرف لنا الطاقة لأن علم الفيزياء لم يعترف بعد بأن الاحساس و الفكر مثلا بقدرتيهما على التأثير هما أشكال من الطاقة، ناهينا عن باقي الموجودات و الأبعاد التي لا تدركها حواسنا الخمس و لها بالغ التأثير علينا. 
و نحن على مستويات الطاقة لا نستطيع أن نفصل بين المادة و الاحساس و الفكر مثلا. و هنا الطاقة هي العامل المشترك بين كل هؤلاء الذي يعمل و يعبر عن نفسه بطرق مختلفة فيهم. و لكن كل شكل من أشكال الطاقة هذه سيتأثر بما يحيطه من طاقات مماثلة له في البيئة عن طريق الرنين. و هذا ما نسميه بالمستوى الجماعي. فهناك مستوى فكر جماعي حولنا و هو حصيلة فكر الناس الموجودين في البيئة الواحدة. كذلك هناك مستوى حس جماعي و هو حصيلة احساسات الكائنات الموجودة في البيئة الواحدة..و هكذا. و هذا المستوى الجماعي لطالما حاول العالم النفسي السويسري كارل جوستاف يونج أن يلفت اليه أنظارنا و الى آثاره البالغة فينا. 
الرنين، الاتصال، و تبادل المعلومات: الذاكرة 
عندما يدخل مجالين من مجالات الطاقة في رنين و تبادل معلومات معا يحدث شئ غريب بعد انتهاء الرنين. فالمجالين لا يعودان الى حالتهما السابقة للرنين. يحدث نوع من التطبع الذبذبي. أي أن المعلومات الجديدة التي تم تبادلها تترك نوع من البصمة على كل من المجالين، اذن فمجالات الطاقة هي في حالة تطور مستمر من خلال قانون الرنين و تبادل المعلومات. و هذا يلفت الأنظار الى وجود شئ في غاية الأهمية و هو الذاكرة في كل مجال من مجالات الطاقة. 
كل شئ له شخصية في تطور مستمر 
اذا كان في كل تعامل يتم بين مجالين من مجالات الطاقة أو ذاكرتين كما نستطيع أن نطلق عليهما،يحدث تبادل معلومات اذن فهذه المجالات هي دائما في حالة نمو و تطور. تبادل المعلومات، الاتصالات، الذاكرة، و التطور كلها عوامل تؤثر على نوعية التعاملات بين المجالات و ينتج عنها كيان و وجود فردي لكل من هذه المجالات تدرك الكون من خلاله. و هذا بالتالي يولد شخصية لها أسلوبها الخاص في التعامل. اذن كل شئ في الكون من الذرة ، الى حبة الرمل، الى النبات، الى الانسان، الى النظام الشمسي، الى الكون كله، له نوع من الشخصية التي تتعامل في حدود ادراكها للزمان و المكان، و التي ربما لا تدركها المجالات و الشخصيات الموجودة في أبعاد أخرى من الزمان و المكان. 
نظرة جديدة لكون حي 
من منطلق هذه المفاهيم الأساسية سننظر الى معنى الصحة الشاملة لنفهم أنه: التوازن في طاقاتنا على جميع المستويات سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية، الفردية أو الجماعية. سنفهم أن المستويات الجماعية هي شكل من أشكال الحياة، و جزء مكون لنفسية الكائن الحي الذي نعيش فيه و هو الأرض و بالتالي فنحن دائما نتأثر و نؤثر فيها. حينما نفهم كل ذلك سنعلم أننا في تعاملنا مع كل شئ في الكون و الطبيعة نحن نتعامل مع كائنات حية لها شخصيات مختلفة تستجيب و تتفاعل كل حسب محيط الادراك المقدر له. من أصغر أنواع الفيروسات أو البكتيريا الى الخلايا الحية الى الانسان الى الأرض نجد أشكال للحياة تعيش بداخل بعضها البعض. الكون كله هو كائن حي واحد متعدد الأبعاد و المستويات التي تتميز كل منها بذاكرة و شخصية حية متفردة. 
و حينما يخبرنا القرآن بأن كل شئ في الكون يسبح لله، فهذا دليل على أن كل شئ حي و له وعي و ادراك. و هذا المفهوم موجود أيضا في مختلف الأديان الأخرى منذ الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة الى يومنا هذا. 



الطاقة المنظمة

ماء بئر زمزم نموذج للماء المحمل بالطاقة الروحية المنظمة 
هي نوع من الطاقة تعمل باسلوب مختلف عن الطاقات الأخرى فهي التي تربط نوعيات الطاقة المختلفة بعضها ببعض في تكوينات متوازنة تؤدي الى الشكل النهائي لمنظومة الطاقة في أي شئ. هي الطاقة التي نطلق عليها كلمة " روحية " لتقريب المعنى الى الأذهان حيث أن تنظيم الطاقات في الكون و تركيبها في أشكال مختلفة يأتي من مستوى أعلى من مستوى الطاقات نفسها، أي من خارج الزمان و المكان. و يسمي معظم الباحثين هذه المستويات العليا بالمستويات الروحية. فهي كتلك الطاقة التي نجدها في أماكن العبادة القديمة و التي شيدت أصلا على أماكن انبعاث هذا النوع من الطاقة من الأرض. فالحضارات القديمة كانت على دراية بوجود هذه الطاقات و كانت لديها الأساليب لقياسها و تتبع مساراتها و بالتالي الاستفادة منها و من خاصية الاتزان التي تتواجد أينما وجدت. 

شجرة ملتوية لتفادي مسار الطاقة السرطانية 
عندما تلتقي مسارات المياه الجوفية أو الشقوق الأرضية مع بعضها في نقط معينة ينتج عن زوايا الالتقاء هذه طاقة تنبعث الى الاعلى في شكل حلزوني. بعض من هذه الزوايا ينتج عنه طاقة سرطانية ضارة، و البعض الآخر ينتج عنه هذه الطاقة الروحية التي نتحدث عنها. و مكونات الطاقة المنظمة هي:
عنصر يماثل خاصية معدن الذهب و لكن على مستوى ذبذبى أعلى (بعد ألطف).	-1
عنصر يماثل خاصية الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية أيضا على مستوى ذبذبى أعلى (بعد ألطف).	-2 
.موجات <الأخضر السلبي> الحاملة الأفقية	-3
عندما توصل الدكتور ابراهيم كريم الى معرفة هذه المكونات للطاقة المنظمة بواسطة علم القياس " الراديستيزيا " بعد تطوير الجانب العلمي فيه ليتناسب مع فيزياء العصر الحديث، فتح من جديد باب الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة المنظمة بطريقة علمية يتكامل فيها القياس الكمي مع القياس الكيفي ( النوعي ). فأعاد النظرة الترابطية من جديد بين عناصر الكون بطريقة علمية ( فالطاقة المنظمة هي التي تربط الكون ببعضه ) بعد أن كان العلم الحديث قد فككها و ادعى أن كل جزء قائم بذاته.
الطاقة المنظمة هي الوحيدة التي يمكن لها أن تدخل الاتزان في جميع مستويات طاقة الكائن الحي في نفس الوقت، المادية و الحسية و الفكرية و الروحية. و لن تتحقق الصحة الشاملة المتكاملة لكل الكائنات الحية بما فيها الكرة الأرضية نفسها الا حينما نحقق التوازن على كل هذه المستويات و نتعامل مع الكائن الحي على أنه وحدة متكاملة غير مجزأة سواء على المستوى الفردي أو الكوني.

شجرة مصابة لوقوعها على تقاطع طاقات سرطانية 
بذلك يخاطب علم البايوجيومتري العلم الحديث بلغته ليوضح له كيف أن الدين في الأصل هو علم العلوم و أن العقل البشري مهما ان حاول، لن يصل أبدا الى تحقيق الاتزان الكامل قائم بذاته فالاتزان الكامل يأتي من منطقة خارج الزمان و المكان لا يمكن أن يحيط العقل بها علما.


تطبيقات علم البايوجيومتري 
:التصميم الهندسي المعماري
الهندسة المعمارية هي لغة تشكيل للفراغ الذي يستخدمه الانسان سواء للمعيشة أو للعمل أو للاستشفاء أو لأي أغراض أخرى. وكما تتأثر نوعية الفراغ بنوعية الهواء الموجود في المكان تتأثر أيضا بالأشكال و الزوايا المختلفة الموجودة و المستخدمة في التصميم. علم البايوجيومتري هو العلم الذي يدرس تأثير الأشكال و الزوايا الهندسية على طاقة الانسان الحيوية و يوجد حلول لتأثيراتها السلبية و يقوي و يظهر تأثيراتها الايجابية و بالتالي فهو العلم الذي يتيح لنا المعرفة بكيفية التخلص نهائيا من التلوث المعماري الذي نعاني منه بشدة. و كذلك التلوث الناتج عن زيادة استعمال الشبكات و الأجهزة الكهرومغناطيسية في المباني. 
مشروع الهندسة الحيوية
في منطقة العين السخنة 
:وسائل المواصلات والصناعات الثقيلة 
إدخال البايوجيومترى فى تصميم وسائل المواصلات كالسيارات والطائرات و السفن و غيرهم يحمى الإنسان من الطاقات الضارة التي يتعرض لها أثناء القيادة والتى تؤثر سلبيا على قوة تركيزه وامكانياتة، وبالتالى سيعود هذا علينا بانخفاض فى نسبة الحوادث والأضرار.
:المحمول والأجهزة اللاسلكية

استخدام الأشكال الهندسية الحيوية لتقليل أضرار الهاتف المحمول يمكن إدخال البايوجيومترى هنا اما عن طريق تصميم جهازالتليفون نفسه أو أى شكل إلكترونى أو وضع شكل إضافى يستخدم كإضافة للجهاز لتقليل الأضرار الكهرومغناطيسية . 
:تصميم الأثاث
الأثاث المصمم تبعا لمقاييس علم البايوجيومترى وتوزيعه داخل المنزل يعمل على إدخال التوازن فى البيئة الداخلية للمنزل . 

كرسى بايوجيومترى من تصميم شهيره كامل إحدى الدراسات لعلم الهندسة الحيوية 
مكتب بايوجيومتري من تصميم الس فيريدوم إحدى الدراسات لعلم البايوجيومترى فى الخارج 

:الحاسب الآلى
إذا أدخل علم البايوجيومترى فى تصميم الحاسب الآلي من البداية أو تبعا لطلب المستهلك فيما بعد سيكون لهذا الأثر الكبير فى تقليل الأضرار التى يعانى منها الإنسان نتيجة استعمال هذا الجهاز. فتلغى الآثار الضارة للعين والعضلات والرقبة والأكتاف والأيدى . 
:صناعة الدواء
صينية مصممة لتقليل الاثار الضارة للدواء تصميم عبوات الدواء المختلفة تبعا للقياسات والأشكال البايوجيومترية يحمي الجسم من كثير من الآثار الضارة للدواء ويزيد من إمكانية استفادة الإنسان منه.
:الزراعــــة
أثبتت التجارب أن تطبيق علم البايوجيومترى فى الزراعة ينتج عنه إمكانية أكبر لمقاومة النبات للآفات وحماية له من الأمراض بدون استعمال أية مبيدات حشرية أو مواد كيماوية، وكذلك تطويل مدة صلاحية النبات والثمار أثناء عملية التعبئة والتخزين والاعداد للبيع بدون أي إضافات إشعاعية على الاطلاق. و في الأبحاث التي أجريت في هولندا وجد أنه من يأكل من المحاصيل المزروعة بأسلوب البايوجيومتري تتحسن حالته الصحية بشكل عام . 
أخذت هذه الصورة للتفاح بعد أسبوعين من قطفه و وضعه في غرفة معتدلة الحرارة، التفاح السليم ( جهة اليمين )هو المزروع بأساليب الهندسة الحيوية و الآخر الغير سليم مزروع بالأساليب التقليدية 

الحقل الذى تجرى فيه الأبحاث والتجارب على التفاح فى هولندا 
:اللحوم والدواجن


مشروع الدواجن بمدينة السويس أثبتت التجارب على الدواجن أن تطبيق علم البايوجيومترى عليها قلل مدة الدورة التى تحتاجها الدجاجة لتصل إلى الوزن المطلوب، من 45 يوما إلى 35 يوما فقط، و وفر الحماية الكاملة للدواجن بحيث أنها لم تحتاج إلى مضادات حيوية أو هرمونات على الاطلاق كما يحدث مع الدواجن الأخرى. فالدجاج واللحوم المرباة فى مزارع تتبع المقاييس البايوجيومترية هى صحية للغاية لأنها محملة أولا بالطاقة المتوازنة ولم تتعرض ثانيا لأية آثار أو مواد ضارة خارجية.
كل ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر. فهذا العلم يدخل فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة فى حياتنا اليومية ليؤثر عليها إيجابيا ويحسن الصحة العامة، الجسدية، والنفسية، والفكرية، والروحية، ليس للإنسان فقط بل لكل كائن حي وشركة البايوجيومترى دائما على استعداد للاشتراك فى أية مشروعات بحثية مع أية جهات جادة ومتخصصة فى جميع العلوم والمجالات للعمل على تنمية هذا العلم وإتاحته لاستعمال الجميع، كل فى مجال تخصصه 
البصمات الحيوية
مع تقدم التكنولوجيا الحديثة نحن معرضون لأنواع شتى من الاشعاعات و الموجات الضارة الغير مرئية و التي تلوث البيئة من حولنا و تمثل خطر من شأنه أن يقضي على أجهزة المناعة لدينا بل القضاء التام على كل أنواع الحياة الموجودة على كوكب الأرض . 
هذا التلوث الخفي ( الغير مدرك بالحواس الخمس ) لفت أنظارنا الى وجود امتداد آخر لأجسادنا المادية، بعد آخر للجسد على مستوى الطاقة و الذي يحدث فيه خلل جسيم نتيجة لهذه الأنواع المختلفة من التلوث. بالرغم من أننا من الجائز ألا نحس بالتأثير المباشر لهذا التلوث على جسدنا المادي الابعد فترة من الوقت على شكل أمراض مناعة مختلفة و التي تتراوح بين أمراض عادية كالحساسية بأنواعها و بين أمراض ميؤوس من شفائها. كما يمكن أن يظهر في شكل أمراض نفسية متراوحة بين الاكتئاب و انعدام التركيز و بين أمراض نفسية حادة تنعكس على الأداء و التصرفات. 
مجال طاقة الانسان في و حول الجسد المادي و الألوان تعبر عن نوعيات الطاقات المختلفة المكونة له. 

هذا الوعي الجديد بالبعد الغير مرئي لأجسادنا على مستوى الطاقة جعلنا نشعر بالحاجة الى التعامل مع هذا البعد. فلو كانت المتاعب الصحية ناتجة عن متاعب في بعد الطاقة الغير مرئي فالتعامل المباشر مع هذا البعد سيستهدف السبب الأصلي لهذه المتاعب و بالتالي سيوجد حلول غاية في الكفاءة تعمل قائمة بذاتها أو كمساعدة للطب التقليدي..
ومن هذا المنطلق يعمل علم البصمات الحيوية Biosignatures التى تقوم على معرفة أشكال المسارات المثالية لطاقة أعضاء جسم الانسان المختلفة على كل المستويات بحيث نتمكن عن طريق قانون الرنين أن نعيد المسارات المختلة أينما وجدت في جسم الانسان ( في حالة المرض ) الى مساراتها المثالية فاذا وضعنا الشكل المصمم وفقا لهذه المسارات فى المجال الخارجى للجسم يحدث رنين بين الموجات الذبذبية الصادرة من هذا الشكل وذبذبات العضو المختل وبقوانين الرنين المعروفة فى الفيزياء يتم إصلاح الخلل من خلال المجال الاقوى والامثل المتمثل فى هذه البصمات .
وقد تم وضع هذه البصمات الحيوية ( أشكال المسارات المثالية ) فى شكل حلى يمكن إستخدامها بصفة دائمة فى مجال الجسم لنقوم بعملية الإتزان المطلوب لمسارات الطاقة المختلفة . 

نماذج من حلي البصمات الحيوية 


خطوات ابتكار البصمات الحيوية
يجب التفرقة بين البايوجيومتري (علم تأثير الأشكال الهندسية على الطاقة الحيوية) و أي شكل من أشكال الرمزية، فالرمزية هي شكل قديم من أشكال التخاطب قدم الإنسانية ذاتها، أما البايوجبومتري و البصمات الحيوية فهي محاولة لفك رموز الأشكال الموجودة في الطبيعة.
توجد مدارس عديدة للرمزية على مستويات تتراوح ما بين الدينية و المعتقدات البديلة و بين الدعائية و التوجيه التجاري.
أما البايوجيومتري و البصمات الحيوية فهي أشياء مختلفة تماماً و معنية بلغة التصميم ذاتها، فنحن نحاول قراءة لغة الطاقة في الطبيعة التي تعبر بها عن نفسها في الأشكال التي نراها، فنحن لا نبتكرها و لكننا نقوم باكتشافها، تماماً مثلما لم نبتكر الكهرباء و لكننا تعلمنا كيفية استخدامها، فنحن في احتياج إلى تعلم كيفية فك رموز هذه الأشكال لكي نستخدمها.
ليست هناك أي قيمة رمزية للبايوجيومتري أو البصمات الحيوية، فقيمتها وظيفية مثل الدوائر الكهربائية المطبوعة على رقائق الحاسب الآلي و لا تعتمد على أي معتقدات خاصه.
و توفر نتائج الاختبارات التي أجريت في المركز القومي للبحوث بمصر باستخدام البكتريا الدليل على ذلك، إضافة إلى الأبحاث الأخرى التي أجريت على الدواجن و النباتات بجامعات مصر و هولندا و هي اختبارات لا محل فيها للايحاءات. 
التبادل بين المعايير القياسيه:
قبل أن نتطرق إلى كيفية استخدام البصمات الحيوية فمن المهم شرح الأسلوب الذي اتبعه د. كريم لاكتشافها.
تعلمنا من مبدأ تبادل المعايير (أنظر الفيزياء النوعية) أننا نستطيع ترجمة لون مثل الأحمر إلى نغمة موسيقية أو إلى زاوية فهي كلها معايير قياسية تعبر عن نفس الأمر بلغات مختلفة مما يعني أن قوانين إحداها قابلة للتطبيق على الأخرى. 
عندنا مثلاً قوانين الرنين التي تناولتها علوم التناغم القديمه (فيثاغورس، فون تايموس، كبللر، شالدني، جيني، كيزر)، و من هذا المنطلق فإن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو إمكانية وجود رنين للأشكال، فمثلما كانت نوعية الطاقة قابلة للتبادل بين الأصوات و الألوان و الزوايا (مكونات الأشكال) لا بد من وجود توافق مماثل بين الألوان و الأشكال و الحركة، و سنرى كيف يمكننا استخدام هذا التوافق للأشكال و نكتشف أبعاد جديدة لنماذج طاقة وظائف الأعضاء في أنظمة الطاقة الحيويه. 


تشريح طاقة الجسم:
دينا نظام طاقة مركزي و عدة أنظمة أخرى ثانويه متراكبة فوق بعضها البعض و هناك تفاعل دائم بين هذا النظام المركزي و الأنظمة الثانويه المكمله لها.
مواضع نقاط الأبر الصينية و المدارات تمثل جزء من نظام الطاقة الثانوى، و لهذا النظام الثانوى حدود للطاقة حول شكل الجسم البشري مماثل للمتواجد حول حدود أي شكل هندسي (كالأرض و غلافها الجوي مثلاً). و يحتوي شكل الجسم على نوع من طبقات تخزين الطاقة موجود في دهون الجلد، فلهذه الطبقة الدهنية وظيفة أخرى غير وظيفتها العازلة فهي تعمل على حماية نظام الطاقة المركزي من المؤثرات الخارجية كما تعمل كمخزن ومستودع للمعلومات. 
نظام الطاقة المركزي يستخدم الحواس و مراكز الطاقة ( اللطائف) لكي يتفاعل مباشرة مع كل مستويات الطاقة في البيئة، و أنظمة الطاقة الثانويه بدورها ليست معزولة عن الخارج فهي في حالة تبادل دائم للمعلومات مع البيئة الخارجية. 
لا بد من وجود نوافذ للاتصال و هذه النوافذ نقاط تستقبل المعلومات لتوصيلها إلى النظام الداخلي لكي يتوأم مع البيئة المحيطة، و هي المستخدمة في طرق العلاج بالإبر الصينية لتؤثر على سريان الطاقة في الأعضاء مباشرة. إلا أننا يجب أن نعي أن وظيفة هذه النقاط أكثر أهمية من ذلك، فهي مجسات للجسم في البيئة المحيطة به، فالأمر يبدو كما لو أننا نستخدم النوافذ لكي ننظر داخل المنزل بينما وظيفتها الأساسية هي النظر خارجه، فكل عضو في جسدنا يرسل جزء من طاقته إلى محيط الجسم (النوافذ) لكي يحصل على معلومات عما يحدث خارج الجسم و يتأقلم تبعاً لها. 
نظمة الطاقة الثانويه ليست محصورة كلها بحدود الجسم بل تمتد خارجه مكونة مجال للطاقة أو هالة حول الجسم، و تتضمن عدة مستويات متراكبة فوق بعضها البعض، فيوجد مجال حيوي للطاقة و مجال عاطفي للطاقة و مجال ذهني للطاقة و لكل من هذه المجالات مستوياتها الداخلية أيضاً. 
و من هذه المعلومات عن طبقة تبادل المعلومات الخارجية، فإننا نملك المقدرة على تبادل المعلومات بين خارج الجسم و داخله و هو ما سنقوم به.
الأشكال المتماثلة تصبح في حالة رنين مع بعضها:
بعد دراسة الجسم من الناحية الفسيولوجية التقليدية، و دراسة الأسلوب الصيني للعلاج بالاير الصينية و التشريح الدقيق لمداراتها، و دراسة الأسلوب الهندي لمراكز الطاقة – اللطائف – بالجسم و مسارات الطاقة الموصلة بينها، فأننا نكتشف علاقات بايوجيومترية رنينيه جديدة. هذه العلاقات قائمة على مستويات متعددة في أعضاء الجسم و تعبر عن نفسها بمسارات مشكله للطاقة الوظيفية للأعضاء و التي نطلق عليها البصمات الحيوية. 
لو قمنا بوضع شكل بسيط في مجال مستوى استقبال المعلومات للجسم، فسنحصل على رنين بين هذا الشكل مع نماذج طاقة أي شكل مماثل له داخل الجسم.
الأشكال المتماثلة تصبح في حالة رنين مع بعضها البعض، فإذا كانت هناك مشكلة بمعدتي و أتيت بنموذج مشابه للمعدة و وضعته بداخل مجال الطاقة الخاص بي فهل ستحدث رنين مع معدتي ( تذكر كيف أن النغمة الموسيقية تحدث رنين مع كل ثامن نغمة لها) الإجابة هي نعم.
هذا النموذج ساكن إلا أنه عندما يصبح داخل مجال الطاقة الخاص بي فإنه سيصبح في حالة رنين مع الأعضاء ذات الشكل المشابه له داخل الجسم. و بتعبير أخر نستطيع أن نجعل أي نموذج لعضو في حالة رنين مع هذا العضو. و نستطيع بواسطة نموذج المعدة تصحيح طاقة الشكل الموجودة على الحدود الخارجية للعضو، إلا أننا لم نأخذ في الاعتبار كل وظائفه الداخلية، و باستخدام رسوم تشريحية للقطاعات الداخلية نستطيع تتبع أشكال الطاقة للقطاعات الداخلية للعضو.
لو نظرنا مثلاً إلى عضو ما فمن الممكن أن يكون له عشرة وظائف مما يعني وجود عشرة نماذج لحركة الطاقة متراكبة فوق بعضها البعض داخل هذا العضو و كل نموذج له مستوى مختلف و تردد مختلف.
يتخذ كل نموذج شكل معين لأنه يقوم بوظيفة مختلفة، و سيكون لكل نموذج علاقة بالشكل المبدئى للعضو إلا أن العلاقة ستكون مرتبطة أكثر بنماذج الأشكال الداخلية للعضو، و هي نماذج تشكل مسارات تسمح بتوصيل الطاقة. و في نهاية الأمر فإن كل هذه النماذج تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض لتكون شبكة من الطاقة، و بالتالي فبدلاً من الدخول في رنين مع الشكل المبدئي فإننا ندخل مباشرة في توافق مع كل شكل داخلي و هو أسلوب قد يصل إلى أدق التفاصيل حتى مستوى الحمض النووي و الجينات. 
حصلنا الأن على بصماتنا الحيوية التي متى وضعت داخل حدود مجال الطاقة الثانويه فإنها ستعمل على سريان تلك الطاقة عبر مسارات لتشكل نموذج للطاقة تابعاً لتلك الأشكال بما يسمح باحداث رنين مع الوظائف الجسدية المماثلة لها، فإذا كان لهذه البصمة الشكل المطلوب فسوف تصبح في حالة رنين مع الطاقة المماثلة لوظيفة العضو و تعمل على تقويتها بما يسمح بالتصحيح الفوري لسريان الطاقة في ذلك العضو و إعادة التوازن لوظيفة العضو على مستوى الطاقة. 
من المهم ملاحظة أننا نوفر توازن لطاقة العضو على المستوى الوظيفي، فنحن لم نشير إلى شفاء العضو على المستوى المادي، و ذلك لأن البصمات الحيوية تأثيرها موازن الطاقة مما يساعد على تعزيز طرق العلاج التقليدية أو البديلة.
عند التوازن السليم للطاقة يمكن للجسم أحياناً أن يصبح قادراً على شفاء نفسه بصورة فورية، و يجب ألا يدفعنا ذلك إلى الاعتقاد أن هذا شكل من أشكال العلاج الطبي البديل، فهي ما زالت أسلوب لتوازن الطاقة أقرب إلى أن تكون نشاط تصحيحي بيئي مساعد صحياً، و هي في ذلك أشبه بضبط لآلة موسيقية، و بتناول الأمر من هذا المنظور يمكننا بسهولة فهم المبدأ العلمي البسيط للبصمات الحيوية.
استعمال البصمات الحيوية:
للحصول على أفضل النتائج لاستخدام البصمات الحيوية من المهم أن يكون الممارس على دراية كافية بكافة أنواع مسارات الطاقة في الجسم، كما هي معروفة في مدارات الطاقة للعلاج بالأبر الصينية و نظام اللطائف الهندي للطاقة و الطرق الأخرى البديلة للعلاج بالطاقة. 
و يمكننا توضيح أهمية الأمر بتقديم مثال حالة لاعب التنس المحترف الذي يصاب بآلام مفصل الكوع مما يعني عادة نهاية مزاولته للعبة، فهو سيمر عبر علاج طبي مكثف باستخدام العقاقير و العلاج الطبيعي الممتد الذي يؤدي عادة إلى نتائج مؤقتة في حين أن الإصابة ستعاوده تحت الإجهاد البدني، و يعلمنا الطب الصيني أن المستقيم و مفصل الكوع متصلان لأن مدار المستقيم يمر عبر الجزء الخارجي للذراع فوق منطقة مفصل الكوع.
من أجل تحقيق الموازنة السليمة للطاقة في المنطقة التي تحفز عملية الشفاء سنحتاج إلى استخدام البصمة الحيوية لهذه العضلة بالتحديد، أي المستقيم و أي وظيفة أخرى مرتبطة بها، ذلك لأنه توجد أيضاًً علاقة معروفة بإسم الأم و الإبن بين الرئة و مدارات المستقيم لذا يجب إضافة البصمة الحيوية الخاصة بالرئة. 
معرفة العلاقة بين مختلف أعضاء الجسم الداخلية و أنظمتها ليست كافية بل يجب أيضاً معرفة لغة الأشكال في الجسم و فهم علاقة الأعضاء ببعضها البعض بناءاً على توافق الأشكال، فإذا كانت لدينا أية خبرة علاجية يمكننا إذا متابعة الجسم لتقييم توازن الطاقة و اختيار ما تدعو الحاجة إليه و ذلك باستخدام أي أسلوب من أساليب تكنولوجيا الحاسبات الآلية أو التصوير الحيوي أو رسم القلب أو رسم المخ أو راديستسزيا ( حساسية الاشعاعات).أو كينوسولوجى ......... أو أي أسلوب أخر لمراقبة الجسم.
قد نجد أحياناً أن شخص ما يحتاج إلى بصمات حيوية تبدو لا علاقة لها إطلاقاً بشكواه، و قد يكون ذلك لأسباب عديدة
قد يكون السبب أن الشخص المعني يعاني من مشكلة في وظيفة أحد الأعضاء تبدو واضحة على مستوى الطاقة إلا أنها ليست ظاهرة بعد على المستوى الجسدي
و قد يكون السبب وجودرنين في الشكل بين الأعضاء المتشابهة أو مكوناتها، فقد أثبتت الأبحاث مثلاً وجود رنين بين الأعضاء بسبب تشابهها في الشكل كالأذن و الكلية مثلاً.
و لقد ثبت أثناء العمل بالبصمات الحيوية أن البصمة الحيوية لغرض ما قد تكون أحياناً مناسبة لغرض أخر أيضاً، و لقد مررنا بتجربة مماثلة أثناء الأبحاث التي أجريت على التهاب الكبد الوبائي، فلقد كان من ضمن ما تم استخدامه البصمات الحيوية للمناعة و للكبد، و تحسنت وظيفة الكبد قليلاً و لكن بالنظر إلى تفاصيل خلايا الكبد تبين لنا أن شيئا ما ظل مفقوداً و تبين احتياجنا لما بمقدوره التأثير على الخلية داخلياً، و لدهشتنا وجدنا ذلك في البصمة الحيوية الخاصة بالقلب و التي أدت دورها بتوافقها مع مكونات خلية الكبد أو لعلاقة أخرى لم نتبينها بعد، و في كل الأ حوال فعلى المرء أن يختبر اختياراته من البصمات الحيوية مرة ثانية بعد مرور بضعة أيام لمراجعة احتمالات الاحتياج لإضافات أخرى.
الأبحاث المكثفة ضرورية في هذا العلم الجديد فكل تجربة تمثل تحدي جديد.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تابع 1*

من أين سنحصل على الطاقة التي ستسري عبر البصمات الحيوية ؟
هل يمكننا مثلاً استخدام بطاريات صغيرة أو مغناطيس لإدخال تيار بسيط في بصمة حيوية ؟
في الواقع هذا غير ممكن و من الأفضل تجنبه، و ذلك لأن للكهرباء و المغناطيسية بعض الترددات المحتوية على مكونات ضارة بنظامنا الحيوي، و من الآمن ترك المستوى الرقيق من مجال طاقة الجسم الكهرومغناطيسية الموجود في مجال طاقة الجسم الخارجية لكي يسري هو عبر تشكيل مسارات للبصمة الحيوية لتحفيزها، و هو ما يحدث تلقائياً عند وضع أي جسم هندسي في مجال يستمد منه طاقتة. لذا فإن استخدام طاقة الجسم هو أمن أسلوب حيث أن التيارات الكهرومغناطيسية تحتوي على كل من المكونات الرأسية و الأفقية الضارة بوظائف الجسم، و هو أمر ينتج عنه أثار جانبية من كل المعدات الطبية، لذا فإنه يمكن لوحدات العناية المركزة الإستفادة بدرجة كبيرة من تطبيقات البايوجيومتري إذا تم تخفيض الأثار الجانبية الضارة للمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية.
و لقد قمنا بأبحاث واسعة على كافة أنواع أحهزة القياس الحيوية و أجهزة التشخيص و العلاج الطبية و وجدنا أنها تحتوي على شكل من الموجات الرأسيه التي يجب إلغائها، و لقد قمنا في هذا المجال بتسجيل براءة اخترع مشتركة لإلغاء التأثيرات الجانبية الضارة لأجهزة كهربية باستخدام البايوجيومتري كما تم تسجيل براءة مماثلة لإلغاء أشكال الموجاتالرأسىللأساور النحاسية المستخدمة في التوازن الصحى للطاقة. 
شريحة البصمة الحيوية: 
لقد تمكننا من وضع ما بين 400 إلى 500 بصمة حيوية على شريحة واحدة و ذلك باستخدام نفس فكرة تصنيع الدوائر الكهربية المطبوعة لشرائح الحاسبات الآلية.
هذه الأشكال تمثل تفاعلات للطاقة، و وجود تلك الدوائر من الطاقة معا على شريحة واحدة لا يمثل أي مشكلة، فهي موجودة أصلاً معا داخل أجسامنا على أي حال رغم أن كل منها يعمل بصورة منفصلة عن الأخرى، فلا تواجهنا في هذا الصدد أية مشكلة على عكس المركبات الدوائية الطبية حيث قد توجد تفاعلات ضارة بين المركبات المختلفة، فالشريحة تعمل أساساً مثل الدائرة الكهربية المطبوعة حيث كل الدوائر متواجدة و لا يتم تنشيط إحداها إلا عند الاحتياج لوظيفتها.
و السبب وراء إعداد هذه الشرائح المحتوية على هذا العدد الكبير من البصمات الحيوية، أنه بالرغم من كل المعرفة الحالية شرقاً و غرباً، إلا أننا لا زلنا لا نعلم كل شيئا عن كيفية عمل أنظمة الطاقة في الجسم و مساراتها و علاقاتها التفاعلية، و تواجد أكبر عدد ممكن من طاقات البصمات الحيوية الملائمة سيظل دائماً أمراً طيباً حيث أن الجسم بحكمته الذاتية سيختار منها ما يحتاج اليه.
و لقد قمنا بتجربة مثيرة للاهتمام، حيث تم تصغير البصمات الحيوية بواسطة الحاسب الآلي حتى أصبحت نقطة صغيرة لا تحتوي على أي عنصر هندسي سوى طاقة الشكل.
و باختبار تأثير هذه النقطة على أفراد مختلفين وجد أن كل الوظائف التي كانت موجودة بها ما زالت متواجدة و تعمل بصورة جيدة و نشطة، و هو تأثير مماثل للتطعيم حيث يتم تخفيف المحلول عدة مرات حتى لا يبقى أثر للمادة الأصلية إلا أن طاقتها تظل موجودة.
و يجب أخذ نقطة هامة في الاعتبار أنه مع إعداد شريحة عامة فإنه توجد اختيارات لا مفر منها لتحديد البصمات الحيوية المختارة، و في بعض الأحوال تكون بصمة حيوية معينة ضرورية لأمر معين غير متواجدة على الشريحة، أو يكون تكرار عددي معين ضروري لزيادة كفاءة الشريحة، لذلك يكون من الضروري أحياناً إضافة بصمات حيوية على الشريحة.
حالة دراسية:
و لنفحص ألان حالة تقليدية لشخص يعاني من اضطراب في المعدة
قبل القيام بأي شيئا يجب فحص المجال الكلي لاكتشاف الاضطرابات، فتيار الطاقة يعمل كالدائرة الكهربية حيث كل شئ متصل بحيث أن أي خلل يسبب قطع التيار عن النظام بالكامل، تماماً مثل شجرة أعياد الميلاد المزينة حيث يتسبب خطاء صغير في إظلام الشجرة بالكامل، و يكون تصحيح طفيف في الغالب كافياً لإضاءة الشجرة بكاملها، و هو ما قد يبدو في حالتنا هذه كنتائج باهرة.
لو أخذنا المعدة كمثال سنجد أن لها عدة وظائف و بالتالي عدة أشكال لمسارات الطاقة، لذا نبدأ عادة بالبصمة الأساسية للمعدة و نقيس طاقة المعدة لتحديد البصمات الحيوية الإضافية الضرورية لهذه الحالة بالتحديد من البصمات العديدة للمعدة.
و لقد وجد أن بعض البصمات الحيوية لها فائدة كبيرة كإختيار الأساسي 
تلعب الغدة الدرقية دور كبير في المناعة.
البصمات الحيوية للمعدة مفيدة جداً حيث أننا نعلم من دراستنا للطب الصيني أن مدار المعدة يمر عبر كامل الجسم من الجانبين، و يوجد مثل عربي يقول " أن المعدة هي بيت الداء". 
البصمة الحيوية للحبل الشوكي و الجهاز العصبي تساعد أيضاً في معالجة مشاكل الظهر و كذلك الجهاز العصبي المركزي و المناعة المتصلان بالحبل الشوكي، و بمكننا أن نتبين من شكلها سريان الطاقة من قاعدة الحبل الشوكي إلى أعلى عبر الفقرات العظمية حتى الجانب الخلفي للمخ و الغدد الصنوبرية و النخامية.
البصمة الحيوية للكبد هامة جداً.
البصمة الحيوية للإسترخاء بالإضافة إلى المناعة العامة هي شيئا نحتاجه جميعاً.
توجد بصمة أخرى هامة متعلقة بالاكتئاب و تعمل على مستوى العاطفي و توفر التوازن لحالات الاضطرابات العاطفية و الفكرية المرتبطة بالعديد من الأمراض. 
عند بداية استعمال البصمات الحيوية قد نشعر بحالة من اليقظة ليلاً لعدم اعتيادنا على المستوى المرتفع من الطاقة الناتج عن المناعة المتوازنة، و لا داعي للقلق فقراءة كتاب كافية لتعيد إلينا النوم بعد فترة، إلا أنه يجب عدم التعرض للتليفزيون أو الحاسب الآلي لأن الضوء المباشر في الأعين يحبط إفراز المخ لمادة الميلاتونين المساعدة على النوم. 
من الأفضل إضافة ميدالية شكل "L" لتنظيم الطاقة لأنها تساعد على الوصول إلى التوازن بما يمهد الطريق لحكمة الجسم ذاتها لتولي زمام الأمور. فالجسم يعلم كيف يصحح نفسه أفضل منا، و كل ما نحاول فعله هو توفير الطاقة الازمة.
المخطط الشخصي ليس بصمة حيوية.
كما أشرنا سابقاً، يجب التفرقة بين البصمات الحيوية و أي شكل من أشكال الرمزية و التصميمات المستخدمة في المعتقدات المختلفة أو المخطط الشخصي المستوحى من بعض المعالجين. البصمات الحيوية هي نتاج عمل مبدأهالرنين و لا يعتمد على رؤية المعالج بل على خبرته في تحديد الاختيارات الصحيحة بناء على القياسات التي أجراها و معرفته بتشريح طاقة الجسم. بيانات البصمات الحيوية هي نتاج ثلاثون عاماً من الأبحاث و الاختبارات لكل بصمة من البصمات.
البصمة الحيوية لها حساسية عالية نحو التغيرات الطفيفة في مسار الطاقة.
فإذا تم رسم البصمة بطريقة مختلفة أو من نقطة بداية مختلفة فإن الشكل يفقد قدرته. 
فالبصمة قد تكون محتفظة بنوعيتها المرئية إلا أنها تفقد قدرتها.
بداية و نهاية البصمة الحيوية هي أمر شديد الحساسية و بالذات اتجاه المنحنيات عند النهايات التي تدخل منها الطاقة و تخرج منها.
البصمة الحيوية تتقبل تغيير بسيط في أبعادها بدون أن يتغير مسارها.
إذا غابت نوعية الطاقة الذهبية ( احدى مواصفات البايوجيومتري) عن البصمة الحيوية فإن الرسم لا يكون سليماً.
و من المهم تذكر أن البصمات الحيوية تعمل بالرنين لذلك لا يمكن أن تكون هناك بصمة ضارة، فإذا كان الرسم غير سليم فإنه ببساطة لن يحدث الرنين و لن يكون له تأثير.
تعليمات هامة:
مثل التطعيم و غيره من المعالجات البديلة للطاقة، فقد تظهر بعض الأعراض الجانبية و التي يكون سببها عادة هو التحفيز المفاجئ لأجهزة المناعة الناتج عن توازن الطاقة مما يسبب تأثير مضاعف في تنقية الجسم يزول خلال يوم أو اثنين، فإذا ظهرت أية أعراض أخرى بخلاف ذلك وجب استشارة الطبيب المعالج.
ينصح في الحالات الحرجة بارتداء أكثر من شريحة واحدة من أي شكل، فإذا حملت أي شريحة بشحنات كهروستاتيكية (مثل الحلي و الساعات) من بيئة عالية الشحنة أو من الملابس ذات الألياف الصناعية، أمكن للشريحة الأخرى أن تظل تعمل بكفاءة.
البصمات الحيوية ذاتها لا يتم تحميلها بل تحمل القاعدة الخلفية ذاتها المنقوش أو المطبوع عليها تلك البصمات و التي تتسبب بالتالي في إبطال سريان طاقة الجسم في المسارات المشكله للبصمات الحيوية مما يفقدها كفائتها.
البصمات الحيوية لا يمكنها التسبب في أي ضرر فإذا لم تكن نشطة فمثلها حينئذ مثل أي حلية أو شكل على الجسم لا يسبب سوى تغيرات طفيفة في الطاقة.
القاعدة الخلفية المحملة يكون لها تأثير غير مريح مشابه لنفس تأثير ارتداء الحلي لفترة طويلة، و يختفي هذا التأثير بتنظيف الشريحة. 
لأزالة التحميل يمكن وضع الشريحة على شكل للتنظيف يومياً لبضع دقائق أو نقرها على سطح صلب أو النفخ عليها.
هناك أسلوب فعال و مؤقت لاستخدام البصمات الحيوية و ذلك برسمها على الذراع بقلم أو باستخدام ضمادة، و هذا أسلوب جيد لحالات الطوارئ مثل الحروق (بما في ذلك الحروق الشمسية) و يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة مع استخدام الشريحة لتوفير دفعة أولية قوية. و قد قام المصريون القدماء باستخدام تصميمات مشابهة على شكل الوشم و هو التقليد الذي استمر حتى الأن إلا أنه أسئ فهمه.
يجب أن نكون على وعي بأن استخدام البايوجيومتري و البصمات الحيوية هو عامل ممتاز لمساندة الطاقة لكل أنواع العلاج الطبي، فهي علم عام لموازنة الطاقة لكل أنواع الحياة و لا يمكن استخدامها كبديل للعلاج الطبي. إلا أن كل أشكال العلاج الطبي تصبح أكثر فعالية إذا تم توازن طاقة الجسم. و قد تم ملاحظة موازنة الطاقة لأجهزة المناعة في الاختبارات المعملية ( تحاليل الدم) كجزء من الأبحاث الطبية التي أجريت لعلاج التهاب الكبد الوبائي. 
إذا حصلنا على نتائج ايجابية أولية ثم لاحظنا اختفائها بعد بضعة أيام، فيجب مراجعة الاحتياج لبصمات أخرى، أو تفريغ تحميل الشحنات الكهروستاتيكية، أو مراجعة التشخيص، فقد يكون قد تم التركيز على الأعراض دون تحديد سبب العلة. 
في حالات نقص المناعة يكون من الضروري جداً الكشف عن الاشعاعات الأرضية تحت سرير المريض أو في أي مكان أخر يمضي فيه المريض وقتاً طويلاً، و تحريك الأثاث إذا وجد أنه يقع على أحد هذه المواقع الضارة أو قياس هذا الموقع و معالجته.
إذا تناولنا المرض من المنظور الكوني للطاقة فقد يكون له صفة لا يمكننا التحكم فيها ذات حكمة عليا، فقد يكون المرض ابتلاء يجب تحمله، و عندئذ لن يكون لعلاج تقليدي أو بديل قدرة على توفير الشفاء. فلنتحلى بالإيمان و نتذكر أننا لسنا سادة الموقف تماماً فهناك دائماً العامل الأعلى، فالمرض نظام للذاكرة له حياته الخاصة و شخصيته و ميلاده و مماته و خصائص منفردة و مجتمعة. 



فيزياء نوعية
هناك وعى عام و اهتمام يتزايد مع الوقت بمشكلة محدودية العلم المعاصر و عدم قدرته على تفسير العديد من الظواهر التي نراها في الحياة. فطريقة التفكير المعاصر أدت إلى انقسام في نظرتنا للحياة، أصبحنا لا نعترف إلا بما هو قابل للقياس، و كمّي كعلم. أما الفنون والعلوم الإنسانية والدين فنعتبرها غير علمية على أساس أن لها طبيعة نوعية ذاتية. وجهة النظر هذه قائمة على أساس أن علوم اليوم التقليدية لا تتعامل مع كل مستويات الطاقة الموجودة في الطبيعة. فنطلق كلمة "علمي" على كل ما يمكن قياسه كميا، متجاهلين أن عدم القدرة على قياس الشيء إنما هو في الحقيقة قصور في إمكانيات أدواتنا القياسية. 
إن الطبيعة لا تفهم وحدات قياسنا العلمية، فالسنتيمتر والبوصة والفولت …الخ غير موجودة في الطبيعة وإنما هي الطريقة التي نتبعها نحن لفهم الطبيعة عن طريق جعلها كمية. وعندما تتعرف الطبيعة على الكم يكون ذلك من خلال تفاعلها مع "الجانب النوعي لهذا الكم". ففي الطبيعة مثلا نجد أن كل رقم له ترددات نوعية يمكن أن تنتقل عن طريق التفاعل ويمكن أن تنتج تأثيرات معينة على نظم طاقة أخرى. فمفهوم الكم والكيف هما في الحقيقة وجهان لعملة واحدة.


فيثاغورس Pythagoras كان أول من قدم للعالم الغربي طريقة المصريين القدماء في الربط بين الخاصية الموسيقية و القيم العددية. استخدم آلة موسيقية بسيطة ، مصنوعة من وتر واحد مشدود على قطعة من الخشب و بواسطتها بيّن أن كل نوعية صوت تكون مرتبطة بطول معين على هذا الوتر موضحا بهذا أننا لدينا في الآلة الموسيقية أداة يمكنها أن تحول الكمية إلى النوعية والعكس صحيح. كل آلة موسيقية تقوم بنفس هذا التحويل.


لفهم خصائص هذا المقياس النوعي ننظر إلى النغمات الموسيقية وعلاقتها بكمية ترددات الصوت أو بطول الوتر الموسيقى، فنجد حقيقة و هي أن الأوتار عند فواصل معينة تتفاعل مع مره ونصف أو نصف الوتر وهكذا إلى ما لا نهاية وفى نفس الوقت تتأثر باقى الأوتار وتبدأ فى الإهتزاز وبنفس النسب السابقة يؤثر كل وتر على مثيله من التردد هذا التكرار أو هذا التأثير الدوري المتكرر هو سبب ما يجعلنا نتحدث عن الأوكتيفات Octave على البيانو، فنجد النغمات الأولى ثم الثامنة ثم الخامسة عشر.. وهكذا يحدثون نفس التأثير النوعي علينا.
ويمكننا تطبيق قوانين الرنين Resonance كما هي موجودة في الصوت على الألوان، ونفهم أن الألوان المتشابهة يمكنها أن تدخل في علاقة رنين بعضها مع بعض مما يعظم تأثيرها. كما في الموسيقى، سنجد أن الحركات و الأشكال و الاحساسات و الأفكار..الخ يمكنها أيضا أن تدخل في علاقة رنين بعضها مع البعض مما يضخم التفاعل الذبذبي و تبادل المعلومات الذي يحدث بينهم من خلال الرنين. 
على الرغم من أن نفس القوانين تطبق على كل مقاييس الحواس فإننا سنركز على مقاييس اللون والصوت ونترك ممقاييس أخرى مثل اللمس و الشم و التذوق لأنهم لا يستخدمون على نطاق واسع في أدوات القياس النوعي و سوف نشير إليهم عند اللزوم أو من خلال التحدث عن الأدوات التي تستخدمها.
لنفهم الفرق بين إدراك اللون والتأثير النوعي للون على أجهزتنا نقول ان ما يدخل المخ هو ذبذبات تترجم فى بنك معلومات المخ إلى نوعية معينة ترى الألوان والأذن تسمع ما يماثل اللون صوت فمثلا ترجمة اللون الأحمر إلى صوت متمثل فى نغمة دو وهكذا جميع الذبذبات تترجم بصريا أو سمعيا أو حسيا على حسب وظيفة كل حاسة . 
وعندما يحرم شخص من حاسة من حواسه فانه مع ذلك يستطيع أن يحس تأثير ما من خلال أحد حواسه الأخرى أو من خارج إدراك الحواس ومثال على ذلك: أن الأشخاص المصابون بعمى الألوان يمكنهم مع ذلك أن يحسوا الفرق بين الألوان وهناك بعض الأشخاص لهم حساسية خاصة يمكنهم أن يحسوا الألوان بأيديهم حتى وعيونهم مغمضة. أصبح لدينا إذن هنا خصائص مجردة فوق حسية تظهر نفسها على أي مقياس حسي ولذلك فيمكننا أن نترجم أي لون إلى نغمة موسيقية أو رائحة أو ملمس أو طعم أو شكل!!! يكون ذلك واضحا إذا تذكرنا أننا ندرك الألوان عن طريق انكسار زوايا الضوء(ذات الموجات المختلفة الأطوال) من خلال منشور زجاجي. و بما أن الزوايا هي وحدة بناء الأشكال تصبح بالتالي ترجمة الألوان إلى أشكال عملية واضحة وعلى ذلك نجد أنه كما في الألوان فالصوت والرائحة و الملمس والطعم يمكن ترجمتهم إلى أشكال (ومن هنا أيضا يمكن ترجمتهم إلى حركة و هذه خطوة أخرى أبعد). في النظرة النوعية للعالم فان كل شيء في الكون في علاقة و تفاعل كسيمفونية هائلة متناغمة . 
عندما يكون هناك نظامين للطاقة في علاقة رنين يحدث تبادل معلومات بينهما مما يجعلهما لا يعودان إلى حالتهما الأولية أبدا لأن كل منهما أصبح يحتفظ بجزء من المعلومات التي تحدث تغير في جهازه وتبقيهما مرتبطين إلى الأبد، وهذا يشبه إلى حد كبير ما لوحظ في فيزياء الكوانتومالتى تهتم بأصغر طاقة وتعتبره كون كامل فى حد ذاته . 
أتذكر في عام 1961، عامي الأول لدراسة العمارة في الجامعة الفيدرالية للتكنولوجيا (FIT) كان يدرّس لنا مادة الفن البروفيسور "هانز آس" وهو شخصية بارزة في مجال الفنون التجريدية في سويسرا وألمانيا وطلب منا عمل تدريبات على تحويل المؤلفات الموسيقية إلى فن مرئي. فكنا نستمع إلى ألحان باخ "Bach "، كالفوجيه، ونحولها إلى فن تجريدي عن طريق تحويل العلاقات الموسيقية إلى ألوان وأشكال وتكوينات نسب حسابية. ولم أدرك مدى أهمية هذه التدريبات الفنية و الدور الذي لعبته في تشكيل مفاهيمي الجديدة للتبادل بين المقاييس النوعية إلا بعد سنوات لاحقة. 
سأبدأ باستخدام أحد هذه المقاييس من الآن فصاعدا وهو مقياس اللون لأوضح الفرق بين الراديستيزيا المادية "Physical Radiesthesia " والراديستيزيا العقلية "Mental Radeisthesai" وذلك لمعرفتي الكاملة بهذا المقياس من خلال عملى كمعماري، و لأن العالمان الفرنسيان "ليون دى شومريه" وانطوان دى بليزال " Leon de Chaumery and Antoine de Bellizal " استخدماه وهما مكتشفي علم فيزياء قياس تأثير النوعية على نظام طاقة الإنسان في فترة الأربعينيات و الخمسينيات " وتم ضبط بندولات لونية بناء على أطوال الموجات الوترية وسمى علم الاهتزازات الضئيلة Micro vibratary physics (كما هو عنوان كتابهما) أو "الراديستيزيا الفيزيائية" " . وهناك أعمال أخرى للمهندس لويس تورين Louis Turrenne" " باستخدام مقاييس بنيت على القطبية وقام "فوايوم" Voillaume باستخدام مقياس بنى على أطوال البندول. ثم بعد ذلك في ألمانيا استخدم "شنايدر" Schneider نظريات "ليتشر" the Lecher antenna في موجات الراديو مزدوجة الهوائي لتطوير "مؤشر قياس ليتشر" Lecher antenna الذي استخدم لقياس أطوال الموجات التي تتفاعل معها مجالات طاقة أجسامنا. و يمكن ضبطه على مقياس لوني لقياس النوعية. 
إن "مؤشر قياس ليتشر" هو الأداة الرئيسية الآن التي تستخدم في قياس نوعية تفاعلات الطاقة بواسطة الممارسين الأوروبيين لعلم "الراديستيزيا الفيزيائية" لتميزه عن الشكل الأكثر انتشارا للراديستيزيا و هو "الراديستيزيا العقلية" (المعروف في إنجلترا وأمريكا أكثر بكلمة "داوزينج" Dowsing حيث تستخدم البندولات كأداة للتخاطب مع مستويات العقل الباطن من خلال شفرة تعطي معنى لحركات البندول في صورة تنويم مغناطيسي ذاتي. إن أسلوب تعلم كيفية استخدام البندول للدلالة على رد فعل من العقل الباطن هو أسلوب قيّم للدخول في حوار مع العقل الباطن أو لرسم خريطة لمستويات العقل الباطن وإمكانياته. ولكن هذه الطريقة للأسف طريقة غير موضوعية وتميل إلى الإيحاء الذاتي وبسبب طبيعته الذاتية غير الموضوعية اكتسب شهرة غير طيبة حيث اعتبر من فنون التكهن بالغيب. إن انتشار و رواج هذا الأسلوب من "الراديستيزيا" جعل من الضروري الفصل بينه و بين المدخل العلمي الذي يستخدم مقياس على مستوى إدراك يسبق مستوى المعنى الذاتي (الذي يختلف من شخص إلى آخر) كما سنرى لاحقا.
وسمى "شومريه" و "بليزال" علمهما "بفيزياء الاهتزازات الضئيلة" ليفرقوا بينه وبين الفيزياء العقلية. أما البعض الآخر فاستخدم مصطلح "الراديستيزيا الفيزيائية" بالنسبة للشكل العلمي وكلمة راديستيزيا فقط أو "راديستيزيا عقلية" أو المصطلح الأكثر شيوعا "داوزينج" للشكل النفسي العقلي. 
كما أن هذا التفريق كان ضروريا للتشابه الواضح بين أدوات كل منهما. ففي "الراديستيزيا المادية" الأدوات تضبط للقياس و هي لا تعتمد على القدرات النفسية للممارس المعرضة للتأثر بالإيحاء الذاتي.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تابع 2*

الحقيقة المطلقة والحقيقة المدركة " Absolute and perceived reality " 
حواسنا هي نافذة إدراكنا من خلالها نتعرف على مجال واسع من الترددات تكون أعضائنا حساسة لها. تتفاوت مجالات حساسية الكائنات المختلفة كل حسب البيئة التي يعيش فيها و أساسيات التأقلم معها و المهارات اللازمة لبقائه فيها: 
الحقيقة المطلقة هي مجموع كل مجالات تردد الطاقة في الكون. على الرغم من أننا نتفاعل مع مجالات الحقيقة المطلقة كوحدة كاملة إلا أننا لا نعرف عنها إلا القدر القليل جدا اللازم لحواسنا وهو ما نسميه الحقيقة المدركة وذلك بسبب الحدود التي تفرضها حواسنا. ولنقرب الفكره نقول : إذا مرّرنا الضوء، والذي ليس له لون، في منشور زجاجي سينكسر الضوء بزوايا مختلفة لتظهر ألوان الطيف. فالمكونات التي تنحني في زوايا مختلفة تبعا لطول موجة كل منهم تنفصل لتصبح مرئية كألوان مختلفة كل لون على حدة . فإذا عكسنا العملية ووضعنا كل الألوان مع بعض سيدمج كل لون مع عكسه "الألوان المكملة لبعضها البعض" و سنحصل على الضوء الأصلي عديم اللون ولكن به كل الألوان. وبالمثل إذا وضعنا كل مجالات التردد للحقيقة المطلقة مع بعضها البعض سنحصل على ما لا لون له ولا صوت له، كل شئ و لا شئ أي ما يطلق عليه الفيزيائيون energy soup (مزيج من الطاقة). الحقيقة المطلقة هي كل الطاقات. وكل كائن حي يتفاعل معها من خلال الحواس المختلفة لينتقى منها كل ما يحتاجه لينتج بعد ذلك الحقيقة المدركة الخاصة به التي تمكنه من التفاعل الأنسب مع البيئة المحيطة به.
لفهم كيفية حدوث هذه العملية وأين تكمن المقاييس المختلفة سنقوم بفصل عمليات الحواس إلى مستويات مختلفة من التفاعل .
. المستوى الأول :هو عضو الحواس حيث يتم انتقاء مجال تردد محدد من مجال التردد الكلى للطاقة الموجودة في الحقيقة المطلقة. كل عضو حسي مصمم بحيث ينتقى المجال الترددي المحدد الذي يتفاعل معه.
في المستوى الثاني: تتحول المعلومات الآتية من المستوى الأول للتفاعل وتنتقل في شكل رسائل كهربائية على طول عصب يؤدى إلى منطقة في المخ في هذا المستوى الثاني، رد الفعل العصبي لمعلومات الحواس المختلفة يكون متماثل: قد يكون بالزيادة أو النقص للدفعات العصبية الكهربائية. العصب لا ينقل اللون أو الصوت أو الرائحة أو الطعم أو الملمس. كل الأعصاب متماثلة فكلها تنقل دفعات كهربائية حاملة لمجموعة معلومات مشفّرة كرد فعل للطاقة المستقبلة من عضو الحس
المستوى الثالث : هو المكان الذي يتم فيه تقييم رد الفعل العصبي وفقا لمقياس نوعي للون والصوت والرائحة والطعم والملمس. هنا يترجم نفس رد الفعل العصبي الآتي من المستوى الثاني إلى مجموعة مختلفة من المقاييس. في المستوى الثالث الترجمة تكون مجردة وموضوعية لكل الناس لأنهم جميعا لديهم نفس التركيب التشريحي. في هذا المستوى لا تعبر المقاييس بطريقة كمية فقط عن مستوى الزيادة والنقص في الاندفاعات العصبية الكهربائية Electrical Nervous Impulses" " فحسب ولكن تشير أيضا إلى أوجه أخرى غير كمية ذات طبيعة نوعية. 
المستوى الرابع : هو مستوى المعنى للإدراك. كل أنواع المعلومات من مقاييس الإدراك المختلفة تصب في المخ مع بعضها البعض وتتبادل العلاقة مع مكونات الذاكرة في مخزوننا الشخصي من المعلومات الدائم الاتساع ليخرج الشكل النهائي للحقيقة المدركة كما نعيها. كأصوات وألوان وروائح وهكذا . 
في المستوى الخامس الحقيقة المدركة تنعكس و تظهر في الخارج على المناطق 
وينطبق ذلك أيضا على الزمان و المكان اللذان يخلقان طبقا لحقيقة وجودنا ويختلفان عن صورة الزمان و المكان للمخلوقات الأخرى أو الأبعاد الأخرى. في أحلامنا مثلا يمر الوقت بسرعات مختلفة والمكان يتبع قوانين مختلفة عن قوانين حالة اليقظة. فمفهوم الزمان والمكان لكل كائن يختلف باختلاف البيئة . 
في الراديستيزيا الفيزيائية نقيس نوعية التفاعل في المستوى الثالث وهو قبل مستوى وضوح المعنى والذي يكون عادة ملون بمخزون المعلومات لدينا. ليصبح مقياس عالمي للقياس النوعي. لأن كل شيء طاقة، والطاقة هي تردد والتردد هو التفاعل بين القطبين الموجب والسالب. ولكن من السهل استبدال اللون الأحمر بالقطب الموجب واللون الأزرق أو البنفسجي بالقطب السالب، أو اللون الأحمر للتعبير عن الزيادة في الطاقة والأزرق عن انخفاضها. فعند استخدامنا لتلك المقاييس بطريقة شمولية مطلقة يمكننا الدخول إلى عالم أبعد من حدود العلم الكمي ولكن بطريقة نوعية. الطريقة النوعية تسمح بالتفاعل مع كل مستويات الطاقة الموجودة في الطبيعة والتي تتضمن المستويات المادية و الحيوية والحسية والفكرية والروحية بطريقة مجردة وموضوعية الغير محددة بزمان و لا بمكان. 


البايوجيومتري ومفهوم توازن الطاقة:
البايوجيومتري علم يقوم أساسا على قوانين الفيزياء النوعية وهو يدخل الإتزان إلى جميع النظم الحيوية عن طريق لغة تصميم لأشكال هندسية ذات زوايا وأبعاد محسوبة على حسب كل مجال تطبيقى وهو علم يهتم بالإنسان كوحدة قياستأثير البيئة المحيطة على وظائفه الحيوية فلا معنى لأى علم لا يكون فى خدمة الإنسانية وحل مشاكلها فمثلا لا يحس الإنسان مكونات الملح ولكن يحس ويشعر به كتأثير نوعى عليه فى مدى ملوحيته وهكذا لذلك فهذا العلم يهتم أساسا بضبط إيقاع الإنسان مع البيئة المحيطة والتى يتزايد فيها ضغوط التلوث بكافة أنواعه وأخطرها التلوث الكهرومغناطيسى على صحة الإنسان . 


علم الراديستيزيا
الراديستيزيا Radiesthesia كلمة من أصل لاتيني تعني القابلية للاحساس بالاشعاع. هذا العلم يعمل على الاستفادة من قابلية الانسان للاحساس بالذبذبات بغرض الحصول على معلومات من مستويات الطاقة التي لا يمكن ادراكها بحواسنا الخمس. اذن هو علم تبادل المعلومات من خلال العلاقة بين مجال طاقة الانسان و مجالات طاقة الموجات حولنا. و تستعمل بعض الوسائل البسيطة كمؤشرات لقياس التفاعلات الذبذبية الدقيقة بين مستويات الطاقة المختلفة. و للراديستيزيا جذورها في مصر القديمة حيث كانت تمارس كعلم دقيق. و قد تميزت المجالات التطبيقية لهذا العلم بأنها كانت غير محدودة ولانهائية لأن هذا العلم يبحث في علاقة الانسان بكل ما حوله من مجالات القوى و الطاقة في الكون. 
على سبيل المثال، نجد أنه بالنسبة للطب كانت الراديستيزيا هى اسلوب كشف مبدئى للجراحين الفراعنة لأداء جراحات معقدة في المخ تحتاج اليوم الى تكنولوجيا عالية التكاليف. أما في مجال الجيولوجيا فقد اتضح أن كل مناجم الذهب التي تم العثور عليها في شبه جزيرة سيناء و لم تكن موجودة على الخرائط و تم اكتشافها عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية فقط كان قد سبق أن اكتشفها و استعملها علماء الجيولوجيا الفراعنة منذ زمن بعيد. أما الأكثر غرابة من ذلك فهو اكتشافنا أنهم كانوا يستعملون الأشكال الهندسية كوسيلة يدوية بارعة للتعامل مع الطاقة بغرض الحصول على أهداف وظيفية. ان هرم خوفو الأكبر بالجيزة يعتبر نموذج لأجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية و بثها، تلك الأجهزة التي ابتكرها المصريون القدماء. و غني عن الذكر أن لهذا الهرم خصائص عجيبة تكلمت عنها مئات الكتب التي تصدر باستمرار و تتسبب في مزيد من الحيرة للباحثين. و توجد بعض النقوشات الفرعونية تصور مجموعة من الاشخاص يستعملون البندول بينما توجد نقوشات أخرى نجد فيها آلهة الفراعنة يحملون أجهزة بث طاقة و هذه الأجهزة على هيئة صولجانات. و محاولة الحصول على فهم أعمق لعلم الفيزياء من خلال علم الراديستيزيا الفيزيائي يعتبر شرط أساسي لتطور أجهزة اصدار الطاقة الهندسية لذلك يجب أن ندرك أن معرفة المصريين القدماء كانت مبنية على أسس علمية دقيقة. و هذه النظريات التي تطورت على يد الفلاسفة الاغريق كفيثاغورس و أفلاطون و آخرين في مجال علم الأرقام و الهندسة المقدسة Sacred Geometry كانت في الأصل مجرد أجزاء من العلوم السرية التي استناروا بها في مصر و لكن لسوء الحظ فان هذه العلوم قد فقدت و لم يبقى منها الا أجزاء مختصرة أسئ فهمها، بقت كفلكلور شعبي قديم و طقوس سحرية .

انتقل علم الراديستيزيا الى أوروبا عن طريق العرب ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية و الحروب الصليبية 

القديس لودجير يحمل العصا التي يستعملها في الراديستيزيا و نموذج الكنيسة للتدليل على أهمية استعمال هذا العلم في بناء دور العبادة القديمة و لكن هناك فرع واحد من فروع الراديستيزيا استمر متواجدا عبر العصور كأحد العلوم السرية لطائفة الرهبان الجزويت و قد عرفوه عن طريق العرب اللذين برعوا فيه و نقل الى أوروبا أيام الحروب الصليبية و ابان الفتوحات الاسلامية في أوروبا . و كان هذا الفرع الأداة الأساسية التي استعملها المبشرون الجزويت للبحث عن الأعشاب الطبية في مختلف مناطق الأرض. و قد استعملوا أيضا الراديستيزيا كوسيلة هامة لاكتشاف مصادر المياه الجوفية . و قد اشتهر القسيس الجزويتي الأب " مرميه " الفرنسي بقيامه بذلك في فرنسا و سويسرا. و قد طبع كتابه الهام " كيف أعمل Comment j'opere " في حوالي سنة 1830 و شرح في هذا الكتاب كيفية استعمال الراديستيزيا للكشف عن المياه و المعادن (Dowsing) سواء كان ذلك في مواقعها أو عن بعد فيما يسمى بالتيليراديستيزيا. و على سبيل المثال فاننا نجد أن معظم مصادر المياه في باريس و فيينا كان قد تم اكتشافها في القرن الثامن عشر على يد ممارسين مشهورين للراديستيزيا. و كان يستعمل هذه النوعية من التطبيقات جزء من أحد أنظمة علم الراديستيزيا يطلق عليه الاسلوب العقلي Mental Radiesthesia قبل أن يتم وضع الأسس لعلم فيزياء الراديستيزيا الحديثة.
و على أية حال فان الراديستيزيا هي علم دقيق يتعامل مع العلاقات الذبذبية على نطاق واسع و هو يعتبر في واقع الأمر امتداد للفيزياء التقليدية و الدخول بها الى مجالات جديدة تشمل القياسات النوعية بالاضافة الى القياسات الكمية المعتادة. و قد أطلق الرواد الأوائل أسماء مختلفة على هذا الفرع من فروع الراديستيزيا. و أطلق عالما الفيزياء الفرنسيان " شوميري " و " بيليزال " عليه اسم الفيزياء الميكروذبذبية و ذلك في كتابهما المطبوع حوالي سنة 1940 و الذي مازال يعتبر أهم مرجع في هذا العلم. 


و بشكل عام تعتبر الراديستيزيا المبنية على هذا النوع الجديد من الفيزياء هي علم " طاقة الشكل " و تعرف أيضا بالراديستيزيا الفيزيقية. و بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد اكتشف شوميري و بيليزال أن الشكل الفرعوني، الوادج Wadj ، أو ما أطلقوا عليه في أوروبا اسم البندول المصري يشع نوع من الطاقة التي بها خصائص الموجات الحاملة مما يجعلها مناسبة للاتصالات بنفس القدر الذي تستعمل به موجات هرتز لحمل الصوت لمسافات بعيدة و يعتبر البندول المصري أحد أكثر البندولات شعبية في أوروبا كما قد تم ذكره في كتب عديدة عن الراديستيزيا. 
الوادج، من أشهر الأجهزة البندولية الفرعونية و أكثرهم شعبية و استعمالا في أوروبا 

و تنتشر في معظم أنحاء العالم الآن معاهد علمية لجميع فروع علم الراديستيزيا و ان اختلفت تطبيقاته من جهة لأخرى. ويعتبر هذا العلم قارب للتجديف و الابحار فيما وراء الطبيعة و الحواس. و استعمله الجيش الألماني للكشف عن المتفجرات خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى و الثانية. و فعل الجيش الأمريكي نفس الشئ في فييتنام. و كانت الراديستيزيا هي العلم الذي قاد " ولهلم رايتش " في اكتشاف الطاقة الارجوانية Orgone التي برغم حدوث جدل كبير حولها في حياته أصبحت مؤخرا مادة خاضعة للبحث العلمي الجاد. و نستطيع أن نقول أن هذا العلم أيضا كان شعلة الانطلاق بالنسبة لعلم السايكوترونيكس Psychotronics الذي كان " دربال " و علماء آخرون في الكتلة الشرقية رواد فيه. كذلك في الغرب يعتبر علم الراديونيكس Radionicsفرع آخر من فروع علم الراديستيزيا يعمل من خلال أجهزة كهربائية.
أما في مصر فهندسة التشكيل الحيوي Biogeometry يستخدم علم الراديستيزيا كوسيلة دقيقة للقياس و البحث بعد القيام بتطويره واكتشاف أسسه العلمية التي غابت عن العالم لفترة طويلة، و أطلق عليه "علم الرنين التوافقي النوعي"ليميزه عن باقي أنواع الراديستيزيا التي تفتقر إلى الناحية العلمية الموضوعية. و بذلك يعود العلم الى مهده لينطلق بقوة و على أساس علمي من جديد. صممت أجهزة قياسية بالغة الدقة تتيح لنا الآن تحويل قياسات النسب الكمية الى نوعية ( أي قياس نوعية التأثير الذي يحدثه الشئ، كالكهرباء مثلا، على طاقة الانسان باعتبار أن الانسان هو العامل الأهم في أي حضارة. فالحضارة توجد فقط لخير الانسان و صالحه و الا فلا تسمى حضارة ) و العكس أيضا، مما ساهم في ايجاد الحلول لأخطار عصر المعلومات التي تهدد الحياة على كوكب الأرض و في ادخال العنصر الانساني على الحضارة الحديثة و بالتالي تحويلها من حضارة على حساب الانسان الى حضارة لحسابه و حساب رقيه على جميع المستويات من المادية الى الروحية.



الأخضر السلبي

الكون فيكتيف، جهاز بندولي صممه العالمان الفرنسيان شوميري و بيليزال لقياس الموجات الذبذبية المختلفة تمتاز موجات الأخضر السلبي ( كما أطلق عليها العالمان الفرنسيان شوميري و بيليزال ) بأن لها خاصية ذبذبية حاملة مخترقة، أي أنها تنفذ من خلال كل شئ. و تنقسم موجات الأخضر السلبي الى نوعيتان، احداهما مفيدة جدا للانسان و هي التي نقصدها في مكونات الطاقة الروحية المنظمة الموجودة في أماكن العبادة لأنها حاملة و لها خاصية اتصال قوية و تسمى هذه النوعية "بالأخضر السلبي المغناطيسي" و هي موجات أفقية.
أما النوعية الضارة من موجات الأخضر السلبي فيطلق عليها اسم "الأخضر السلبي الكهربائي" و هي موجودة في أماكن انبعاث الطاقة الضارة ( السرطانية ) من الأرض و هي موجات رأسية. و الطاقة في جسم الانسان تسري في موجات أفقية و وجود موجات رأسية في مجال طاقة الانسان هو دليل على الخلل و المرض. 



الرنين
الكون و كل ما فيه في حالة دائمة من التفاعل الذبذبي على جميع المستويات و كما يقول المثل " انك لا تستطيع أن تقطف وردة بدون أن يؤثر ذلك على أبعد نجم في الكون ". كل شئ طاقة و الطاقة ما هي الا موجات ذبذبية متحركة في الكون. تتعامل هذه الموجات الذبذبية بعضها مع بعض عن طريق قانون الرنين Resonance . و يمكننا فهم ذلك اذا نظرنا بأسلوب مبسط الى قانون التناغم و الايقاع Harmonics في الموسيقى. عندما نضرب الوتر على آلة موسيقية فان كل ثامن وتر سوف يتذبذب بالاتفاق مع القانون الذي ينص على أن النوعيات المتماثلة من الأصوات تكرر نفسها بصورة لانهائية. و بالرغم من أن الذبذبات و الأصوات التي نسمعها مختلفة الا أن الأذن الموسيقية المدربة يمكنها بسهولة تحديد نوعية كل نوتة و مكانها على السلم الموسيقي أي كان هذا المكان برغم أن هذه الأصوات قد لا تبدو متشابهة بالنسبة للشخص العادي. و هذا الأسلوب الخاص المستعمل للتناغم بين الآلات قد تم التوسع في استعماله في كل مجالات الحياة على يد العلماء في مصر القديمة و تم تقديمه للغرب على يد فيثاغورس الذي ترجم كل خاصية ذبذبية في الكون الى نسبة على آلة أحدية الأوتار من أجل تنظيم الأخذ بالقياسات في الراديستيزيا. و ترجمت النسب الموسيقية أيضا الى ألوان و الى أشكال هندسية. فكل نوتة تكون في تناغم (رنين) مع كل لون و كل شكل هندسي (زاوية) ممن لهم نفس خاصيتها الذبذبية. فكما تتجاوب طبلة الأذن بصورة آلية مع الموجات الصوتية التي تتحرك عبر الهواء و ترسل نبضات للمخ الذي يقوم بدوره بترجمتها الى ما نسمعه، يتجاوب العصب البصري للموجات الذبذبية للون فيقوم بارسال رسائل مشفرة للمخ الذي يحول هذه الشفرة الى ألوان مرئية. و الألوان و الأصوات و الأشكال لهم خصائص ذبذبية تدخل في رنين مع مستويات تناغم أعلى لا نستطيع أن ندركها بقدراتنا الحسية ( الحواس الخمس ).
في الراديستيزيا نحتاج الى وسيلة تمكننا من التركيز الارادي على الشئ الذي نريد الدخول في علاقة رنين معه لقياسه بما يسمى بالرنين الاختياري. و يمكننا فهم هذا الرنين الاختياري من خلال استحضارنا القدرة على اختيار سماعنا لأصوات منخفضة بالرغم من وجود أصوات أكثر ارتفاعا بالقرب منا. اذا اخترنا فالمخ قادر اذن على تكبير الأصوات المنخفضة و بالتالي فهو يقوم بدور وسيلة التركيز الارادي هذه. 
قانون الرنين اذن هو الباب الواسع الذي منه ندخل الى آفاق لا نستطيع بلوغها عن طريق الحواس الخمس. و على مستوى صحة الانسان فالرنين يفتح باب للشفاء على كل المستويات. بارادتنا و عن طريق العقل الذي وهبنا الله اياه نستطيع أن نختار المستويات التي نكون في رنين مستمر معها، أي في تبادل مستمر للمعلومات و الطاقات معها. بعد أن عرفنا الطاقة المنظمة ( الروحية ) في الكون و أنها الوحيدة القادرة على ادخال الاتزان في جميع مستويات الطاقات الأخرى، و عرفنا أننا عن طريق الرنين نستطيع أن نكون دائما في علاقة معها، ألم يحن الوقت لكي نختار أن نتيح أنفسنا لها لتحقق لنا الصحة الشاملة المتكاملة على جميع المستويات من المادية الى الروحية ؟



العينة
من أجل احداث رنين مع مادة ما بغرض الحصول على معلومات أو بغرض البحث العلمي أو ادخال التوازن، فاننا نحتاج الى عينة من تلك المادة. و العينة في الراديستيزيا هي شئ له كل الخصائص الذبذبية لتلك المادة أو الشخص الذي نود قياسه. و ذلك كما يحدث في الطب التقليدي حينما نجري عمليات التحليل في المعامل لعينات دم أو أنسجة أو خلافه فالعينة من الشئ يكون فيها كل خصائص الشئ.
أما بالنسبة للراديستيزيا، فبما أننا نتعامل على مستوى ذبذبي، يكون من المتاح لنا أن نختار العينات من مجال أوسع منه في الطب التقليدي. ففي " الداوزينج Dowsing " الذي هو احد التطبيقات المنتشرة للراديستيزيا و الذي تم ممارسته عبر العصور للبحث عن المياه الجوفية، نجد أن الجسم البشري نفسه يعمل كعينة للبحث عن الماء لأن ثلثا وزن جسم الانسان هو من الماء. يمكن أيضا استعمال الصور الشخصية و اللعاب و الدهون المركزة على الجبهة كعينات. أو أي مادة أخرى كانت مرتبطة بالشخص و لصيقة به مدة طويلة و بالتالي تكون قد تشربت بطاقاته. و من هنا نجد اختيارات لانهائية يمكن استعمالها كعينات في علم الراديستيزيا.
و بالنظر الى الطبيعة المتعددة الجوانب للراديستيزيا فان المادة الخاضعة للقياس يمكن أن تكون ذات طبيعة مادية أو مجردة. و يمكن استعمال الاسلوب الرمزي أو استعمال قوة الخيال و القدرة على التصور لخلق "عينة عقلية " تحمل بدورها كل الخصائص الذبذبية للمادة. و تتميز العينات الذبذبية بتخطيها حاجز الزمان و المكان. ففي معامل التحاليل العادية العينة تعكس حالة المريض لحظة أخذ العينة منه، بينما نجد بالنسبة للعينات الذبذبية أنه يمكن بمجرد أخذ عينة واحدة متابعة حالة المريض أو المادة التي نقيسها أيا كانت في أي وقت بعد ذلك بدون الاحتياج الى أخذ عينة أخرى.


مركز البايوجيومترى 
أهداف مركز البايوجيومترى
• مركز البحوث : 
الهدف الأساسى منه هو بحث وتطوير علم الهندسة الحيوية وعلم البصمات الحيوية وعلم الراديستزيا وذلك بسبب الطبيعة المتعددة لهذه العلوم والدراسات والبحث فى تطبيقهم فى مختلف المجالات ويكون تحت إشراف المحترفين فى المهن التقليدية مثل الطب ، الثقافة ، الزراعة ، الديكور ..... والدراسات البديلة . 
• مكتب التصميم والهندسة المعمارى : 
د. إبراهيم كريم هو فى الأصل مهندس معمارى وهو المالك لشركة التصميم والهندسة المعمارية " مكتب إستشارات هندسية معمارية " والذى قام بتأسيسه أبيه الدكتور سيد كريم فى عام 1934 وهو أحد مكاتب الهندسة المعمارية المشهورة فى الشرق الأوسط . ومن الطبيعى أن يعتمد البحث الأول وجميع الأبحاث فى علم البايوجيومترى على شكل جديد من فنون العمارة والذى يزيد من فاعلية الوظائف الحيوية للانسان ويعطى معنى جديد لمفهوم " البيت" . وكانت التطبيقات الأولى لعلم البايوجيومترى فى فن العمارة عام 1983 من خلال بناء المرحلة الأولى للوحدات السكنية السياحية بمنتجع الأولد فيك فى الغردقة بالبحر الأحمر وأيضا منتجع بورترية فى العين السخنة بالبحر الأحمر عام 1992 .
ومن ضمن التطبيقات العديدة لعلم البايوجيومترى تصميم أشكال هتدسية للارتقاء بنوعية الطاقة الموجودة فى المنازل ولإلغاء الآثار الضارة لمجالات الطاقة الغير مرئية اما بسبب التصميم الهندسى المعمارى ، أو توزيع الأسلاك الكهربائية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة أو بسبب أماكن وطريقة توزيع الآثاث. ان الأشكال الهندسية صممت خصيصا بشكل جذاب لتناسب ديكور المنزل و توضع بشكل إستراتيجى لإزالة الطاقة السلبية وإضافة الإيجابية إليه.
ان مكتب التصميم متخصص فى مجالات تصميم الآثاث والأغراض المنزلية مثل ( مصابيح – براويز للصور – صوانى الشاى .....إلخ ) . و الجدير بالذكر أن الأشكال الهندسة الحيوية حين تم تصميمها أو حفرها على المجوهرات أظهرت تأثير إيجابى على مجال طاقة جسم الإنسان وخفضت إلى حد كبير الخطر المحتمل على الصحة بسبب التليفونات المحمولة ، أجهزة الكومبيوتر ، وكل الأجهزة الحديثة الأخرى .


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم مكتب بريد و تليغراف*

دراسة دور المشروع الاجتماعي

	قبل البدء في فهم المشروع وعلاقاته الداخلية والأسس التصميمية له لابد من عمل دراسة عامة لفائدة المشروع الاجتماعية ودورة في المجتمع

•	فنجد ان

1-	المشروع له دور اجتماعي فعال في آي مكان يوجد به

2-	يعمل على الاتصال بين الناس فى كل مكان بأنحاء العالم وسرعتها وذلك لزيادة العلاقات بين الأفراد في كل مكان 

3- تعتبر فكرة البريد ( عمليات توصيل الرسائل ) هى فكرة من اقدم الأفكار للاتصال منذ قديم الزمن وذلك في الحضارات القديمة المختلفة لذلك يظهر فائدتها القصوى فى تقدم الحضارات
	ذلك

لابد من وضع هذه الاعتبارات الوظيفية الهامة قبل البدء في الأسس التصميمية والتنظيمية للمشروع والعمل على هذا الأساس 

لابد من توفير صور السهولة في فهم المشروع وسهلة التعامل بداخلة لدى جميع الفئات من الأفراد



	بداية التعامل مع المشروع وفهمه
دراسة فكره المشروع


1-	المشروع مشروع قومي عام صالح لكل المواطنين

2-	المشروع يتردد علية جميع الجمهور من كل الجنسيات

3-	لابد من مراعاة الجمال فى المشروع الشكلي والجمالي
4-	التعبير عن المشروع بأنه مشروع قومي ناجح يعبر عن قوة بلادة

5-	لابد من الحصول على معنى يعبر عنة وهو العظمة والجمال في المشروع وذلك 
لابراز الفكرة المعمارية للمشروع وفائدته الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وفضلة على سهولة الاتصال

العناصر التي يتم تناولها في المشروع
	من حيث الأسس التصميمية

العظمة

الجمال

الفائدة الوظيفية

الوحدة التناسق الداخلي مع الخارجي

الأهداف الوظيفية للمشروع

1- عمليات استقبال الجمهور
2- عمليات وصول وفرز الطرود 
3-عمليات توفير أماكن للعاملين بالمشروع

عناصر المشروع

1-	جزء الاستقبال للجمهور
2-	جزء الموظفين ( التعاملات )
3-	جزء الموظفين الداخلي والمدير
4-	جزء استقبال الشاحنات والطرود الداخليه
5-	جزء خدمي للمشروع


الأهداف الخدميه للمشروع

1-	توفير بيئة جيدة لدى الموظفين أثناء العمل من حيث

-راحة أماكن العمل
-الخدمات العامة للموظفين( البوفيه – دورات المياه )

2-توفير بيئة مناسبة للجمهور وسهولة الحركة الداخلية وسهولة التعامل معه واستيعاب المكان وفهمة (الفراغ ) ومتطلباتهم


3-سهولة استقبال الطرود من الشاحنات الخاصة التي داخل المشروع وفرزها في سهولة

4-جزء الخدمات وتشتمل ( البوفيه – دورات المياه )


دراسة الشكل العام للمشروع
Style

تعتمد فكرة المشروع على انه مشروع خدمي ووطني من الدرجة الأولى لذلك
لابد من التعامل معه على هذا الأساس
لذلك فان افضل style للمشروع معبر عن ذلك هو أل style الفرعوني المعبر عن عراقة المشروع وقيمته القومية والاجتماعية للمجتمع وابراز عظمته في هذا style system
	ولكن

نظرا للتقدم فى الحضارات وظهور حضارات أخرى جديدة في حياتنا من الحضارات الحديثة التي أبرزت دورها فى التقدم الحديث فلابد من إبراز دورها في style system للمشروع 

ألstyle الفرعوني
أهم تعبيراته
من أهم التعبيرات عن النظام الفرعوني pharouse style هو _____________ العظمة 
القوة

•	لذلك لابد من الاهتمام بهذين العنصرين والإلحاح على التعبير عنها في المشروع 
•	أقوى الأمثلة
من أقوي المعبرات على ألstyle الفرعوني
1-المسلة
2-العمود الفرعوني
3-الصروح
الأفضل
من أرقي أقوى التعبيرات فى الفرعونية هي الأعمدة والأساطين التي منها نباتية التي تعبر عن عراقة واصالة بلادها وعلاقتها بشريان الحياة
وهو نهر النيل مؤسس الحضارة المصرية القديمة

	كيفية مزج آلstyle الفرعوني مع style الحديث (old style _____ modern style 
مناهم العوامل الأساسية لنجاح آي المشروع هي عملية إبراز دور الحضارات الحديثة في تقدم الأمم وإظهار تأثيرها على المنشات الحديثة والحياة
لذلك
•	يفضل عمل مزج للحضارات مع بعضها البعض مع الحفاظ على أصالة الحضارات القديمة فى صورتها الطبيعية فى بعض الأجزاء مثل العمود الفرعوني 

الدراسة العامة لعناصر المشروع وعلاقتها مع بعضها البعض
DEAGRAM










	دراسة عامه على الدياجرام العام للمشروع

دراسة عامة على ال layout









	دراسة عامة لفكرة المشروع



دراسة البيئة الداخلية للمشروع

لكي يتم دراسة أكيدة وصحيحة لبيئة للمشروع الداخلية لابد من دراسة علاقات التكوين الداخلي للمشروع ودراسة جيدة له حتى يسهل الحصول على التالي

1-	بيئة داخلية ممتازة قادرة على أداء الوظيفة المحددة له بشكل جيد وملائم للمشروع 
لذلك
فلابد من وجود علاقة وثيقة بين كل من

1-	الاستقبال للجمهور _________________________مكاتب التعاملات الموظفين 

حيث انه لابد من وجود علاقة قوية بينهم ولابد من توفير كل من
-سهولة الوصول
-سهولة التعامل
-الاتصال المباشر والقوى بينهم

1-	مكاتب الموظفين ____إدارية ___________________________بالمدير 
____تعاملات 

	تعتبر هذه العلاقات من العلاقات الهامة المباشرة حيث انه لابد أن يكون هناك علاقة بين من يرآس العمل والعاملين بالمشروع حتى تكون هناك سهولة فى العمل الداخلي


2-	سهولة عملية الفرز للطرود ______________________________وسهولة وصولها بدقة إلى أقسام التعاملات 

حيث أنة لابد من حدوث سهولة فى توصيل الطرود بعد الفرز إلى غرف التعاملات بحرص وبدون أي مشاكل فيها حتى لا يتم إعاقة العمل وحدوث مشاكل فى العمل الداخلى

	دراسة ال LAYOUT وعلاقته بالمشروع


•	لابد من ان تكون مساقط المشروع معبرة ومؤكدة على فكرة المشروع الأساسية وكيفية توضيحها للفكرة وذلك في 

1-	المساقط الأفقية وفكرتها
2-	مضمون ألLAY OUT الخارجي
3-	في الوجهات والمناظير لتصبح اكثر وضوحا


	دراسة الVIEW وعلاقاته الداخلية

•	لابد من وجود علاقة بين البيئة الداخلية والخارجية للمشروع

وذلك للأعداد مصفوفة من العلاقات الجيدة في المشروع 
وذلك من ناحية استغلال في التشكيل الداخلي للمشروع والتفاعل معه 
يعتبر استغلال ألVIEW الخارجي للمشروع من أهم العوامل لنجاح المشروع 


	كيفية ابرز ال VIEW الخارجي في المشروع


يتم عملية ابرز فكرة أل VIEW الخارجي من

1- استخدام المسطحات الزجاجية في الوجهات التي تطل على أل VIEW الخارجي الجيد آو عمل ألVIEW الصناعي
3-خلق VIEW داخلي صناعي داخل فراغان المشروع مثل أحواض الزهور
4- استخدام نظام أل	SKY LIGHT في عمل إضاءة داخلية شبة طبيعية وذلك في إضاءة الفراغ الداخلي حتى يتم عمل تفاعل بين الفراغ الداخلي والخارجي لفراغات المشروع


انتهت
دراسة عامة على الفكرة التصميمية للمشروع


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمال الخرسانة العادية*

أعمال الخرسانة العادية
(1) مقدمة:
مهمات مونة الخرسانة من زلط ورمل وأسمنت، يلزم أن تكون من أحسن الأنواع المعتمدة والتى تنطبق عليها المواصفات الخاصة بهذه المواد فى هذا الدفتر وفى المواصفات القياسية المعتمدة. كما يجب إجراء جميع الاختبارات اللازمة على مكونات الخرسانة العادية والتى تنص عليها المواصفات القياسية المصرية وكذلك الكود المصرى لميكانيكا التربة والأساسات والكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة والوارد منها فى هذه الشروط بالباب الثالث الخاص بأعمال الخرسانة المسلحة.
-توضع الخرسانات بكامل العروض والأسماك المبينة بالرسومات والتى تستنتج منها ولا تُحتسب الخرسانات التى وضعت زيادة عن المطلوب لسبب خطأ فى التخطيط أو المناسيب أو المصنعية.
-توضع الخرسانات فى مواضعها ولا يسمح بإلقائها من أعلى وذلك على طبقات متتالية سمك الواحدة منها لا يزيد عن 25 سم وتدق كل طبقة على حدة بالمندالات على عموم السطح فى اتجاه جوانب الخنادق وبحيث لا تترك فراغات بها أو بالخرسانات وقبل وضع أى طبقة من الخرسانة يغسل سطح الطبقة السابقة بالماء. 
-إذا احتياج الأمر لنزح المياه قبل أو أثناء أو بعد رمى الخرسانة فيجب أن يقوم المقاول بعمل الترتيب اللازم لنزح المياه دون أن يؤثر ذلك تأثيراً مباشراً على صندوق الخرسانة، وعلى المقاول أن يستحضر الطلمبات والأدوات والآلات لنزح المياه.
-يجب رش الخرسانات العادية رشاً غزيراً لمدة ثلاثة أيام متتالية حتى لا تتعرض للتشققات.
-تُقاس جميع أعمال الخرسانة العادية قياساً هندسياً - والفئة بالمتر المكعب - وتشمل توريد المهمات والآلات والعبوات والمصنعية ونزح المياه وخلافه. 
-	-خرسانة عادية لزوم الأساسات تتكون من 0.8 متر مكعب من الزلط (يمر من حلقة قطرها 3 سم) ومن 0.40 متر مكعب رمل مضافاً إليه 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى أو مقاوم للكبريتات حسب الرسومات التنفيذية ما لم يُذكر خلاف ذلك بالرسومات الإنشائية والثمن يشمل الدق على طبقات لا تتجاوز 25 سم ووزن سطح الخرسانة أفقياً حسب المقاسات والمناسيب المطلوبة بنفس المونة المذكورة.
-	-دكة خرسانة عادية لزوم الأرضيات واسفل أعمال التبليطات للدور الأرضي والأرصفة وتحت الطروفيات بسمك 15 سم، ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك وتتكون من واحد متر مكعب زلط ونصف متر مكعب رمل مضافاً إليهما 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى على أن يكون الزلط يمر من حلقة قطر 4 سم ولا يمر من حلقة قطر 3 سم والثمن يشمل رش ووزن المسطح بحيث يكون مستوياً تماما طبقاً للمناسيب بنفس المونة المذكورة.
-خرسانة عادية لزوم الأساسات بمحتوى 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى أو مقاوم للكبريتات لكل متر مكعب من الخرسانة العادية بخلطة جاهزة من محطة خلط معتمدة من جهاز الإشراف على أن تقدم المستندات التالية للإعتماد قبل التوريد:
	شهادة صلاحية للأسمنت المستخدم مبين بها نتائج كافة الاختبارات التى تم إجراؤها على الأسمنت طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية.
	شهادة صلاحية للركام الصغير والكبير مبين بها نتائج كافة الاختبارات التى تم إجراؤها على الركام طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية.
	تقرير فنى عن تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية.
	شهادة صلاحية لماء الخلطة المستخدم.
	بيانات خاصة بالإضافات وصلاحيتها وتأثيرها على الخرسانة.
ويشمل البند كافة المعدات والآلات اللازمة لتوريد وصب الخرسانة والدك والرش بالمياه حسب أصول الصناعة. وترسل مع كل خلطة شهادة تسليم باسم وحدة التصنيع موقعاً عليها من مدير الوحدة المسئول ومبين بها:
	نسب مكونات الخلطة شاملة الإضافات.
	كمية الخرسانة بالسيارة.
	زمن الخلط وقوام ورتبة الخرسانة
	رقم السيارة ووقت مغادرتها وحدة التصنيع ومكان يوضح به وقت وصول السيارة لمكان الصب فى موقع المشروع، ويتم حفظ الشهادة فى سجلات المشروع وصورة منها فى وحدة التصنيع للرجوع إليها عند اللزوم.
--خرسانة فينو سمك 5 سم تتكون من 0.8 متر مكعب زلط + 0.4 متر مكعب رمل + 350كيلو جرام أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي وذلك لحماية الطبقة العازلة بالدور الأرضي.
--دكة خرسانة عادية من كسر الطوب أو من أي ركام خفيف لملئ الأجزاء المنخفضة من دورات المياه والمطابخ أو تشكيل خرسانة ميول الأسطح تتكون من 0.8 متر مكعب ركام خفيف +0.4 متر مكعب رمل +350كيلو جرام أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي ويضاف 150 كيلو جرام جير مطفي في حالة استعدالها لتشكيل خرسانة الميول للأسطح.
--خرسانة عادية بسك متوسط 5 سم للعزل الحراري للأسطح وتشمل على مادة السيليتون ومحتوى أسمنتي 350كيلو جرام أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي والبند محمل عليه عمل طبقة لياسة سمك 2 سم بمادة الاديبوند لحماية خرسانة العزل.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمال الكهرباء*

اعمال الكهرباء 
الشروط العامة المواصفات الفنية 
المواصفات الفنية للوحات توزيع الضغط المنخفض
المواصفات العامة:
-1	يتم التجميع الكامل للوحات التوزيع بكل ما تحتويه من قضبان وقواطيع ولمبات بيان (أحمر – أصفر – أزرق) وأجهزة قياس وخلافه فى المصنع فى لوحة واحدة مستعدة للقفل والتركيب والتوصيلات بكابلات القوى.
-2	يجب أن تصنع لوحات التوزيع على أساس إستخدامها داخل المبانى.
-3	يجب أن تتحمل لوحة التوزيع جميع الإجهادات الميكانيكية الواقعة عليها.
-4	يجب دهان اللوحة ببوية الفرن من الداخل والخارج وأن تكون لها مقاومة عالية ضد الصدأ.
-5	اللوحة لها أبواب يمكن غلقها ولها مفاتيح ويمكن الوصول إلى أجزائها.
-6	يجب أن ترتب القواطيع وأجهزة التحكم والوقاية ... الخ داخل اللوحة بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها وتكون قابلة للفك والتركيب من الواجهة دون أن يؤثر ذلك على الوحدات الأخرى.
-7	لابد وأن تكون المسافات بين فضبان التوزيع مناسبة بحيث تتحمل تيارات القصر.
-8	أن كثافة التيار فى القضبان لا يزيد عن 1ز5 أمبير/مم2 ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك صراحة أو بإعطاء أبعاد للقضبان المستخدمة.
-9	عدد القضبان فى اللوحة خمسة (3 أوجه + تعادل + أرضى) وجميع القضبان مصنوعة من النحاس الأحمر الألكتروليكى النقي ومدهونة بالألوان (الأحمر – الأصفر – الأزرق) للأوجه الثلاثة واللون الأسود للتعادل واللون الأبيض للأرضي.
-10	دخول وخروج الكابلات في اللوحة الرئيسية من أسفل ولابد للسماح لهذه الكابلات بالإنثناء بأنصاف أقطار لا تؤثر على خصائص الكابلات.
-11	تزود اللوحات بأجهزة القياس والعدادات بالجزء العلوى من اللوحة وبحيث يسهل التعامل مع هذه الأجهزة أثناء الصيانة والإصلاح وعلى ألا تقل أبعاد العداد عن 9×9 سم2.
-12	توفر وقاية لأجهزة القياس ولمبات البيان فى اللوحة من خلال قواطع أوتوماتيكية أو مصهرات ذات سعة مماثلة لسعة اللوحة.
-13	يكتب على جميع القواطع والمفاتيح ولبمات البيان وأجهزة القياس ... الخ إستخداماتها وأماكن التغذية وذلك على بطاقة صغيرة من البلاستيك الأسود اللون وأن تكون الكتابة للبيانات مضغوطة باللون الأبيض وباللغة العربية الواضحة.
-14	يرسم على السطح الخارجى للوحات تخطيط مسار الدوائر والمفتيح بالمعدن البارز (Synoptic Diagram).

-2 تصنيع اللوحات ومواصفاتها الفنية:

-1	يتم تصنيع اللوحات طبقاً للمواصفات الفنية الألمانية (IEC Pub 439, VDE Part 5& TYPE Tested).
-2 يتم عمل التوصيلات والتركيبات داخل اللوحة طبقاً لأصول الصناعة كما تستخدم أسلاك وكابلات تسير فى خطوط رأسية وأفقية مستقيمة ومثبته كى يتم توفير الحماية اللازمة للأفراد ضد اللمس المنصوص عليها فى المواصفات القياسية الألمانية، وعمل غطاء داخلى يسمح بتشغيل المعدات ولا يسمح بلمس الأجزاء المكهربة.
-3 درجة الحماية فى اللوحات IP42 طبقاً للمواصفات (DIN 40050 S118 / IEC Pub. 144) ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك.
-4	يتم تصنيع قضبان (بارات) التوزيع ومثبتاتها من النحاس الألكتروليكى النقى المخصص للأعمال الكهربائية وذلك بقطاعات مناسبة تتحمل الحد الأقصى لشدة التيار.
-5	يجب ربط مخارج قواطع الدوائر الفرعية والقاطع الرئيسى ببارات نحاسية مناسبة بها فتحات لربط أطراف كابلات التغذية العمومية من المحول وكذا كابلات التغذية الفرعية عن طريقها وليس عن طريق مسامير نقاط التوصيل بالقاطع نفسه.

-3 المعدات والأجهزة داخل اللوحة:

-1	جميع الأجهزة والقواطع ... الخ المستخدمة داخل اللوحات تكون من صانع واحد ومن بلد صنع واحدة.
-2	الصناعة المقبولة للأجهزة والمعدات والقواطع المستخدمة داخل اللوحات هى صناعة Telemechanique and MG، مارلين جران فى ألمانيا أو فرنسا أو سويسرا أو ما يماثلها.
-3	كافة البيانات لكل لوحة من اللوحات الموردة لابد وأن تكون معطاه على هذه القطع والأجهزة وواضحة ومعتمدة وتحتوى على إسم وعنوان المصنع ورقمها التسلسلى وخصائصها الكهربائية أثناء التشغيل ودرجة الحرارة وحدود التحكم وجميع المعلومات التى تعتبر ضرورية.
-4	قواطع نظم التوزيع المستخدمة (Distribution Type C, B) لها خصائص ثابته عكسية لزيادة التيار مع الوقت اللازم للفصل ومزودة بوقاية حرارية ومغناطيسية ضد زيادة الحمل وحدوث القصر وتكون مزودة بأجهزة قطع الشرارة (Arcque Enching Device).
-5	قواطع منمنمة (Miniature): هى قواطع أوتوماتيكية ثلاثية أو أحادية الوجه 220/380 فولت، 50 ذبذبة/ث وتكون مزودة بوقاية حرارية ومغناطيسية ضد زيادة الحمل وحدوث قصر.
-6	القواطع الهوائية (Air C. B): وهى من النوع ذو خاصية القطع الهوائى ويمكن تشغيلها يدوياً أو ميكانيكياً وذات سعة قطع لا تقل عن (35) ميجا فولت أمبير عند جهد (380) وفلت وتتحمل تيار قطع لا تقل عن 60 كيلو أمبير وهى من نوع قواطع نظم التوزيع (بند 3-3-4) وتكون مزودة بالآتى:
	ريلاى ضد زيادة التيار وضد أخطاء الأرضى ويجب أن يكون من النوع المعاير (Adjustabe) بحيث أن يمكن معايرته بالنسبة لزيادة التيار من 50% إلى 100% وبالنسبة لأخطاء توصيل الأرضى من 
20% إلى 80%.
	يقوم القاطع الخاص بحماية المحول بالحماية ضد التحميل الزائد وإرتفاع درجة الحرارة ... الخ.
	وقاية كهرومغناطيسية ضد تيار القصر.
	القواطع ذات القدرات العالية التى تعمل فى الدوائر ذات الأحمال الثقيلة (اثنين من ثلاثة) يجب أن تزود بالموتور للعمل أوتوماتيكيا والأجهزة اللازمة لأخطار التشغيل إما أوتوماتيكياً أو يدوياً كما هو موصوف فيها بعد.
-7	قواطع لحماية الموتورات: وهى قواطع تستخدم لحماية الموتورات من زيادة الحمل حرارياً والقصر فى الدائرة ولها ضبط فصل عكسى للتيار مع الوقت (فصل زيادة حمل حرارى) والذى يمكن ضبطه مع تيار الموتور والفصل الكهرومغناطيسى يعمل فوراً فى صحة القصر فى الدائرة ولا يتأثر بتيار بدء التشغيل.
These C. B. have adjustable inverse – time over current release (thermal over current release), which can be set precisely on the rated or on the operated current of the motor. Their instantaneous electromagnetic over current of the motor. Their instantaneous electromagnetic in the case of the short circuit but do not respond to motor starting current.
-8	يجب أن تقوم دائرة التحكم الأوتوماتيكية التى تعمل بنظام اثنين من ثلاثة بتشغيل عدد 3 قواطع أوتوماتيكية تعمل بالموتور بحيث يكون دائماً عدد 2 قاطع أوتوماتيكى فى حالة التوصيل والثالث يكون فى حالة توصيل الفصل ولا تسمح إطلاقاً بوجود الثلاث قواطع فى أى لحظة فى حالة التوصيل – وفى حالة إنقطاع التيار الكهربى عن أحد المغذيات فإن دائرة التحكم تعمل على فصل القاطع الأوتوماتيكى المتصل به وتقوم بتوصل القاطع الأوتوماتيكى المستخدم للربط بين مجموعتى القضبان (Bus–coupler) وذلك بغرض توصيل التيار الكهربى إلى الأحمال إما من مصدرى التيار الكهربى أو من أحدهما عند إنقطاع المصدر الآخر، ويجب أن تزود القواطع ذات الموتور والتى تعمل فى هذه الدائرة بمفتاح ذو قفل للإختيار بين العمل اليدوى والأوتوماتيكى.

-4 لوحات التوزيع العمومية للجهد المنخفض:

-1	يجب أن تحقق هذه اللوحات ما ورد من مواصفات عامة وتصنيع لوحات ومعدات وأجهزة بها والمذكورة عاليه.
-2	تحتوى هذه اللوحات على خطوط التغذية العمومية للوحات الفرعية للإنارة والقوى وتتكون اللوحات من عدة خلايا من النوع المحكم الغلق تماماً ضد تسرب الأتربة والمياه وأبعاد مناسبة لتركيب القواطع وأجهزة القياس مع ترك أجزاء من هذه الخلايا بدون تركيب قواطع وأجهزة عليها تعادل ربع القواطع المستخدمة بها للإضافات المستقبلية.
ِ-3	تصنع اللوحات من هيكل من الزوايا الحديد والتيهات (T-Section) بمقاس لا تقل أضلاعها عن (3 سم) وسمكها عن (3 مم) تكس بالصاج سمك (2 مم) قبل الدهان بالنظام الإلكتروستاتيكى ومثبته الأحرف وبعمق مناسب لمكوناتها لتحقيق درجة العزل والتهوية المطلوبة وتصنع اللوحات حسب أصول الصناعة المعدنية والمواصفات (IEC).
-4	تكون اللوحات من النوع القائم الذى يركب على الأرض مباشرة وتثبت هذه اللوحات بواسطة مسامير (جوايط قطر 1/2 بوصة وبطول لا يقل عن 15 سم) مع ترك فراغ خلف اللوحة لا يقل عن 60 سم وكل خلية لها باب مفصلى من الخلف مزود بأقفال ماركة بيل أو تكون من الذى يفتح من الأمام فقط وذلك طبقاً للمساحة المتاحة.
-5	تشتمل اللوحات على مجموعات من قضبان التوزيع من النحاس الأحمر الإلكتروليكى المطلى بالقصدير ومدهونة بالألوان القياسية لبيان الأوجه ... وتكون مساحة مقطع قضبان التوزيع فى مكان منفصل فى اللوحة ويمكن الوصول إليه من الواجهة بفك مساميرة وأن لا تزيد درجة الحرارة عند الحمل الكامل عن (5) درجات مئوية أعلى من درجة حرارة الغرفة. وتتصل الخلايا مع بعضها إتصالاً ميكانيكياً وكهربائياً بتوصيله الأرضى ومع نهايات الكابلات الأرضية المسلحة.
-6	تزود اللوحات بمجموعة من لمبات البيان (أحمر – أصفر – أزرق) على الأوجه الثلاثة تبين إذا كانت القواطع موصلة أو مفصولة كذلك تبين إستمرارية التغذية.
-7	تزود اللوحات بخوصة التثبيت مواسك الكابلات الدخول .. مناسبة من حيث العدد والمقاس لكابلات الدخول.
-8	تزود اللوحات أجهزة القياس اللازمة لقياس شدة التيار على الأوجه الثلاثة وقياس الجهد بين كل خط والآخر ونقطة التعادل مع مفتاح قلاب على أن يكون من النوع الغاطس ومقاس أى جهاز لا يقل عن 9×9 سم وأن دقة القياس لا تتجاوز فيها نسبة الخطأ 2.5%.
-9	عدد القواطع وقوتها والأجهزة المركبة على لوحات التوزيع تكون حسب جداول الكميات والرسومات كما يجب أن تزود جميع القواطع ببطاقات يكتب عليها باللغة العربية قولها وأسماء أو أرقام الخطوط التى تحكمها.

-5 لوحات التوزيع الفرعية:

-1	يجب أن تحقق هذه اللوحات ما ورد من مواصفات عامة تصنيع اللوحات والمعدات والأجهزة المذكورة سابقاً.
-2	يجب توريد وتركيب لوحات التوزيع الفرعية فى الأماكن المحددة طبقاً للرسومات والمواصفات وتكون هذه اللوحات من الطراز المصمم للتركيب خارج الحائط (ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك) وتكون على شكل دواليب محكمة الغلق من طراز معروف ومعتمدة غالباً ولها باب مفصلى مزود بإطارات من المطاط لمنع وصول الأتربة والمياه إلى داخل اللوحات ولها قفل غاطس ومفتاح ويجب أن تكون اللوحة كاملة بقضبان التوزيع العمومية ثلاثية الأوجه مع خط التعادل وعرضى (380/220 فولت) أو ذات وجه واحد مع خط التعادل وأرضى (220 فولت) بالقاطع المناسب من النحاس وبحيث لا تزيد كثافة التيار المار بها عن 1.5 أمبير/مم2 ويراعى أن تكون مزودة بالفتحات اللازمة لدخول وخروج الأسلاك والكابلات من اللوحة .. كما يلزم أن تركيب بطاقات صغيرة على كل قاطع باللوحة لتحديد البيانات الخاصة بدائرة القاطع ويتم التحكم فى دوائر اللوحة بواسطة قواطع أوتوماتيكية صغيرة حسب الرسومات على أن لا يقل سعة القطع عن 10 كيلو أمبير ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك.
-3	اللوحات الفرعية للإنارة من النوع المبنى فى المصنع (Factory built assemblies) المجمع على هيكل حديد زاوية وتوضع داخل الحائط أو تثبت خارجها حسب المكان ولها باب مفصلى والتغذية من أسفل أو من أعلى وبداخل اللوحة قضبان لتركيب القواطع الأوتوماتيكية المستخدمة.
- 4	توزع القواطع على الأوجه الثلاثة لمصدر التغذية بحيث تكون كل مجموعة منها منفصلة ويتم توصيل الدوائر الخاصة بكل وجه كما هو محدد فى الرسومات.
-5	تزود كل لوحة من لوحات التوزيع أو الإنارة بثلاث لمبات بيان توصل على الأوجه الثلاثة لمصدر التغذية على أن تكون اللمبات محتواه داخل إطار نيكل معدنى (أحمر – أصفر – أزرق).

-6 طريقة القياس:

-1	عدد لوحات التوزيع الرئيسية والفرعية والتى تدفع قيمتها هى عدد اللوحات من كل نوع وما بها من مشتملات والتى تم تركيبها فى أماكنها وتم إعتمادها من قبل المهندس الأستشارى.
-2	سعر الوحدة المتعاقد عليها من لوحات التوزيع هو مقابل كامل عن توريد جميع المهمات وأعمال مدنية لازمة للتركيب ويدخل كذلك ضمنها رفع اللوحات القديمة إن وجدت والتى تحل محلها اللوحات الجديدة مع عمل التقطيبات اللازمة مكان اللوحات القديمة والجديدة بمونة ومصنعية مماثلة لما هو قائم وكل ما يلزم من أدوات ومهمات ومعدات لازمة لتثبيت اللوحات وعمالة وإختبارات.

-7 الصناعة:

-1	يتم تصنيع اللوحات بواسطة شركة معتمدة وحاصلة على حق تصنيع لوحات التوزيع فى جمهورية مصر العربية والصناعة المقبولة مثل EMG أو ABB أو ما يماثلها.

() المواصفات الفنية للكابلات الكهربائية:-
-1 المواصفات العامة:
-1	يجب أن تتحمل الكابلات جميع الإختبارات المقررة طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية حيث يجب عند تصميم وصناعة الموصلات والعزل (Sheath Jacket Shielding Insulation) فى الإعتبار الإجهادات الميكانيكية والحرارية والبيئية والإجهادات الكهربائية التى يمكن أن تقع حول إنشاء الشبكة الكهربائية أى تشغيلها.
-2	يجب أن تكون الكابلات ذات الضغط المتوسط والمنخفض من إنتاج شركة الكابلات المصرية أو السويدى ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك.
-3	يجب أن يكون تصنيع الكابلات بحيث تكون لمركباتها حماية ضد أى تأثيرات ضارة من المركبات الأخرى.

2 كابلات الضغط المتوسط (ذات الوصلات المتعددة):



-1	يجب أن تكون الكابلات من ثلاثة موصلات من أسلاك مجدولة وملساء طبقاً للمقايسة ويوجد حول كل موصل عازل مصمت من مادة كروس لينك بولى إيثلين (XLPE) وحول العازل موصل (SCREN) ويكون سمك العزل طبقاً للجهد المقرر للكابل ومحققاً للمواصفات القياسية (IEC 228 أو VDE).

-2	يجب أن يزود الكابل بتسليح معدنى وغلاف خارجى ثرموبلاست مقاوم للتآكل من العوامل والمواد الكيمائية بالتربة المحيطة وذلك للإستعمال عل جهد 24 ك. ف.

-3	يجب أن يغلف كل موصل بطبقة من مادة غير موصلة بشكلة ومن النوع الذى يمكن تقشيرة بسهولة بيث لا يترك أى آثار للمادة العازلة على سطح العازل بعد إزالته.

-4	يجب أن تجمع الوصلات الثلاثة مع بعضها وتملأ الفرغات الداخلية بينها بمادة لا تتشبع بالرطوبة حتى يكون الكابل المجمع بموصلاته مستدير المقطع، ويجب أن يكون الغطاء الداخلى الذى يغلف الموصلات الثلاثة مع بعضها من مادة مقاومة للتآكل ويجب أن تكون المواد المستعملة فى الحشو وفى الغطاء الداخلى مناسبة لدرجات حرارة الكابل عند التشغيل ومطابقة للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية.
-5	يجب أن يغطى الكابل الذى يحتوى على 3 موصلات بشريط تسليح مزدوج من شرائط أو أسلاك الصلب المجلفن فوق الغطاء الداخلى الموصل (sheath) للكابل ويجب أن يكون من الصلب المجلفن المستخدم للتسليح مطابقاً للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية.
-6	يجب أن تزود الكابلات المسلحة بغلاف خارجى من (بى. فى. سى.)، الشبكة بالتمرير ويجب أن يكون الغلاف الخارجى مقاوماً للتآكل وأشعة الشمس وبغلاف وقائى ويجب أن يكون مطابقاً للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية.
-7	يجب أن يكون تصميم الكابلات بحيث تتحمل الوصلات والعزل (Shielding) تأثير التيارات المارة بها والناتجة عن حدوث أخطاء ووجود الكابلات بالقرب من مكان الخطأ.
-8	يجب أن يكون العزل مناسباً لدرجة حرارة مستمرة فى الموصل قدرها 90 درجة مئوية ودرجة حرارة طوارئ قصوى قدرها 130 درجة مئوية ودرجة حرارة دائرة قصر قصوى فى الموصل قدرها 250 درجة مئوية.
-9	يتم تحديد نوع الكابل بكتابة الجهد المقنن ومقاس وعداد الوصلات وإسم الصانع بحروف بارزة على الغلاف الخارجى وبإمتداد الكابل كله لكل متر طولى ويكون تحديد الأوجه بإستخدام بلاستيك مرقمة (1، 2، 3) تحت الدرع النحاسى وعلى إمتداد الموصل.

-3 كابلات الضغط المنخفض:


-1	يجب أن تكون كابلات الضغط المنخفض من أربع موصلات ثلاث موصلات نيكل وجه والموصل الرابع موصل تعادل وأن تتكون الموصلات من أسلاك مجدولة ملساء من النحاس ومتحدة فى المركز أو على شكل قطاع طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية (IEC 228) وسيكون ضغط التشغيل (400 فولت) ويسلط على شبكات مؤرضة مدفونة فى الأرض مباشرة ويجب أن تكون الكابلات مقننة لدرجة حرارة مستمرة فى الموصل قدرها 90 درجة مئوية ودرجة طوارئ قصوى قدرها 120 درجة مئوية ويجب أن تتحمل درجة حرارة مباشرة دائرة قصر قدرها 250 درجة مئوية.
-2	ظروف التشغيل المنصوص عليها فى الكابلات للضغط المتوسط تطبق أيضاً على كابلات الضغط المنخفض.
-3	يجب أن تصنع جميع الكابلات ومهمات الوصل التى يوردها المقاول طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية أو للمعايير المعادلة المعتمدة وأن تختبر أيضاً طبقاً لهذه المواصفات والرسومات.
-4	يجب أن تفى كابلات الضغط المنخفض بالمواصفات الفنية التالية: IEC كما يجب أن يكون لكل موصل طبقة مشكلة بالتمرير من عازل من مادة XLPE أو PVC ويتحمل العزل جهد واحد كيلو فولت ويجب أن يكون سمك العازل مطابقاً للقواعد المنصوص عليها فى المواصفة (520-1) من المواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية وملحقاتها (DIN 47702, IEC 502-1).
-5	يجب ضم الموصلات الأربعة المعزلة (موصلات الأوجه الثلاثة وموصل التعادل) إلى بعضها وملء الفراغات التى بينها بمادة غير قابلة لإمتصاص الرطوبة بحيث يكون الكابل الكامل بعد تجميع موصلاته مستدير المقطع ويجب أن يتكون الغطاء الداخلى الذى يغلف هذه الموصلات الأربعة مع بعضها من مواد تقاوم التآكل وتطابق المواصفة (502-1) من المواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية ويجب أن يكون كل من المواد المستعملة للحشو والغطاء الداخلى مناسباً لدرجات حرارة التشغيل الكابلات السابق ذكرها.
-6	بالنسبة للكابلات المسلحة يجب لف الغطاء الداخلى لخدمة مواصفات الكابل بتسليح يتكون من شريط مزدوج من الصلب المجلفن وأن يحقق التسليح الداخلى للمواصفات السابقة (502-1) من المواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية.
ويجب لف التسليح كله بغلاف من مادة (بى. فى. سى.) حول التسليح ويجب أن يكون هذا الغلاف الخارجى صامداً للتآكل ولضوء الشمس ومطابقاً للمواصفة (502-1) من المواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية.
-7	يكون تحديد الكابلات بكتابة منصلة الجهد (الدرجة) ومقاس وعدد الوصلات وإسم الصانع بحروف بارزة على غلاف الـ (بى. فى. سى.) لكل متر طولى.
-8	يجب توريد لوازم الكابلات الآتية كاملة تجميع مهمات الوصل والعزل:
علب الإتصال يجب أن تكون هذه الموصلات مصممة بحيث يكون لها قيمة عزل عالية.
علب النهاية يجب أن يكون لهذه العلب قوة عزل عاليه وأن تكون صادمة للماء لمنع دخلول الرطوبة أثناء الشحن والتخزين.
-4 مستلزمات الكابلات والوصلات:

-1	يجب أن تتحمل مستلزمات الكابلات والوصلات جميع الإجهادات الميكانيكة والحرارة والبيئة والإجهادات الكهربائية المتوقفة أثناء التشغيل.
يجب أن تصمم وتصنع مستلزمات الكابلات والوصلات بطريقة تسمح أن يكون أى مكونات الكابل والوصلة له 
حماية ضد أى تأثير ضار من أى مكون.
-3	يتعين على المقاول أن يورد مجموعة كاملة من صنع الأدوات الخاصة لتركيب الكابلات وتشتمل أدوات تقشير الكابلات وأدوات البرى وأدوات التسخين وغيرها مما هو مطلوب لوصل كل مقاس ونوع من الكابلات المعروضة وعزل وتغليف نهايتها على وجه صحيح فعال ويجب عرض قائمة كاملة بالأدوات على المهندس المشرف لإعتمادها.
-4	يتعين على المقاول أن يقدم للمهندس المشرف قائمة بأدوات التشكيل التى ستستعمل مع المكابس القياسية المختلفة لكل مقاس من الكابلات.

-5 نهايات الكابلات:

-1	يجب أن يكون تصميم نهاية الكابل طبقاً لمتطلبات الكابلات الواردة فى بند (4-1).
-2	يجب أن تكون نهاية الكابل تمنع دخول رطوبة إلى الكابل والإنتشار داخله.

-6 التثبيت عند النهايات:

-1	يجب أن يكون التثبيت للكابلات عند نهايتها بحيث تحافظ على وضعها وثباتها وعند الضرورة فإن الكابلات يجب أن تثبت بطريقة تمنع نقل الأعطاب الميكانيكية إلى النهايات والأجهزة والمعدات أو المنشآت.
-2	يجب وضع تعريف (لافته) عند نهايات الكابل توضع الدائرة الخاصة بالكابل.

-7 التفتيش والإختبار (كابلات الضغط المتوسط والمنخفض):

-1	يحتفظ المهندس المشرف بحق التفتيش أثناء التصنيع على الكابلات ولوازمها قبل إعطاء شهادة إفراج للشحن ولن يعفى التفتيش أو التخلى عن التفتيش الصانع من مسئوليته عن توريد الكابلات ولوازمها مطابقة للمواصفات وللإشتراطات ولن يبطل أيضاً أى مطابقة قد تكون من حق المهندس المشرف نتيجة كون المهمات معيوبة أو نتيجة وجود خطأ فى التصنيع ويجب إختبار جميع الكابلات فى المصنع طبقاً لآخر نشرات للمعايير الواجب تطبيقها فى المواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية أو غيرها من المعايير المعتمدة.
-2	على المقاول تقديم الشهادة الخاصة بإختبارات الكابلات والمعتمدة من المصنع وإطلاع المهندس المشرف عليها قبل البدء فى التركيب.
-3	تجرى إختبارات الموقع طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الكهربائية العالمية أو لما يعادلها من المعايير المعتمدة.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*تابع*

-8 بكر الكابلات:
-1	يجب توريد جميع الكابلات على بكر لا يرد (إذا كانت الأطوال المطلوبة فى حدود بكره).
-2	يجب تغليف جميع أطراف الكابلات بإحكام بواسطة طواقى من المطاط وتنكمش بالحراراة لمنع دخول الرطوبة والأتربة وخلافه.
-3	يجب تثبيت جميع أطراف الكابلات بالبكرة بطريقة محكمة وعلى الوجه الصحيح.

-9 طريقة القياس:

-1	عدد الأمتار الفعلى لكابلات الجهد المتوسط والمنخفض والتى تدفع قيمتها عن كل نوع وما يلحقها من مستلزمات من نهايات ومجارى وأدوات تثبيت وأعمال مدنية من حفر وردم وشريط تحذير والتى تم تركيبها فى أماكنها بالفعل وتم إعتمادها من قبل المهندس الإستشارى.
() التأريض:
-1	يجب تأريض لوحات التوزيع الكهربية بنظام منفصل محمل على سعر اللوحة والكابلات والأغلفة المعدنية والتسليح المعدنى للكابلات وصناديق التوصيل وواقيات الصواعق والسياجات وجميع أجزاء المعديات وجيب تركيب قضبان التأريض حسب المطلوب وتوصيلها بموصلات التعادل والأغلفة المعدنية والتسليح المعدنى للكابلات بكابل من النحاس المجدول المطلى بالقصدير وتكون مساحة مقطعة لا تقل عن 16 مم2 أو أكثر بواسطة مشابك نهايات بمسامير أو بطريقة معتمدة من طرق اللحام بالصهر ويجب وصل موصل التأريض فى غرف الكشف بجوار هذه الغرب بطريقة نظيفة متينة ويجب جعل السلك العارى المكشوف قصيراً إلى أدنى حد ويجب ألا تتجاوز المقاومة الأرضية عند محطة التوزيع عن (2 أوم) ويجب تأريض السياجات أن وُجدت وإذا تجاوز التيار الثانوى المقنن (400 أمبير) ويجب زيادة مقاس توصيلة التعادل الأرضية الخاصة بالمحول إلى ما لا يقل عن (50%) من مساحة مقطع موصل الوجه للملف الثانوى وإذا تجاوزت المقاومة الأرضية المُقاسة عن 2 أوم وجب عمل العديد من آبار التأريض للوصول إلى مقاومة أرضية قدرها 2 أوم أو أقل ويجب وصل قضبان التأريض المتعددة بعضها بكابل من النحاس المجدول لا يقل مقطعة عن (70 مم2)، وكذلك وصل جميع القطاعات الأرضية بكابل التأريض على أن يكون الوصل فى كلتا الخالتين بطريقة معتمدة من طرق التوصيل أو اللحام.

-2 البئر الأرضى:
-1	يتكون البئر الأرضى من ثلاثة مواسير صلب مجلفن على الساخن قطر كل منها 2 بوصة بطول 4 متر أو أطوال حتى الوصول إلى التربة الطينية وفى نهاية المواسير حربة مركبة على ماسورة طولها 2 متر من المواسير الصلب ومُغطاه بطبقة من النحاس بسمك 5 مم وتُدق المواسير رأسية تمثل شكل مثلث.
-3 اختبارات المقاومة الأرضية:

21-3-1	يتعين على المقاول أن يأخذ قياسات المقاومة الأرضية لكل قطب أرضة وأن يقدم بها شهادة ويجب تقديم تقرير كتابى إلى الممثل المفوض بموقع العمل ومقاومة كل قطب ويجب إجراء اختبارات كل قطب على حدة بالنسبة إلى الأقطاب الأخرى فى حالة تركيب وحدات متعددة ويجب إجراء اختبارات منفصلة للمقاومة الأرضية عند وصلة تعادل كل محول وعند كل أرضى للمعدات.
طريقة القياس:
-1	عدد الآبار الأرضية التى تدفع قيمتها بموجب هذا القسم هى عدد الآبار التى تم تركيبها فى أماكنها وتعطى المواصفات المقررة.

() شبكة الكهرباء الخارجية:
-2 الكابلات الكهربائية:
-1	تنطبق المواصفات الفنية الواردة فى القسم الرابع على جميع الكابلات التى توريد وتركب بموجب هذا القسم.
-2	يقتصر التوريد على المقاسات الواردة بجداول الكميات من الأسلاك وكابلات نحاسية.
-3	يلزم عدم وجود أى وصلات فى الكابلات.
-3 تفاصيل الإنشاء:

-1	يلزم عمل حفر مبدئية حتى يمكن تحديد مسار مجرى الكابل بالتفصيل وتبين هذه الحفر المبدئية أماكن الخدمات الأخرى حتى يمكن تحديد مسار مناسب لإنشاء الكابل لكى يقلل من قوة الشد عليه وعند ملاحظة وجود أى مواد كيماوية غير طبيعية تؤثر على خصائص الكابل فإنه يلزم إخطار المهندس للمعالجة.
-2	يلزم وضع الكابلات مستقيمة وفى خطوط مباشرة وعند وجود انحناء فإن نصف قطر الانحناء يجب أن يكون كبيراً بالقدر الذى يمنع أى عطب للكابل المطلوب وضعه.
-2	يلزم إضافة 2 متر لطول الكابل وذلك من نهاية طرفه.
-4 الحفر والردم:

-1	يجب أن تتم أعمال الحفر والردم فى الأماكن الموضحة فى الرسومات يدوياً بما يسمح بوضع رمل أو خرسانة طبقاً لأصول الصناعة.
-2	يجب أن تكون الخنادق بالأبعاد المطلوبة والميول الموضحة فى الرسومات أو كما هو مطلوب ويجب عدم تغيير مستوى الأرض خلاف الخندق والذى يجب أن يكون مفتوحاً لفترة أقصر ما يمكن ويكون عرض الخندق مساوياً لمجموع أقطار المواسير مضافاً إليها 10 سم من كل جانب و7.5 سم بين كل ماسورة والأخرى مع وضع فواصل من البلاستيك (Separator) بين المواسير على أن لا يقل عرض الحفر عن 50 سم.
-3	الكابلات المدفونة مباشرة فى الأرض يجب حمايتها بطبقة من أسفل من الرمل الخالى من أى حجارة أو زلط ويجب حمايتها بواسطة طبقة من الطوب.
-4	يجب أن يكون الردم طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية (ASGTO T217).
-5	يتم وضع الكابلات فى الأرصفة أو أسفلها ويجب مراعاة عدم تعارض ذلك مع بقية الخدمات الأخرى.
-6	يجب أن يكون وضع الكابل عند أعلى نقطة فيه فى الخندق على عمق 60 سم فى الأرصفة وعلى عمق 80 سم عند تعدية الشوارع والطرقات ويجب أن يكون أسفل الكابل/ المواسير طبقة من الرمل الناعم بسمك 10 سم على الأقل وأعلاها لا تقل عن 20 سم.
-5 مواسير السحب (Ducts):

-1	يتم وضع المواسير طبقاً لما هو موضح فى الرسومات بعد التأكد من خلو مسارها من أى خدمات أخرى ويكون عدد المواسير طبقاً لما هو موضح بالرسومات وعند مرورها أسفل الطريق يجب أن تكون داخل خرسانة وتكون المواسير من مقطع مستدير واحد ويتم توصيل المواسير معاً بطريقة تمنع وصول أى أجسام صلبة وتكون ملساء ومتصلة من الداخل بحيث لا تحدث أى عطل فى الكامل عند سحبه وعند الانتهاء من عمل المواسير يتم سحب سلك معدنى داخلها للتأكد من خلو المواسير من أية عوائق عند نهاية كل ماسورة وخروج الكابل فإنه يلزم وضح وسادة من القطران تحت الكابل.
-2	يتم توريد وتركيب مواسير بلاستيك بقطر 11 سم وبسمك لا يقل عن 3 مم وتتحمل الصدمات وطبقاً للمواصفات القياسية (IEC) ويجب أن تكون المواسير المصنوعة من مادة كلوريد البوليثيل 
(PVC) أو مادة (P1) مقاومة للهب ذاتية الإطفاء ولها على الأقل الخصائص التالية:
	قوة الشد 420 كجم/سم2 عند درجة 25 درجة مئوية.
	قوة القص 770 كجم/سم2.
	قوة الضغط 600 كجم/سم2.
	يتم وضع المواسير خالية من الكابلات احتياطية وذلك بنسبة 2: 1 ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك.

-2 الكابلات والأسلاك الكهربائية:

-1	تنطبق المواصفات الفنية الواردة فى القسم الرابع على جميع الكابلات التى تورد وتركب بموجب هذا القسم.
-2	يتم توريد وتركيب كابلات ضغط منخفض وما يلزمها من نهايات كابلات ومستلزمات تركيب بالمقاسات الواردة على الرسومات والأسلاك والكابلات كلها نحاسية وبالتالى يقتصر التوريد والتركيب عليها.
-3	يجب أن تتحمل جميع الكابلات والأسلاك جهد 750 فولت.
-4	يلزم عدم قطع الكابلات والأسلاك الخاصة بالأعمدة الصاعدة نهائياً.
-5	عند عمل تغذيات من الأعمدة الصاعدة فيجب أن تتم باستخدام المهمات اللازمة والمخصصة لذلك والمحققة للمواصفات الخاصة.
- المواسير الصلب:

-1	يجب أن تكون المواسير الصلب من الصلب المجلفن المخصص لاستخدامه فى أعمال الكهرباء ومصنعة طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية العالمية وأقل سمك يُصرح باستخدامه 1 مم وأقل قطر يسمح باستخدامه من هذا النوع من المواسير هو 25 مم وبحيث أن تكون ملساء من الداخل والخارج ويجب توريد المواسير كاملة بمستلزمات التركيب من الوصلات المختلفة من كيعات وتيهات والجلب وخلافه وإذا زاد طول مسار الماسورة عن 6 متر فيتم وصلها بواسطة علبة مستديرة من الصلب بها عدد 2 جلبة مقلوظة من الداخل فى الطرفين أو عن طريق علبة عادية من استخدام نبل نحاسى مقلوظ لربط الماسورة بها ويجب استخدام ماكينات الثنى بالنسبة لأعمال المواسير وخصوصاً الانحناءات الصغيرة لضمان عدم انبعاج المواسير أثناء أعمال الثنى.
-2	يجب ربط طرف المواسير من جهة لوحات الكهرباء بالسلك الأرضى المتفرع من شبكة الحماية الأرضية العمومية.
-3	يجب أن تكون استمرارية الحماية الأرضية أقل من 0.5 أوم بين طرف أى دائرة من المواسير الصلب.
-3	تركيب هذه المواسير خارج الحائط وتستخدم أقفزة من الصلب المجلفن أو المطفى على أن يثبت جيداً بالحائط وألا تزيد المسافة بين كل قفيزين عن 150 سم.
-4 المواسير البلاستيك:

-1	تكون من النوع الثقيل والمصنوعة خصيصاً لأعمال الكهرباء ومقاومة الحريق وتستخدم المواسير البلاستيك عموماً للتوصيلات الداخلية على أن تطابق الأصول والمواصفات الدولية المقررة.
-2	يكون تركيب المواسير داخل الحائط بعد فتح المجارى اللازمة لها فيها وطرطشة قاعها وجوانبها بمونة الأسمنت قبل التركيب ثم التقطيب على هذه المجارى بمونة الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 1: 3 بعد تركيب المواسير بها ولا يجوز مطلقاً عمل هذه التقطيبات أو أى رباطات أخرى بالجبس.
-3	المواسير خارج الحائط عبارة عن مجارى بلاستيك لها شكل حرف (U) ولها غطاء ويعطى قطاعها شكل مربع أو مستطيل وتثبت على الحائط باستخدام مسامير قلاووظ طول المسمار لا يقل عن 6 سم يُربط داخل خابور بلاستيك (فيشر) يُركب داخل الحائط ويجب ألا تزيد المسافة بين الأماكن المتتالية للتثبيت عن 75 سم.
-5 صناديق السحب وعلب الاتصالات:

-1	تصنع صناديق سحب الكابلات وعلب الاتصالات من نفس نوع مادة المواسير ومن إنتاج نفس الشركة المصنعة للمواسير ويجب أن تكون ذات غطاء والاتساع المناسب لعدد وأقطار المواسير التى ستوصل إليها وعدد الاتصالات التى تستعمل بين الأسلاك وداخلها على ألا يقل مقاس أى ضلع فيها عن 6 سم بأى حال من الأحوال وأن تكون العلب من أجود الأنواع ويجب وضع العدد الكافى من صناديق السحب وعلب الاتصالات بالمقاسات المناسبة لتسهيل سحب الكابلات أو الأسلاك داخل المواسير وبشرط ألا يزيد عدد الانحناءات فى المواسير بين أى علبتى اتصال متتاليين عن اثنين فقط بأى حال من الأحوال.
تركيب المواسير:
-1	يجب أن تفى المواسير وتركيباتها المصنوعة من الصلب أو (PVC) بما يلى:
-2	المواسير الصلب المجلفن يجب أن تنتج بطول قياسى مقداره ثلاثة أمتار أو أكثر ويجب أن يغطى السطح الخارجى للمواسير بطبقة تقيها من الصدأ ويكون ذلك إما بالجلفنة أو بطبقة من كلوريد البوليفيل أو مواد أخرى لا تسمح بالصدأ.
-3	يتم تثبيت المواسير باستخدام الفواصل على مسافات متساوية فى حدود 1.5 متر وتكون المسافة بين المواسير بعد التركيب متساوية.
-4	يتم عمل الانحناءات الضرورية بما لا يؤدى إلى تغيير فى قطرها الداخلى أو كسر الطبقة الواقية لسطحها الداخلى والخارجى ويجب ألا تقل الزاوية بين طولى الماسورة بعد ثنيها عن 90 درجة.
-5	تحدد مقاسات المواسير حسب عدد ومقاس الأسلاك المارة بداخلها على ألا يقل مقاس المواسير المستخدمة عن 16 مم للمواسير البلاستيك و25 مم للمواسير الصلب.
-6	تمدد الأسلاك عبر المواسير بحيث يكون الفراغ داخل الماسورة بعد تمديد الأسلاك يعادل 40% إلى 60% من الفراغ الكلى للماسورة.
-7	المواسير التى بداخلها أكثر من كابل واحد تكون مساحة قطاعها الداخلى أبكر بنسبة 250% من مساحة القطاع الخارجى لمجموع مساحات الكابلات المارة بها.
-8	يستخدم لكل عمود صاعد ماسورة خاصة به من الصلب أو البلاستيك يحدد قطرها من الرسومات الهندسية.
-9	يجب استخدام مواسير منفصلة لكل من:
	دوائر الإضاءة والبرايز العادية.
	دوائر القوى.
	دوائر التيار الخفيف (التليفون – التليفزيون – الصوتيات... الخ).
10	يجب أن تكون المسافة بين مسارات دوائر الإضاءة والبرايز العادية والقوى ودائر التيار الخفيف لا تقل عن 60 سم.
-11	عند عمل تركيبات المواسير خارج الحائط يجب مراعاة الشكل الجمالى للحجرات والطرقات وعدم تشويه الشكل العام أما فى الطرقات فتكون فى مستوى أفقى واحد وأعلى ما يمكن وتحت الكمرات مباشرة وتكون جميع المسارات رأسية أو أفقية (غير مسموح عمل أى مسارات مائلة).
-12	عند تثبيت المواسير ظاهرة تحت السقف المستعار (False ceiling) لا يسمح بتحميلها على شيالات السقف المستعار ولكن يجب أن تكون مثبته فى السقف الحقيقة بطريقة تعتمد من المهندس المختص.
-13	جميع المواسير التى تدفن فى الأساسات والكمرات والأعمدة أو الأسقف يجب أن تثبت فى مكانها جيداً بواسطة مشابك حديدية حتى لا تتحرك أثناء صب الخرسانات ولا تحدث انحناءات غير مطلوبة للمواسير.

تركيب الأسلاك والوصلات داخل المواسير:

-1	يجب ضمان استمرارية الأسلاك من المخرج إلى المخرج أو من اللوحة إلى المخرج ولا يٌسمح بعمل أى وصلات خلاف المخارج.
-2	يجب أن يكون لحام السلك وتوصيله داخل البواطات أو المخارج عن طريق روزتات ثم تعزل بواسطة شريط لحام جيد العزل.
-3	يجب عند اختيار مساحة مقاطع الأسلاك والكابلات ألا يزيد الفقد فى الجهد عن طرف المخرج عن 2.5% من القيمة الاسمية للجهد.
-4	يجب مراعاة توحيد لون الوجه الواحد لجميع موصلات الدوائر الرئيسية والفرعية لكل المبانى.
	الوجه R أحمر.
	الوجه Y أصفر أو أبيض.
	الوجه B أزرق.
	خط V أسود.
	الأرضى MP أخضر على أصفر.
-5	كما يجب مراعاة توزيع الدوائر على الأوجه بحيث تعطى اتزان للإجمال على الشبكة.

-5 الدوائر الفرعية والعمومية للإنارة والقوى:

-1	تنفذ الدوائر الفرعية والعمومية للإنارة والقوى من أسلاك مصنعة فردة واحدة من النحاس المعزولة بالثرموبلاستيك فصيلة (750) ف والمطابقة للمواصفات الدولية المقررة.
-2	وعند عمل تقاطعات أو زوايا يراعى أن تستخدم الوصلات الملائمة لطبيعة الانحناء وذات اتساع كافى لتمرير الأسلاك وتراعى أن تتم لحام الأسلاك داخل العلب بواسطة روزتات (أطراف التوصيل) مناسبة لمقطع الأسلاك.
الدوائر الفرعية والعمومية:
- تنفيذ الدوائر الكهربائية العمومية بمقاطع الأسلاك الآتية:
	دوائر الإنارة الداخلية 3×3 مم2.
	دوائر البرايز العادية 3×3 مم2.
	دوائر برايز القوى 3×4 مم2.
	دوائر مخارج السخانات 3×4 مم2.
	دوائر مخارج التكييف 3×6 مم2.
-1	دوائر الإنارة الخارجية ودوائر القوى الأخرى يحدد تغذيتها من الرسومات الهندسية ومن خلال المهندس المختص.

مفاتيح الإنارة وإكسسوارات القوى:
-1 مفاتيح الإنارة:
-1	مفاتيح الإنارة تتكون من النوع سريع الوصل والقطع وتحدد اتجاهاتها وعدد السكات طبقاً للرسومات الهندسية ما لم يُذكر خلاف ذلك المهندس الاستشارى المختص وتكون هذه المفاتيح مصممة لتعمل على جهد 250 فولت وشدة تيار 10 أمبير.
-2	يجب أن تتحمل هذه المفاتيح العوامل الجوية المحيطة به وظروف التشغيل.
-3	يتم تركيب هذه المفاتيح غاطسة فى الحائط داخل علب بلاستيك على ارتفاع 120 سم من سطح البلاط ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك أو طبقاً لما يقرره المهندس المختص.
-4	يُرجع إلى الرسومات الهندسية والمهندس الاستشارى لتحديد أى مفاتيح إنارة خاصة.
-2 برايز الكهرباء العادية:
-1	وتكون مزودة بالأرضى أو بدون وتكون من النوع المُعد المركب داخل الحائط أو خارجة وذلك طبقاً للرسومات الهندسية سعة 10 أمبير على أن تركب على مستوى 30 سم من سطح البلاط عموماً و120 سم فى الحمامات والمطابخ ومناطق الخدمات المختلفة ما لم يُذكر خلاف ذلك.
برايز القوى:

-1	وتكون مزودة بالأرضى أو بدون وتكون من النوع المعد للتركيب داخل وخارج الحائط وذلك طبقاً للرسومات الهندسية ومن سعة 16 أمبير وتكون مختلفة فى الشكل وفتحات الدخول وذلك طبقاً لاستخدامها وطبقاً لما يقرره المهندس الاستشارى المختص وتركيب مثل ما ورد فى البند السابق.
-4 برايز القوى (أحادية- ثلاثية الوجه) ذات السعات الخاصة:
تحدد سعاتها واستخداماتها وطرق تركيبها طبقاً لما ورد فى الرسومات الهندسية ولما يقرره المهندس المختص.
5 البرايز المضادة للعوامل الجوية والماء:
بتم تركيب هذه الوحدات داخل الحمامات والمطابخ ومناطق الخدمات المختلفة على الارتفاعات المقررة سابقاً لما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك وتكون مزودة بالأرضى أو بدون وتكون من النوع المعد للتركيب داخل أو خارج الحائط وتحدد سعاتها من خلال الرسومات الهندسية وذلك طبقاً لاستخدامها وتكون ذات درجة حماية لا يقل عن IP 54.
-6 مفاتيح السخانات Isolating Switch:
وتكون من النوع المتكامل الغلق تماماً وذات درجة حماية لا تقل عن (IP 54) والمعد للتركيب داخل أو خارج الحائط داخل علب من البلاستيك على ارتفاع 150 سم من سطح البلاط ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك وتكون هذه المفاتيح مصممة لتعمل على جهد 250 فولت وشدة تيار26 أمبير وتكون هذه المفاتيح مزودة بلمبة بيان.
-7 مفاتيح التكييف:

-1	تكون من النوع المعد للتركيب داخل أو خارج الحائط داخل علب من البلاستيك على ارتفاع 150 سم من سطح البلاط ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك وتكون هذه المفاتيح مصممة لتعمل على جهد 250 فولت وشدة تيار 26: 45 أمبير وتكون مزودة بلمبة بيان.
-7 الكابلات الكهربائية:
-1 تنطبق المواصفات الفنية الوارد فى القسم الرابع من الباب الثانى على جميع الأسلاك والكابلات التى يتم تركيبها.
-2 يجب توريد وتركيب الكابلات الكهربائية اللازمة بين أجزاء المولد واللوحة الكهربائية للتشغيل A. M. F. والتحكم بمقاطعها المناسبة لظروف التشغيل المحيطة عند درجة حرارة الجو 42-درجة مئوية كذلك تعتمد مقاطع الكابلات على تيار المولد عند الحمل وخصائص الكابلات المستخدم والكابلات كاملة بما يلزمها من نهايات ومواسير مجلفنة بأقطار مناسبة ومجارى الكابلات تحت مستوى الأرض وأغطية وكل ما يلزم طبقاً لأصول الصناعة.

-1 أبعاد حجرة وحدة التوليد الكهربى: يجب أن تكون أبعاد محطة التوليد والأبواب والشبابيك وفتحات التهوية لمحطة التوليد الكهربى طبقاً للرسومات المبينة على أن تحقق أبعاد حجرة وحدة التوليد الكهربى أيضاً متطلبات الشركة المصنعة لوحدات التوليد والتى سيتم اختبارها وعلى المقاول تقديمها لاعتماد.

-2 مواصفات مستلزمات حجرة التوليد الكهربى: يجب أن يكون للحجرة باب مصنوع من الصلب سمك لا يقل عن 2 مم ومقوى بزوايا حديد ويغلق ويفتح للخارج.
-3	يلزم وضع حديد طولى على شبابيك الحجرة بمسافات لا تزيد عن 12 سم وشكة من الحديد الممدد وتركيب على الشباك ستارة معدنية من الداخل متحركة تتكون من شرائح معدنية عرض كل منها 11 سم وطولها يعادل عرض الشباك ومتحركة فى الاتجاه الأفقى وتغلق تحت تأثير وزنها ويفتح تحت تأثير الهواء المندفع داخل حجرة المولد الديزل.
-4	يجب أن تكون هناك مسافة كافية أمام الرادياتير تسمح بدخول الهواء اللازم للتبريد.
-5	يتم تركيب خزان الوقود اليومى على جمالون حديد بارتفاع 2 متر من مستوى سطح الأرضى وأن يبعد عن الشباك بمسافة لا تقل عن 3 متر.
-6	على المقاول عمل المجارى اللازمة لوضع الكابلات الكهربائية فى أرضية حجرة المولد – الديزل وتغطيتها بغطاء حديد ويمكن الكشف عنها.
-7	يتم تركيب خطوط ومواسير التغذية بالوقود والعادم فى مسارات أفقية ورأسية وفى اتجاهات موازية لاتجاهات المحطة وتركيب خزان الوقود أو خلافه بحيث تسمح التشغيل السليم والقيام بأعمال الصيانة اللازم.
-8	يتم تركيب الإضاءة داخل حجرة المولد – الديزل بحيث تكون تغذيتها من لوحة التوزيع الخاصة بالأحمال الهامة والتى يتم تغذيتها من بوحدة المولد – الديزل أثناء القطاع والتيار الكهربى – كما يجب تزويد الحجرة بوحدة إضاءة تعمل من البطاريات للإضاءة خلال الفترة ما بين انقطاع التيار من المصدر الرئيسى وقيام المولد للتغذية الكهربائية بدلاً منه.
-9	يجب توريد وتركيب أجهزة للإنذار من الحريق وطفاية حريق طبقاً المواصفات القياسية المصرية ضد الحريق الناتج عن اشتعال مواد بترولية أو كهرباء داخل حجرة التوليد الكهربى.
-10	يتم تبطين حجرة المولد من الداخل بشرائح من الفلين أو المطاط من جميع الجوانب على أن يكون سمك شرائح الفلين من 4 – 5 سم وذلك لتقليل الصوت الصادر من المولد.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمال النجارة*

أعمال النجارة
(1) مقدمه : 
-1	يقوم المقاول بتقديم كافة المواد والأيدي العاملة والأدوات اللازمة للقيام بأعمال النجارة على الوجه الأكمل حسب الرسومات التفصيلية وحسب المواصفات المبينة فيما بعد.
-2	يقدم المقاول خمس نسخ من الرسومات التفصيلية التنفيذية لجميع أعمال النجارة المذكورة في المقايسة المرفقة لاعتمادها من المهندس قبل البدء في التشغيل وتشمل الرسومات جميع النماذج وطريقة تعشيق الأخشاب وأسماكها ومقاسات جميع الأجزاء والفتحات وأنواع القشرة والحشوات والكسوات والكرانيش... الخ 
-3	تقدم عينات "مزدوجة" من المواد والمهمات التالية لاعتمادها من المهندس كتابة قبل التصنيع والتوريد وهى الأخشاب بأنواعها المختلفة والخردوات والزجاج والبللور والسيكوريت ومواد التشطيب النهائي والبويات والدهانات والكسوات ………الخ وتحفظ نسخة من هذه العينات لدى المهندس لاعتماد المواد الموردة بموجبها.
-4	تدهن الأسطح الملاصقة للمباني أو الخرسانة وجهين من محلول قطران الفحم الساخن (كريوزوت) creosote coal taw قبل التركيب لحماية أسطح الخشب من الرطوبة والعوامل الجوية.
-5	يتم تصنيع وتجميع أعضاء نماذج النجارة المختلفة بالكامل بالورشة الصانعة - كلما أمكن ذلك- وإذا تعذر نقل بعض النماذج الكبيرة بسهولة إلى الموقع فيتم تصنيعها على أجزاء يسهل نقلها على أن يتم تجميعها بالورشة للتأكد من مطابقتها للرسومات التنفيذية وأنها في حالة صالحة للتركيب والتشغيل قبل نقلها من الورشة.
-6	يتم تصنيع وتجميع أعضاء النماذج المختلفة بالقطاعات المبينة على الرسومات التنفيذية بحيث تكون مستقيمة خالية من العيوب والعقد الخشبية وتعمل الأعضاء المنحنية حسب الأقطار المبينة بكل دقة وتكون الأسطح مستوية رأسية ومتوازية وقائمة الزوايا وتكون الأعضاء الأفقية متعامدة مع الأعضاء الرأسية تماما وتكون الأسطح النهائية الظاهرة ناعمة مستوية خالية من العيوب.
-7	تكون الحشوات والحلوق من الخشب الموسكى فرز أول إلا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك على الرسومات أو في دفتر البنود.
-8	يجب أن تكون جميع ألواح الأخشاب المستعملة في التشغيل من الأنواع الممتازة وفرز الدرجة الأولى على أن يخزن الخشب أثناء مدة التشغيل في مكان ذو تهوية مستمرة ومحمى من التقلبات الجوية.
9 يجب أن يكون الخشب المستعمل معالج وتام الجفاف وتكون نسبة الرطوبة به لا تقل عن 12% ولا تزيد عن 20% ويكون خاليا من العقد الخشبية والتشققات وباقي عيوب الخشب الأخرى ويكون الخشب مطابق لإحدى المواصفات القياسية المقررة دولياً.
(2) تعريفات
-1	الخشب الأبلكاج play wood : هو ألواح مصنعة من رقات من الخشب وملصوقة مع بعضها بواسطة الغراء الخاص من نوع لا يتأثر بالمياه أو الرطوبة synthetic glue ويتم اللصق في ماكينات خاصة بضغط عالي وحرارة مرتفعة ويكون مسطح الألواح المضغوطة من رقات من الخشب المعروفة. وتنطبق على الألواح إحدى المواصفات القياسية المقررة دولياً على ألا تقل عدد الرقائق عن ثلاثة وبتخانة لا تقل عن 4 مم.
-2	الخشب المضغوط blay wood أوlamina board: وهى ألواح من الخشب مصنوعة من سدايب خشب أبيض مجمعة بحيث تكون أليافها في اتجاهات مختلفة ثم يغطى السطحين الخارجين برقة من الخشب الزان أو الحور بسمك حوالي 3 مم وتجمع أجزاء الألواح مع بعضها بواسطة الغراء الخاصة من نوع لا يتأثر بالمياه أو الرطوبة. ويتم اللصق في ماكينات خاصة تحت ضغط عالي وحرارة مرتفعة ويكون السطحين الخارجين للألواح خاليين من العقد والتشققات وباقي عيوب الخشب المعروفة وتنطبق على المواصفات القياسية البريطانية.


*القشرة الخشبية:

-1 وهى رقات مصنعة من الخشب القياسي ذات سمك لا يقل عن 0.80مم وتقطع القشرة من كتل خشبية تامة الجفاف ذات ألياف مستقيمة ومندمجة من العقد والشقوق والثقوب وتكون ألواح القشرة ذات عرض متساوي ولون متجانس وألياف منتظمة.
-2	الغراء المستعمل في لصق وتجميع الأخشاب والتكسيات يكون من النوع الخاص الذي يقاوم الرطوبة والماء.
() الزجاج:
-1	يكون بالأبعاد المطابقة للمساحات التي سيركب فيها مع مراعاة الخلوص اللازم للتركيب والتمدد والانكماش ويكون الزجاج من النوع الشفاف أو المنقوش بسمك لا يقل عن 4مم والذي يزن نحو 8.84 كجم للمتر المسطح. - إلا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك على الرسومات أو المواصفات ويكون خالياً من أي عيوب.
-2	ويركب الزجاج في أماكنه وبالمقاس والشكل المعتمد قبل التوريد حتى لا يحدث الزجاج أي صوت عند تحريك الضلف.
-3	يثبت الزجاج إما داخل مجارى مستمرة في قطع النجارة أو بواسطة باكتات خشب بالشكل المبين بالرسم، وتثبت الباكتات بمسامير برمة برأس غاطسة وبالطول المناسب حتى يمكن فك أو تصليح الزجاج بدون إتلاف هذه الباكتات.
() أعمال الدهانات:
-1	تدهن أسطح قطع النجارة بالبوية تامة التجهيز بمعرفة الشركات المختصة أربعة أوجه وتكون البوية من النوع synthetic paint والمعتمدة قبل التوريد.
-2	تدهن قطع النجارة على الوجه التالي:
-3 تدهن العقد البسيطة وجهين بمحلول الجملكة.
-4 تدهن الأسطح بالوجه التحضيري المكون من زيت بذر الكتان المغلي مع أكسيد الزنك الأبيض لقفل مسام الخشب.
تدهن الأسطح بالوجهين الثاني والثالث بالبوية تامة التجهيز مع المعجون والجرد والصنفرة بين كل وجه وأخر للحصول على أسطح مستوية ناعمة تماماً.
-6 تدهن الأسطح بالوجه الرابع بالبوية تامة التجهيز ويكون لامع أو نصف لامع حسب الطلب.
	على المقاول اعتماد أنواع وألوان البويات المستعملة قبل التوريد وعليه عدم إضافة أي مواد غريبة للبوية - سوى المواد المخففة وبالنسب المقررة - ويجب أن تورد البوية إلى موقع العمل في علبها المقفلة. 
	تدهن جميع قطع النجارة من الخشب آلتيك أو الجوز أو الماهوجنى أو خلافة بالمحلول الكيميائي الخاص (بوليستر وذلك لتكوين طبقة شفافة رقيقة على الخشب لحمايته مع التلميع بعد ذلك حسب أصول الصناعة.
() الخردوات:
-1 تكون الخردوات من الصناعة الممتازة من الأنواع المطلوبة حسب المواصفات المبينة ويجب اعتمادها قبل التوريد والتركيب.
-2	تركب الخردوات اللازمة في أماكنها بالمسامير البرمة مع عمل النقر والتخريم والقطع والتشكيل اللازم لها، وكذا كل ما يلزم للتركيب من تحاشير وخوابير.
-3	ردوات الألومنيوم تصنع من سبيكة تحتوى على الأقل 94% ألمونيوم نقى، 1% منجنيز والباقي مواد أخرى كالنحاس وتكون السبيكة من النوع الذي لا يتغير لونها مع مرور الوقت وذات جهد كسر وتشغيل مناسب للأدوات المسبوكة أو المخروطية منها.
-4	تعالج الخردوات والألواح الألمونيوم بعد سبكها وخرطها بالطلاء الكهربائي للحصول على ألومنيوم مؤكسد وهو ألومنيوم لا يتغير لونه وسطحه الظاهر من العوامل الجوية.
(5) التنفيذ
-1الصناعة :
-1	تجمع الحلوق بالتعشيق على شكل ذيل اليمامة بكامل السمك وتجميع الأسطامات مع الرؤوس بطريقة النقر واللسان وتجمع الحشوات بطريقة النقر واللسان.
-2	يعمل التجليد للأبواب من ألواح خشب أبلاكاج بسمك 5مم ويلصق بالغراء الساخن تحت ضغط عالي ويجب أن يكون التجليد من لوح واحد لكامل مسطح القطعة والحشوات من خشب موسكي 2 وفراغات بينها 3 على أن تكون بالسمك المطلوب داخل التجليد.
-3	تعمل وريقات شراعات التهوية من الخشب السويدي الخالي من العقد تماما وبسمك 13مم، ويكون قطاعها مشطوف أو مسلوب الطرفين بحيث يتكون فراغ بين كل وريقة وأخرى مقدار حوالي 13مم، وتجمع الوريقات في الحلق بعمق لا يقل عن 10مم.
() التثبيت:
-1	تثبت قطع النجارة في الفتحات بواسطة كانات من خوص حديد قطاع 33× 6مم وبأطوال مناسبة لوزن ومساحة كل قطعة ويجب ألا يقل الطول عن 23سم والعدد عن ستة لكل قطعة.
-2	تثبيت الكانات في المباني أو الخرسانات المجاورة بمونة الرمل والأسمنت 1:1 وتثبيت البروز والباكتات على بطاين أو خوابير من الخشب مثبتة داخل المباني بمونة الجبس وبواسطة مسامير برمة بطول لا يقل عن 35 مم على أن يتم تركيب البروز بعد إتمام تنفيذ طبقة الضهارة في البياض.
() الأبواب:
-1	يركب في كل ضلفة باب 3 مفصلة سكينة أو عافية من الصلب المثقل المجلفن بطول 160 مم ويثبت جناح المفصلة بثلاثة مسامير برمة برأس غاطسة.
-2	يركب للباب كالون داخل الأسطامة من النوع السلندر ويعمل المفتاح على خمسة ريش وللكالون لسان يعمل بالأكرة ولسان يعمل بالمفتاح على دفعتين مثل طراز ييل أو ما يشابهه وبعد فتحة الأكره 5مم أو كالون عادة بثلاث ريش نحاس يفتح على دفعتين للأبواب الداخلية. أو كالون بترباس لدورات المياه.
-3	يتحرك لسان الكالون بواسطة زوج أكره من الألمونيوم المؤكسد بطول 120مم وتعمل الأكره على عامود حركة من الصلب قطاع مربع 8×8 مم ويركب للأكرة وجه من الألمونيوم المؤكسد بقطر 50مم ويتكون الوجه من جزأين لتغطية مسامير التثبيت.
-4	يركب لكل ضلفة من الباب شنكل من النحاس بطول 100مم ويعمل الشنكل من سلك نحاس مسحوب قطر 5مم ويثبت على قاعدة مستديرة قطر 35مم تعمل بالضغط من لوح نحاس بسمك 2مم وتثبت قاعدة الشنكل في الخشب بمسامير برمة نحاس برأس غاطسه بطول 30مم وفى المباني بجوايط حديد وبمونة الأسمنت.
-5	في الأبواب ذات الضلفتين يركب في إحدى الضلفتين ترباسين من النحاس المطلي بالنيكل داخل الإسطامة بخوص وبطول 20سم.
-6	في أبواب دورات المياه يركب بالضلفة كالون داخل الإسطامة له لسان يعمل بالأكرة من الخارج والداخل ولسان كالون يعمل من الداخل بمقبض من الألومنيوم المؤكسد بطول 90 مم.
-7	في الأبواب ذات المفصلات المروحة يركب في الباب كالون داخل الإسطامة بلسان برميل طراز سلندر نموذج ييل أو ما يشابهه.
() طرق القياس والمحاسبة :
أسعار قطع النجارة المبينة بالرسومات وجدول الكميات والأسعار هي عن (المتر المربع) كاملة التشغيل والتركيب والخردوات والزجاج والدهان وكافة ما يلزم لنهو لعمل تام صالح للاستعمال وطبقا لأصول الصناعة الفنية الممتازة.

() أعمال الأرضيات :

-1 الأرضيات الخشب:
أرضيات خشب سويدي سمك 25مم:
بالمتر المسطح - توريد وتركيب أرضيات خشب نمرة 1 مفرز مكونه من الآتي:
-1	أرضية - خشب سويدي نمرة 1 مفرز على 75 أو 100 م (3 أو 4 بوصة) وبسمك 25 مم (1 بوصة) تسمر بمسمار مخبأ.
-2	علفه - من مورينه قطاع 66×66 مم خشب أبيض غشيم توضع بحيث تكون المسافة بين محور العلفة والتي تليها مسافة لا تزيد عن 40 سم مع وضع دكم عريضة من نفس المورينة متباعدة عن بعضها مسافات لا تزيد عن 1.50 متر مع عمل تحليقة بداير الغرفة من نفس المورينة تثبت في الحوائط بكانات حديد قطاع 19 × 6 مم (3/4×1/4 بوصة) بطول حوالي 12سم وتدهن العلفة وجهين قطران الفحم الساخن ويملأ الفراغ بين العلفات بالرمل النظيف. 
-3	وزره من الخشب السويد سمك 25مم (1 بوصة) بارتفاع 100مم (4 بوصة) مجلية وممسوحة بالوجه والجوانب مثبته على خوابير خشب سويدي قطاع 7×7 سم مسلوبة ومدهونة وجهين بقطران الفحم الساخن وتربط الوزرة بمسمار برمة من النحاس وتوضع الخوابير على مسافات لا تزيد عن 50 سم.
وتشمل الفئة دهان الأرضية بالزيت ثلاثة أوجه أو الدهان ببوية البلاستك (فلوت) أربعه أوجه باللون المطلوب حسبما يحدد بدفتر الفئات على أن يتم الدهان طبقا للمواصفات الفنية وأصول الصناعة لنهو العمل كاملاً والمقاس حسب الأفقي للأرضية من وجه البياض وبدون علاوة نظير الوزرة أو الدهان.
() أعمال التجليد:
-1 تكسية حوائط بألواح خشبية

بالمتر المسطح- توريد وتركيب كسوة للحوائط تعمل بالطريقة الآتية:
8-1-1	تدق الخوابير الخشبية داخل الحوائط بعد دهانها بالبيتومين ثم يحبش عليها بمونة الجبس.
-2	تبيض الحوائط بمونة التخشين رقة واحده حسب المذكور في مواصفات أعمال البياض.
-3	تعمل التحليقه من أنصاف مراين الخشب الموسكى مقاس 1×2 بوصة بعد دهانها وجهين بيتومين قبل التركيب ثم تسمر على الخوابير على مسافات لا تزيد عن 50سم.
-4	تسمر ألواح الكسوة المطلوبة سواء كانت أرو أو ماهوجنى أو غيرها سادة أو مفرزة أو حسب أورنيك خاص وذلك على المراين بواسطة المسامير البرمة النحاس وتغطى رؤوسها بالمعجون.
-5	يدهن ويلمع وجه الكسوة باللستر حسب أصول الصناعة.
-6	القياس بالمتر المسطح هندسياً محمل عليه جميع ما ذكر وبدون إفراد حليات الكسوة.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة*

أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة
أولا – المواصفات الفنية العامة
(1) الرسومات والفئات وحساب الكميات والاختبارات والحسابات:
-يقوم المقاول بإجراء أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة طبقاً للرسومات التفصيلية والجداول التى يقدمها المالك والمهندس الاستشاري ويوقع على ذلك كتابة.
للمالك والمهندس الاستشارى الحق فى إدخال ما يراه من التعديلات على رسومات الخرسانة المسلحة أثناء سير العمل ويقدم المقاول الرسومات التفصيلية عن التعديلات المطلوبة ولا يجوز للمقاول المطالبة بأى مبلغ إضافى بسبب هذه التعديلات.
-تشمل فئات الخرسانة المسلحة بصفة عامة جميع المهمات والمصنعيات والعبوات والصندقة الخشبية وأسياخ التسليح والمعدات الميكانيكية اللازمة لعمليات التصنيع والصب.
تُقاس أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة قياساً هندسياً بالمتر المكعب لجميع أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة التى نُفذت فعلاً حسب رسومات المالك النهائية ويتم حساب الفئات طبقاً لنسب التسليح الفعلية بالرسومات النهائية وفى حالة تعديل الرسومات بمعرفة المقاول لا يتم المحاسبة على أى زيادة فى حديد التسليح ويتم الخصم إذا كانت نسب الحديد برسومات المقاول المعدلة أقل من نسب حديد التسليح بالرسومات النهائية للمالك.
-تجرى جميع الاختبارات على المواد المستعملة والخرسانة حسب المواصفات القياسية المصرية وطبقا للكود المصرى للخرسانة المسلحة وطبقا للشروط الفنية وتكون جميعها على حساب المقاول.
() المواد:
-	-يجب أن يكون الأسمنت البورتلاندى المقاوم للكبريتات المستخدم فى الأساسات تحت الأرض مطابقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وحديث الصنع.
-يجب استعمال الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادى خلال 60 يوما من تشوينه والأسمنت البورتلاندى سريع الشك فى خلال 40 يوماً من وقت تشوينه.
في حالة استخدام الأسمنت المستورد فانه يحب إرسال عينة منه لإجراء الاختبارات اللازمة عليها من كل رسالة تشون بالموقع.
-يجب أن يؤخذ الماء المستعمل لخلط الخرسانة من مصدر الماء المستعمل للشرب ويراعى ألا يتلوث الماء أو تختلط به مواد ضارة بالخرسانة قبل استعماله.
يجب أن يكون الرمل نظيفاً حاد الأحرف والمستخرج من باطن محاجر معتمدة وأن يكون غليظ الحبيبات ومطابق للمواصفات القياسية المصرية.
-يجب أن يكون الزلط من أحسن نوع من زلط الصحراء ومشطوف الأحرف نقياً خالياً من المواد العضوية والأتربة ويجب هز الزلط على مهزة سعة عيونها 3 سم وكذلك على مهزة سعة عيونها 5 مم.
-يجب أن تطابق الفرم الخشبية مطابقة تامة للأبعاد والأشكال والمناسيب المطلوبة كما هو مبين بالرسومات ولا تتسرب منها المونة ومثبتة بحيث تتحمل الحمل الذي يتحمل عليها بدون أي هبوط ويجب اعتمادها قبل رص الحديد وصب الخرسانة والمقاول وحده مسئول عن متانة الشدات على أن تكون جميع الشدات والعبوات والقوائم مثبتة بشكالات وبطريقة تسمح بمرور العمال فوقها ورش الخرسانة بدون اهتزازات.
-تُصمم الخلطات الخرسانية حسب المواصفات على ألا يقل محتوى الأسمنت عن المنصوص عليه بالرسومات الإنشائية لتحقق الاجتهادات الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية وللتأكد من الجودة المطلوبة، ويتم عمل جميع الاختبارات المطلوبة لجميع مكونات الخرسانة طبقا للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وطبقا للكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وذلك قبل البدء في تنفيذ أعمال الخلط والصب.
-يتم الخلط على الناشف لجميع مكونات الخرسانة ثم يُضاف الماء ويقلب حتى يصير لونها أخضر متجانس. وعلى المقاول أن يراعى أثناء القيام بأعمال الخرسانة ما سوف يلزم التركيبات الصحية والكهربائية من ثقوب لإمرار (الأجربة)، والإقلال ما أمكن من التكسير في الأعمال التي تكون قد تمت وترش الخرسانة يومياً صباحاً ومساءاً إلى أن يتم شكها وكذلك على المقاول أن يسير في التنفيذ طبقاً للرسومات المقدمة مع العطاء ويراعى الدقة التامة في عمله، وعليه أن يراجع حساب الخرسانة فإن وجد بها نقصاً أو خصماً أن يخطر المهندسين بذلك فوراً بخطاب مسجل قبل موعد تنفيذ الجزء المطلوب تصحيحه بأسبوعين على الأقل فإن لم يفعل وقعت عليه وحده مسئولية تنفيذه وضمانه وعلى المقاول أن ينفذ أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة طبقاً لأصول الصناعة وتعمل جميع الشدات والعبوات اللازمة لها من خشب سليم ولا يسمح باستعمال (الطفش) كما يتم تثبيت أجزائها بالقمط والمسامير فقط مع توافر الشكالات لتثبيت القوائم، وتقاس جميع الأعمال هندسياً طبقاً للرسومات وما يتم تنفيذه من أعمال.
-يتم رش الخرسانة مرتين يومياً لمدة 7 أيا
-يجب أن يكون حديد التسليح من صلب تنطبق عليه المواصفات القياسية المصرية وتكون الأسياخ خالية من أى مواد عالقة تقلل من التماسك بينها وبين الخرسانة.
-لا يسمح بفك الفرم بعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة إلا بعد مرور المدة المنصوص عليها بالكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة.
-في حالة استخدام خرسانة جاهزة فإنه يجب اتباع نفس الاشتراطات الواردة بالبند (1-5-3) من الباب الثاني – أعمال الخرسانة العادية.

ثانيا - طرق الاختبار واشتراطات الصلاحية للمواد
(1) الركام:
أخذ وتحضير العينات:
	تجهز عينات الركام الصغير أو الكبير أو الخليط اللازمة لإجراء الاختبارات بأخذها من المصدر أو عند التوريد ويكون ذلك من الركام المنقول بالعربات أو المواعين أو أية وسيلة أخرى أثناء تعبئته بالمحجر أو أي مكان آخر حيث تأخذ عينة طبقا لما يراه المهندس الاستشاري على ألا تقل عن (500) متر مكعب من الركام إلا في الحالات التي يكون فيها الركام مأخوذاً من محاجر معروفة الخواص فيجوز الاكتفاء بعينة واحدة بشرط ألا يكون هناك اختلاف واضح في الركام المورد ويذكر حجم كمية الركام الكلية المأخوذة منها العينة أما إذا كان المطلوب الحصول على معلومات خاصة تبين مدى اختلاف الركام فيتم تحضير بضعة عينات تمثل كل عينة منها الركام المأخوذ على فترات محدده من الكمية الكلية.
أخذ العينة الكلية للركام :
	تحضر عينة الاختبار بتجزئة العينة الكلية ويستحسن أن يكون الركام الصغير والركام الخليط رطباً وتكون هذه التجزئة باستخدام طريقة التقسيم الربعى أو صندوق الفصل لحين الحصول على وزن عينة الاختبار.
تعبئة عينة الاختبار:
	تكون الأوعية التى ترسل فيها عينات الركام لمعامل الاختبار متينة تتحمل أية ظروف سيئة أثناء الشحن على ألا يفقد أى جزء من الركام لا سيما المواد الناعمة ويتوقف نوع وعاء التعبئة على طريقة شحن عينة الاختبار وتستعمل الأكياس ذات النسيج القوى المضمون أو الصناديق الخشبية المحكمة أو الاسطوانات المعدنية.
	ويراعى ألا يتعدى وزن العبوة الواحدة لعينات الاختبار (5) كجم وفى حالة زيادة وزن العينات المرسلة عن ذلك تقسم إلى عدة عبوات لا تزيد أى عبوة عن (5) كجم ويراعى تمييز كل عبوة بعلامة خاصة.
تشوين الركام:
يجب على المهندس المشرف أن يتأكد من صحة تشوين الركام حتى لا يؤثر ذلك على جودة الركام وبالتالى على جودة الخرسانة وعلية أن يلاحظ ما يلى:
	يجب تشوين الركام الصغير والكبير كل على حده وبكيفية تجنبه التلوث وفى الأعمال التى تحتاج إلى خرسانة خاصة أو برتبة عالية يجب عمل أرضية صلبة لتشوين الركام حسب مقاساته المختلفة طبقاً لتدرجه الحبيبى المطلوب.
	يتم تشوين الركام فى مكان مناسب على شكل كومات لا يزيد ارتفاعها عن (3) متر وتعمل على طبقات لا يزيد ارتفاع كل طبقة عن نصف متر ويسوى السطح أفقيا قبل وضع كل طبقة ولا يسمح بأن تكون الكومات ذات شكل مخروطى لأن ذلك يسبب انفصال المقاسات عن بعضها فتتدحرج المقاسات الكبيرة إلى الأطراف وتتركز المواد الناعمة فى الجزء الاوسط.
	يجب وضع المقاسات المختلفة فى تشوينات منفصلة بعيدة عن بعضها بمسافات كافية أو يتم وضع حواجز بينها بحيث لا تختلط هذه المواد ويراعى فى مكان التشوين أن يكون خالياً من الأنقاض والأعشاب والمواد الضارة أو المياه الراكدة.
	لمنع الغبار من ان يغطى المواد الصلبة قد يحتاج الامر حفظ سطح الارض المجاورة رطباً أو تغطية التشوينات أو عمل سقفية فوقها إذا تيسر ذلك لحفظها من الغبار والرياح والأمطار.
	وقد تتطلب الجودة العالية المطلوبة للخرسانة إزالة المواد الطينية والشوائب من الركام وضرورة غسله عند تشوينه.
	وبعد تحضير عينات الاختبار وتشوين الركام بالطريقة الصحيحة تأتى مرحلة الاختبارات التى تُجرى على الركام وهى:
	التدرج الحبيبى.
	نسبة الطين والمواد الناعمة.
	الأملاح.
جدول النسب المسموح بها للطين والمواد الناعمة عند اجراء الاختبار.
النسبة المئوية بالوزن ( كحد أقصى ) 
للطين والمواد الناعمة	نوع الركام
1%
3%
8%
2%
10%		الركام الكبير
	الركام الصغير (الرمل أو رمل الزلط المكسر 
	الركام الصغير من كسر الحجارة
	الركام الشامل من الزلط
	الركام الشامل من كسر الحجارة
المقاس الاعتبارى الاكبر للركام الكبير:
	يجب أن يكون أقل من (0.2) البعد الاصغر بين جانبى شدة القطاع الخرسانى وأقل من (ثلث) سمك البلاطة الخرسانية وأقل من (0.75) المسافة بين أسياخ التسليح.
محتوى الكلوريدات للركام الخليط:
	يجب أن تكون الكمية القصوى الكلية لمحتوى الكلوريدات مقدرة فى صورة كلوريد أيونى كنسبة مئوية من وزن الركام الخليط طبقاً لنوعية الخرسانة التى يستخدم بها هذا الركام كما يلى:
	0.050 الخرسانة المسلحة.
	0.015 الخرسانة الإنشائية المعالجة بالبخار أو الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد.
التدرج الحبيبى:
	الركام الصغير: يمكن تقسيم التدرج الحبيبى للركام الصغير إلى أربعة مناطق كما هو مبين فى الجدول رقم (1) وهذه المناطق تشمل المقاسات المختلفة من الركام الصغير كالآتى:
	منطقة التدرج الاولى: وتشمل حدود الركام الصغير المتوسط.
	منطقة التدرج الثانية: وتشمل حدود الركام الصغير الخشن.
	منطقة التدرج الثالثة: وتشمل حدود الركام الصغير الناعم.
	منطقة التدرج الرابعة: وتشمل حدود الركام الصغير الناعم جداً.
الركام الصغير:
جدول: تدرج الركام الصغير.
النسبة المئوية المارة من المنخل بالوزن	المناخل القياسية	المقاس الاعتبارى الاكبر (مم)
100
95-100
95-100
90-100
80-100
15-50
صفر-15	100
90-100
85-100
75-100
60-79
12-40
صفر-10	100
90-100
75-100
55-90
35-59
8-30
صفر-10	100
90-100
60-95
30-70
15-34
5-20
صفر-10	9.51
4.76
2.83
1.41
0.707
0.354
0.177	15
19
22
26
30
34
38	10
5
2.5
1.25
0.62
0.31
0.16
الركام الكبير: 
يمكن تقسيم التدرج الحبيبى للركام الكبير طبقاً للمقاس الاعتبارى الأكبر له كما هو مبين بالجدول (3) التالى:

(2) الأسمنت:
أخذ عينة الاختبار وتجهيزها:
	تختار عينات الاسمنت من المصنع أو من مكان التوريد أو عند التشوين موقع التسليم بحيث تكون العينة ممثلة لكل صنف على حده من كل رسالة.
	يراعى ألا تمثل العينة الواحدة أكثر من (20) طناً من الرسالة الواحدة ذات الصنف الواحدة الواردة من مصدر واحد وذلك ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك من البائع والمشترى.
	لا يقل أوزان الكميات المسحوبة عن (5) كجم تخلط جيداً للحصول على عينة متجانسة تمثل الرسالة تمثيلاً صحيحاً.
	تجرى الاختبارات على العينات خلال (28) يوماً من تاريخ توريد العينات وكذلك عند الاستخدام.
	في حالة استخدام الأسمنت المستورد فانه يجب إجراء الاختبارات على كل رسالة تشون بالموقع.
طرق سحب العينات:
	الأسمنت المعبأ فى أوعية (أكياس).
	يختار عشوائياً عدد من الأوعية لا يقل عن الجذر التكعيبى للعدد الكلى للأوعية التى تمثل الرسالة.
	تسحب كميات مناسبة من محتويات كل وعاء من الاوعية المختارة باستخدام أنبوبة سحب العينات أو أى وسيلة أخرى مناسبة.

التوريد والتخزين:
	يُورد الأسمنت للموقع فى أكياس محكمة الإغلاق (50) كجم أو حاويات مغلقة.
	ويتم تخزين الاسمنت فى مخزن له أرضية جافة وخشبية خالية من المسامير البارزة أو النتوءات الحادة ومرتفعة من سطح الارض بمسافة لا تقل عن (50) سم وتكون جوانب وأسقف المخزن من الأسبستوس الأسمنتي المعزول جيداً ويكون مائلاً لتصريف مياه المطر ويكون مسطح المخزن متسع وكاف لتسهيل رص الاسمنت بطريقة منتظمة وبحيث ان الكميات التى وردت أولاً يتم سحبها أولاً مع عمل منفذين للمخزن للدخول الخروج.
	يجب رص شكائر الأسمنت حيث لا يزيد ارتفاع الرصة على عشر شكائر وبحيث توجد بين الرصات مسافات لتسهيل الحركة داخل المخزن ومع مراعاة مسافة نصف متر من جميع الجهات بين جدران المخزن وصفوف الأسمنت.
الاختبارات التى يجب اجرائها على الأسمنت:
	اختبار تعين زمن الشك للأسمنت.
	اختبار تعيين نعومة الأسمنت.
	اختبار تعيين ثبات حجم الأسمنت (التمدد).
	اختبار تعيين مقاومة الأسمنت للضغط.
(3) ماء الخلط:
تجهيز عينة الاختبار:
	فى حالة استخدام ماء الخلط من مصدر غير مصادر ماء الشرب يجب أخذ عينة منه بحجم لا يقل عن (5) لتر وارسالها فى زجاجة نظيفة تماماً إلى معمل اختبار معتمد لتحليلها.
الاختبارات التى يجب اجرائها:
يجرى اختبار تحليل كيميائى إذا تم استخدام مياه الشرب لتحليلها وتحديد محتويات كل من:
	الشوائب غير العضوية.
	الكلوريدات.
	الكبريتات.
	الكربونات القلوية.
	درجة التلوث فى المخلفات الصناعية.
	الأس الهيدروجينى.
	بالإضافة لاختبارات الماء يجرى اختبارى زمن الشك الابتدائى والنهائى ومقاومة الضغط على عينات خرسانية ويراعى أن يُجرى كل اختبار مرتين فى نفس الوقت وبنفس الأسمنت المعتمد للمشروع وتحت نفس الظروف باستعمال الماء المزمع استخدامه والماء الصالح للشرب (أو ماء مقطر).
شروط تخزين ماء الخلط:
	يجب حفظ ماء الخلط فى مكان بعيد عن أى ملوثات أو أتربة حتى لا يؤثر على خواص ماء الخلط.
وفيما يلى اشتراطات صلاحية ماء الخلط.
اشتراطات صلاحية ماء الخلط 
	يشترط فى الماء المستخدم لخلط الخرسانة أن لا يحتوى أية مواد ضارة تحدث تأثيراً ضاراً على مقاومة الخرسانة وايضاً متانتها.
	يكون الماء المستعمل فى خلط الخرسانة نظيفاً وخالياً من المواد الضارة مثل الزيوت والأحماض والقلويات والأملاح والمواد العضوية وأى مواد قد تؤثر تأثيراً متلفاً على مكونات الخرسانة أو صلب التسليح.
	يُعتبر الماء الصالح للشرب باستثناء الاشتراطات البكتريولوجية مناسباً فى جميع الأحوال لخلط الخرسانة وفى حالة عدم توافره يمكن استعمال ماء من مصادر أخرى لخلط ومعالجة الخرسانة بشرط إستيفاء الشروط الواردة سابقاً بالاضافة إلى ما يلى:
	ألا يزيد زمن الشك الابتدائى لعينات الاسمنت المجهزة بهذا الماء بأكثر من (30) دقيقة على زمن الشك الابتدائى لعينات جُهزت بالماء الصالح للشرب وعلى ألا يقل زمن الشك بأى حال عن (45) دقيقة.
	لا تقل مقاومة الضغط بعد سبعة أيام وثمانية وعشرين يوماً للمكعبات التى استعمل فى خلطها هذا الماء عن 90% من مقاومة الضغط لعينات مماثلة جُهزت بماء خلط صالح للشرب.
	يجب عند تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية استخدام نفس الماء الذى سيستخدم فى الخلط عند تنفيذ المنشأ.
(4) الإضافات:
اشتراطات صلاحية الإضافات:
	يجب ألا تؤثر الإضافات تأثيراً ضاراً على الخرسانة أو صلب التسليح.
	يجب التأكد من مدى ملائمة وفاعلية أى من الإضافات بواسطة خلطات تجريبية من الأسمنت والركام والمواد الأخرى التى تُستخدم فى الأعمال الخرسانية وتتم المقارنة بخلطة خرسانية لها نفس المكونات ولكن بدون الإضافات وتسمى (خلطة التحكم). 
	يجب ان تفى الإضافات بالمتطلبات الأدائية للخرسانة فى حالتها الطازجة والمتصلدة وذلك للاختبارات التى تنص عليها المواصفات القياسية المصرية لكل نوع من أنواع الإضافات.
	يجب ألا يزيد محتوى الهواء فى الخلطة ذات الإضافات السابقة الذكر على 2% من محتوى الهواء فى الخلطة الخرسانية المثيلة بدون إضافات (خلطة التحكم) وبحيث لا يزيد محتوى الهواء الكلى لأى حالة من الاضافات عن
3%. 
	يلزم لقبول أى دفعة من الإضافات أن يكون لها نفس التكوين للإضافة المختبرة والمقبولة وذلك باجراء اختبارات التجانس التى تنص عليها المواصفات القياسية المصرية والتى تفى بالمتطلبات المعطاة بنفس المواصفة.
	يجب ألا يتعدى محتوى الكلوريد الأيونى بالإضافات عن 2% بالوزن من الاضافات أو 3% بالوزن من الأسمنت فى حالة الخرسانة المسلحة أو الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد.
	يجب عدم إضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم أو الإضافات التى أساسها من الكلوريدات بتاتاً إلى الخرسانة المسلحة أو الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد.
أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار:
	يراعى فى جميع مراحل تحضير العينة تجنب امتصاصها للرطوبة أو ثانى اكسيد الكربون أو التبخر وذلك يجعل مدة تعرضها للجو الخارجى أقل ما يمكن.
أولاً: الاضافات السائلة
تؤخذ العينات من ستة أوعية أو من 1% من عدد الأوعية أيهما أكبر مع رج الأوعية لتوزيع المواد العالقة مع إهمال الرواسب المتبقية بعد عملية الرج وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
	إذا كان الوعاء يحتوى على أقل من 0.5 لتر تؤخذ كل محتويات الوعاء.
	إذا كان الوعاء يحتوى على أكبر من 0.5 لتر يؤخذ 0.5 لتر من كل وعاء.
	تخلط العينات الجزئية المأخوذة بإحدى الطريقتين السابقتين لتكون العينة النهائية بحيث لا تقل عن لتر واحد ثم توضع العينة النهائية فى زجاجة أو أكثر نظيفة ذات سدادة محكمة الغلق تماماً وعليها علامة مميزة. 
ثانياً: الإضافات على هيئة مساحيق
تؤخذ العينات من ستة عبوات أو من 1% من عدد العبوات أيهما أكبر وذلك بالطرق التالية:
	إذا كان الوعاء يحتوى على أقل من 0.5 كجم تُؤخذ كل محتويات الوعاء.
	إذا كان الوعاء يحتوى على أكبر من 0.5 كجم تتبع إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
	تدخل أنبوبة أخذ العينات التى لا يقل قطرها عن (25مم) داخل العبوة بحيث تؤخذ مادة الإضافة من قلب العبوة وبطولها بالكامل عدة مرات حتى نحصل على وزن قدره كجم واحد.
	تفرغ احدى العبوات على سطح جاف نظيف وتخلط جيداً تأخذ منها ثلاثة إجراء على الأقل من أماكن مختلفة من الكومة بحيث لا يقل كل منها عن (125جم).
	تكرر هذه العملية لكل عبوة ثم تخلط جيداً العينات الجزئية لكى تعطى عينة واحدة مجمعة ثم تختزل هذه العينة المجمعة إلى كيلو جرام واحد بطريقة التقسيم الربعى أو باستخدام طريقة مجزئ العينات.
	توضع العينة فى أوعية محكمة بحيث لا يتسرب الهواء إليها .
أولاً: اختبارات التجانس 
تجرى الاختبارات التالية على عينات الإضافات المأخوذة للتأكد من تجانس كل رسالة تمثلها هذه العينات مع عينات الإضافة المختبرة والمقبولة:
	اختبار الكثافة النسبية.
	اختبار تعيين الرقم الهيدروجينى.
	اختبار تعيين أيون الكلوريد.
	اختبار محتوى المادة الصلبة (المحتوى الجاف).
	اختبار محتوى الرماد.
ثانياً: اختبارات الأداء
	الخرسانة الطازجة:
2- اختبار تعيين عامل الدمك. 1- اختبارات الهبوط.
4- اختبار أزمنة التصلد.	3 – اختبار تعيين محتوى الهواء.
	الخرسانة المتصلدة.
	اختبار مقاومة الضغط.
	اختبار مقاومة الانحناء.





الخرسانة المتصلدة:
	جدول (3-10):- الحد الأدنى لمقاومة الضغط كنسبة مئوية من خلطة التحكم:
معجلة الشك% تقليل w/c مؤخرة الشك % تقليل w/c معجلة الشك % العمر تقليل w/c % مؤخرة الشك% 
125	-	125	-	-	1 يوم
125	110	125	90	110	3 يوم
110	110	100	90	110	7 يوم
110	110	100	90	110	28 يوم
100	100	90	90	100	6 شهور
(5) صلب التسليح:
أ) أسياخ التسليح:
أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار:
	يختار المشترى أو مندوبه المنتجات التى يتم منها أخذ عينات بغرض تحقيق الخواص المطلوبة وفى حالة عدم وجود أى تحديد من طرف المشترى فيجب إتباع الطريقة الآتية حيث يعتمد اختبار العينات على تخانة المنتجات الموجودة بوحدة التفتيش.
	إذا كان الفرق بين أكبر وأصغر تخانة فى حدود (10مم) تختار عينة واحدة من التخانة المتوسطة أو الأصغر.
	إذا كان الفرق بين أكبر وأصغر تخانة أكثر من (10مم) تختار عينة من أقل تخانة وأخرى إضافية من أكبر تخانة.
	تؤخذ العينات طولية فى حالة القطاعات وعرضية أو طولية فى حالة الألواح والمسطحات.
تشوين صلب التسليح :
	تشون أسياخ التسليح فى الموقع فى أماكن تمنع وصول الرطوبة إليها كما تمنع اختلاطها بالمواد الغريبة والتى قد تؤثر على تماسكها مع الخرسانة مثل الزيوت أو الشحومات أو الطين وعلى ذلك ففى الشتاء يفضل تغطية أسياخ الصلب ببلاستيك أو أقمشة عازلة للمياه مع وضعها على طبلية أو مكان صلب لمنع اختلاطها بالطين إذا تم وضعها مباشرة على الارض. 
جدول:- اشتراطات صلاحية صلب التسليح:
النسبة المئوية للاستطالة	مقاومة الشد القصوى (كجم/مم2)	إجهاد الخضوع أو ضمان (كجم/مم2)	حالة سطح الأسياخ	الرتبة	نوع الصلب
لا يقل عن 20%
لا يقل عن 18%	لا يقل عن 35
لا يقل عن 45	لا يقل عن 24
لا يقل عن 28	أملس	24/35
28/45	صلب طرى عادى
لا يقل عن12%
لا يقل عن 10%	لا يقل عن 52
لا يقل عن 60	لا يقل عن 36
لا يقل عن 40	ذو نتؤات	36/52
40/60	صلب عالى المقاومة
	إجهاد الضمان: هو الإجهاد الذى يترك انفعالاً متبقياً مقداره 0.2%
الاختبارات التى يجب اجرائها:
1-	اختبار الشد.
2-	اختبار الثني على البارد.
3-	اختبارات إضافية (الشد والثنى).
4-	اخذ وتحضير العينات للاختبار أسياخ الصلب المدلفنة على الساخن لتسليح الخرسانة:- 
تُؤخذ عينات من أسياخ تُختار عشوائياً لإجراء اختبارات الشد والثنى المفرد على البارد (180 درجة) عليها.
لا يقل طول العينة من السيخ الواحد عن متر.
تٌختبر العينات بحالتها وبدون التعرض لأية معالجات حرارية أو عمليات تشغيل عدا الإستعدال البسيط على البارد والذى لا ينتج عنه تغيير فى الخواص الرئيسية للصلب التسليح.
جدول (3-139:- الحد الأدنى لعينات الحديد
عدد العينات لنفس الصبة ونفس القطر	
الاختبار
وزن الصبة	
أكبر من 50 طن	حتى 50 طن	
3
3
3
1	2
2
2
1	المقاسات والأوزان.
الشــــــد.
الثنى على البـارد.
التحليل الكيميائى.
الاختبارات التى يجب إجرائها:
4	اختبار الشد.
5	اختبار الثنى المفرد على البارد.
6	اختبار تحديد وقياس أبعاد النتوءات.

ب) شبك أسياخ الصلب الملحومة لتسليح الخرسانة:
أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار:
7	لكل 25 طن من المنتج تجهز عدد (3) عينة من كل الأسياخ الطولية والاسياخ العرضية وذلك لكل من اختبار الشد والثنى على البارد والقص، بحيث تحتوى عينة الشد على لحام واحد على الأقل فى طول العينة أما عينة الثنى فتجهز من الأسياخ خارج اللحامات.
الاختبارات التى يجب إجرائها:
8	اختبار الشد.
9	اختبار الثنى على البارد.
10	اختبار القص.

إعادة الاختبار: 
11	تعاد الاختبارات فى الأحوال التالية:
	فى حالة وقوع الكسر خارج الثلث الاوسط من طول القياس فى اختبار الشد.
	فى حالة عدم مطابقة نتيجة أى اختبار للحدود المنصوص عليها فى المواصفات الآتية:
جدول:_اشتراطات صلاحية شبك اسياخ الصلب الملحومة:
حدود المواصفات	الخاصية
يراعى ان تكون الاسياخ المستخدمة من النوع المدلفن على الساخن أو المسحوب على البارد	نوع صلب الاسياخ
يرعى الا يحتوى الصلب المستخدم على نسبة من عنصرى الكبريت أو الفوسفور تزيد على 0.05% لأى منهما	الخواص الكيميائية لاسياخ الشبكة
الاستطالة (الطول القياسى 10ق) حد أدنى	إجهاد الخضوع (0.5% إجهاد ضمان) حد أدنى	مقاومة الشد حد أدنى	الخواص الميكانيكية لاسياخ الشبكة
10%	45 كجم / مم	52 كجم / مم2	
جدول:حدود اختبار الثني على البارد لأسياخ الشبكات
حدود المواصفات	الخاصية
زاوية الثنى	قطر دليل الثنى	قطر السيخ (مم) ق	الخواص الميكانيكية لأسياخ الشبكة
180	2ق	حتى 7 مم	
يجب ألا تقل مقاومة القص للحام الأسياخ الطولية مع العرضية عن المساحة الاسمية للسيخ الأكبر مضروباً فى 24 بالنسبة للأسياخ الملساء ومضروباً فى 15 بالنسبة للأسياخ ذات النتؤات.
لا تحدد مقاومة القص للحام الأسياخ إذا كان قطر السيخ أقل من 4 مم أو كانت مساحة مقطع السيخ الأصغر أقل من 40% من مساحة مقطع السيخ الأكبر.	
يسمح بالتغيير فى المسافة بين محورى سيخين متجاورين لا يزيد عن 7.5%.
يسمح بتفاوت فى أوزان شبك أسياخ الصلب فى حدود +6%.
الانحرافات فى أبعاد الشبك المسطح والملفوف كما بالجدول التالى : حدود السماح
الانحراف	الأبعاد	
25 مم تحت أو فوق الابعاد المحددة.
0.5% تحت أو فوق الأبعاد.	حتى 5 مم
اكثر من 5 م	


جـ) الشبك الممد المصنوع من الصلب:
أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار:
12	اختبار عينات الاختبار.
13	تُختار عينات الاختبار بواسطة المشترى وفى حالة مطابقة نتائج الاختبار للحدود المنصوص عليها فى المواصفات القياسية يتحمل المشترى الألواح التى أخذت منها العينات أو يقبل استلام هذه الالواح كما لو أن عينات الاختبار لم تؤخذ منها.
تجهيز قطع الاختبار:
14	تجهز قطع الاختبار بقطع شريحة من اللوح بكامل مساحة مقطعها ويلاحظ عدم إجراء أى معاملة حرارية على قطع الاختبار ولكن يمكن ازالة الرايش.
إجراء الاختبارات:
إجراء الاختبار فى المصنع:
15	تجرى الاختبارات فى المصنع على جميع العينات المختارة ويكون ذلك على نفقة المنتج ويقدم المنتج تقريراً بهذه الاختبارات إذا طُلب منه ذلك.
اجراء الاختبار خارج المصنع:
16	تجرى الاختبارات خارج المصنع فى الأحوال الآتية:
	فى حالة عدم إمكان المصنع القيام بتجهيز العينات أو اختبارها أو كليهما.
	فى حالة رغبة المشترى أو مندوبه فى تجهيز العينات واختبارها فى جهة أخرى غير المصنع ويكون ذلك على نفقته الخاصة.
	فى حالة عدم مطابقة نتائج هذه الاختبارات لشروط المواصفات يتحمل المنتج نفقات اجرائها.
إعادة إجراء الاختبار:
17	تُعاد الاختبارات فى الاحوال الآتية:
	فى حالة وقوع كسر خارج الثلث الاوسط من طول القياس فى اختبار الشد على شرائح الشبك الممدد المستعمل فى تسليح الخرسانة.
	فى حالة عدم مطابقة نتيجة أى اختبار من الاختبارات للحدود المنصوص عليها فى المواصفات القياسية يُعاد إجراء الاختبار على عينتين آخرتين فإذا كانت نتائج هذين الاختبارين مطابقة للمواصفات تُقبل الألواح أما إذا لم تطابق نتائج اختبار إحداهما لهذه المواصفات ترفض كمية الألواح التى تمثلها هذه العينات.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*أعمال الحفر والردم*

أعمال الحفر والردم
(1) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال الحفر:

- قبل البدء فى أعمال الحفر يجب عمل التخطيط المبين على الرسومات بكل دقة بمعرفة مهندس المقاول على أن يُعتمد هذا التخطيط من المهندس المقيم بالعملية. والمقاول وحده مُكلف بمراجعة المقاسات والتحقق من صحتها وهو المسئول عن القيام بجميع أعمال التخطيط واعتماد المهندس المقيم واشتراكه فى عمل التخطيط لا يخلى المقاول من المسئولية المطلقة عن التخطيط.
-تُجرى عملية الحفر بطريقة منتظمة وللمقاول الحرية الكاملة فى الطريقة التى تتراءى له عند تشكيل جوانب الحفر حتى يصل إلى منسوب قاع الأساسات سواء جعل جوانب الحفر رأسية أو مدرجة أو ذات ميول خاصة على أن يُحاسب المقاول على مكعبات الحفر حسب المبين بالرسومات فقط. 
-إذا نُفذ منسوب قاع الحفر أقل من المنسوب التصميمى فيجب على المقاول أن يملأ الحفر بالخرسانة العادية حتى المنسوب المطلوب وتكون مصاريف الحفر الزائد ثم الملء بالخرسانة العادية حتى المنسوب التصميمى على حساب المقاول.
-إذا احتاج الأمر إلى نزح المياه أثناء عملية الحفر- فيجب أن يلتزم المقاول بعمل الترتيب اللازم لنزح المياه بدون أن يؤثر ذلك تأثيراً مباشراً فى عملية الحفر أو المبانى المجاورة وعليه أن يستحضر الطلمبات والمهمات والآلات اللازمة لنزح المياه بمعرفته وعلى حسابه.
-فى حالة إجراء عملية الحفر فى شوارع أو مواقع أو ساحات معرضة للمارة أو لمنتفعى مبانى قائمة فيجب على المقاول عمل جميع الاحتياطات اللازمة والتى يراها كفيلة لمنع كافة أخطار الوقوع فى هذه الخنادق أو الحفر وعليه عمل الحواجز اللازمة لمنع المرور وإنارتها ليلاً وحراستها و إخطار الجهات المسئولة عن ذلك و يتحمل وحده أى أخطار تقع ويلتزم بإعادة الوضع كما هو عليه دون المطالبة بأى أسعار إضافية.
-على المقاول إصلاح أى تلف قد يحدث نتيجة أعمال الحفر للأعمال والأملاك المجاورة على حسابه مع اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لمنع حدوث كوارث ويكون وحده مسئولاً عن ذلك.
-لا يجوز وضع أتربة بين أو حول المبنى سواء كان هذا المبنى قد تم أو لم يتم إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح كتابى بذلك من المهندس المشرف ويجب أن تكون الأتربة المستعملة فى أعمال الردم نظيفة ويجب أن يكون الردم على طبقات متعاقبة سمك الواحدة منها لا يزيد على 25 سم مع رشها ودكها جيداً بالمندالة وأن يسير الردم تدريجياً مع ارتفاع البناء.
-تشمل فئات أعمال الحفر جميع أنواع التربة وكذلك التي تظهر أثناء عملية الحفر مهما كان نوعها وطبيعتها سواء كانت مباني أو خرسانات أو أحجار أو رملية أو جيرية .... الخ، وتشمل فئات الحفر كذلك سائر المصاريف التى يستدعيها إنجاز العمل على الوجه الأكمل كصلب الجوانب ونزح المياه إذا لزم الأمر كما تشمل تكاليف التصرف فى المواد الناتجة من الحفر وكذلك نقلها إلى المقالب العمومية. وفى حالة إمكانية استخدام ناتج الحفر فى عملية الردم طبقاً لتوصيات تقرير الجسات المعتمد فإنه يتم استخدام الصالح من ناتج الحفر طبقاً لتعليمات جهاز الإشراف وموافقته فى عملية الردم مع استبعاد باقى ناتج الحفر بنقله الى المقالب العمومية على نفقة المقاول.
-يقاس عمق الحفر من منسوب اقل نقطة لسطح الأرض بالموقع والفئة المقدرة لأعمال الحفر تعتبر بواقع المتر المكعب من الحفرة والخندق الذى يتم حفره وتقدر كمية الأتربة فى الحفر من واقع صافى مساحة الأساسات حسب المبين بالرسومات فى الارتفاع العمودى الواقع بين قاع الأساسات ومنسوب الأرض قبل الحفر ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الحفر الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود حتى ولو كان لازماً حفره لإمكان النزول بالعمق المطلوب.
- تشمل فئة الحفر القطع فى الصخر إن وجد أثناء الحفر ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك بجدول الفئات.
-فى حالة الحفر بعمق أكبر يتم الردم بتربة إحلال إن وجدت أو بخرسانة عادية فى حالة عدم وجود تربة إحلال وذلك لتعليمات المهندس المشرف.
-الأعمال المبينة بالرسومات غير نهائية وتحديد الأعماق يكون بمعرفة المهندس الاستشارى للمالك وذلك حسب طبيعة التربة ولا يتم زيادة السعر للمتر المكعب فى عمق الحفر الزيادة إذا نتج ذلك عن تقرير جسات مُعد بمعرفة المقاول.
(2) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال الردم:

-يجب أن يكون الردم بأتربة نظيفة خالية من الشوائب أو برمال حرشة نظيفة خالية من المواد العضوية سواء كان الردم مورداً أو من ناتج الحفر وأن تكون الأتربة أو الرمال معتمدة قبل الردم بها.
-يكون الردم على طبقات كل طبقة خمسة وعشرون سنتيمتر مع غمر كل طبقة بالماء ودكها جيداً بالمندالة الحديد.
-لا يجوز الردم حول المبانى والأساسات إلا بعد الحصول على إذن المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ.
-السعر المقدم لأعمال الردم يُعتبر بواقع المتر المكعب الواحد من الفراغ الذى يتم من واقع صافى المساحة المطلوبة ردمها حسب المبين بالرسومات التنفيذية مضروباً فى الارتفاع العمودى بعد الدك جيداً بالمندالة الحديدية والغمر بالمياه ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الردم الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود.
-الردم بأتربة من ناتج الحفر: بالمتر المكعب ردم خنادق أو حول الأساسات أو داخل المبنى أو أى مساحة بأتربة من ناتج الحفر ويشمل السعر الرش بالمياه والدمك جيداً.
-الردم بأتربة موردة بمعرفة المقاول: بالمتر المكعب ردم خنادق أو حول الأساسات أو داخل المبنى أو أى مساحة بأتربة نظيفة موردة بمعرفة المقاول مع تسوية السطح النهائى على المنسوب المطلوب والرش بالمياه والدمك جيداً.
-الردم برمال حرشة نظيفة: بالمتر المكعب ردم برمال حرشة نظيفة موردة بمعرفة المقاول على طبقات سمك كل طبقة 25سم مع الرش بالمياه والدمك جيداً للوصول الى نسبة الدمك المطلوب.
-تسوية الموقع: بالمتر المربع تسوية أرض الموقع غير المنتظمة وتحويلها إلى أرض ذات مناسيب معينة وذلك بقطع الأجزاء المرتفعة حوالي من 0.30 إلى 0.50 متر وردم الأجزاء المنخفضة ونقل الأتربة الزائدة إلى المقالب العمومية مع دك و رش الأتربة للحصول على المناسيب المطلوبة.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأعمال المعدنية والألومنيوم*

الأعمال المعدنية والألومنيوم
(1) مقدمه:
1-1	يقوم المقاول بتقديم كافة المواد والأيدي العاملة والأدوات اللازمة للقيام بالأعمال المعدنية والألومنيوم على الوجه الأكمل حسب الرسومات التفصيلية وحسب المواصفات المبينة فيما بعد.
1-2	يقوم المقاول بتقديم خمس نسخ من الرسومات التفصيلية التنفيذية لجميع الأعمال المعدنية والألومنيوم المذكورة في المقايسة المرفقة لاعتمادها من المهندس قبل البدء في التشغيل وتشمل الرسومات جميع النماذج وقطاعات تفصيلية بالحجم الطبيعي والأسماك والأوزان وطريقة التثبيت وطريقة التجميع وتركيب الأجزاء المتحركة الخ...
1-3	يُعتبر المقاول مسئولاً عن أي أخطاء في الرسومات التنفيذية المقدمة منه رغم اعتماد المهندس المشرف لهذه الرسومات وعليه أن يلتزم برسومات التعاقد والمواصفات وكذلك يعتبر مسئولاً عن أي تعديل يجريه في الرسومات ولا يقبل منه أي تعديل إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابيه من المهندس المشرف.








ثانيا:-الأعمال المعدنية:

1	تصنع جميع الأعمال المعدنية من قطاعات الصلب المسحوب طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية .
2	تكون القطاعات الخاصة للأبواب والشبابيك بالأشكال والأبعاد بالأوزان المطلوبة وتتشكل هذه القطاعات بالسحب على الساخن من سبيكة حديد طرى على الوجه التالي:
	القطاعات الخفيفة التي بعمق 25.50 مم (1 بوصة) لا يقل وزنها عن 2.575 كجم/م ط.
	القطاعات المتوسطة التي بعمق 31.75 مم (1/4 بوصة) لا يقل وزنها عن 4.426 كجم/م ط.
	القطاعات الثقيلة التي بعمق 38.10 مم( 1/2 1 بوصة) لا يقل وزنها عن 5.123 كجم/م ط.
3	الخشب المستعمل في تنفيذ الحلوق والباكتات تكون من فرز الدرجة الأولى تمام الجفاف ولا تزيد نسبة الرطوبة عن 12% عند التشغيل وتكون القطاعات خالية من الشروخ والعصارة التي تزيد قطرها عن 30 مم وكافه عيوب الخشب.
4	الزجاج المطلوب استعماله وتركيبه في النماذج المختلفة يكون بالأبعاد المطابقة للمساحات التي سيركب فيها مع مراعاة الخلوص اللازم للتركيب والانكماش بالعوامل الجوية. ويكون الزجاج من النوع الشفاف أو المنقوش بتخانة لا تقل عن 4 مم والذي يزن المتر المربع منه نحو8.84 كيلوجرام – إلا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك على الرسومات أو بالمواصفات الفنية - ويكون الزجاج سليماً خالياً من عيوب الصناعة ومطابقاً للمواصفات البريطانية.

ثالثا:- التصنيع والتركيب:

1	يتم صنع وتجميع أعضاء النماذج المختلفة بالكامل بالورشة الصانعة كلما أمكن ذلك وإذا تعذر نقل بعض النماذج الكبيرة بسهوله إلى المبنى فيتم تصنيع هذه النماذج على أجزاء يسهل نقلها على أن يتم تجميعها بالورشة للتأكد من مطابقتها للرسومات والمواصفات وأنها في حاله صالحة للتركيب والتشغيل قبل نقلها من الورشة.

2	يتم تصنيع وتجميع أعضاء النماذج المختلفة التنفيذية وتعمل الأعضاء من قطاعات حديد مستقيمة وسليمة وخاليه من العيوب وتعمل الأعضاء المنحنية حسب الأقطار المطلوبة بكل دقه على أن تكون الأسطح مستوية مناسبة ومتوازية وقائمه الزوايا وتكون الأعضاء الأفقية متعامدة مع الأعضاء الرأسية تماما وتكون الأسطح النهائية الظاهرة ناعمة مستوية خالية من العيوب.

3	تعمل نقاط التجمع والاتصال للأعضاء المختلفة بكل الدقة والعناية بحيث تكون محكمة التجميع وفى مستوى واحد مع بعضها ويتم التجميع بطريقه اللحام الكهربائي - كلما أمكن ذلك - طبقاً لأصول الصناعة الفنية الممتازة الكافية للغرض المطلوب منها وتكون اللحامات محكمة مستوية السطح ذات تشطيب نهائي نظيف وناعم.

4	تعمل أعمال التجميع بالمسامير للأعضاء المختلفة - إذا تطلب التنفيذ - محكمه وفى مستوى واحد مع بعضها وبحيث لا تظهر أماكن رؤوس المسامير كلما أمكن ذلك.

5	تجمع أعضاء الحلوق والضلف بحيث تكون طريقة فتح الضلف للداخل إلا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك على الرسومات أو بالمواصفات - ويتم تركب الزجاج في الضلف من الداخل بواسطة قطع التثبيت.
6	تركب في النماذج المبينة بالرسومات التنفيذية حلوق من الخشب السويدي بالقطاع المطلوب ويتم تجميع الحلوق الخشبية بطريقة النقر والسان بالغراء الساخن.

7	تكون قطاعات الحلوق الخشبية بالأبعاد والأشكال المبينة بالرسومات التفصيلية وتكون ممسوحة ومجلية الأسطح الظاهرة بما في ذلك الرأس العلوية والقوائم الرأسية والعوارض الأفقية.

8	تركب الحلوق الخشبية في الفتحات المعدة لها بواسطة كانات حديد من خوصه قطاعها 30×60 مم بطول لا يقل عن 120 مم وبالشكل المطلوب وتكون عدد الكانات مناسبة لمساحة ووزن النموذج بشرط ألا يقل عن ستة كانات للقطعة الواحدة. وتم تثبيت الكانات في المباني أو الخرسانة المجاورة بمونة الأسمنت والرمل 1:1 وفى الحلق الخشبي بمسامير برمة بالطول المناسب.











الضلف التي تتحرك على مفصلات جانبية:

	تتحرك الضلف على مفصلات حديد صلب ثقيل بطول 110 مم تُلحم بالضلفة والحلق كهربائياً ويُركب في الضلف التي لا تزيد ارتفاعها من 1.00 متر مفصلتين، والضلف التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن 1.00 متر ثلاث مفصلات.

	تقفل الضلف بواسطة اسبنيولة من الصلب داخل الاسطامة.

	تتحرك الاسبنيوله داخل مقبض ألومنيوم مؤكسد بطول 90 مم.

	يركب لكل ضلفة شكل نحاسي مطلي بالنيكل بطول 100 أو120 أو150 مم حسب الحالة ويعمل الشنكل من نحاس مسحوب قطر 4 مم ويثبت على قاعدة مستديرة قطر 25 مم تركب بالضغط في لوح نحاسي بسمك 
2 مم وتثبت القاعدة الشنكل في الحلق بمسامير برمة برأس غاطسة وفى المباني بجوايط حديد بطول 100مم ومونه الأسمنت.







الضلف التي تتحرك على محاور أفقية ورأسية:

	تكون حركه الضلف على كعوب حركه من البرونز وتلحم في الضلف والحلق كهربائياً.
	تركب في الضلف ذراع متحركة من خوصة حديد 20×40 مم للتحكم في مقدار فتح الضلف على زاوية 30 درجة تقريباً.
	تقفل الضلف بواسطة اسبنيوله من الصلب داخل الاسطامه وتتكون من صندوق حركه وخوص حديد صلب.
	تتحرك الاسبنيوله بواسطة مقبض ألومنيوم مؤكسد بطول 90 مم له قاعدة.
	نماذج الشبابيك التي تتكون من عدد من الضلف يُراد فتحها سويا يُركب للضلف ذراع جانبي من خوصة حديد تثبت من أعلى واسفل لتسهيل حركه الضلف معا.
وقد يطلب في بعض نماذج الشبابيك عمل أكرة تحريك الاسبنيوله من النوع "المنفصل" لعدم فتح هذه الضلف إلا وقت تنظيف الزجاج فقط.








الخردوات

1	يركب في جميع النماذج للشبابيك والأبواب الخردوات اللازمة للتشغيل على الوجه الأكمل وحسب المبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو المواصفات وتكون الخردوات من فرز الدرجة الأولى حسب العينات المعتمدة من المهندس.
2	تورد جميع الخردوات لكل نموذج - ما عدا المفصلات وقطع الحركة للضلف إلى المبنى دون تركيب على أن يتم اختبار صلاحيتها للاستعمال في الورشة قبل النقل والوريد ويتم تركيب جميع الخردوات في أماكنها بعد إتمام التركيب والتثبيت لكل نموذج في الفتحة المعدة له.
3	الخردوات المطلوبة لكل نموذج تشمل جميع القطع اللازمة لتحريك الضلف وتشغيلها وقطع القفل والتثبيت بما في ذلك جميع القطع الخاصة للتركيب والتثبيت في أماكنها المحددة في الحلوق أو الضلف المتحركة أو الثابتة.
4	الخردوات المطلوبة لكل نموذج حسب المبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو بالواصفات وتكون المفصلات من الصلب لها قطع حركه من مادة غير قابله للصدأ وتكون المقابض من الألومنيوم المؤكسد أو النحاس المطلي بالكروم وتكون الشناكل وقطع التثبيت من النحاس المطلي بالكروم والكوالين من الأنواع التي تركب داخل النقر بالمقاسات المناسبة على أن تعتمد جميع القطع من المهندس قبل التوريد والتركيب.




الزجاج

1	تركب ألواح الزجاج داخل مجارى من المطاط الطرى بالمقاسات والأنواع المناسبة للقطاعات المعدنية والكريتال على أن تكون المطاط من النوع الخاص الذي يبقى لينا دون تفتت مع مرور الزمن.
2	قبل تركيب ألواح الزجاج في أماكنها يتم فك قطع التثبيت أو السدايب من أماكنها ويتم تنظيف ودهان القطاعات المعدنية بالبوية ثلاثة اوجه لحمايتها من الصدأ ثم تركيب ألواح الزجاج بالطريقة المعتمدة.


أعمال الدهانات

1	تدهن قطع النماذج المختلفة للقطاعات المعدنية والأبواب والشبابيك وجه ابتدائي واحد من بوية مانعه للصدأ (بوية ستيل كوت بطانة) في الورشة فور إتمام تصنيع وتجميع كل نموذج. ويتم الدهان بعد تنظيف الأسطح المعدنية من الزيوت والشحم والصدأ والأوساخ ومن كل المواد الغريبة وذلك بغمر القطع داخل أحواض بها محلول مخفف من حامض الكبريتيك لإذابة كل هذه المواد ثم تغسل كل قطعه بالماء جيداً عدة مرات ويتم تجفيفها فوراً.

2	بعد إتمام عمليه تنظيف أسطح كل قطعه تدهن الأجزاء المعدنية وجه واحد من بوية مقاومة للصدأ أساس تكوينها أكسيد الرصاص أو كرومات الزنك 

بعد إتمام تركيب النماذج

في الفتحات الخاصة لكل نموذج واختبارها للتشغيل يتم تنظيف الأسطح - مرة ثانية- من الزيوت والشحم والصدأ والأوساخ ومن المواد الغريبة وذلك باستعمال الفرشة السلك والصنفرة وتدهن وجه ابتدائي ثان من بوية مقاومة للصدأ (بوية ستيل كوت) ثم وجهين من بوية البطانة وجه خامس أخير من البوية النهائية على أن تكون جميع الأوجه من البوية تامة التجهيز في الشركات المختصة ومن النوع وباللون المطلوب حسب منتجات شركه البويات والصناعات الكيميائية.











الجزء الثاني
أعمال الألوميتال

1	يجب أن تفي جميع قطاعات الألومنيوم المستخدمة بأحد المواصفات القياسية العالمية.
2	على المقاول تقديم خمسة نسخ من رسومات التشغيل لجميع نماذج أعمال الألومنيوم لاعتمادها من المكتب قبل التشغيل.
3	جميع أعمال الألومنيوم الواردة فيما بعد تكون من قطاعات مصنعة بطريقة السحب ومن سبائك الألومنيوم المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المُشار إليها والتي يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الشوائب بها عن النسب الموضحة بتلك المواصفات وألا تقل سماكة قطاعاتها عن السماكات الموضحة بالرسومات وأن تكون أسطحها معالجة بطريقة الترسيب الكيميائي (Electro chemical process) ومغطاة بطبقة من الأكسدة (Anodized coating) الغير قابلة للتأثر بالعوامل الجوية وتكون هذه الطبقة باللون الطبيعي للألومنيوم أو باللون المطلوب ولا تقل سماكتها عن 20 ميكرون ولا يقل وزنها عن 0.55 ملليجرام للسنتيمتر المربع من السطح.
4	تغطى أسطح القطاعات الألومنيوم بالمصنع وقبل نقلها لموقع العمل بطبقة واقية شفافة عديمة اللون وبالسمك الكافي أو تلف بالشرائط البلاستيك وذلك لوقاية الأسطح من التلف أو من تأثير ما قد تتعرض له من مون وخلافه أثناء عملية النقل والتركيب على أن تُزال الأشرطة أو الطبقة الواقية دون أي تأثير على أسطح القطاعات.
5	تشمل الفئات عزل المواد المجاورة للقطاعات الألومنيوم سواء أكانت خرسانات أو مباني بمستحلب بيتومينى وذلك علاوة على الشرائط المطاط المانعة لتسرب الهواء كما تشمل الفئات دهان القطاعات الخشبية المجاورة لها (الحلوق الخشبية) بوجهين من بوية الألومنيوم.
6	يطبق على بنود الأعمال الواردة فيما بعد بخلاف ذلك كل ما يتناسب معها من المواصفات وبحيث تكون الأعمال كاملة بجميع مشتملاتها بما في ذلك الحلوق الخشبية على أن يكون الزجاج من النوع الجيد واللون والسمك المطلوب والمعتمد من جهاز الإشراف قبل التوريد.
7	على المقاول التحقق من العدد والمقاس على الطبيعة.
8	يجب اعتماد عينات جميع قطاعات الألومنيوم المستخدمة من جهاز الإشراف قبل التوريد والتركيب.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*العزل الحراري و الصوتي*

الجزء الاول
العزل الحرارى

مواد العزل الحراري من العناصر الهامة في أعمال البناء لتوفير الطاقة والراحة للإنسان . اشرح هذه العبارة مع ضرب أمثلة تطبيقية في جميع مجالات استخدامها في أعمال البناء (الحوائط – الأسقف) مستعرضاً أنواع المواد المثلى والمستخدمة في أعمال عزل الحرارة .

العزل الحراري ليس نوع من أنواع الرفاهية أو التمتع بدرجة مناسبة فقط في الأدوار العليا ولكن له أهمية كبرى في حماية الخرسانة من تأثير درجات الحرارة العليا الذي يتسبب في تمدد الحديد وحدوث تطبيل وشروخ في الخرسانة، كما أن حماية الخرسانة من درجات الحرارة المنخفضة تقي الخرسانة وتحميها من تأثير الصقيع أيضاً وتفاوت درجات الحرارة في الصيف عنه في الشتاء يسبب أضرار جسيمة بالخرسانة.

وحماية المنشآت من تأثير الحرارة يتمثل في أمرين، الأول حماية الواجهات والأمر الثاني هو حماية وعزل أسطح المنشأ من تأثير حرارة الجو، وحماية واجهات المبنى بالبياض يحمي خرسانة الواجهات من تأثير درجات الحرارة، فيوجد الآن مواد اكليركية شفافة لحماية الواجهات والبياض، وهذه المواد تتميز بالشفافية لدرجة أنها تستخدم لحماية الآثار دون المساس بالمظهر العام لها، ويتم عزل الواجهات من الحرارة برغوة البولوريثين ورغوة اليوريا فورملديهيد.


تطبيقات العزل الحراري بالمباني :

هذه التطبيقات يمكن أن تشمل المباني القائمة حالياً وتلك التي سيتم إنشاؤها مستقبلاً .
1- عزل المباني القائمة حالياً : يمكن أن يتم ذلك بعدة طرق منها :

الجدران الخارجية : 
عزل الجدران الخارجية باستخدام ألواح عزل جاهزة يمكن تثبيتها على الجدران من الداخل مع دهنها بألوان فاتحة وعاكسة للإنارة .
الأسقف :
عزل الأسقف من الخارج باستخدام مواد العزل المناسبة لها مع إمكانية العزل من الداخل بواسطة الأسقف المستعارة .
النوافذ الخارجية :

تعتبر النوافذ الخارجية غير المعزولة من نقاط الضعف الموجودة في المباني حيث يتسرب منها الهواء الحار إلى داخل المباني لذا ينصح بتركيب الزجاج المزدوج والذي يتمتع بخاصية تقليل نسبة الحرارة من خلاله . ويعتبر عزل النوافذ الزجاجية مكملاً لعزل المبنى للحصول على العزل الجيد والمناسب .

1- عزل المباني الجديدة : 

وهذه تشمل المباني التي سيتم إنشاؤها مستقبلاً وتكون تطبيقات العزل الحراري فيها أسهل حيث يمكن جعل نظام العزل الحراري ضمن التصميمات الإنشائية للمبنى ويتم تنفيذها مع تنفيذ إنشاءات المبنى .






أنواع المواد المثلى المستخدمة في أعمال عزل الحرارة هي:

1.	السيلتون (الأسمنت الرغوي) وكان يستخدم قديما كعازل للأسطح، ويستخدم الآن أنواع متطورة للعزل الحراري، مثل:
2.	ألواح الاستيروبور.
3.	البولي ريثان الرغوي.
4.	البوليستيرين.
5.	الصوف الصخري.
6.	الصوف الزجاجي.
7.	البيرلايت السائب.
8.	الحبيبات أو الألياف السائبة.
9.	اللباد أو البطانية.
10.	الألواح.
11.عواكس عازلة.
12.العوازل الخرسانة.
13.البلوكات الخرسانية العازلة.
14.الحوائط المفرغة.
15.الفلين النباتي.
16.طبقة عازلة للحرارة من ورق الكرافت.
17.طبقة عازلة للحرارة من الطين.
18.طبقة عازلة من براز البقر.
19.الطوب الحراري.
20.دهانات بيتومينية فضية.












أعمال الطبقة العازلة
وشرح لكيفية العزل انشائيا

(1) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة:
1-1	الطبقة العازلة الأفقية للحوائط تكون من الأسفلت الطبيعي المُضاف إليه قليل من البيتومين والرمل الحرش النظيف طبقاً لما تقتضيه الحالة بسمك 1.5 سم على طبقة واحدة والفئة تشمل عمل لياسة أسفل الطبقة العازلة سمك 1 سم بنفس مونة البناء ويُراعى في الحوائط الخارجية ترك مسافة لا تقل عن 1.5 سم من السطح الخارجي للحائط, والطبقة العازلة الرأسية للحوائط من الداخل تعمل من البيتومين الساخن وجهين مع مراعاة تغطية الحائط تماماً وملئ لحامات الطوب جيدا.

1-2	الطبقة العازلة الرأسية للحوائط من الداخل تعمل وجهين من البيتومين الساخن مع مراعاة تغطية الحائط تماماً وملئ لحامات الطوب جيداً.

1-3	الطبقة العازلة للأساسات ... شرح البند السابق وتُجرى أعمال العزل طبقاً للخطوات الآتية لجميع أنواع الطبقات العازلة الأفقية والرأسية مع مراعاة الآتي:
	تركيب الطبقة العازلة البيتومين على بياض أسمنتي مكوناً من مونة أسمنت ورمل 300 كجم أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل مع كسر السوك وملئ الزوايا ولف الأركان بزجاجة قطر 80 سم.
	تُدهن طبقة البياض السابقة باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد الساخن بمعدل1.5 كجم /م2.
	يتم لصق الطبقات العازلة البيتومينية بحيث يكون هناك ركوب عند الجوانب لا يقل عن 10 سم وعند النهايات لا يقل عن 15 سم.
	لا تقل درجة الحرارة للبيتومين المؤكسد في اللصق بين 150/160 درجة مئوية.
	يتم اللصق للطبقة الثانية عكس اتجاه الطبقة الأولى مع ركوب ويتم التحبيش على خطوط المواسير خلال الحائط الخرساني بمواد عازلة كافية لمنع التسرب والرشح.


1-4	الطبقة العازلة لأرضيات الدور الأرضي تعمل من طبقتين من الخيش المشبع بالبيتومين المجهز لهذا الغرض وثلاثة طبقات من البيتومين بحيث لا يقل سمكها الكلى عن 5 سم ويرص الخيش بركوب 15 سم ويجب اعتماد العينة قبل التوريد وتشمل الفئة عمل وزرة على الحوائط والدراوي بارتفاع 30 سم بحيث يصل إلى ما فوق البلاط الظاهر بعد تركيب الوزرة مع إدخال طرفها العلوي في مجرى يعمل في الحوائط والدراوي ورشها بمونة الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 300 كجم أسمنت على المتر المكعب من الرمل والبند يشمل عمل طبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2 سم من الأسمنت والرمل والاديبوند.

1-5 الطبقة العازلة للأسطح النهائية والتراسات المكشوفة ودورات المياه والمطابخ من الانسومات (خ3) ويشمل طبقتين من الانسومات (خ3) وثلاثة اوجه بيتومين مؤكسد ساخن بحيث لا يقل سمكها الكلي عن 5 سم ويرص الانسومات بركوب 15 سم ووزرة على الحائط بارتفاع 30 سم والبند يشمل عمل طبقة من اللياسة الأسمنتية من الرمل والأسمنت والاديبوند. 




(2) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال الطبقة العازلة للحرارة:

2-1 طبقة عازلة للحرارة من مادة السيليتون:

	يتم عمل طبقة عازلة للحرارة على الأسطح الأفقية والمائلة بمادة السيليتون ذات الـوزن النوعي من 300 : 350 كجم للمتر المكعـب يصب على الأسمنت بسمـك 5 : 7 سم.
	يتم عمل لياسة أسمنتية بسمك 2 سم من الأسمنت والرمل مع إضافة مادة الاديبوند.
2-2 طبقة عازلة للحرارة من مادة ستيروبور:

	يتم دهان السطح بوجه واحد من محلول البيتومين المؤكسد بمعدل 1.5 كجم/م2.
	يتم فرش ألواح البلاستيك الممدد ذو الوزن النوعي 25 كجم/م2 بتخانة 5 سم. 
	يتم دهان وجه واحد بمحلول البيتومين المؤكسد بمعدل 1.5 كجم/م2.
	يتم تغطية السطح بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية بسمك لا يقل عن 3سم من مونة 200 كجم أسمنت حديدي للمتر المكعب رمل.
صور لبعض عمليات العزل
وكيفية انشائها














الجزء الثانى
الصوت والتحكم فى الضوضاء

الأساليب المعمارية المستخدمة في أعمال التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل مجالات عديدة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للإنسان في الفراغ بأنواعه – اشرح هذه العبارة بالتفصيل .
الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت:
أولاً : أساليب تخطيطية بتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت وربطها بالمباني والبيئة ، وهذا في مجال تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري .

ثانياً : أساليب تصميمية لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي ، وهذا في مجال التصميم المعماري والتصميم الفراغي الداخلي . 

ثالثاً : الأساليب التنفيذية :

* باستخدام أسقف ماصة للصوت ( بلاطات جبسيه مخرمة تركب على شاسيه حديد مثبت في السقف ويوجد أنواع تركب بدونه )
* بالنسبة لعزل الصوت في الحوائط تستخدم بلاطات جبسيه تثبت على شاسيه خشب مدهون بالبيتومين مع استخدام طبقات من الصوف الزجاجي .
* تستخدم أيضاً الاسيترويور ذات الكثافة العالية بالإضافة إلى مونة الأمينت
( الاسبستوس ) .














الضوضاء وكيفية التحكم فيها

الضوضاء:-
هي عبارة عن سماع مجموعة كبيرة من الأصوات المتداخلة المزعجة التي يكون لها اكثر من مصدر واحد في وقت واحد.
مصادر الضوضاء:-
1-	ضوضاء خارجية:-
2- وسائل المواصلات والطائرات وغيرها
3-	ضوضاء داخلية:- 
4-	المصاعد ودورات المياه ومواسير المياه والمكاتب الإدارية














ا- طرق التحكم في الضوضاء الخارجية

أ- الأساليب التخطيطية:- 
1-	عمل Puffer شجر سمكه 10 متر لحماية المبنى من الضوضاء 
2-	بعد المبنى عن الطريق ب 30 متر للحماية من الضوضاء الخارجية
ب- معالجة المبنى نفسه:-
1-	استخدام مواد عاكسة للصوت على الواجهات الخارجية للمبنى
2-	عمل الزجاج والفتحات شبابيك مزدوجة واستخدام الطوب المفرغ
3-	عمل كاسرات عند الفتحات لعكس الضوضاء 
4-	عمل ميل في سقف البلكونات
ب- طرق التحكم في الضوضاء الداخلية

1-	عمل جوانات مركبة في الأجهزة الصحية لتفادي ضوضاء المياه داخل الأجهزة الصحية
2-	عمل جوانات عند نقاط تركيب المواسير في الحوائط لتفادي ضوضاء نزول المياه داخل المواسير
3-	لتفادي ضوضاء المصاعد:-
-	استخدام جوانات عند فرامل المصاعد 
-	عزل مواتير المصاعد بمواد عازلة
4-لتفادي ضوضاء الفراغات الداخلية والناس والآلات توضع مواد عازلة وعاكسة وماصة للصوت بين الفراغات المعمارية لتقليل نقل الضوضاء من فراغ لأخر.















الخطوات الواجب اتباعها عند التصميم الصوتي

1- اختيار موقع هادئ 
2- عمل مسح ميداني للضوضاء
3- مراعاة ترتيب عناصر المبنى من الداخل حتى يتوفر الهدوء
4- اختيار الإنشاء المناسب للعزل الصوتي
5- دراسة كيفية التحكم في الضوضاء داخل المبنى " مصاعد – سلالم – أبواب"
6- تصميم شكل الحجرات بحيث تسهل انتشار الصوت بوضوح
7- اختيار المواد العازلة والعاكسة للصوت وطرق الإنشاء المناسبة
8- الإشراف على تركيب المواد التي يتوقف حسن أدائها على طريقة تركيبها
9- إعداد تعليمات خاصة بكيفية الصيانة













المتطلبات اللازمة لأداء صوتي جيد

1-	العمل على تخفيض الضوضاء سواء الخارجية أو الداخلية إلى الحد الذي لا يؤثر على قدرة السمع الجيد
2-	العمل على تقوية الصوت وخاصة بالنسبة للجالسين في المقاعد الخلفية
3-	وجود تناسب بين المسافات التي يقطعها الصوت للوصول إلى أذن المستمع سواء المباشرة أو المنعكسة
4-	يراعى أن تعكس الحوائط الجانبية الصوت من المصدر إلى الجالسين بالمقاعد الخلفية.
5-	زمن الترجيع (زمن الارتداد الصوتي) يجب أن يكون:-
* 1/2ثانية – 1 ثانية بالنسبة لصالات المحاضرات
* 1 ثانية —1.7ثانية بالنسبة لصالات الموسيقى والسينما
* 1.7ثانية – 2.2ثانية بالنسبة للأوبرا
6-	يجب أن يكون الأداء الصوتي متساوي في جميع أرجاء المكان 


----------------------------------------
مثال هام فى العمارة على تطبقات الصوتولبتحكم فية
تصميم شكل صالة المسرح
أ – شكل المسقط الأفقي

1-	يجب أن يصمم بحيث يتيح لأكبر عدد من الجمهور الجلوس في الصفوف الأمامية 
2-	النسبة المناسبة أن تكون نسبة الطول إلى العرض لا تقل عن = 1:2
3- = المثالية = = = = = = = = = =1:1.2
4-	يجب الابتعاد عن الأشكال الدائرية والبيضاوية حيث تكون مشاكلها:-
-	تكوين بؤرة صوتية داخل الصالة
-	دوران الصوت حول حوائط الصالة المستديرة
5-	ينتج عن وجود بؤر صوتية عدم وجود توزيع متجانس للصوت وسماع مصادر صوتية خلال الصوت الأصلي
6-	لتفادي العيوب وتحقيق اكبر عدد في الصفوف الأمامية يمكن جعل الصالة شبه منحرف قاعدته ناحية المسرح.
7-	يجب ألا يزيد الفرق بين المسافة التي يقطعها الصوت المنعكس والمسافة بين الصوت المباشر عن 23 مترا.
8-	يجب ألا يزيد الفرق الزمني بين وصول الصوت المباشر والصوت المنعكس عن 70 مللي ثانية


ب – وضع الكراسي بالصالة

1-	وضع صفوف المقاعد بالصالة على المستوى المائل إلى أعلى يتيح للمشاهد افضل سمع جيد
2-	أفضل ميل لزاوية لمستوى الأرضية هو 7 درجات لصالات الاحتفالات
3-	افضل ميل لزاوية لمستوى الأرضية هو 15 درجة لمدرجات المحاضرات






ج – السقف

1-	يجب أن يكون مصمم بحيث يعكس الصوت إلى الصفوف الخلفية البعيدة عن خشبة المسرح
2-	التكسيرات الكثيرة تساعد على تشتيت الصوت بدلا من تجميعه في مكان واحد.
3-	في الصالات الصغيرة ارتفاع السقف 2/3 1 مرة العرض وفي الصالات الكبيرة يكون 1/3 العرض.
4-	يجب الابتعاد عن الأسقف المقعرة بان يكون نصف قطر التقعر ضعف ارتفاع السقف أو اقل من نصف الارتفاع حتى تكون البؤرة إما أعلى رؤوس الجماهير أو تحت الأرض
5-	يجب ألا يكون السقف ناعما وموازيا للأرضية لأنه لو كانت الأرضية ناعمة أيضا فان الموجات الساكنة ستظل تتردد بين السطحين لمدة طويلة.




د – الحوائط الجانبية

1-	وظيفتها تقوية الصوت في نهاية الصالة
2-	يجب أن يجري تشكيلها بحيث تعكس الصوت من المصدر إلى الصفوف الخلفية
3-	يجب ألا تسبب تأخير زمني في الصوت
4-	يجب ألا تسبب تجميع الانعكاسات عند نقطة نهاية الصالة


ه – الحائط الخلفي

1-	يجب عمل الحوائط الخلفية للصالات مستقيمة وليست مقعرة
2-	يجب تكسير هذه الحوائط بمواد عالية الامتصاص بالنسبة لثلثي الارتفاع
3-	الثلث العلوي يجب أن يعكس الصوت للصفوف الخلفية




و – البلكون

1-	بروز البلكون يجب ألا يزيد عن ضعف ارتفاع حرف البلكون عن أرضية الصالة
2-	إذا زاد يتم حله كصالة جديدة تصمم كما لو كانت منفصلة
3-	كوبستة البلكون يجب إمالتها قليلا للأمام نحو صفوف الكراسي لتعكس الصوت بدلا من إرجاعه إلى المصدر

ز – حجم الصالة بالنسبة لعدد الكراسي

1-	يحدد حجم الصالة على حسب الرؤية الجيدة والشكل الجمالي للصالة والراحة الصوتية للمستمع
2-	صالة بها 1000كرسي حجمها 3.5 متر مكعب/كرسي
3-	صالة بها 2000كرسي حجمها 4.75 متر مكعب/كرسي
4-	صالة موسيقى 1500 كرسي حجمها 5.4 متر مكعب/كرسي
5-	من المستحسن عدم زيادة الحجم عن هذه الحدود لأنه ذلك سوف ينعكس على التكلفة بالنسبة للإنشاء والصيانة والعزل والإضاءة والتكييف
ح – زمن الترجيع الصوتي

1-	المهم في زمن الترجيع الصوتي أن يكون في حدود فترة محدودة
2-	إذا زاد عن الفترة المحدودة سيتداخل مع تسلسل الأصوات ويجعل الصوت غير مفهوم
3-	يجب ألا يزيد عن:-
-	1 ثانية _____ أماكن الحديث والكلام
-	1.7 ثانية ____ صالات الموسيقى
-	2.3 ثانية ____ دور الأوبرا
-	
4-	العوامل المؤثرة على زمن الترجيع الصوتي:-
- حجم الصالة 
- كمية المواد الماصة للصوت فيها 
-	كمية المواد العاكسة للصوت فيها 
-	
5-	قانون الترجيع الصوتي:-
زمن الترجيع الصوتي = 0.161 X حجم الصالة
----------------------------------------

كيفية التحكم في الضوضاء

1-	البعد عن مصادر الضوضاء
2-	زراعة المسافة بين المبنى والطريق بالأشجار
3-	يبنى السور من مواد عاكسة للصوت وبزوايا تعكس الصوت
4-	ابسط المواد العازلة هي حائطين بينهما فراغ
5-	إذا كان شكل الواجهة يستلزم وضع الشبابيك أعلى بعضها على محور واحد يفضل عمل مظلات أعلى كل شباك لمنع تسرب الضوضاء
6-	يجب ألا تفتح الأبواب بالقرب من بعضها أو مواجهة لبعضها
7-	يجب وضع الأجهزة على مطاط حتى تنخفض ذبذباتها
8-	تعتبر الأسقف المعلقة من المواد العازلة الجيدة للصوت بين الأدوار
9-	وضع المواد الماصة للصوت على الحوائط والأبواب
----------------------------------------


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*استراتيجيات البناءفى المناطق الحارة الرطبة*

استراتيجيات البناءفى المناطق الحارة الرطبة

المناخ:- 
1- الصيف : يكون حار فى هذة المناطقومن الصعب الوصول الى منطقة الراحة الحرارية للانسان 
2- تتعرض معظم هذة المناطق لعواصف ترابية مدمرة
3- دراسات هذة المنطقة ومبانيها تكون غير كافية 
4- يلاحظ ان معظم سكان هذة المنطقة تكون فقيرة

اماكن هذة المناطق بالنسبة للعالم 
1- تقع على خط عرض يقع من بين 15+ و -15 درجة حول خط الاستواء 
تشمل شريط كبير من الارض مثل -_______ شمال استراليا 
وجزء كبير من افريقيا
ومنتصف وجنوب امريكا 
2- متوسط درجة الحرارة فى هذة المناطق خلال العام 27درجة وتتغير خلال الشهور من 1—3 درجة

* يلاحظ ان 
سكان هذة المنطقة يوثر هذا المناخ عليهم سلبيا فى قدرتهم على العمل والانتاجية لهم
بما ان هذة المناطق تكون المستوى المعيشى لها فقير فيكون هدف هذة المناطق هو توفير المأوى
لهذة المناطق ما يؤدى الى ذيادة التاثير سلبا على انتاجية الفرد والمساهمة فى التنمية الاقتصادية 
•	لذلك لابد من الاهتمام بالراحة الحرارية فى هذة المناطق 

شكل المبنى 

لابد ان يتميز شكل المبنى بحيث يساعد على الاقل الاقتراب بدخول المبنى بمنطقة الراحة الحرارية 
ويكون هذة المناطق لها خصائص مشتركة فى شكل المبنى وهى :-

1- التقليل من استخدام الفتحات الخارجية للمبنى 
2- استخدام الفتحات الضيقة بحيث تعمل على تقليل الحرارة المكتسبة من المناخ الخارجى
3- لابد من ان يتم استخدام المواد العازلة فى الغلاف الخارجى للمبنى وحمايتها من تاثير الرطوبة الخارجية 
4- لابد من تضامن المبانى مع بعضها لامكانية الحصول على مسطحات داخلية تسمح بعملية حركة الهواء
5- مراعاة عدم استخدام الهياكل الخرسانية الثقيلة التى يكون لها توصيلية حرارية كبيرة
* لابد فى هذة المناطق استخدام وحدات التكييف بحيث تساعد على الدخول الى الراحة الحرارية للمبنى 
ولكن 
نظرا لماسبق ذكرة من ان هذة المناطق تكون مناطق فقيرة لذلك لابد من استخدام الحلول البسيطة لها دون 
احداث تكاليف عالية غير مسموح بها 

يلاحظ ان 
من الاشكال المميزة لشكل المبنى هو ان المبنى يكون لة خاصية الانغلاق على الداخل وعدم الانفتاح 
على الخارج وذلك حتى يسمح بعمل فراغات داخلية تسمح بالحصول على تهوية طبيعية وظلال تساعد على وجود هواء داخلى درجة حرارتة منخفضة تؤدى للاقترب الى الراحة الحرارية 


التهوية 

تكون هذة المبانى لها طابع خاص فى عملية التهوية ويلاحظ ان كثير من الطرز المعمارية اثرت عليها هذة العوامل المناخية مما ساعد المبنى على الاقترب من الراحة حرارية 
وذلك مثل 
الطرز الاسلامى وتشكيلة المعمارى الذى ساعد على حدوث تهوية مناسبة للمبنى وذلك باستخدام 
1- ملاقف الهواء للتهوية للفراغات ووصول الهواء الى عدة طوابق دون الحاجة الى استخدام التهوية الصناعية 
يتم توجية هذة الملاقف ناحية الهواء السائد بالمنطقه للحصول على اقصى تهوية للفراغات الداخلية 

2- استخدام الافنية الداخلية التى تساعد على حركة الهواء داخل الفراغات الداخلية للمبنى وايضا تساعد على التخلص من الهواء الساخن داخل المبنى 
3- استخدام العناصر المعمارية وتراثها الذى كان احدى الحلول لهذة المناطق وذلك باستخدام المشربيات التى لها خاصية دخول الهواء النقى دون دخول الاتربة التى يكون محمل بها الهواء بهذة المنطقة 
ومراعاة ان تكون الفتحات ضيقة وموجهة ناحية الرياح السائدة

4- ذيادة عمل كسرات بالحوئط وكاسرات شمس تساعد على الحصول على ظلال كافية تساعد على حدوث فرق فى درجات الحرارة تؤدى الى حدوث خلخلة هواء مما يساعد على حركة الهواء والتهوية 
ويظهر ذلك بوضوح فى الافنية الداخلية 


مواد البناء 

مواد البناء من العوامل الاساسية التى لابد من الاعتماد عليها فى وصول المبنى الى الراحة الحرارية 
مواصفاتها 

1- ان تكون مواد البناء لها خاصية العزل الحرارى اى لها تو صيلية حرارية قليلة حتى تساعد على العزل للمبنى عن المناخ الخارجى 

2- ان تكون مواد البناء لها كثافة قليلة حتى تساعد على تقليل التوصيلية الحرارية لمواد البناء وتاثيرها على فراغات المبنى الداخلية

**-المواد البناء الممكن استخدامها فى هذة المناطق 

1- البلوكات الاسمنتة المفرغة التر تحتوى على فراغات تساعد على العزل الحرارى 
2-البلوكات الخرسانية العازلة مثل (((( الحوائط المفرغة ))))
3- الطوب الحرارى 
4- العواكس الحرارية مثل (((الواح الالومنيوم ))))التى يتم تثبيتها فى الحائط 
5- الخرسانة الخفافى ((( السيلتون ))) او الاسمنت الرغوى 
6- المواد الرغوية البلاستيكية
7- فى المناطق الفقيرة منها يتم استخدام روث الماشية المخلط مع الجير البلدى فى العزل الحرارى للمبنى والحوائط 
8- استخدام المواد العازلة الحديثة المتوفرة حاليا مثل 
- الفلين النباتى 
-رغوة البولوريثين
-حبيبات اللباد التى توضع داخل بلوكات الحوائط
-الواح الانسولايت ( البيرلايت الانشائى )
- بلوكات البيرلايت خفيف الوزن المستخدم فى الاسقف فىالطوابق المتعددة
وهو يعتبر من انجح الاساليب المعمارية المستخدمة فى	الانشاء والعزل 

التوجية 

يرعى فى هذة المناطق الحصول على التهوية الطبيعية والاضائة الطبيعية لذلك لابد ان يكون التوجية مناسب لذلك 
وذلك عن طريق دراسة حركة الرياح السائد ة التى تكون غير محملة باتربة وحشرات ضارة 

1- يتم توجية المبنى فى الاتجاة السائد للرياح طول السنة 
2- توجية المبنى لابد من ان يساعد على عدم تعرض المبنى للاشعة الشمس المباشرة 
3- مراعاة ان يكون التوجية لا يساعد على دخول الشمس الى الفراغات الداخلية حتى 
لا يذيد من حرارة المبنى المراد تقليلها 
4- توجية المبنى وفتحاتة يكون بعيد عن الرياح المحملة بالاتربة والحشرات 

كيفية الدخول بالمبنى الى الراحة الحرارية 
ذلك باستخدام العناصر الاتية 

*الاساليب الطبيعية 
1- الفنية الداخيلة التى تساعد على الحصول على ظلال داخلية تساعد على تهوية المبنى وحركة الهواء الداخلية 
2- استخدام كاسرات الشمس لمنع دخول الشمس الى الفراغات الداخلية المراد تقليل درجة الحرارة بداخلها 
3- استخدام ملاقف الهواء للمساعدة على التهوية الداخلية للمبنى والوصول الى الراحة الحرارية
4- استخدام المواد العازلة التقليدية القديمة او المواد العازلة الحديثة المتوفرة حاليا
5- مراعاة استخدام العزل الحرارى وذلك خاصة فى الاسقف للمبانى وفراغات المعيشة والنوم
*الاساليب الصناعية 
1- استخدام اساليب التبريد الحدثية مثل
المكيفات الحديثة التى تساعد على تقليل درجة الحرارة 
2- مراعاة ايضا استخدام المواد العازلة للحفاظ على الهواء الداخلى وتقليل احمال التكييف
























استراتيجيات البناءفى المناطق الحارة الجافة

المناخ 

يقع هذا المناخ الحار بين خطى عرض 15---30 درجة شمال وجنوب خط الاستواء 
ومن مميزات هذا المناخ بارتفاع كبير فى درجات الحرارة للهواءاثناء النهار صيفا 
وان المدى الحرارى اليومى لها يكون كبير
كما ان لابد من ان يتم الحفاظ على المبنى لحمايتة من درجةالهواء الجاف وامكاينة التلخص من الحرارة خاصة اثناء الليل 
خصائص التعامل مع هذا المناخ

1- فى الصيف يتم خفض درجة حرارة الهواء فى الفراغات الداخلية 
2- التبريد للمبنى اثناء ساعات النهار وعملية التفريغ للهواء خلال الليل
3- التهوية الطبيعية للفراغات 
4- حماية المبنى من الهواء المحمل بالاتربة 
5- مراعاة التفريغ الحرارى للهواء اثناء الليل لان درجة الحرارة اثناء الليل تكون عالية

كيفية الحفاظ على الطاقة الداخلية للمبنى 

1- عملية التهوية الطبيعية داخل المبنى 
2- حماية الفراغات الداخلية من الحرارة الخارجية للمبنى والحفاظ على الحرارة الداخلية الباردة للمبنى عن طريق تقليل كمية الحرارة المفقودة والمكتسبة من خلال المبنى 

***لذلك يتطلب ذلك الى 

1- حماية المبنى من التوجية المباشر بفراغاتة فى التوجية المباشر للشمس 
2- تقليل عملية الحمل الحرارى للمبنى الى داخل الفراغات الداخلية 
3- التهوية الطبيعية للفراغات بحيث لا تسمح بالتاثير على الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى المنخفضة التى من الازم الحفاظ عليها 
4- تقليل المسطحات الخارجية للمبنى وذيادة المسطحات الداخلية للمبنى 
5- مساعدة المبنى على الفقد الحرارى للطاقة التى تكون مختزنة بجسم المبنى حتى لا يتم اشعاع هذة الحرارة الى داخل المبنى ليلا حتى لا تذيد من سوء الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى
6- مراعاة ان تكون الحرارة المفتقدة تكون الى الفراغ الخارجى لمبنى
7- نقص مسطحات الفتحات اثناء النهار وتقليل الامتصاص لها للحرارة الخارجية وذيادةالمسطحات اثناء الليل 

شكل المبنى 

يعتبر شكل المبنى اقرب الى المبانى للمناطق الحارة الرطبة ولكن الفرق الواضح يكون فى الفتحات والشبابيك حيث ان الفتحات لابد ان تكون لها امكانية ان تقل مساحتها اثناء النهار مع امكانية ان تذيد مساحتها ايضا اثناءالليل للفقد الحرارى

**- يتميز المبنى بوجود تضامن فى كتلة لتكوين فراغ داخلى يسمى (( فناء))
**-ويتميز المبنى بوجود افنية الداخلية المفتوحة من الداخل الى الخارج ومتدرجة للخارج للمساعدة على عملية التهوية الداخلية للمبنى والحصول على هواء بارد اثناء النهارمع التفريغ للحرارة ليلا
**وايضا 

من الاشكال المميزة لشكل المبنى هو ان المبنى يكون لة خاصية الانغلاق على الداخل وعدم الانفتاح 
على الخارج وذلك حتى يسمح بعمل فراغات داخلية تسمح بالحصول على تهوية طبيعية وظلال تساعد على وجود هواء داخلى درجة حرارتة منخفضة تؤدى للاقترب الى الراحة الحرارية 
**-من اهم العناصر الواجب مراعاتها هى الفتحات الكبيرة العازلة اثناء النهار

التهوية 

يلاحظ عدم وجود اختلافات كبيرة بين الحارة الرطبة والجافة الا ان الفتحات تكون اكبر من الفتحات السابقة وذلك للمساعدة على التخلص من الحرارة الساخنة داخل المبنى اثناء الليل
**- كما يراعى ان تكون الفتحات فى حدود المسموح بة حتى لا تساعد على نقل الهواء الساخن الى الفراغ الداخلى 
**- من الامكان معالجة فرق درجة الحرارة الداخلية والحرارة الداخلية وذلك عن طريق جعل الهواء المستقبل من فتحات التهوية يمررعلى مسطحات مياة او اشجار او ظلال 

**التهوية عن طريق**

1- ملاقف الهواء للتهوية للفراغات ووصول الهواء الى عدة طوابق دون الحاجة الى استخدام التهوية الصناعية 

يتم توجية هذة الملاقف ناحية الهواء السائد بالمنطقه للحصول على اقصى تهوية للفراغات الداخلية 
2- استخدام الافنية الداخلية التى تساعد على حركة الهواء داخل الفراغات الداخلية للمبنى وايضا تساعد على التخلص من الهواء الساخن داخل المبنى 

3- استخدام العناصر المعمارية وتراثها الذى كان احدى الحلول لهذة المناطق وذلك باستخدام المشربيات التى لها خاصية دخول الهواء النقى دون دخول الاتربة التى يكون محمل بها الهواء بهذة المنطقة 
ومراعاة ان تكون الفتحات ضيقة وموجهة ناحية الرياح السائدة

4- ذيادة عمل كسرات بالحوئط وكاسرات شمس تساعد على الحصول على ظلال كافية تساعد على حدوث فرق فى درجات الحرارة تؤدى الى حدوث خلخلة هواء مما يساعد على حركة الهواء والتهوية 

مواد البناء

من العقبات فى هذة المناطق هى الحصول على مواد بناء ومواد عازلة تعمل على تقليل امتصاص الحرارة اثناء الصيف وفى نفس الوقت امكانية الحفاظ على هذة الحرارة اثناء فصل الشتاء
**- لذلك 
لابد من استخدام مواد عازلة مناسبة لها خاصية فيزيوحرارية للقيام بذلك وحيث يكون لها خاصية تفريغ الحرارة من المبنى اثناء الليل ((بسبب ان درجة حرارة الهواء خارج المبنى تكون اقل من درحة الحرارة داخل المبنى لذلك يتم التفريغ الى خارج المبنى ))((وفى الشتاء يكون يكون العكس))

**-المواد الممكن استخدامها هى 

1- البلوكات الاسمنتة المفرغة التر تحتوى على فراغات تساعد على العزل الحرارى 
2-البلوكات الخرسانية العازلة مثل (((( الحوائط المفرغة ))))
3- الطوب الحرارى 
4- العواكس الحرارية مثل (((الواح الالومنيوم ))))التى يتم تثبيتها فى الحائط 
5- الخرسانة الخفافى ((( السيلتون ))) او الاسمنت الرغوى 
6- المواد الرغوية البلاستيكية
8- استخدام المواد العازلة الحديثة المتوفرة حاليا مثل 
- الفلين النباتى 
-رغوة البولوريثين
-حبيبات اللباد التى توضع داخل بلوكات الحوائط
-الواح الانسولايت ( البيرلايت الانشائى )
- بلوكات البيرلايت خفيف الوزن المستخدم فى الاسقف	

التوجية 

يرعى فى هذة المناطق الحصول على التهوية الطبيعيةالتى تساعد على الحصول على تغير فى الهواء والتخلص من الهواء الساخن الذى من الممكن ان يكون داخل المبنى مع مراعاة عدم التغيير الكبير فى درجات الحرارة المؤثر على الصحةالموجودين بالمبنى 
والاضائة الطبيعية لذلك لابد ان يكون التوجية مناسب لذلك 
وذلك عن طريق دراسة حركة الرياح السائدة التى تكون غير محملة باتربة 

1- يتم توجية المبنى فى الاتجاة السائد للرياح طول السنة 
2- توجية المبنى لابد من ان يساعد على عدم تعرض المبنى للاشعة الشمس المباشرة لحمايةالمبنى من الحرارة التى تدخل الى المبنى مماتذيد من درجة الحرارة الداخلية الغير مطلوبة بة 
3- مراعاة ان يكون التوجية لا يساعد على دخول الشمس الى الفراغات الداخلية 
4- توجية المبنى وفتحاتة يكون بعيد عن الرياح المحملة بالاتربة 
5- مراعاة الدقة فى استخدام كاسرات الشمس ونوعها ووضعها بالنسبة للشمس


كيفية الدخول بالمبنى الى الراحة الحرارية 

ذلك باستخدام العناصر الاتية 

*الاساليب الطبيعية 
1- الفنية الداخيلة التى تساعد على الحصول على ظلال داخلية تساعد على تهوية المبنى وحركة الهواء الداخلية 
2- استخدام كاسرات الشمس لمنع دخول الشمس الى الفراغات الداخلية المراد تقليل درجة الحرارة بداخلها 
3- استخدام ملاقف الهواء للمساعدة على التهوية الداخلية للمبنى والوصول الى الراحة الحرارية
4- استخدام المواد العازلة التقليدية القديمة او المواد العازلة الحديثة المتوفرة حاليا
5- مراعاة استخدام العزل الحرارى وذلك خاصة فى الاسقف للمبانى وفراغات المعيشة والنوم

*الاساليب الصناعية 
1- استخدام اساليب التبريد الحدثية مثل
المكيفات الحديثة التى تساعد على تقليل درجة الحرارة 
2- مراعاة ايضا استخدام المواد العازلة للحفاظ على الهواء الداخلى وتقليل احمال التكييف















استراتيجيات البناء بالمناطق البارد ة


المناخ
المبانى الموجودة فى هذةالمناطق تختلف تماما عن المناطق المناخية السابقة وذلك لوجود عكس فى المناخ المزكور	
من مميزات هذا المناخ هو الحاجة الماسة والضرورية الى اشعة الشمس فى كل العام خاصة فى فصل الشتاء 
موقها
يقع هذا المناخ فى المنطقه بداية من 40-___80 درجة وما بعد هذة المنطقة تكون منطقة قارصة البرودة من الصب العيش بها او الوصول الى الراحة الحرارية بها 

**-من الملاحظ ان

الدول الموجودة فى هذة المنطقة تتميز بالتطور والتفوق على العالم بناحية العلمية والناحية الثقافية والانتاجية للفرد 
كما ان يظهر ذلك فى التصرفات اليومية للفرد والسلوك لة والذكاء وخاصة انتاجية الافراد فى هذة المناطق ولهذا يتضح الفرق بين هذة المناطق الثلاثة وبعضها 

من الاساليب التى يجب التعامل مع هذا المناخ هو 

1- العمل على استيعاب اكبركم من اشعة الشمس للحصول على الدفئ داخل المبنى 
2- الفتحات والمسطحات تساعد على استقبال اكبر كم من الطاقة الحرارية 
3- تقليل مسطحات الفتحات الى حد ما حتى تساعد على الحفاظ على درجة الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى 
4 –استخدام المسطحات ذات الالون القاتمة حتى تساعد على امتصاص الحرارة الخارجية من الشمس 
5- يكون شكل المبنى متضامن بحيث يساعد فى الحصول على تكتل للفراغات يمنع تسرب الحرارة الى خارج المبنى بعكس المناطق المناخية الاخرى 
6- استخدام الاجهزة الصناعية الحديثة فى تكييف المبنى للحصول على راحة حرارية لهذة المبانى 
7- تميز طابع هذة المبانى باشكال جمالونية والاسقف المائلة وذلك حتى تساعد على حماية المبنى من العوامل المناخية الخارجية مثل الثلوج
8- الاهتمام بناحية الحصول على الاضاءة الطبيعية للشمس فى الفراغات المعمارية وذلك للحفاظ على صحة الموجودين بالمبنى 
9- الاهتمام بتغير الهواء الداخلى كل مدة ودخول الشمس الى الفراغات لمراعاةصحة الموجودين بالمبنى 

شكل المبنى

يعتبر شكل المبنى من العناصر الهامة التى تميز هذ المناطق ويعتمد شكل المبنى عل تحقيقالعناصر الوظيفية الهامة للوصول الى الراحة الحرارية للمبنى 

1- المبنى يكون عبارة عن كتلة متضامنة حتى تعمل على الحفاظ على الطاقة الداخلية المختزنة فى المبنى مع عدم استخدام الافنية او فراغات تفتح المبنى على الخارج فتعمل على تسرب الحراره منة 
2- نظرا لتقدم هذة الدول والتكنولوجيا بها فان المبانى يغلب عليها الطابع الحديث مع استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى الحصول على الراحة الحرارية داخل المبنى 
3- استخدام الاسقف المائلة فى المبانى لتفادة العوامل الخارجية مثل العواصفوالرياح شديدة البرودة التى توثر على درجة الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى 
4- المبانى الحديثة يتم فيها استخدام المسطحات الزجاجية الكبيرة للحصول على طاقة الشمس 
5- استخدام ال(soler Shade)المتحركة مع اتجاة الشمس فى حالة عدم الحاجة اليها 
6- استخدام المسطحات قاتمة اللون الامتصاص درجة حرارة الشمس وتخذينها 
التهوية

التهوية للمبنى فى هذة المناطق يغلب عليها استخدام التقنيات الحديثة فى الحصول على التهوية الطبيعيةللمبنى 
بالاضافة الى استخدام التهوية الطبيعية ايضا ولكن تكون بسيطة 
كماان التوجية فى هذة المناطق لا يكون حسب التوجية للرياح ولكن الاكثر يكون للشمس 
1- لابد من تهوية المبنى تهوية طبيعية وذلك حتى يتم نقل المبنى الى منطقة الراحة الحرارية 
2- وكذلك الحفاظ على الصحة بالمبنى حيث يتم عمليات تجديد للهواء داخل المبنى ودخول الشمس بها ايضاللحماية من الميكروبات 
3- استخدام التهوية الصناعية فى الحصول على الهواء الدافئ والحصول على الراحة الحرارية ايضا
مواد البناء

مواد البناء من العوامل الاساسية التى لابد من الاعتماد عليها فى وصول المبنى الى الراحة الحرارية 
مواصفاتها 
من العقبات فى هذة المناطق ايضا هى الحصول على مواد بناء ومواد عازلة تعمل علىذيادة امتصاص الحرارة اثناء الصيف وفى نفس الوقت امكانية منع هذة الحرارة اثناء فصل الشتاء
**- لذلك 
لابد من استخدام مواد عازلة مناسبة لها خاصية فيزيوحرارية للقيام بذلك 
**- يلاحظ ان 
من الرغم من استخدام بعض المواد مثل الزجاج فى عمل مسطحات مبانى كاملة الاانة يتم معالجتها حتى تساعد عل العزل الحرارى

1- البلوكات الاسمنتة المفرغة التر تحتوى على فراغات تساعد على العزل الحرارى لمنع تسرب الحرارةللغلاف الخارجى للحفاظ علية وتقليل احمال التكييفات الداخلية
2-البلوكات الخرسانية العازلة مثل (((( الحوائط المفرغة ))))
4- العواكس الحرارية مثل (((الواح الالومنيوم ))))التى يتم تثبيتها فى الحائط 
6- المواد الرغوية البلاستيكية
8- استخدام المواد العازلة الحديثة ذات التكنولوجيا العالية 
- الفلين النباتى 
-رغوة البولوريثين
-حبيبات اللباد التى توضع داخل بلوكات الحوائط
-الواح الانسولايت ( البيرلايت الانشائى )

التوجية 

التوجية فى هذة المناطق لا يكون حسب التوجية للرياح ولكن الاكثر يكون للشمس حتى تتساعد على الحصول على الدفئ فى فصل الصيف والشتاءمن اشعة الشمس

كيفية الدخول بالمبنى الى الراحة الحرارية 

ذلك باستخدام العناصر الاتية 
*الاساليب الطبيعية 
1- باستخدام المسطحات الزجاجية التى تساعد على دخول الشمس للفراغات والتدفئة 
2- استخدام الالوان القاتمة للمساعدة عل امتصاص الحرارة الداخلية 
3- استخدام التهوية الطبيعية بحيث يكون لها حدود بحث لاتؤثرفىالموجودين داخل المبنى 
4- استخدام المواد العازلة الحديثة المتوفرة حاليا
5- مراعاة استخدام العزل الحرارى وذلك خاصة فى الاسقف للمبانى وفراغات المعيشة والنوم للحفظ على احمال التكييف الداخلى والحرارة الداخلية للمبنى 

*الاساليب الصناعية 
1- استخدام الاساليب الحدثية مثل
المكيفات الحديثة التى تساعد على ضبط درجة الحرارة داخل المبنى للوصول الى الراحة الحرارية 
2- مراعاة ايضا استخدام المواد العازلة للحفاظ على الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى والهواء الداخلى وتقليل احمال التكييف


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*عناصر تنسيق الموقع*

نبذة تاريخية عن تاريخ الميدان




منذ قديم الزمن والانسان كان يبحث عن فى تخطيطة للمدينة عن اقامة مكان فى وسط المدينة يساعدة على التجمع فية ويكون مكان للنشاط الاجتماعى الذى يساعد على النشاط الاقتصادى لة فى مدينتة ويكون مكان للتجمع فية سكان المدينة او يكون الى الانسلن مركز بصرى فى المدينة اى land mark فى المدينة وذلك كان فى المناطق الهامة التى يكون فيها مركز بصرى هام بالمدينة وكان ذلك يتمثل فى الفورم الذى قام بعملة وذلك فى الحضارة الرومانية والاجورا فى الحضارة الاغريقية
















نشاة الميدان

نشاء الميدان منذ قديم الزمن وذلك منذ الحضارة الاغريقية والرومانية ولم يظهربوضوح فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة 
من اهم الاسباب فى ظهور الميدان فى الحضارات الرومانية والاغريقية هى ان الديموقراطية التى كانت موجودة فى هذا العصر كان من اهم الاسباب التى عملت على اقامة
1- الاوجورا فى الحضارة الاغريقية
2- الفورم فى الحضارة الرومانية 

اكن كل منها يعتبر ساحة التى يتم التجمع فيها السكان للمدينة وذلك للتشاور فى امور الدولة وكانت هى مكان النشاط الاجتماعى والتجارى والسياسى حيث كان بها السوق وكان بها ساحة التجمع للسكان 
يلاحظ
انة قد راعى الرومانيون والاغريقيون عدم تعارض حركة السوق وحركة العربات التى كانت فى السوق التجارى مكان تجمع السكان بها 


مكان الميدان 

كان يوضع الميدان فى المدينة منذ قديم الازل وذلك منذ المدن الاغريقية والمدن الرومانية وحتى مدن العصور الوسطى وعصور النهضة وحتى عصرنا الحالى فكان الميدان يوضع فى 

1- مركز تقاطع الشوارع الرئيسية وكان لا يقع الشارعين الرئسيين للميدان ولكن كان الشارعان ينتهى عندة 
2- كان الميدان يقع فى النقاط الهامة بالمدينة وذلك كان فى المدن الكبيرة وكان يقم امام المبانى الهامة بها 
3- يقام الميدان عادة فى مركز المدينة 
4- يقام الميادين فى مركز المدينة وذلك بعمل مناطق خضراء من حولها حتى يكون هذة المنطقة هى متنفس المدينة
5- يتم عمل الميادين فى معظم الخالات وذلك حتى تكون نقاط توزيع مركزية لشبكة الشوارع الموجودة فى المدينة 

6- كان الميدان يقام فى المدينة وخاصة فى المدن فى العصر الحديث تقام لعمل حلول للاحدى المشاكل المرورية التى تكون فى المدينة حيث تمثل صانية توزيع ونقاط تحويل للحركة المرورية 

من الامثلة الاماكن قيام الميادين 
** اقامة الميدان امام المتحف المصرى
** اقامة الميدان امام الكنائس وذلك فى اوربا مثل كنبسة نوتردام 
** اقامة الميدان فى منطقة رمسيس بالقاهرة واقامة تمثال رمسيس بها 


تحليل الموقع للاقامة الميدان 
تخطيط المدن لا يقتصر على تخطيط موقع المدينة بل اصبح في الوقت الحاضر يمتد ليشمل الإقليم الواقعة فيه المدينة ، فتحول تخطيط المدن إلى ما يعرف بالتخطيط الإقليمي للمدن المدينـة ليست ظاهـرة قائمـة بذاتها ،بل ترتبـط في عوامل قيامها ونموها بالمناطق المحيطة بها ، والمعتـمدة عليها والتي تمدها بحاجاتها ، بل إن أهمية موقعها النسبي في إقليمها والأقاليم المجاورة لها ، وان عـملية تحليل الموقع بمجموعة البحث هذه تبدأ دائما باسـتكشاف الإقليم الذي يوجد به مـوقع المشروع ، وكذلك المواقع القريبة وعلاقاتها بموقع المشـروع ، ويجب أن تدخل في مجال البحث ، وأخيرا يجب تحليل مكثف لموقع المشروع لكسب الفهم الكامل لتخطيط وتنسيق الموقع.


الاشياء المكونة للميدان 

هناك احتياج لتنظيم حركة الإنسان كمشاة داخل أي موقع وخصوصا عندما يكون هناك اختلاف في مناسيب مسطحه ، مما تجعل هذا المسـطح متميز إلى عدد من المصاطب . في مثل هذه الحالة فان الربط بين هذه المصاطب يمكن أن يتم إما بالسلالم والدرجات أو باستخدام المنحدرات والنوعان يعطيان سطح رصف صلب يسمح للناس بالحركة إلى اسفل .
والدرجات تربط بين المستويات المختلفة في الطرق والمشايات وتقام كذلك حول التماثيل والمنشآت البنائية وتكون من الأحجار أو الخرسانة أو البلاط أو الطـوب أو القرميد أو الرخام أو الخشب . وتكون السلالم عريضة عادة عندما يكون هنالك اختلاف كبير في الارتفاع وعددها كبيرا .ومن الوظائف الأخرى التي يقـوم بها السلم بالإضافة للربط بين المستويات المختلفة هو تشكيل منظر الفراغ حيث يؤدى إلى قفـل المنظور أو إضافة نقط جذب بؤري للموقع أو خلق فراغ شبه مغلق . كذلك فان الدرجات تؤكد الإحساس عند المشاة بالانتقال من فراغ ذو وظيفة معينة إلى فراغ له وظيـفة أخرى . وقد تستخدم الدرجـات في مكان عام لتجميـع الناس مثل الساحات العامة Blaza وفيها يؤدى الدرج وظائف متعددة كان يكون مكان تجميع مجموعة من الناس بغرض الأكل أو الجلوس والمشاهدة أو الجلوس والحديث … وغير ذلك .



عناصر تأثيث الميدان 
1-المقاعد 
المقاعد والجلسات يمكن أن تكون في شكل كرسي أو دكة أو حائط أو عنصر آخر يمكن استخدامه في الجلوس ويؤثر على راحة واستمتاع الأفراد بالبيئة خارج المبنى واهم ما يميز المقاعد والجلسات ويجعـلها قادرة على القيام بوظيـفتها هو توافر عوامل النظافة والجفاف والثبات في سطحها وغياب هذه المميزات يفقدها أو يقلل من قدرتها على خدمة رواد المنطقة.
2-سلال وصناديق القمامة 
ويجب أن تتوفر في كل مكان حتى لا يضطر الناس إلى إلقاء الفضلات والأوراق والقمامة على الأرض . وتعدد أحجام وأشكال وألوان وخامات السلال والصناديق تبعا للغرض منها والمكان ونوع الفضلات أو القمامة . وفى كل الحالات يجب العنايـة التامـة في اختيار خامـاتها لتلائم الظروف الاجتماعية والجوية السائدة . كما يجب العناية بانتظام تفريغها ونظافتها حتى لا تصبح مصدر وباء للمكان . هذا ويمكن تحوير شكلها إلى أشكال فنية تتمشى مع المكان كأن تكون على شكل حيوانات في حدائق الحـيوان أو على شكل كرات في الملاعب أو على شكل قوارب على الشواطئ أو على شكل أزهار في الحدائق أو غير ذلك .
النباتات والمسطحات الخضراء



نشأة وتطور تصميم المناطق الخضراء :
اهتم الإسلامي منذ فجر التاريخ بتنسيق الحدائق واهتم بها كثيرا فقد بدا إحساسه بها منذ نشأته الأولى نحو الاستقرار وارتبطت بمعتقداته الدينية سواء في عهود الوثنية أو مع الرسالات السماوية وقد تطور تصميمها مع تطوره المدني والحضري حيث برزت كواحدة من العناصر إلهامه للمدينة في فترات الحضارة المزدهرة واضمحلت وأهملت في العصور المظلمة .
وبتتبع تطور تنسيق المناطق الخضراء وفراغات البيئة العامة علي مر العصور يمكن تمييز فترات كانت الحديقة فيها لها سمات تصميميه معينه واستخدام مرتبط بالأسباب الفلسفية التي أدت إلى ذلك التصميم ومن أهم هذه الفترات ما ارتبط بحدائق قدماء المصريين والبابليين والفرس والصينيين والإغريق والرومان والأسبان والإيطاليين والفرنسيين والإنجليز والأمريكيين وأخيرا اليابانيين .
وتتبع الإنسان علي مراحل الزمان ورصد الغرض الأساسي من المناطق الخضراء وتحديد الطراز والأسلوب المتبع في تصميم الحديقة ومكوناتها واستخدامها يعتبر المدخل الذي يمكن من خلاله إلقاء الضوء علي السمات المميزة لتنسيق الحدائق خلال العصور المختلفة....

الحدائق في العصور القديمة :
1- تنسيق الحدائق في عصر المصريين القدماء :
كان الغرض الأساسي من تنسيق حدائقهم يكمن في عقيدتهم الدينية حيث استعملوها في تجميل المعابد وقصور الفراعنة ومساكن الأثرياء وكانت الحدائق ذات طرز منتظمة أو محوريه حيث تقسم إلى عده محاور طولية وعرضية مع تأكيد المدخل بزراعة الأشجار في صفوف وكانت توضع فسقيه في منتصف المساحة المخصصة للحديقة ومن أهم مكوناتها الأشجار المتنوعة مثل ( النخيل،النبق،السنط،الزيتون،.....)وتماثيل الآلهة ثم الفساقي المربعة و المستطيلة والبرك وأحواض الزهور .
2- تنسيق الحدائق في عصر الآشوريين والبابليين :
تعتبر زينة قصور الأمراء والملوك وزراعة البساتين هي الأغراض الأساسية من تنسيق الحدائق واستخدموا الطراز الهندسي في تصميم الحدائق إلا أن طبيعة البلاد الجبلية قد أثرت في الطراز وجعلت الحدائق علي هيئه مدرجات مستوية ، ولهذا وجد اختلاف بينها وبين الحدائق في مصر القديمة فان المناخ والأمطار السائدة ساعدت علي زراعة حدائق الزينة والبساتين الكبيرة والنباتات المزهرة طوال العام وتعتبر حدائق بابل المعلقة اشهر الأمثلة علي ذلك .
3- تنسيق الحدائق الفارسية:
زاد الاهتمام بجمال الحديقة وبداء ذلك واضحا في كتبهم التي تغنت بذلك فقد وصل هذا الفن إلى قمة تطوره بعد أن بدأه المصريون بآلاف السنين وكذلك ابتكروا الحدائق المائية وحدائق الجدران والحدائق الغاطسة.
ومن أهم المكونات للحديقة هي الأشجار مثل السرو و الأزهار مثل الفل والياسمين والريحان والنعناع .... وذلك علي الممرات الرئيسية المخصصة للمشاة ثم البرك والفساقي.
4- حدائق الإمبراطورية الرومانية :
وقد انشأ الرومان حدائقهم في منطقه مركزية من منازلهم فقد كان المسكن ينشأ حول فراغ مخصص لحديقة مركزية مع توفير مكان هادئ أو أروقة معمدة وتدهن الحوائط بطلاء يتناسب مع مكونات الحديقة الأخرى وكانت فتحات المسكن تطل علي الحديقة .
وانتشرت الحديقة في كل المباني العامة والخاصة والدينية ، وقد انشأ الرومان النفورات الضخمة ذات التماثيل والنقوش المنحوتة ، وظهرت حدائق السطح والبلكون في ذلك العصر ثم انتقلت بعد ذلك إلى أنحاء العالم .
5- الحديقة الإسلامية :
وهي تخدم وظائف كثيرة سواء الخاصة أو العامة منها وتتميز بالحماية والإحاطة لتوفير الخصوصية والحماية من الظروف النافسة الصعبة ، إلا أنها حظيت باهتمام بالغ من المعماري المسلم الذي استلهم تصميمها من وصف القرآن الكريم للجنة لتبدو كواحة خضراء وسط الصحراء .
ويلعب الماء دور أساسي في تصميم الحديقة الإسلامية سواء في صورة قنوات تؤدي وظيفة الري أو في صورة النوافير والسلسبيل وغيرها من العناصر الجمالية واستخدم البلاط الملون والمزخرف والأحجار الكريمة البديعة في التبليط كما استخدم الفسيفساء ولقد كانت الكتابة بالحروف العربية أحد العناصر الجمالية ، ولقد عمدت الأغلبية إلى إقامة مسجد داخل كل حديقة ، واعتنى العرب باختيار النباتات العطرية وأشجار الفاكهة من اجل تزيينها .
ومن اشهر الأمثلة .. الحدائق الأندلسية والتي ارتبطت حدائقها بقصورها ومنازلها الشهيرة .
وكانت الأرض الأندلسية مهدا لتزاوج الثقافات فنتج امتداد حضاري مميز لتنسيق الحدائق والأمثلة الجيدة لهذا النوع مازال قائما في الحمراء وجنرال لايف في جرانادا حيث لا نجد فراغا خارجيا واحدا فقط ولكن نجد متتابعة من الأحواش تتخلل مجموعة متكاملة من المباني لدرجة أن الفرد لا يستطيع أن يحدد ما إذا كان داخل التكوين أو خارجه بل يشعر أن ترتيب المباني بما تشمله من تنسيق حدائق قد احتوته ويعتبر هذا نموذجا لتخطيط الحدائق بمقياس كبير وان كانت اكثر منها نباتيه كتصميم ومكونات .
وتضم الحديقة الأسبانية بالإضافة إلي الفناء الداخلي فناء خارجياً يستخدم للحياة العامة صيفاً وإن كان في كل الأحوال يبدو الفراغ الداخلي والفراغ الخارجي بمقياس مريح للفرد في استخداماته الخاصة وفي الحفلات .

تنسيق الحدائق في عصر النهضة : 
النهضة الإيطالية :
زاد الاهتمام بتنسيق الحدائق وفراغات البيئة العامة في هذه الفترة كفن مثله مثل جميع أنواع الفنون ومن تحليل الأمثلة التي صممت بداية من سنة 1450 ميلادية يتضح أن معظم الحدائق في عصر النهضة الإيطالية كانت تنشأ علي التلال غير المستوية ولذا بدا فيها واضحاً المصاطب والطرق ذات السلالم أو الممرات المنحدرة والتي اقترحت كاتصال أفقي ورأسي بين مناسيب الحديقة المختلفة كما انتشر استخدام الإنشاءات والأعمال الهندسية الخاصة بالمياه والحوائط الساندة وخصوصاً في المناطق شديدة الانحدار أما الأشجار فقد زرعت علي جانبي الشارع لتوفير الظلال الكثيفة التي تحد من بريق الضوء الساطع في منطقة البحر المتوسط .
وقد أهتم الإيطاليون بالنحت والعمارة مما جعلهم يستخدمون المنشآت والتماثيل والأعمدة في تصميم الحديقة الإيطالية ووزعت المقاعد الخشبية والشجيرات والمتسلقات في الحديقة بنظام طولي حتى يمكن رؤيتها من المنسوب المرتفع للحديقة وكان استخدام الزهور قليلا والتصميم الداخلي للحديقة غالبا ما يأخذ الشكل المحوري ووزعت الأشجار علي جوانب الطريق لتأكيد المنظور أو لتعمل كإطار للمنظر وخلفية الحديقة ، أما الفيلا والحديقة الخاصة بها فكانتا تصممان كوحدة متكاملة فالمدخل ينشأ علي المستوي المنخفض والزائر يتقدم داخل الحديقة بالمنشآت المعمارية أو الوحدات المنحوتة والنافورات ويستمتع بقيم التصميم الجمالي وصولا إلي المصطبة الأخيرة حيث القصر المقام في أعلي منسوب من الحديقة ، هذا وقد انتشرت الحيوانات المفترسة وأقفاص الطيور النادرة في حدائق الملوك والأمراء كما ظهرت حدائق الحيوان لأول مرة في هذا العصر . أما حدائق الشعب فكانت واسعة المساحة طرقها مرصوفة بالجص الملون واستخدمت النباتات المنتظمة النمو مثل المخروطيات في تجميلها .


توجيه حركة المشاة :
اتضح أن استخدام النباتات في التحكم في حركة المشاة يزيد من جمال الفراغات التي تتم بها الحركة في حين أن استخدام المواد الأخرى مثل الأسلاك و الأسوار و السلاسل يعمل على تشويه و إتلاف الجمال الطبيعي لهذه الفراغات و تستخدم النباتات في عمل ممرات و نقط تجميع أو ما يشبه الميادين للتحكم في حركة المشاة وذلك بطريقة تعطي بهجة و ديناميكية للفراغ و تكون النباتات فعالة في تحقيق إدراك خاص بالفراغ أو تحديد اتجاه السير وتستخدم نقط التجمع (الميادين) لتحقيق الإحساس بفراغ للراحة في نهاية الممر ثم البدء في توجيه الحركة من هذا الميدان إلى آخر و تسمى هذه الطريقة بعملية شق القناة و عمل البركة ثم إعادة شق القناة و عمل البركة ثم إعادة شق قناة أخرى و هناك طريقة أخرى للتحكم في حركة المشاة تسمى بعملية الحصر أو الحبس و هي عبارة عن فصل مجموعة من الفراغات الصغيرة تكون على شكل سلسلة من الفراغات أو المساحات الهادئة إلى جوار ممر المشاة الرئيسي و تستخدم في هذه الطريقة النباتات للعمل على زيادة الهدوء و الخصوصية و تكون حركة المشاة بطيئة في طريقة شق القنوات في حين أن طريقة الحصر تكون فيها حركة المشاة الرئيسية سريعة .

التحكم في الهواء :
رغم أن النباتات تستخدم في التقليل من سرعة الرياح إلا إنها ذات مقدرة عالية على توجيه الهواء و المساهمة في تهوية المباني و الفراغات المختلفة كذلك في تنقية الهواء داخل المدن كما تساعد النباتات على وقاية الميادين و الفراغات المعمارية من الرياح غير المرغوبة و توجيه النسيم إلى منطقة مرغوب فيها عن طريق استخدام وحدات من الأشجار ......مما يضيف مزيد من الجمال و الراحة الطبيعية للبيئة و المدن ....
وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من مصدات الرياح : 
- المصد المانع وهو الذي لا تنفذ منه الرياح 
- المصد المنفذ وهو الذي يكون اقل تأثير علي منع الرياح 
- المصد السامي وهو الذي تكثر فيه الفجوات التي تخترقها الرياح 



التحكم في الضوضاء :
وللنباتات فاعلية كبيرة في ذلك ويعتمد كذلك علي نوع وارتفاع النبات والكثافة ومكان زراعتها والضوضاء وشدتها والمصدر وتأثير العوامل المناخية والبيئية من حيث الرياح واتجاها وسرعتها ودرجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية .
ووجد أن النبات المنزرع علي جانبي الشوارع يعمل علي امتصاص الضوضاء .


التحكم في الإبهارالضوئى :
يمكن استخدام النباتات لمنع أو تقليل الإبهار الضوئي غير المطلوب سواء كان هذا الإبهار ليلا أو نهارا ويجب تحديد مصدر الإبهار المباشر أو الغير مباشر وتحديد مقداره وقيمة التخفيض المطلوب حتى يمكن اختيار النباتات المناسبة من حيث الشكل وكثافة الأوراق وكذلك تحديد المكان المناسب لزراعة هذه النباتات حسب اتجاه مصدر الإبهار .

القيمة الجمالية للنباتات في الميادين:
وباستخدام النباتات يمكن الوصول إلى الأحاسيس المختلفة للفراغات مثل الإحساس بحدود الفراغ والاحتواء والتتابع والامتداد والربط والوصل وكذلك التحكم في حجم ونوعية الفراغ الذي تكونه أشكال وكثافة النباتات المختلفة المستخدمة .
ويمكن بواسطة النباتات الربط والوصل بين عناصر التصميم فيمكن بها ربط أحد الفراغات ووصله بفراغ آخر بحيث تكون مساحة كبيرة ويبدو كل فراغ كوحدة صغيرة وكجزء من فراغ كبير .
ويتم عن طريق النباتات توجيه المشاهد وتشجيعه للحركة عبر الفراغ بمجرد النظر في اتجاهها أثناء توقفه .
ويجب علي المهندس المصمم دراسة الفراغات وخصائصها وعناصرها وكذلك أنواع النباتات ومميزاته




العلامات والرموز 

العلامات والرموز .. هي إحدى عناصر تنسيق الموقع وتعرف بأنها إحدى مكملات الفراغ الحضري ذات الغرض الوظيفي أســاساً ووظيفتها الإرشاد والاستـدلال بها على شئ معين ويكون علـى المعماري أن يضعها في الفراغ بشكل جمالي .. فيدرس شكـلها وموقعها في الفراغ الحضري وارتفاعاتها ونسبها وألوانها وإضاءتها .. وكل تلك الخصائـص المميزة للعلامات والرموز ليست بالثوابت فهي تتغبر تبعاً لمكـان ووظيفة تلك العلامــات والرموز وهو ما سنحاول أن نلخصه في النقــاط الآتية .. فندرس أولاً أنـواع العلامات والرموز ثم كيفية توافقها مع البيئة الموضوعة فيها .

	أنواع البيئات التي قد تستعمل فيها العلامات والرموز :

1.	الميادين والبؤر بالمدن .

2.	المعالم الهامة .

3.	المناطق الأثرية .

4.	التوافق مع طابع المدن .






الميادين :
يفضل في الميادين وضع قطعة نحتية كعلامات مميزة ورموز للمكان الذي يفيد الإنسان في معرفة هذا المكان باستمرار .


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*التكسيات للارضيات*

التكسيات للارضيات
شرح لطريقه التركيب لبعض التبليطات المستخدمه
فى التكسيات

البلاط الأسمنتي والركامي (الموزايكو): و الشطف ( اللوكس )

	يجب أن يكون المكان نظيفاً خالياً من الأتربة والمخلفات وخاصة كسر الطوب والخشب.
	تكون الفرشة من الرمل النظيف بسمك متوسط في حدود 5 سم وحسب المنسوب المطلوب وتعمل مونة اللصق بنسبة لا تقل عن 250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب رمل وبسمك متوسط 2 سم. وفى حالة الأسطح يُضاف الجير إلى الخلطة بنسبة 2 : 3 رمل وإضافة 100 كجم أسمنت للخليط (لكل 1 م3) مع ترك فواصل التمدد ثم تركب البلاطات.
	تسقى جميع اللحامات بين البلاطات بعد التركيب بلباني الأسمنت الأبيض أو الملون أو العادي حسب الطلب ثم ينظف سطح البلاط بعد السقية بمسحوق الحجر أو الرخام الناعم.

بلاط الأرصفة والحدائق:

تُركب عموماً هذه النوعية من البلاطات ذات الأسماك من 3 سم فأكثر حسب البند السابق فيما عدا السقية للحامات فتكون من الرمل النظيف الناعم.
الاشتراطات العامة و الخواص الطبيعية للبلاط:

1 طبقة الوجه: يجب يكون وجه البلاط خالياُ من العيوب الآتية: التنميل – التصديف – التشقق – التفليق – الكسور – التآكل – البرى – التنقير – التزهير 
2 اللون: تكون ألوان البلاط مطابقة لما اتفق عليه بين طرفي التعاقد.
-3	الرنين: يكون غالباً للبلاط صوت رنان عند طرقه .
-4	المقطع: يكون مقطع البلاط متجانساً وخالياً من أي فجوات أو شوائب وفى حالة البلاط المكون من طبقتين يكون المقطع خالياً من أي انفصال جزئي أو كلى بين طبقتي الوجه والظهر .
5	امتصاص الماء: لا تزيد درجة امتصاص البلاط للماء بعد جفاف تصنيه عما يأتي: 12 % بالوزن بالنسبة لكل بلاطة .
-6 مقاومة البلاط للإنحناء: لا يقل معاير الكسر بالإنحناء في البلاط عن 75 كجم / سم2 بالنسبة لمتوسط نتائج 5 قطع اختبار .
-7 مقاومة البلاط للصدمات: يجب ألا يقل إرتفاع هبوط مجموعة الأثقال الهابطة المحدثة للكسر أو الشرخ عن 80 سم لكل بلاطة على حده ولا يقل عن 100 سم لمتوسط نتائج اختبار خمس بلاطات مع مراعاة أن يكون الثقل المستخدم في إجراء الاختبار بمعدل 1 كجم لكل 1 سم من سمك البلاط وبحد أدنى 1 كجم .
3-8	مقاومة البلاط للبرى: يجب أن يكون تصنيع البلاط تحت ضغط وقوة معالجة ونسب خامات لتعطى البلاطة الصلابة والقوة لمقاومة البرى والاحتكاك عند الاختبار .
طرق القياس والمحاسبة:

	تقاس جميع أعمال الأرضيات للبلاط أو السيراميك أو خلافه بالمتر المسطح هندسياً.
	تقاس الأرضيات للأسطح البلاط الأسمنتي وخلافه بالمتر المسطح محملاً عليه الوزرة المائلة أو الرأسية حسب 
	المسقط الأفقي للسطح.
	تقاس الوزرات بالمتر الطولي على حدة ما لم يذكر في البند خلاف ذلك سواء بلاط أ و رخام أو بردورات أو درج مع ذكر الارتفاع و ا لسمك 
	القياس بالمقطوعية للأعمال الخاصة ذات الأشكال الزخرفية الفنية مثل النافورات ت أ و الفسقيات ووحدات الزخارف بالأسقف والحوائط
اختبار المواد:
أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار:
تختار عينات البلاط من المصنع أو من مكان التوريد أو التشوين بحيث تكون العينات متجانسة من حيث النوع والشكل والأبعاد واللون وممثلة لكل رسالة ولا تقل العينة عن نصف في الألف من كل رسالة بحيث لا تقل عن (5) بلاطات ولا يقل مجموع البلاط المأخوذ من جميع الرسالات لكل مجموعة عن (20) بلاطه.

اختبار العينات:

يجب مراعاة الشروط الآتية عند اختيار عينات البلاط للاختبار:
	تختار عينات البلاط من المصنع أو مكان التوريد أو عند تشوينها في موقع التسليم وفقاً للاتفاق وبحيث تكون العينات ممثلة لكل مجموعة متجانسة من حيث النوع والشكل والأبعاد واللون وتكون ممثلة لكل رسالة من كل مجموعة، وتجرى الاختبارات لمعامل معتمدة وتعطى صورة من الاختبار لكل من المورد والمالك.
	يقدم المورد أو المقاول العينات للاعتماد أو الاختبار دون مقابل وفى حالة الاختبار من المالك أو مندوبه وعدم مطابقة العينات للمواصفات فيتحمل المورد أو المقاول قيمة مصاريف الاختبارات، أما في حالة مطابقتها للمواصفات يتحمل المالك وحده مصاريف الاختبارات.




الاختبارات التي يجب إجرائها
اختبار التأكد من الشكل والأبعاد.

	اختبار استواء الوجه.
	اختبار طول حواف الوجه.
	اختبار استقامة الحواف.
	اختبار التخانة الكلية للبلاطة.
	اختبار تخانة طبقة الوجه.
	اختبار امتصاص البلاط للماء.
	اختبار مقاومة البلاط للانحناء.
	اختبار مقاومة البلاط للبرى.




جدول (6-1): اشتراطات صلاحية البلاط.

الخاصية	المواصفات
التخانة الكلية	في الحالات التي لا يزيد فيها أكبر وتر عن 400 مم لا تقل التخانة الكلية عن 0.07 من مقاس هذا الوتر.
وفى الحالات التي يزيد فيها أكبر وتر عن 400 مم لا تقل التخانة الكلية عن 30 مم.
تخانة طبقة الوجه	في حالة البلاط المكون من طبقتين لا تقل تخانة طبقة الوجه عن ربع التخانة الكلية بحد أدنى 5 مم .
الوجه	يكون وجه البلاط خالياً من العيوب الآتية:
( التنميل – التصديف – التشقق – التفليق – الكسور – التنقير – التقشير – التزهير – عدم تجانس اللون).
ولا يزيد أي شطف بحافة الوجه عن 2 مم طولاً، 2 مم عرضاً.
اللون	تكون ألوان مطابقة لشروط التعاقد.
الرنين	يكون للبلاط صوت رنان عند طرقه.
المقطع	يكون مقطع البلاط متجانساً وخالياً من أي فجوات وفى حالة البلاط المكون من طبقتين يكون المقطع خالياً من أي انفصال جزئي أو كلى بين طبقتي الوجه والظهر.
امتصاص الماء	لا تزيد درجة امتصاص البلاط للماء على ما يأتي:
12% بالوزن لكل بلاطة.
10% بالوزن لمتوسط نتائج 5 عينات اختبار.
مقاومة البلاط للانحناء	لا يقل معاير الكسر بالانحناء في البلاط عما يأتي:
65 كجم/سم2 بالنسبة لكل عينة اختبار واحدة.
75 كجم/سم2 بالنسبة لمتوسط نتائج 5 عينات اختبار.
مقاومة البلاط للبرى	لا يزيد مقدار الفقد بالبرى في تخانة طبقة الوجه في البلاط عما هو مبين في الجدول رقم (6-2).
التفاوت المسموح به في المقاسات	لا يزيد مقدار التفاوت عما هو مبين بالجدول رقم 
(6-3).


جدول رقم (6-2): حدود الفقد بالبرى.

نوع البلاط	الحد الأقصى للفقد بالبرى في تخانة طبقة الوجه (مم)
لكل بلاطه على حده	المتوسط لأربع بلاطات
البلاط الأسمنتي العادي
البلاط الأسمنتي المقوى
البلاط الأسمنتي المطعم	1.0
0.5
-1.0	0.8
0.4
0.8


جدول رقم (6-3): التفاوت المسموح به في الأبعاد.

الأبعــــــاد	الحد الأقصى للتفاوت المسموح به
الزوايا: يقدر عدم مطابقة زوايا البلاط عن الزوايا المقررة بمقدار ظل زاوية الانحراف (الفرق بين زاوية البلاط والزاوية المقررة).  0.005
استواء الوجه: ويقدر بتحديد مقدار الانحناء وذلك بقياسه في اتجاه أكبر وتر للبلاطة منسوباً إلى طول هذا الوتر.	0.4 % بحد أقصى 1 مم
استقامة الحواف: وتقدر بتحديد مقدار الانحراف في استقامة الحافة منسوباً إلى طولها.	0.3 %
طول حواف وجه الاستعمال: يقدر التفاوت بتحديد الفرق بين الطول الفعلى والطول الاسمي منسوباً إلى الطول الاسمي للبلاطة.	 0.3 % بحد أقصى 1 مم
التخانة الكلية: يقدر التفاوت بتحديد الفرق بين التخانة الفعلية والتخانة الاسمية.	 6 %
تخانة طبقة الوجه.	 1 ملليمتر



ثانيا : أعمال التكسيات ( حوائط و أرضيات )

( 1 ) تعاريف
البلاط للأرضيات:
	يجب أن يكون مضغوطاً وبصلابة وقوة احتمال ومقاومة عالية للحريق وللتآكل ويكون وجهه خالياً من التنميل -1والتصديف والتنقير والتعشيش وذو أحرف منتظمة وشكله سليم منتظم وظهره غير أملس ومخطط أو محبب ومطابق للمواصفات المصرية.
1-2البلاط للحوائط:
	يجب أن يكون من أجود الأنواع ذو سطح مزجج ولونه أبيض أو ملون أو بأشكال ومقاسات ورسومات وألوان مختلفة ويكون سطحه خالياً من التنميل والتصديف أو التنقير أو التعشيش أو أحرف منتظمة وشكله سليماً منتظماً والسطح مستوى تماماً ومطابقاً للمواصفات المصرية.
( 2 ) التركيب
طريقة تنفيذ سيراميك الأرضيات
الطريقة الأولى:

	يجب أن يكون المكان نظيفاً خالياً من الأتربة أو المخلفات.
	تكون الفرشة من الرمل النظيف بسمك متوسط في حدود 5 سم وحسب المنسوب المطلوب وتعمل مونة اللصق بنسبة لا تقل عن 250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب رمل بسمك متوسط 2 سم ثم تركيب البلاطات والوزرات والقطع والنهايات المشكلة للرسومات والأشكال بحيث تعطى المنسوب والشكل والزوايا طبقاً للأصول الفنية للتركيب.
	تسقى جميع اللحامات بين البلاطات بعد التركيب بلباني الأسمنت الأبيض أو الملون أو العادي حسب الطلب ثم ينظف سطح البلاط بمسحوق الحجر أو الرخام الناعم.
الطريقة الثانية:

	يتم تنظيف مكان التركيب من الأتربة والمخلفات ورش الأرض جيداً بالماء.
	تعمل فرشة ركامية بسمك 5 سم في المتوسط (من الأسمنت والرمل الحرش المتدرج) بنسبة 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب ركام (رمل) لتعطى سطحاً مستوياً سليماً أو بميول حسب الطلب طبقاً للأصول الفنية.
	يركب عليها بلاطات السيراميك وتدرع بالقدة إلى المنسوب المطلوب وينظف بعد ذلك سطح الأرضية مما قد يعلق بالسطح من لباني الأسمنت.
	تترك الأرضية لليوم التالي وترش بالمياه لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام. 
	تسقى اللحامات (العراميس) بلباني الأسمنت باللون المطلوب ثم ينظف سطح البلاط بمسحوق الحجر أو الرخام الناعم.

الطريقة الثالثة ( التركيب بالمواد اللاصقة ):

	يتم تنظيف مكان التركيب من الأتربة والمخلفات ورش الأرض جيداً بالماء.
	تعمل فرشة ركامية بسمك 5 سم في المتوسط (من الأسمنت والرمل الحرش المتدرج) بنسبة 250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب ركام (رمل) على منسوب تركيب السيراميك.
	تترك لمدة أسبوع لتمام جفافها مع الرش بالمياه لأخذ قوة الصلابة اللازمة.
	عند تمام الجفاف للفرشة الركامية يتم فرش الطبقة اللاصقة الحديثة المعتمدة وغالباً ما تكون بسمك 2 مم ويركب عليها السيراميك حسب الأصول الفنية للتركيب.

طريقة تنفيذ بلاط القيشاني للحوائط:

التركيب بمونة الأسمنت:

	عمل الطرطشة الأسمنتية للحوائط بلباني الأسمنت والركام بنسبة 450 كجم أسمنت للمتر المكعب من الركام (رمل).
	تترك الطرطشة حتى تمام جفافها لمدة أسبوع على الأقل مع العناية بالرش بالمياه.
 يلصق القيشاني طبقاً للأصول الفنية للتركيب بمونة أسمنتية بنسبة 300 كجم بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب ركام (رمل).
	ينظف سطح القيشاني وتفرغ اللحامات من عوالق المونة الأسمنتية ويترك لليوم التالي حتى تتماسك البلاطات.
	تسقى اللحامات بلباني الأسمنت الأبيض أو اللون حسب الطلب.
	تنظف الأسطح بمسحوق الحجر أو بودرة الرخام لإعطاء المظهر النهائي للتركيب.
التركيب بالمواد اللاصقة:

	عمل الطرطشة الأسمنتية للحوائط بلباني الأسمنت والركام بنسبة 450 كجم بورتلاندى عادى للمتر المكعب من الركام (رمل).
 تترك الطرطشة حتى تمام جفافها لمدة أسبوع على الأقل مع العناية المستمرة برشها بالمياه.
 عمل بياض أسمنتي ركامي لسطح للحوائط والأماكن المراد تغطيتها بالقيشاني بسمك متوسط 2 سم وبنسبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للمتر ركام (رمل) لإعطاء سطح مستوى ناعم وتترك حتى تمام جفافها.
	يلصق القيشاني بعد عمل الطبقة اللاصقة من المواد الحديثة المعتمدة حسب الأصول الفنية للتركيب وتنظف الأسطح من أي مواد عالقة وتفرغ اللحامات.
	تترك الأعمال لمدة 24 ساعة حتى يتم تلاصق البلاط وتماسكه مع السطح.
	يتم ملئ اللحامات بلباني الأسمنت واللون المطلوب أو المعاجين الحديثة حسب الطلب.
	تنظف الأسطح ببودرة الحجر أو الرخام لإعطاء المظهر النهائي. 
(3) الفسيفساء (الأزمالدو) (قطع الخردة):

	تتكون من طبقة واحدة من خلط عدة مواد تعطى الشكل واللون والصلابة المطلوبة وغالباً ما تكون من قطع صغيرة مربعة أو مستطيلة أو بأشكال هندسية من (1 سم × 1 سم إلى 5 سم × 5 سم) وبأسماك في متوسط 
(3 مم – 5 مم) وتورد مجمعة على أفرخ ورقية مربعة أو مستطيلة من وجه واحد ويكون هو السطح الظاهر عند التركيب وغالباً ما يستخدم في الأعمال الخاصة مثل (النافورات – الفيلات – أحواض الزهور) وتركب بنفس مونة السيراميك والقيشاني وبنفس أسلوب العمل.
التركيب:

	تلصق الأفراخ أو أجزاء منها على الحائط بنفس مونة السيراميك والقيشاني وتزرع وتدق تماماً لتحقيق استواء السطح وتترك لمدة 3 أيام حتى تمام الجفاف والتماسك ثم يحل الورق وينزع بالماء ثم تملأ العراميس كأعمال السيراميك والقيشاني. 

ثالثا : التكسيات بالرخام والجرانيت:

التشوين :

	يورد الرخام والجرانيت للموقع حسب العينات المعتمدة وبالألوان والمقاسات المطلوبة مع حمايته من الكسر والشطف في أماكن مناسبة لحمايته ويرص على ألواح خشبية على سيفه حسب نوع المنتج .
العناصر التي تفضل في اختيار التكسيات بالرخام والجرانيت
التكسيات الخارجية للواجهات:

	يراعى أن تكون التكسية ذات مقاومة للعوامل الجوية.
	يراعى أن يكون اللون والتكوين والمظهر الطبيعي مناسباً لموقع التكسية ويفضل الجرانيت لصلابته ثم الرخام الأبيض الكريستالى والسكري ذو الحبيبات الكبيرة ثم يليها الرخام ذو الحبيبات المندمجة مثل البرلاتو – البيتشينو – السرنبين- الترافوتينو ويرجع هذا كله إلى اختيار المعماري للنوعية وكذلك بالنسبة للسطح سواء خشن أو ناعم ويفضل أن يكون السمك لألواح التكسية من الرخام لا يقل عن 2 سم.
	يراعى عند الاختبار العوامل المؤثرة التالية: الوزن الذاتي - تأثير الرياح - الرطوبة والأمطار.

التركيب :
الوجهات الخارجية:

	تعمل الوزنات والبؤج لتحديد مناسيب الوجهات.
	تحدد طريقة التركيب والتي تنحصر في طريقتين:
o	التركيب والسقية بمونة خلفها (بين الرخام والمباني).
o	التركيب مع وجود فراغ بين الرخام والمباني .
	وفى كلتا الطريقتين تحدد نوعية الكانات أو المسامير التي سوف تستعمل في التركيب والشكل المناسب للتثبيت.
ملاحظة
: يجب عدم استعمال كانات معدنية أو نحاسية حتى لا تلامس حديد التسليح لتفادى حدوث أي ماس كهربائي يؤدى إلى ظهور 
أملاح على سطح الرخام.

التركيب بسقية المونة:

	يراعى أن تكون الواجهات تامة الجفاف ويتم عمل الطرطشة الأسمنتية للحوائط المراد التركيب عليها.
	يتم تجويف ألواح الرخام والجرانيت أو عمل الجانبية أو العلوية بالسمك والعمق المطلوب لتركيب الكانة المعتمدة للتركيب .
	تثبت الكانات بالحوائط بمونة الأسمنت والرمل طبقاً للمسافات أو الأبعاد المحددة للتثبيت بالرخام أو الجرانيت.
	يتم تحديد منسوب الحطة الأولى ووزنها على الميزان مع شد الخيطان مع تثبيت الألواح بالكانات حسب الرسومات مع ربطها بأربطة من الجبس وتركيب القطع التي بجانبها لإنهاء الحطة الأولى.
	بعد تمام تصلب الجبس يسقى الفراغ بين الرخام أو الجرانيت والحائط المثبت به الكانات بمونة لباني الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 1 : 2 لملأ الفراغات بين الرخام والمباني ويجب أن تكون السقية على دفعات لا يزيد ارتفاعها بين 15 – 20 سم مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تمام الشك للأسمنت للحطة السابقة دون تواجد أي اهتزازات عند الصب لتلافى الضغوط الهيدروليكية وقد يسمع إذا كان الفراغ خلف الرخام أو الجرانيت كبيراً نسبياً أن يملأ بعضه بكسر الطوب الرملي أو الأحمر الطفلى مع مونة التركيب السابق ذكرها.
	تركب الحطة التالية: للحطة الأولى بنفس الأسلوب السابق وهكذا حتى تمام تكسية الواجهة.
التركيب مع وجود فراغ بين الرخام أو الجرانيت وبين المباني:
	يستلزم الأمر في هذه الطريقة عناية كاملة في تركيب الألواح والكانات لضبط التركيب حتى يتم إيجاد تيار تهوية خلف ألواح الرخام أو الجرانيت لمنع تجمع لمياه الأمطار خلفها.
تركيب الواجهات:
	نتبع نفس الخطوات السابق ذكرها في طريقة التركيب للواجهات ما عدا القيام بعمل السقي بمونة اللباني.
تركيب الواجهات الداخلية:
	تركب الواجهات الداخلية والأسفال والوزرات بنفس أسلوب تركيب الواجهات الخارجية وبنفس مون التركيب.
3-3-2 التكسيات الداخلية للأرضيات:

	تختار الأرضيات طبقاً لنوعية المبنى (عام – تجارى – خاص).
	أن تكون الأرضيات للمباني العامة من أنواع الرخام العالمية المقاومة للتآكل مثل الكوارتزية المتبلورة والجرانيت.
	أن تكون الأرضيات للمباني التجارية من الأنواع الفنية ذات الحبيبات الكريستالى والجرانيت.
	يجب ان تكون الأرضيات للمباني الخاصة من الجرانيت أو أحجار جيرية متبلورة أو سربنتين طبقاً لطراز ودرجة المبنى والألوان الخفيفة مفضلة للمداخل والطرقات ويفضل للحمامات الأنواع الخالية من التسوس.
الأرضيات والطروفيات:

	يجب أن يكون المكان نظيفاً خالياً من الأتربة والمخالفات.
	فرش الأرضية بالرمال سمك 6 سم حسب المنسوب المطلوب وتعمل مونة اللصق بنسبة 250 كجم أسمنت للمتر المكعب رمل ثم يركب الرخام أو الجرانيت حسب الرسومات والمظهر المعماري المطلوب بحيث تعطى المنسوب والشكل والزوايا طبقاً للأصول الفنية للتركيب والرسومات.
	تسقى العراميس بعد تمام جفاف مونة اللصق بلباني الأسمنت واللون المطلوب ثم ينظف سطح الرخام بعد السقية ببودرة للرخام أو الحجر وذلك باستخدام العدد (الممسحة الكاوتش – الفوطة من الخيش – الدلو).
	لحماية الأرضيات بعد تمام جفاف السقية تغطى الأرضيات بطبقة من الجبس لحين التسليم أو الاستعمال.

أعمال التكسيات للسلالم

1	توريد وتركيب الدرجات والسلالم والعتبات وكذلك البسطات طبقا للأبعاد والأرانيك المبينة بالرسومات التفصيلية وعلى المقاول التأكد قبل تشغيلها من أنها تطابق المساقط المختلفة مع تنفيذها بكل دقة حسب العينات المعتمدة.
2	تقاس الدرجات بالمتر الطولي للأجزاء الظاهرة فقط (بعد البياض والوزرات) ويشمل الثمن عمل وزرة على جانبي السلم حسب المبين بكل مادة وذلك بدون احتساب أو علاوة نظير الركوب أو عمل الوزرة. 
الفئة لأعمال الدرج بالمتر الطولي- بين محور القائمات بصرف النظر عن ارتفاع القائمة أو النائمة وكذلك البادي أو البوادي فتحتسب بالمتر الطولي كبقية الدرج على أن تكون القطاعات مطابقة للرسومات التفصيلية.
4	كسوة سلالم خرسانية بالرخام من النوع المبين بجداول الفئات تعمل النائمة بسمك 4 سم والقائمة بسمك 2 سم و تعشق بطريقة الذكر والأنثى ويلصق الرخام بمونة مكونة بنسبة 300 كجم أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل وتشمل الفئة عمل الوزرة على جانبي السلم بارتفاع 20 سم وسمك 2 سم بالشكل المبين بالرسومات التفصيلية والنوع المبين بجداول الفئات وتشمل الفئة صقل وجلاء السطح النهائي للحصول على سطح أملس ناعم لامع.
5	كسوة سلالم خرسانية ببلاطات موزايكو ملون. 
6 تكسى النائمة ببلاطات سمك 6 سم مكونة من بدن خرسانية مسلحة بنسبة 0.80 م3 زلط + 0.40 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت ومسلحة بشبك معدني ممدد سعة 2/1 ويزن المتر المسطح حوالي 1.54 كجم وسيخ قطره 0.5 بكامل طول الدرجة ووجه بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم يتكون بنسبة ستة أجزاء كسر رخام كرارة و جزأين بودرة رخام كرارة و ثلاثة أجزاء أسمنت أبيض وملون.
5-2	تكسى القائمة ببلاط سمك 4 سم مكونة من بدن خرسانية مسلحة ووجه بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم كالمبين بالفقرة السابقة وتشمل الفئة عمل وزرة على جانبي السلم بارتفاع 20 سم وبسمك 3 سم ببياض موزايكو ملون مماثل لوجه الدرج من حيث النوع واللون.
ويجب أن يكون السطح النهائي للدرجات والوزرة ناعماً مستوياً تام الجلاء بحيث يظهر كسر الرخام واضحاً مع التلميع جيدا بالشمع.
القياس والمحاسبة:
1 الواجهات الخارجية: بالمتر المسطح لجميع ما هو ظاهر من الرخام أو الجرانيت أو الأحجار أو الطوب حسب أصول الصناعة بالنوع والسمك المطلوب.
2 الواجهات الداخلية: بالمتر المسطح لجميع ما هو ظاهر من جميع أنواع الأرضيات كل حسب سمكه.
3 الوزرات: بالمتر الطولي حسب السمك والارتفاع أو العرض المطلوب.
4 الدرج: بالمتر الطولي شامل القائمة والنائمة والقياس هندسي لما هو ظاهر بدون حساب الوزرات طبقاً لما هو مطلوب، وبالنسبة للدرج المروحة يحتسب الطول من محور منتصف الدرجة غير شامل الوزرة.
5 الأشكال الخاصة: بالمقطوعية حسب الشكل والتكوين والرسومات والأصول الفنية المعتمدة.
استلام التوريدات:
	تأكد أن الرخام أو الجرانيت المورد مطابق للأصول الفنية المعتمدة وأصول الصناعة.
	تأكد أن المورد من الرخام والجرانيت خالي من التمليح والشروخ والفجوات والشطوف للسوك واللحامات للكسور.
	تأكد من استواء السطح ودرجة الصقل حسب المطلوب كذلك التخانات حسب المواصفات المعتمدة وحسب الفنية المطلوبة.
	تأكد أن الرخام والجرانيت مشون على مراين خشبية على سيفه.
استلام الأعمال:

	تأكد أن لحامات التركيب سواء الأرضيات أو الحوائط ليس لها تجويف أو تحريف.
	تأكد أن جميع اللحامات (العراميس) مسقية تماماً بالمونة واللون المطلوب.
	تأكد من استواء السطح وصقله حسب الدرجة المطلوبة مع تجانس الألوان.
	تأكد أن الأرضيات غير مدهونة بالشمع منعاً للحوادث.
	تأكد من تطابق لحامات الوزرة مع الأرضية.
	تأكد عند استلام التكسيات أنه لا يوجد بها مفاتيح أو شروخ أو تنميل أو نتؤات أو قطع مطبلة أو تكون السقية فصلت عن الرخام أو الجرانيت.
	تأكد عند استلام أعمال الدرج أن تكون النوائم مجلية والقوائم مصقولة أو حسب الطلب.
	تأكد أن سوك أنوف الدرج ملفوفة أو (ظهر حية) حسب الطلب.
	تأكد أن النهايات والأركان والتقابلات في الزوايا منفذه طبقاً لأصول الصناعة والرسومات.
	تأكد من عدم استعمال المون الجبسية كمون لصق ولكن يسمح بها فقط في رباط التكسيات وتزال بعد تماسك التركيب.
طرق الاختبار واشتراطات الصلاحية:
3-7-1 أخذ وتحضير عينات الاختبار :
	يجب أن تكون عينات الاختبار بلاطات كاملة وتختبر خمس بلاطات على الأقل إذا زادت المساحة على 100 م2 وإذا قلت تختبر (10) بلاطات كاملة.
	ويراعى تنظيف العينات وتحاشى الوصلات عند الاختبار.
3-7-2 الأشكال والمقاسات:
3-7-2-1	أشكال ومقاسات سيراميك الحوائط.
جدول (6-4): أشكال ومقاسات سيراميك الحوائط.

الشكل	الطول ( مم )	العرض ( مم )
المربع	200
150	200
150
المستطيل	200	100

جدول (6-5): أشكال ومقاسات سيراميك الأرضيات.

الشكل	الطول ( مم )	العرض ( مم )
المربع	300
200
150
100
75
50	300
200
150
100
75
50
المستطيل	300
200
150
125
200
100	200
150
75
75
100
50
3-7-3¬ التخانة:
	تكون تخانة السيراميك حسب الاتفاق بين المنتج والمشترى بشرط استيفاء الخواص الطبيعية والكيميائية المنصوص عليها.

جدول ( 6-6): الانحراف المسموح به في الأبعاد والمقاسات.

الأبعاد والمقاسات	الحد الأقصى للانحراف المسموح به
الزوايا: يقدر انحراف زوايا البلاط عن الزوايا بمقدار ظل زاوية الانحراف.	 0.007
استواء الوجه: يقدر بتحديد النسبة المئوية لمقدار الانحناء (أكبر عمق للتقعر أو أعلى قمة للتحدب في الوجه) وذلك بقياسه في اتجاه أكبر وتر في البلاطة منسوباً إلى طول هذا الوتر).	 0.4
استقامة الحواف: يقدر بتحديد النسبة المئوية بمقدار الانحراف في استقامة الحافة منسوباً إلى طولها.	 0.3
الأبعاد: يقدر بتحديد النسبة المئوية لمقدار انحراف متوسط البعد لكل بلاطه (جانبين أو أربع جوانب) عن البعد الاسمي للبلاطة.
بلاط سيراميك الأرضيات .
بلاط سيراميك الحوائط .	

 1.0
 0.5
التخانة: يقدر بتحديد النسبة المئوية لمقدار انحراف متوسط التخانة لكل بلاطه عن التخانة الاسمية للبلاطة.	 10

o	بلاط سيراميك أرضيات.
o	بلاط سيراميك أرضيات (خدمه عادية).
o	بلاط سيراميك حوائط. 
	مقاسات البلاط (الطول × العرض × التخانة).
وفيما يلي اشتراطات صلاحية البلاط السيراميك:

جدول (6-7): حدود الخواص الطبيعية والكيميائية لبلاط السيراميك.

الاختبار	بلاط سيراميك الأرضيات	بلاط سيراميك حوائط
خدمة شاقة	خدمة عادية	
غير مزجج	مزجج	
الخواص الطبيعية
درجة امتصاص المادة
( نسبة مئوية )	1
(حد أقصى)	6
(حد أقصى)	10
(حد أقصى)	17
(حد أقصى)
درجة الصلادة تبعاً لمقياس
( موه )	5
(حد أدنى)	5
(حد أدنى)	5
(حد أدنى)	5
(حد أدنى)
مقاومة التشقق	يجتاز	يجتاز	يجتاز	يجتاز
ثبات لون الطلاء الزجاجي	يجتاز	-	يجتاز	يجتاز
مقاومة الانحناء ( نيوتن/مم2)	30
(حد أدنى)	25
(حد أدنى)	25
(حد أدنى)	17.5
(حد أدنى)
مقاومة البرى
البلاط غير المزجج الفقد في الحجم مم3	205
(حد أقصى)	345
(حد أقصى)	-	-
البلاط المزجج درجة البرى على الرطب	الرابعة
(حد أدنى)	-	الثالثة
(حد أدنى)	-
جودة السطح	يكون 95 % من عدد البلاط على الأقل خالياً من العيوب الظاهرة التي تأثر على المظهر العام للسطح وذلك عند إجراء اختبار جودة السطح عليها.


الاختبار	بلاط سيراميك الأرضيات	بلاط سيراميك حوائط
خدمة شاقة	خدمة عادية	
غير مزجج	مزجج	
الخواص الكيميائية:
المواد الذاتية في الأحماض
( نسبة مئوية بالوزن )	1 
(حد أقصى)	-	-	-
المعالجة بحمض الهيدروكلوريك تركيز 10% عند 24 + 3 
درجة م لمدة 24 ساعة	-	لا يتأثر	لا يتأثر	لا يتأثر
المقاومة للمنظفات القلوية باستخدام محلول 10 % هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم عند 24 + 3 درجة م لمدة 24 ساعة	لا يتأثر	لا يتأثر	لا يتأثر	لا يتأثر
المعالجة بمحلول كربونات الصوديوم 5 جم / لتر عند درجة الغليان لمدة 6 ساعات	تأثر الرسومات فوق الطلاء الزجاجي	-	لا تتأثر الرسومات فوق الطلاء الزجاجي	لا تتأثر الرسومات فوق الطلاء الزجاجي
3-7-5 مستوى الجودة:

	يقسم البلاط السيراميك إلى درجة أولى وثانية حسب نوع العيوب ويبين الجدول العيوب المسموح بها لتحديد كل درجة.
جدول (6-8): مستوى الجودة لدرجات السيراميك.
العيوب	مستوى الجودة
درجة أولى	درجة ثانية
عدد وطول التشعير السطحي المسموح به في كل بلاطه.	غير مسموح.	يسمح بعدد واحد لا يزيد طوله عن 5 مم.

زاوية مشطوفة.	غير مسموح.	مسموح بزاويتين لا يزيد ضلع الشطف في كل منهما على 2 مم.
تغاير في الألوان بالمشاهدة على مسافة 1.7 متر.	غير مسموح.	مسموح.
بقع أو نقط مختلفة في البلاطة: الواحدة: العدد المسموح به القطر المسموح به	لا يزيد عن 2 مم.	لا يزيد على 3 مم.
نقراً ونتؤات صغيرة أو تقشير على السطح.	لا يزيد عن 1 مم.	لا يزيد عن 2 مم.
عدم استقامة الحواف.	غير مسموح.	مسموح.

3-7-6 الاختبارات التي يجب إجرائها:
	تقدير امتصاص الماء.
	تقدير مقاومة البرى للبلاط السيراميك غير المزجج.
	تقدير مقاومة البرى للبلاط السيراميك المزجج.
	قياس الأبعاد وجودة الأسطح.
	اختبار الصلادة بمقياس موه.
	اختبار قياس تمدد البلاط غير المزجج بالرطوبة.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*أعمال البياض*

أعمال البياض
(1) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال البياض:
1-1 الأعمال التحضيرية لأعمال البياض:
1-2 الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية:
1-2-1 البؤج والأوتار:
1-2-1-1 البؤج: 
1-2-1-2 الأوتار:
(2) قياس أعمال البياض:
2-1 أعمال البياض الخارجي للوجهات:
	تقاس أعمال البياض هندسياً بالمتر المسطح بأنواعه المختلفة لكل نوع على حدة 
2-2 أعمال البياض الداخلي للحوائط:
	تقاس أعمال البياض الداخلي للحوائط هندسياً بالمتر المسطح بأنواعه المختلفة لكل نوع على حده أو حسب ما ذكر بالبند مع مراعاة تنزيل مسطح الفتحات والأبواب والشبابيك وجميع الأجزاء التى لا يتم بياضها واحتساب جميع جوانب الفتحات. 
2-3 أعمال البياض الداخلي للأسقف المائلة أو المنحنية والقباب:
	تحسب الأسقف المائلة أو المنحنية والقباب على أساس مسطحها من واقع مسقطها على مستوى موازى للأرض بدون إفرادها (المربع المحيط بقاعدة القبة مضروباً في ارتفاع القبة).
2-4 أعمال الكرانيش والحلبات الداخلية:
	تقاس أعمال الكرانيش والحلبات الداخلية طبقاً للرسومات بالمتر الطولي وحسب مقاسات الحجرات من صامت إلى صامت البياض.
(3) المواصفات الفنية لأعمال البياض:
3-1 أنواع البياض:
3-1-1 بياض تخشين (طبقة واحدة سمك 2 سم) للمناطق المعتدلة:
	بياض تخشين طبقة واحدة للحوائط بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية والبؤج والأوتار بسمك 2 سم بمونة مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 1 م3 رمل.
	يتم تدريع الطبقة وتسويتها بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد والمس أو الخدمة بالمحارة وذلك بعد عمل التخشين مباشرة وطبقاً للرسومات والتعليمات والقياس هندسي لكل الأسطح الظاهرة.
	يتم زيادة الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الرطبة ونقص الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الحارة.
3-1-2 بياض تخشين (طبقتين سمك 2 سم):

	بياض تخشين من طبقتين للحوائط بعد الطرطشة والبؤج والأوتار سمك 2 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة سمك 1.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 
1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 4 جزء بودرة حجر جيري + 2 جزء جير + 1 جزء رمل ناعم + 1 جزء أسمنت.
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتسوى بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد والمس أو الخدمة بالمحارة وذلك بعد عملية التخشين مباشرة طبقاً للرسومات والتعليمات والقياس هندسي.
ملاحظة:
	يتم زيادة معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الرطبة.
	يتم نقص معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الحارة.
	يتم زيادة معدل بودرة الحجر بمقدار جزء واحد في المناطق الحارة.
	يتم نقصان جزء واحد من الجير في المناطق الرطبة.
3-1-3 بياض أسمني للحوائط والأسفال والوزرات (من طبقة واحدة سمك 2 سم) للمناطق المعتدلة والرطبة:
	بياض أسمني للحوائط والأسفال والوزرات (من طبقة واحدة سمك 2 سم) للمناطق المعتدلة والرطبة بمونة مكونة من 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل.
	وتدرع هذه الطبقة بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد باستخدام لبانى الأسمنت الدقيق وتخدم وتنعم جيداً بالمحارة بلبانى الأسمنت الشحم للحصول على سطح ناعم مصقول تماماً مع عمل عراميس غاطسه طبقاً للرسومات والقياس هندسي لكل الأسطح الظاهرة.
ملاحظة:
	يتم نقصان معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الحارة.

3-1-4 بياض أسمني للحوائط والأسفال (من طبقتين سمك 2 سم): 

	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 4 جزء بودرة حجر + 2 جزء جير + 1 جزء رمل ناعم + 1 جزء أسمنت.
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتسوى بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد باستخدام لبانى الأسمنت الدقيق وتعمل تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	تدرع الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) وتسوى بالقدة وتنعم جيداً بالمحارة بلبانى الأسمنت للحصول على سطح ناعم مصقول تماماً مع التقطيع بعراميس عرض 0.5 سم وعمق 1 سم طبقاً للرسومات.
	يتم قطع العراميس في طبقة الضهارة على أن تفرغ وتكون بنفس مونة الضهارة والقياس هندسي لكل الأسطح.

ملاحظة:
	يتم نقص معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم في المناطق الحارة.
	يتم زيادة جزء واحد بودرة حجر في المناطق الحارة.
	يتم نقص نصف جزء من الجير في المناطق الرطبة.
3-1-5 بياض أسمني لأعمال الكرانيش والحليات في المناطق المعتدلة والرطبة:

	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة مكونة من 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل؟
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة مكونة من 4 جزء بودرة حجر + 2 جزء جير + 1 جزء رمل + 1 جزء أسمنت 
	مع التمشية بالأرتيك الصاج والتلقيط وتنعيم الأسطح وإستعدال السوك وذلك لأعمال البياض في داخل وخارج المبنى أو الشرفات والممرات المكشوفة.
	يتم نقص معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 50 كجم أسمنت وزيادة جزء واحد بودرة حجر في المناطق الحارة.
3-1-6 بياض مصيص للحوائط (من طبقتين بسمك 2 سم): 
	بياض مصيص للحوائط بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية العمومية والبؤج والأوتار سمك 2 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 سم مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم مكونة من 7 جزء مصيص + 3 جزء بودرة + 1 جزء أسمنت ابيض معجون بماء الجير.
	المصيص أبيض نمرة (1) ويتم الخلط بماء الجير السلطاني وتدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتسوى بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد باستخدام لبانى الأسمنت ويعمل بها تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	توضع الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) وتخدم بالمحارة طبقاً للرسومات التنفيذية وذلك لأعمال البياض داخل وخارج المبنى.
	يتم نقص معدل الأسمنت بمعدل 50 كجم في المناطق الحارة وزيادة 50 كجم أسمنت في المناطق الرطبة.
3-1-7 بياض مصيص للأسقف الخرسانية (من طبقتين بسمك 2 سم):
	بياض المصيص للأسقف من طبقتين بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية والبؤج والأوتار بسمك 2 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 1 م3 رمل 
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 مكونة من مصيص معجون بماء الجير.
	والمصيص أبيض نمرة (1) ويتم الخلط بماء الجير السلطاني وتدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتسوى بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد باستخدام لبانى الأسمنت الدقيق ويعمل بها تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	توضع الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) وتخدم بالمحارة طبقاً للرسومات التنفيذية في داخل وخارج المبنى.
	يتم نقص 50 كجم أسمنت في المناطق الحارة وزيادة 50 كجم أسمنت في المناطق المعتدلة.
3-1-8 بياض كرانيش المصيص من طبقتين سمك حتى 4 سم:
	بياض الكرانيش المصيص على الاسقف والحوائط بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية العمومية بسمك من 0.5 سم حتى 4 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.3 إلى 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من مونة المصيص الأبيض المخلوط بماء الجير السلطاني مع التمشية بالأرتيك الصاج والتلقيط وتنعيم الأسطح واستعدال السوك وذلك داخل وخارج المبنى أو الشرفات والممرات المكشوفة.
	يتم نقص 50 كجم أسمنت في المناطق الحارة والرطبة.
3-1-9 بياض كرانيش من المصيص (من طبقة واحدة حتى 2 سم):
	بياض الكرانيش من المصيص فقط على الاسقف والحوائط بعد الطرطشة العمومية بسمك 0.5 سم حتى 2 سم بمونة مكونة من :
	المصيص الأبيض المخلوط بماء الجير السلطاني من طبقة واحدة مع التمشية بالأرتيك الصاج والتلقيط وتنعيم الأسطح وإستعدال السوك وذلك داخل وخارج المبنى في جميع المناطق.
3-1-10 بياض فطيسة أسمنتية (من طبقتين سمك 2 سم) في المناطق المعتدلة والحارة: 
	بياض فطيسة للواجهات من طبقتين بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية العمومية والبؤج والأوتار بسمك 2 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 200 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 م3 عجينة الجير + 1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 4 جزء بودرة + 3 جزء جير + 2 جزء رمل ناعم + 1.5 جزء أسمنت أبيض.
	تسوى الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتمس بالبروة مع عمل تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	تخدم الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) جيداً بالمحارة أو تمس بالبروة وذلك للوجهات الخارجية أو الشرفات والممرات المكشوفة.
	يتم زيادة 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى ونقص نصف جزء أسمنت أبيض في المناطق الرطبة.

انواع البياض الحديثه المستخدمه

3-1-15 بياض مانع لنفاذ أشعة (x) في جميع المناطق:

	بياض مانع لنفاذ أشعة (x) بسمك من 1 سم إلى 2.5 سم للأسقف والحوائط بعد طبقة الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية والبؤج والأوتار بسمك من 1 سم إلى 2.5 سم من طبقتين.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 بمونة مكونة من 1 جزء أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 جزء بودرة الباريوم + 3 جزء مجروش الباريوم.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من إحدى المكونات التالية :
أ) 1 جزء أسمنت أبيض + 7 جزء مصيص أبيض نمرة (1) + 3 جزء بودرة رخام.
ب) عجينة المصيص المعجونة بماء الجير السلطاني المدعم بالألياف الطبيعية والصناعية.
	تسوى الطبقة الأولى وتدرع بالقدة ويتم عمل تمشيط أفقى بعمق 3 مم وعلى بعد حوالي 5 سم وتمس الطبقة الثانية الضهارة وتفوط بفوطة الدمور وذلك الأعمال داخل المبنى بحجرات الاشعة.
3-1-16 بياض مانع لنفاذية المياه في جميع المناطق:

	بياض مانع لنفاذية المياه بعد الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية مع زيادة معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 100 كجم في جميع المناطق والبؤج والأوتار من طبقتين بمونة مكونة من مركبات ذات أساس أسمنتى معالج كيماوياً باللدائن الصناعية والمواد المالئة من الكوارتز المتدرج ذات خاصية التغلغل في مسام الأسطح الخرسانية وتعطى الاجهادات التالية:
	جهد الانضغاط من 300 إلى 320 كجم/سم2.
	نسبة الامتصاص المئوية من 5% إلى 8%.
	إجهاد الثني من 55 إلى 60 كجم/سم2.
	قوة الالتصاق من 20 إلى 25 كجم/سم2.
	مقاومة الاحتكاك من 20 إلى 25 كجم/سم2. 
	الوجه التحضيرى: دهان بالمادة الكيماوية بمعدل من 1 إلى 1.5 كجم/م2.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 1.5 بمونة مكونة من أحد المكونات التالية:
	350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل + 5- 6 كجم من المادة الكيماوية (وطبقاً لتعليمات الشركة المنتجة) لكل م2 سمك 3 مم من البياض.
	450 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل + 5- 6 كجم من المادة الكيماوية (وطبقاً لتعليمات الشركة المنتجة) لكل م2 سمك 3 مم من البياض.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم مونة مكونة من 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 م3 رمل + 8.5 – 10 كجم من المادة الكيماوية (أو طبقاً لتعليمات الشركة المنتجة).
	وتكون المادة الكيماوية الموضوعة لها الخصائص التالية:
	لها خاصية التغلغل داخل مسام السطح وتصبح جزء لا يتجزأ منه.
	غير ضارة بالصحة العامة.
	تسمح بتنفس السطح للمحتوى المائي المحبوس دون انفصالها عن السطح.
	لا تتأثر بالأملاح والرطوبة العالية.
	لا تتأثر بالاشعة فوق البنفسجية.
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) بالقدة ويتم التخشين مباشرة مع الشك النهائي للأسمنت ويتم عمل تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم وتمس الضهارة الداخلية والخارجية وتدهن بمونة لبانى الأسمنت بنسبة 60 كجم أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل ناعم أو لبانى أسمنت فقط دون رمل.
	يمكن أن يصل سمك الطبقة الثانية الضهارة حتى 3 مم مع تركيز المادة الكيماوية بمعدل 5 – 6 كجم/م2 سمك 3 مم.
3-1-17 بياض ماص للصوت في جميع المناطق:

	بياض ماص للصوت بعد الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية مع زيادة معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 100 كجم في جميع المناطق.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 3 سم بمونة مكونة من 33 جزء أسمنت بورتلاندى + 47 جزء رمل ناعم (0.3 مم) + 14 جزء حبيبات فلين (5 - 300 ميكرون) وكثافة 0.7 جم/سم3 + 6 جزء راتنجات صناعية رابطة (أكريلك).
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 – 0.7 سم من الطرطشة بمونة مكونة من نفس مونة البطانة.
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتمس بالبروة الصلب وتترك للجفاف لمدة نصف ساعة قبل وضع الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة).
	يتم طرطشة الضهارة بالماكينة مع عمل توزيع وانتظام للرش وركوب في كل وصلة ويمكن مسه بالمحارة طبقاً للرسومات الهندسية.

3-1-18 بياض عازل للحرارة في جميع المناطق:

	بياض عازل للحرارة بعد الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية والبؤج والأوتار من طبقة واحدة سمك 3 سم.
	طبقة البياض: تتكون من إحدى المكونات التالية:
	200 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1.1 م3 حبيبات بولي استيرين قطر (2-5 مم) + 20 كجم رمل حبيباته 1 مم + 110 لتر مياه (كثافة 400 كجم/ م3).
	380 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1.085 م3 حبيبات بولي استيرين قطر (2-5 مم) + 160 كجم رمل حبيباته 1 مم + 165 لتر مياه (كثافة 800 كجم/م3).
	تخلط المونة ميكانيكياً لضمان تجانس المونة وتقذف بماكينة ضغط الهواء ثم تمس بالمحارة وتترك لمدة 3-5 أيام لضمان الجفاف.

3-1-19 بياض مؤجل لزمن الاشتعال في جميع المناطق:

	بياض مؤجل لزمن الاشتعال بعد الطرطشة العمومية التحضيرية والبؤج والأوتار من طبقتين.
	يتم وضع وتثبيت شبك معدني ممدد سمك 6-8 مم وزن المتر المربع 1.25 كجم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة سمك 1 سم بمونة مكونة من إحدى المكونات التالية:
	1 جزء أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 جزء جير + 2 جزء فيرموكليت محمص (1-2 مم).
	1 جزء أسمنت بورتلاندى + 1 جزء جير + 4 جزء فيرموكليت محمص (1-2 مم).
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة سمك 2 سم توضع على طبقتين كل منها 1 سم بمونة مكونة من 3 جزء أسمنت بورتلاندى + 3 جزء جير + 2 جزء فيرموكليت محمص (1-2 مم) ويضاف الماء للخلطة بنسبة 4:1 وزن الخلطة الجاف.
	تقذف الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) بماكينة ضغط الهواء وتمس بالمحارة ويعمل بها تموجات أفقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أيعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	تدرع (الضهارة) على طبقتين ويتم عمل نفس التموجات الافقية وترك كل طبقة للجفاف لمدة 7 أيام حتى يتم الجفاف النهائي.

3-1-20 بياض مقاوم للحرارة في جميع المناطق:

	بياض مقاوم للحرارة بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية العمومية مع زيادة معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 100 كجم في جميع المناطق.
	البؤج والأوتار من طبقة واحدة سمك (2-3 سم).
 تتكون طبقة البياض من مونة مكونة من أحد المكونات التالية:
	400 كجم أسمنت فوندى عالي الألومنيا + 1350 كجم حبيبات كالسيوم + سليكو ألومنيا متدرج + 950 كجم رمل نظيف متدرج الحبيبات من (3-5) مم + ماء الخلط بنسبة 4% من كمية الأسمنت أو طبقاً لتعليمات الشركة المنتجة.
	450 كجم أسمنت فوندى عالي الالومنيا + 1350 كجم حبيبات كالسيوم سليكو الومنيا متدرج + 950 كجم رمل نظيف متدرج الحبيبات من (3-5 مم) + ماء الخلط بنسبة 4% من كمية الأسمنت أو طبقاً لتعليمات الشرطة المنتجة.
	تخلط المونة ميكانيكياً لضمان التجانس.
	تدرع بالقدة وتمس بالمحارة وتفوط بفوطة من الدمور.
	يبدأ الرش بالمياه بعد مرور 6-8 ساعات وتغطى الأسطح بأغشية بلاستيكية وتترك منداة لمدة 24-48 ساعة.

3-1-21 بياض مقاوم للكبريتات في حميع المناطق:

	بياض مقاوم للكبريتات مانع لنفاذ المياه بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية العمومية مع زيادة معدل الأسمنت بمقدار 100 كجم في جميع المناطق.
	البؤج والأوتار من طبقتين.
	الوجه التحضيرى: دهان المادة الكيماوية بمعدل من 1 إلى 1.5 كجم/م2.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة بسمك 2 سم بمونة مكونة من أحد المكونات التالية:
	350 كجم أسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات + 1 م3 رمل + 5-6 كجم من المادة الكيماوية لكل م2 سمك 3 مم من البياض (أو حسب تعليمات الشركة المنتجة).
	450 كجم أسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات + 1 م3 رمل + 5-6 كجم من المادة الكيماوية لكل م2 سمك 3 مم.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 سم بمونة مكونة من 300 كجم أسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات + 1 م3 رمل + 8.5 –10 كجم من المادة الكيماوية لكل م2 سمك 3 مم من البياض أو حسب تعليمات الشركة المنتجة)
	على أن تكون المادة الكيماوية الموضوعة ذات الخواص التالية:
	لها خاصية التغلغل داخل مسام السطح وتصبح جزء لا يتجزأ منه.
	غير ضارة بالصحة العامة.
	تسمح بتنفس السطح الأصلى للمحتوى المائي المحبوس دون انفصال عن السطح.
	لا تتأثر بالأملاح والرطوبة العالية.
	لا تتأثر بالاشعة فوق البنفسجية.
	مقاوم لتكون العفن والفطريات.
	خطوات التنفيذ:
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) بالقدة ويتم التخشين مباشرة مع الشك النهائي للأسمنت ويتم عمل تموجات افقية بعمق 3 مم وعلى أبعاد لا تتعدى 5 سم.
	تمس الضهارة ناعماً بالبروة أو تخدم جيداً بالمحارة مع استدارة الزوايا والأماكن الداخلية والخارجية.
	تدهن الضهارة بمونة لبانى الأسمنت بنسبة 600 كجم أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل ناعم أو لبانى أسمنت فقط بدون رمل.
	يمكن أن يصل سمك الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) حتى 3 مم مع تركيز المادة الكيماوية بمعدل 5-6 كجم/م2 سمك 3 مم.

3-1-22 بربخه أسمنتية لتخليق ميول الأسطح في جميع المناطق:

 بربخه أسمنتية لتخليق ميول الأسطح بعد عمل الأوتار بنفس المونة من طبقة واحدة مكونة من 150 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى + 0.3 مم2 عجينه الجير الشحم + 1 م3 كسر طوب طفلي أو أحمر كامل الاحتراق + 0.5 م3 رمل متدرج.
	توضع هذه الطبقة وتسوى بالدق وتدرع بالقدة ويخشن السطح أو يمس بالبروة الحديد وذلك لزوم الأسطح.

-1-26 بياض جرافياتو في جميع المناطق:

	بياض جرافياتو من طبقتين للأسقف والحوائط بعد الطرطشة التحضيرية بسمك 2.5 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة سمك 2 سم بمونة مكونة من 350 كجم أسمنت + 1 م3 رمل.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 2-3 مم بعد عمل وجه تحضيري من مخلوط راتنج الاكريليك مع المياه بنسبة 1 : 1 قبل وضع طبقة الضهارة مباشرة بمونة مكونة من مخلوط حبيبات الكوارتز حجم (0.2 –0.5 مم) + ألياف زجاجية مضاف إليها المادة الرابطة الاكريليكية.
	تدرع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتسوى بالقدة مع التخشين الجيد وعمل تموجات بسن المنشار في الاتجاهين بعرض 3 سم وعمق 5 مم كل 10 سم.
	تفرد الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) باستخدام البروة الصلب.

3-1-27 بياض الانهيدارات في جميع المناطق:

	بياض الانهيدارات بدون عمل الطرطشة العمومية والبؤج والأوتار من طبقة واحدة بسمك 2 سم بمونة مكونة من 100 كجم انهيدارات + 100 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى + 1 م3 رمل ناعم.
	توضع هذه الطبقة وتدرع وتمس أو تخشن بالبروة.

3-1-28 بياض الانهيدارات بدون عمل الطرطشة العمومية والبؤج والأوتار من طبقتين سمك 2.5 

	بياض الانهيدارات بدون عمل الطرطشة العمومية والبؤج والأوتار من طبقتين سمك 2.5 سم.
	الطبقة الأولى: البطانة سمك 2 سم بمونة مكونة من 150 كجم انهيدرات + 50 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى + 1 م3 رمل ناعم.
	توضع الطبقة الأولى (البطانة) وتدرع وتمشط بقنوات بعمل 5 مم كل 5 سم أفقياً ورأسياً.
	الطبقة الثانية: الضهارة بسمك 0.5 بمونة مكونة من معجون الانهيدرات والماء.
	وتوضع الطبقة الثانية (الضهارة) وتخشن أو تمس بالبروة طبقاً للرسومات المعمارية المطلوبة.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*أعمال الرخام*

أعمال الرخام
1-8الخواص والاستخدامات للرخام وأحجار الزينة

هناك بعض الخصائص الطبيعية والكيميائية التي يجب توافرها أو بعضها في الخامة طبقا للغرض الذي سوف تستخدم فيه وهذه الخصائص :-
1-	اللون والشكل
2-	البري والتآكل
3-	تحمل الضغط
4-	المسامية 
5-	النفاذية
6-	معامل الامتصاص
7-	مقدرة الخامة على عدم التغير عند التعرض للجو
8-	الفجوات
9-	العروق

1-1-8 اللون والشكل:-
ينتج لون وشكل الرخام وأحجار الزينة طبيعيا بتجمع اكاسيد المعادن المكونة للصخر أو من الحفريات فينتج اللون في خلال أو بعد عملية الترسيب أو التكوين الجيولوجي للصخور وتتخذ هذه التجمعات نظاما معينا يظهر متناسقا بعد صقل الصخور ويعطي ألوانا جميلة ويتكون اللون أيضا من ألوان المعادن المكونة للصخر نفسه. مثال ذلك الجرانيت الذي يعطي لونا مكونا من الأحمر والأبيض والأسود وهذه هي ألوان المعادن المكونة له وهي على التوالي بالنسبة للألوان الفلسبار – الكوارتز- الهورنبلند- البيوتيت, ويتحول لون الجرانيت من اللون الفاتح إلى اللون الغامق بزيادة نسبة المعادن الغامقة وبالمثل تعطي مكونات الديوريت –حجر الصياق بأنواعه والسربنتين اللون المميز لهذه الصخور وقد يكون اللون ناتجا عن ألوان الصخور الأصلية المتجمعة قديما مثال ذلك البريشيا بأنواعها المختلفة .

2-1-8 البري والتآكل:-
مقاومة الرخام للبري من أهم العوامل التي تختار إلى أساسها أنواع الرخام المختلفة لأنها تمثل قدرة هذا النوع .وتجرى الاختبارات لمعرفة درجة المقاومة للبري في معامل المواد وذلك بنسب وزن الكمية الناتجة من هذه العملية إلى الوزن الأصلي للصخر.

3-1-8 تحمل الضغط:-
تمثل قدرة الرخام على تحمل الضغط عنصرا هاما من عناصر اختيار الرخام في الإنشاءات التي تتعرض لمثل هذه الضغوط وتحسب في معامل المواد بالكيلو جرام على المساحة بالسم2.
6.5.4-1-8 المسامية – النفاذية – معامل الامتصاص:-
وهي التي تحدد نسبة الفراغات داخل الرخام وبمعنى آخر الفرق بين الوزن النوعي الحقيقي والوزن الظاهر لنفس الصخر ومن المواصفات التي يجب معرفتها هي درجة النفاذية للصخر , والنفاذية يمكن أن تكون بسبب مسامية الصخور أو نتيجة لوجود شقوق بالرخام وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجب معرفة معامل الامتصاص خاصة إذا كان الرخام سيستخدم في واجهات خارجية أو سيتعرض للعوامل الجوية . ويمكن تحديد معامل الامتصاص في المعمل بعد وضع عينة الصخر في المياه لمدة عشرة ايام – كما يجب أن تحدد بدقة أيضا الخاصية الشعرية للامتصاص ويمكن قياس هذه الخاصية عن طريق غمس منشور من الصخر في المياه وتحديد الارتفاع الذي تصل إليه المياه وسرعة اختراقها للصخر وتبلغ هذه السرعة اقل الدرجات في حالة الرخام الحقيقي وتزيد سرعة الاختراق كلما زادت نسبة الطفلة في الصخر.
7-1-8 مقاومة الرخام للتغير عند التعرض للجو:-
عند استخدام الرخام في المناطق المعرضة للعوامل الجوية خاصة في المدن الصناعية وكذلك في المعامل حيث أن الرخام في هذه الأجواء يتعرض للغازات التي تتفاعل مع الرطوبة والمياه وينتج عنه الأحماض التي تتفاعل مع الصخر وتفقده لمعانه وقد يصل الأمر إلى إحداث فجوات نتيجة التفاعل كذلك فان التفاعلات بالعوامل الكيميائية قد تؤثر على أنواع الرخام المستخدمة إذا لم يتم اختبارها لتناسب الغرض.
8-1-8 الفجوات:-
تنتج الفجوات عادة في الرخام من تأثير إذابة هذه الصخور بالاكاسيد المختلفة التي تتخلل الرخام وكثرة هذه الرخام تقلل من صلاحية الرخام للاستخدام في أغراض الزينة .
9-1-8 العروق:-
تتخلل بعض الرخام عروق سواء من نفس الصخر واعيد تبلورها أو من مواد أخرى غريبة ويتم ذلك نتيجة ذوبان هذه الصخور وتخلل محاليل تحمل اكاسيد مختلفة نتج عنها تفاعل هذه المحاليل مع الصخور وترك مكان التفاعل خاليا أو مملؤءا بنفس الصخر بعد نشرها في عملية صناعة الرخام إلى شرائح .
2-8 الاشتراطات العامة:-

1-2-8	يورد الرخام المطلوب من المناجم أو مصادر معتمدة سواء المحلى أو المستورد بلون أبيض أو ملون طبقاً للعينات المعتمدة من الشركة ويكون من أجود صنف منها خالي من العيوب والعروق المعدنية والشروخ متجانس اللون وعند كسره ترى له حبيبات دقيقة مندمجة تامة التبلور.
2-2-8	يكون المقاول مسئولاً عن أنواع الرخام التي يوردها لنقطة العمل لحين تركيبها وتسليمها فإذا ظهر أنها غير مطابقة للعينة المعتمدة حتى لو كان ذلك بعد التركيب أو حصل فيها شروخ أو كسر أو شطف فيلزم المقاول باستبعادها عن موقع العمل فوراً وتوريد خلافها مطابقا للعينة المعتمدة.
3-2-8	يورد الرخام تام القطع والتنعيم والصقل مطابقاً لما هو مبين بالرسومات التفصيلية ولا يسمح بقطعة بنقطة العمل إلا ما كان ضرورياً كقطع الوزرات لتقفل أطوال قطع الكينار متساوية بقدر الإمكان.
4-2-8	يلصق الرخام بجميع أنواعه المختلفة المذكورة ببنود المقايسة بمونة مكونة من واحد متر مكعب من الرمل النظيف مغسول بالماء، و350 كجم أسمنت وتملأ لحاماته بلباني صافى من الأسمنت الأبيض.
5-2-8 بعد التركيب للرخام لزم وقايته بتغطيته بشكائر فارغة نظيفة ووضع ألواح خشب عليها وذلك في النقط المعرضة للمرور مع العناية التامة لوقايته والمحافظة عليه.
6-2-8	في حالة كسوة الدرج بالرخام يجب تفريزه في النائمة من أسفل وأعلى لتعشيق القائمة.
7-2-8	عندما يراد عمل تكسية من الرخام حول الأكتاف فيجب أن يكون لحام الزواية الخارجية مار في القطر المربع المكون من داخل تقابل أوجهه حتى لا تظهر أسماك الرخام في أوجه الأكتاف وتشطف أحرفه بمقدار 3 سم والمقاس حسب الطول الظاهر فقط.
8-2-8	تشمل فئات الرخام المذكورة فيما بعد جميع التوريدات والمون والرمل تحت التبليطات وتحت الطروفيات والدرجات وعمل الشنايش وملئ فراغ الدرجات بخرسانة أسمنتية والجلاء والصقل والتلميع والمصنعية بحيث يكون العمل تاما مما جميعه طبقا لأصول الصناعة الفنية.
9-2-8 يشمل السعر عمل كانات في حالة تركيب الرخام على الواجهات أو الحوائط الداخلية حسب الرسومات التفصيلية وحسب المنصوص عليه في دفتر البنود.
10-2-8 يراعى أن تكون التكسية الخارجية للواجهات ذات مقاومة للعوامل الجوية وان يكون اللون والتكوين والمظهر الطبيعي مناسبا لموقع التكسية ويفضل الجرانيت لصلابته ثم الرخام الأبيض الكريستالي ثم يليه الرخام ذو الحبيبات المندمجة ويفضل أن يكون سمك الألواح للتكسية لا يقل عن 2 سم.
11-2-8 يراعى عند الاختيار العوامل المؤثرة مثل:- الوزن الذاتي – تأثير الرياح – الرطوبة والأمطار – التمدد والانكماش

3-8 طريقة القياس والمحاسبة:-
المقاس يكون حسب الأطوال الظاهرة فقط بدون احتساب الأجزاء الداخلة تحت بعضها أو داخل الحوائط. ويكون القياس على النحو التالي:
	الأرضيات تقاس هندسيا للأجزاء الظاهرة فقط مع تنزيل الفوارغ بالمتر المسطح.
	السلالم الداخلية والخارجية تقاس حسب مسار أنوف الدرج بالمتر الطولي.
	الجلسات للشبابيك والبلكونات تقاس حسب مقاس الفتحة بالمسقط الأفقي بالمتر المسطح محملا عليها الركوب.
	التكسية للحوائط تقاس حسب الأطوال الظاهرة فقط بالمتر المسطح.
	وزارات السلالم المائلة أو المدرجة تقاس حسب مسار خط موازى لأنوف الدرج بالمتر الطولي.
	سفل السلالم تقاس هندسيا بالمتر المسطح حسب الأطوال الظاهرة فقط.
4-8 أسماك ألواح الرخام:-

تكون كالآتي ما لم تنص الرسومات أو بند دفتر الفئات على خلاف ذلك:-
	القائمة سمك 2 سم.
	القائمة سمك 4 سم.
	الجلسات سمك 3 سم.
	الوزرات سمك 2 سم.
	التبليطات سمك 2أو3 سم.
	تكسية الحوائط سمك 2 سم.
5-8 مواد الأعمال:
1-5-8	ترابيع رخام الأرضيات: بالمتر المسطح- توريد وتركيب بلاطات من الرخام لزوم الأرضيات باللون والنوع المبين بجدول الفئات تعمل بالسمك والأبعاد والأشكال المبينة بالرسومات أو بجدول الفئات وتلصق بمونة الأسمنت مع الصقل والتلميع حسب أصول الصناعة.
2-5-8	كسوة السلالم بالرخام: بالمتر الطولي- توريد وعمل كسوة من الرخام للسلالم، والرخام باللون المبين بجدول الفئات. وتعمل النائمة بسمك 4 سم والقائمة بسمك2 سم ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك في الرسومات أو جدول الفئات وتعشق بطريقة الذكر والأنثى وتلصق بمونة الأسمنت والرمل مع الصقل والتلميع حسب أصول الصناعة.
3-5-8	وزارات الرخام: بالمتر الطولي- توريد وتركيب وزرات رخام باللون والنوع المبين بالرسومات أو بجدول الفئات وتلصق بمونة الأسمنت والرمل مع الصقل والتلميع حسب أصول الصناعة.
	تعمل الوزرة فوق التبليطات بسمك 2سم وبالارتفاع المبين بالرسومات.
	تعمل الوزرة فوق الدرج بسمك 2 سم بحيث تكون مدرجة من أسفل ومائلة من أعلى بالارتفاع المبين بالرسومات وتقاس بالمتر الطولي على المستوى المائل.
	تعمل الوزرة فوق الدرج بسمك 2 سم بحيث تكون مدرجة من أسفل ومن أعلى أي موازية للدرجات وبالارتفاع المبين بالرسومات- والقياس بالمتر الطولي على المستوى المائل المار بأنوف الدرج.
4-5-8	جلسات الرخام: بالمتر المسطح- توريد وتركيب جلسات رخام باللون والنوع المبين بالرسومات أو بجدول الفئات تعمل بسمك 3 سم وبالأبعاد المبينة بالرسومات وتلصق بمونة الأسمنت والرمل مع الصقل والتلميع حسب أصول الصناعة.
5-5-8	تكسية حوائط أو أعمدة مربعة أو مستطيلة بالرخام: بالمتر المسطح- توريد بلاطات رخام لتكسية الحوائط باللون والنوع المبين بدفتر الفئات. تعمل بسمك 2 سم وبالأبعاد المبينة بالرسومات ويلصق بمونة الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 350 كيلوجرام أسمنت للمتر المكعب رمل مع إضافة ربع متر مكعب جير لكل متر مكعب من الخلطة وعمل الكانات حسب الرسومات وحسب المنصوص في دفتر البنود ويشمل الثمن الجلاء والصقل ثم التلميع بالشمع مع سقية اللحامات بلبانى الأسمنت الأبيض والملون كما يشمل الثمن الحليات البرونز أو النحاس إذا وجدت, وذلك حسب الرسومات التفصيلية.
6-5-8	تكسية أعمدة مستدير بالرخام: بالمتر المسطح- توريد وتركيب بلاطات رخام لتكسية الأعمدة المستدرة باللون والنوع المبين بدفتر الفئات تعمل بسمك 2 سم وأبعاد الشرائح حسب المبين بالرسومات ويلصق كما هو مذكور بالمادة السابقة والقياس بالمتر المسطح لمحيط العمود مضروبا في الارتفاع الظاهر.
7-5-8	أرفف الرخام: بالمتر المسطح- أرفف من الرخام الأبيض بسمك(3 سم) بالعرض المبين بالرسومات وتركب الأرفف فوق كوابيل من قطاع حديد 4 سم أو من بلاطات خرسانية أو على دواليب خشبية حسب الحالة- ويشمل السعر الجلاء والتلميع واستدارة الأحرف والزوايا بالشكل المطلوب.
8-5-8	قواطيع رخام: بالمتر المسطح قواطيع من الرخام حسب العينة المعتمدة بسمك(4 سم) بالأبعاد المبينة بالرسومات التفصيلية ويشمل السعر جميع القطع المعدنية (نحاس أو حديد أو ألومنيوم) اللازمة للتركيب كذلك الجلاء والتلميع واستدارة الأحرف والزوايا بالشكل المطلوب لنهو العمل كاملاً.


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمال الدهانات*

اعمال الدهانات 
أنواع الجير المستخدم في البياض
الجير:
أولا – الجير العادي
1ـ يلزم أن يكون الجير مطابقا في المواصفات للمنصوص عنه في المواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 3-5/ 1951 ولكل ما يدخل عليها من تعديل قبل فتح العطاءات.
2ـ يؤخذ الجير المطفي العادي من ناتج الجير الحي الحديث الحر، المطفي بالمياه العذبة النظيفة ويجب ألا يقل نسبة كربونات الكالسيوم الموجودة به عن 80% وأن يكون نظيفا خاليا من الصرفان ، ويلزم أن يمر من مهزة سعة عيونها 3 مم.


ثانياً – الجير المطفي اللازم للبياض
يؤخذ الجير المطفي اللازم لأعمال البياض من ناتج الجير الحي الحديث الحرق المذكور في الفقرة السابقة (1) الناتج من حجر صلب متماثل ويطفي بنفس الطريقة المتبعة في اطفاء الجير العادي علي ألا تقل نسبة كربونات الكالسيوم عن 95% منه وأن يكون نظيفا ويلزم أن يمر من مهزة سعة عيونها 3 مم .
ثالثاً – الجير السلطاني
يكون الجير السلطاني من الصنف الأبيض الشاهق السابق حرقه بنار هادئة 
رابعا- الجير المائي
يجب أن يكون الجير المائي من الصنف المعروف بجير مائي صرف، وأن يكون مستوفيا للاشترطات المنصوص عنها في المواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 3-5 /
الدهانات الحديثة
الدهانات الحديثة مصممة لتستعمل في تخفيف إلا قليلا من الخسارة ويعتقد البعض أنهم بتخفيف الدهان يزيدون في معدل فرشه وبذلك يوفرون في التكلفة للمتر المربع- وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ حيث التخفيف يقلل القوة في التغطية.
طريقة دهان اللاكية:
أ ـ الحوائط :
1ـ بعد تمام جفاف المحاورة لمدة لا تقل عن أسبوعين يتم عمل صنفرة جيدة للحوائط مع إزالة جميع الأتربة وأي متعلقات أخري وتكون هذه المدة أسبوع فقط لدهانات البلاستيك.
2ـ يتم تأسيس الحوائط إما بالمعجون المجهز أو بالزيت والزنك مع اللاكيهالمط ( التجليخ) 
3ـ يتم فرد أول طبقة من المعجون الزيتي المجهز .
4ـ حسب حالة المحاورة ونوعية التشطيب يمكن فرد الطبقة الثانية من المعحون بعد عمل الصنفرة اللازمة للطبقة الأولي.
5ـ يجب التأكد من تمام جفاف الطبقة الأولي للمعجون قبل البدء في الطبقة الثانية.
6ـ يتم عمل الصنفرة الجيدة ثم عمل بطانة من اللاكيه المخفف بالنفط المعدني ويفضل أن تكون باللون المطلوب أو الدرجة الفاتحة منه.
7ـ يتم تلقيط معجون للأجزاء التي تحتاج إلي ذلك مع عمل الصنفرة الجيدة.
8ـ يلي دهان الوجه الثالث بنفس الطريقة مع الصنفرة اللازمة.
9ـ يتم دهان الوجه الثالث بنفس الطريقة مع الصنفرة اللازمة.
10ـ يتم دهان الوجه الآخر بنفس الطريقة بعد عمل التلقيط والصنفرة.
11ـ يتم مراعاة جفاف الوجه السابق قبل البدء في الوجه الذي يليه.
12ـ يتم مراعاة النظافة التامة للأرضيات مع فرد ورق مشمع علي الأرضية أثناء عملية الدهان.
13ـ يمكن استعمال صنفرة كهربائية لسرعة الإنجاز.
14ـ في المسطحات الكبيرة والواجهات يفضل استخدام مسدسات رش ابويات المناسبة .
15ـ يفضل عمل فواتير اللوان بالدرجات المطلوبة كعينة للاختيار علي أساسها ويتم التوقيع عليها.
16ـ بالنسبة للألوان يجب عملها بعناية تامة وبنسب معروفة.
ب ـ الأخشاب :
1ـ تتم النظافة التامة للأخشاب مع الصنفرة الجيدة.
2ـ يتم معالجة أي نتؤات بالأخشاب باستخدام الجملكة.
3ـ يتم عمل أربع اوجه دهان لاكية وثلاث طبقات معجون باتباع نفس الخطوات والاحتياطات المذكورة في الحوائط.
4ـ يتم مراعاة الأخشاب بوجيهين من السلقون وجه عند التشوين ووجه بعد التركيب.
5ـ بالنسبة لأعمال النجارة في الحمامات والمطابخ يتم دهان رأس الحلق بطبقة من البيتومين.
دهان البلاستيك:
1ـ يستخدم البلاستيك المط أو المطفي في أنواع التشطيب المختلفة سواء كانت الحوائط والأسقف أو في الواجهات.
2ـ يخفف هذا النوع بالماء بنسب مختلفة حسب ترتيب طبقة الدهان.
3ـ يمكن دهانه بالفرشاة أو بالروله.
4ـ يستخدم معه المعجون الجاهز كما سيرد شرحه في طريقة الدهان.
5ـ يلون بالألوان المائية بالنسب المطلوبة.
6ـ معدلات الاستهلاك تكون للكيلو حوالي من 5-7 م2.
7ـ بالنسبة للأنواع المستخدمة في الواجهات يجب أن تكون مقاومة للعوامل الجوية ولاحتمالات سقوط الأمطار وعلي ذلك يجب أن يتم اختبار النوع المناسب لذلك.
8ـ يوجد أيضاً من هذا النوع أبيض ناصع باللون الأبيض ويوجد أخر للتلوين ويجب أن نحدد النوع المطلوب حسب الاستخدام المحدد.
دهانات بلاستيك نصف لامع:
1ـ من الأنواع المتطورة من دهانات البلاستيك أو دهانات المائية حيث تشبه في شكلها اللاكيه مع المميزات الأخري مثل سرعة الإنجاز وسهولة العمل وقلة التكلفة وعدم الحاجة إلي العمالة المدربة كما هو في اللاكية.
2ـ تم تخفيفه بالماء بنسب متفاوتة حسب تتابع طبق الدهان.
3ـ يمكن دهانه بالرولة أو الفرشاة أو ارش.
4ـ يكفي الكيلو لفرد 5-7 م2.
5ـ يستخدم لهذا النوع معجونا جاهزا سواء بودرة أو مجهز كما سيرد شرحه بإذن الله .
6ـ يكون هذا النوع قابل للغسيل كما يقاوم الظروف الجوية المختلفة وكل ذلك يكون مناسب للواجهات والأماكن العامة.
7ـ يلون بالألوان المائية.
دهانات بلاستيك لامع:
1ـ أحدث أنواع الدهانات المائية ويعتبر مثل اللاكية تماما مع تميزة في سرعة الإنجاز وسهولة الدهان وجمال المظهر وتوفير ألوان عديدة منه مع إمكانية التلوين بدرجات كثيرة.
2ـ يقاوم العوامل الجوية المختلفة كما أنه قابل للغسيل.
3ـ تستخدم الفرشاة أو الرول أو الرش في عمليات الدهان.
4ـ يخفف بالماء بنسب متفاوته حسب تتابع درجات الدهان.
5ـ سريع الجفاف.
6ـ الكيلو يفرد من 5-7 م2.
طريقة الدهان بالبلاستيك و المعجون الجاهز :
1ـ يتم صنفرة الحائط جيداً وتنظيفه من أيه أتربة .
2ـ يتم تأسيس الحوائط بالمعجون الجاهز المخفف.
3ـ يلي لك صنفرة جيدة ثم عمل بطانة من البلاستيك المخفف باللون المطلوب.
4ـ يتم عمل سكينة معجون مع التلقيت بالمعجون ثم الصنفرة الجيدة.
5ـ يتم دهان الوجه الثاني من البلاستيك ثم تلقيط بالمعجون ثم عمل الصنفرة اللازمة.
6ـ يتم دهان الوجه الثالث ثم التلقيط ثم الصنفرة اللازمة .
7ـ يتم عمل الوجه الأخير.
8ـ يمكن استخدام الرولة في الوجه الأخير كما استخدم طريقة الرش.

الجرانيوليت (granulete ) :

1ـ من مواد تكسية الشائعة الاستخدام في مصر والدول العربية والدول الأوربية وهو يعطي شكل جذاب يشبه الرخام.
2ـ يتوفر من الجرانيوليت ألوان عديدة ودرجات ناعمة مختلفة.
3ـ يدخل في تركيب الجرانيوليت حصوات مختلفة من كسر الرخام بأحجار تبدأ من 0.3 مم حتي 1.5 مم كما سيرد شرح ذلك تفصيليا بإذن الله.
4ـ رغم المميزات السابقة إلا أن الجرانيوليت يحتاج إلي عناية خاصة عند استعماله .
5ـ أنواع الجرانيوليت:
*ـ جرانيوليت ناعم بحصوة طبيعية من سمك 0.3 مم حتي 0.7 مم.
*ـ جرانيوليت ناعم بحصوة ملونة صناعية بنفس السمك السابق.
*ـ جرانيوليت ناعم بحصوة طبيعية بسمك يتراوح من 0.7 مم إلي 1.5 مم.
*ـ كرانييوليت خسن بحصوة ملونة صناعيا بنفس السمك السابق.
6ـ الحصورة الطبيعية الموضحة عاليه تكون من كسر الرخام بأنواعه المختلفة والحصوة الطبيعية تكون من الرمال النظيفة المهزوزة الملونة بألوان ثابتة.
7ـ يتكون الجرانيوليت من الحصوة الموضحه عالية من أنواع معينة من البوليمرات الخاصة بذلك.
8ـ يمكن إضافة بعض المواد اللامعة الدقيقة (الترتر) بكميات صغيرة فتعطي شكلاً جديداً به لمعه بسيطة.
9ـ معدلات الجرانيوليت كالتالي:
*ـ النوع الناعم المتر يحتاج من 1.5 كجم إلي 2 كجم.
*ـ النوع الخشن المتر من 4 كجم إلي 6 كجم.
10ـ يتم التقليب الجيد للجرانيوليت قبل الاستخدام مع اتباع الاحتياطات التي سيرد ذكرها.

الكوارتز وطريقة تنفيذة (quartz) :

1ـ من الدهانات الحديثة العملية التي تتمتع بجمال المظهر والألوان المتعددة الحديثة والجميلة مع سهولة التنفيذ وسرعته ولا يحتاج دهان وفرد الكوارتز إلي خبرات عملية .
2ـ من مميزات إمكانية دهانه علي جميع أنواع الأسطح سواء الخرسانية سابقة الصب أو سابقة الاجهاد. أو علي أسطح الألواح الأسبستوس.
3ـ هذا الدهان يعطي شكلاً محببا حيث يتم دهانه بروله أسفنجية كما يمكن رشه بماكينة رش البويات أو الكمبروسورات.
4ـ يمكن فرد الكوارتز بسكينة معجون ثم عمل النقشات المطلوبة بواسطة رولة عادية أو بالتمشيط.
5ـ يمكن التحكم في النقشة وحجم الحباية بواسطة تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء فعند الرغبة في الحصول علي الكوارتز ناعم ذو حباية صغيرة يتم تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء..مع عمل فواتير بانقشات المطلوبة .. بجانب المطلوبة أيضاً .. وعند الرغبة في الحصول علي حباية متوسطة لا يتم التخفيف.. هذا أيضا يتوقف علي حالة السطح فإذا كان السطح غير مستةي يفضل الحباية الكبيرة لتغطية ذلك.
6ـ يمكن عمل أشكال جديدة وتربيعات وأشكال جديدة في السطح أو الحوائط أو السقف المطلوب دهانها بالكوارتز وذلك بتطبيق الرسم والنقشات المطلوبة علي الجزء المراد دهانه وذلك بواسطة استخدام شرائط سولوتيب لإظهار هذه التقسيمات .. ثم دهان وفرد الكوارتز وبعد الجفاف يتم نزع السولوتيب مع دهان مكانه بنفس اللون أو بلون متدرج مع لون الكوارتز.
7ـ حيث أن هذا الدهان من الدهانات المائية Water Base فيمكن دهانه علي الأسطح المدهونة ببوية البلاستيك أو التي تم سحبها بمعجون البلاستيك.
8ـ في حالة الرغبة في دهان سطح مدهون ببوية الزيت أو اللاكية يتم عمل صنفرة جيدة وعمل وجه لاكيه مط كطبقة وسيطة ثم عمل طبقة معجون بلاستيك يلي ذلك فرد ودهان الكوارتز.
9ـ في حالة بياض التخشين الجيد أو الأسطح الملساء من الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز Brecast Concrete يمكن فرد ودهان الكوارتز مباشرة بدون أي طبقات تحضيرية أو معجون ويمكن الاكتفاء بعمل وجه بطانة من الكوارتز المخفف بالماء بنسبة 25% إلي 35% يلي ذلك الوجه النهائي حسب اللون المطلوب والنقشة والحباية المعتمدة من خلال فواتير الألوان والنقشات المعدة قبلا بداية العمل.
10ـ يستخدم لتلوين الكوارتز والألوان المائية السائلة من نوع جيد أو لأكاسيد البودرة التي تذوب في الماء مع التقليب الجيد بشنيور خاص مركب عليه ذراع في نهايته فرص مستدير به أربعة فتحات دائرة أو يكون فى نهاية هذا الزراع أربعة في نهايته قرص مستدير به أربعة فتحات دائرة أو يكون في نهاية هذا الزراع أربعة ريش للتقليب الجيد..
كما يمكن التقليب اليدوي الجيد ثم تتم التصفية علي سلك ناعم أو قماش حرير.
ويجب أن يكون اللون بعيار والتركيز الموحد والمحدد عند عمل فواتير الألوان مع ملاحظة أن اللون يفتح بعد الجفاف لذلك يتم اعتماد اللون بعد تمام الجفاف.
11ـ يوجد عدة أنواع من الكوارتز أيضاً من الكوارتز كما هو الحال في بوية البلاتسيك فتوجد النوع المطفي العادي ويوجد النوع اللامع والنصف لامع.
كما يوجد أنواعا اخري من الكوارتز من حيث النعومة أو الخشونة وهذا يتوقف علي حجم الحبيبات الداخلة في التركيب .. هذا بخلاف ما ذكرناه من أنواع النقشات الناعمة والخشنة المتوقعة علي تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء للحصول علي هذا كما ذكرنا سابقا في البند (5).
12ـ يمكن استخدام الورنيش المائي (البوليش) المعتمد الأكريلك كما ذكرنا سابقاً وذلك للدهان فوق الكوارتز العادي لإكسابه لمعان خفيف مع زيادة قابليته للغسيل والتنظيف بالماء والصابون بواسطة قطعة إسفنجية أو قطعة قماش قطنية بيضاء.
-	13ـ عند الرغبة في تجديد دهان الكوارتز يتم تنظيفه كما ذكرنا بالماء والصابون ثم يتم دهان وجه أو وجهين بلاستيك مع إمكانية تغير اللون بلون جديد مع دراسة تفاعل الألوان مع بعضها. الكاوتشوك.

أعمال التبليطات والأرضيات

1ـ الجرانيت والرخام وما في حكمهم :
يستعمل علي شكل ترابيع أو الواح بمقاسات حسب المواصفات ويتميز الجرانيت والرخام بالوان متعددة يتم السقية والجلاء بعد اللصق.
2ـ البازلت :
عبارة عن صخور نارية (بركانية) لونه أسود يستعمل بردورات الأرصفة وأرضيات ويمكن لصقه بالبيتومين للأرضيات.
3ـ الأحجار :
جيرية ورملية وتتميز الأحجار الرملية بالوانها المختلفة وصلابتها.
4ـ الطوب :
السورناجا- الأحمر قطع السلك- الطوب الأسمنتي الملون.
5ـ الرخام الصناعي :
يصنع بطريقة الكبس علي شكل ترابيع أو ألواح من مونة ( أسمنت أبيض + بودرة رخام + كسر وقطع رخام) يتم السقية والجلاء بعد اللصق. 
6ـ البلاطات الخرسانية:
تتكون من أسمنت + رمل حرش + زلط فينو رفيع + تصنع بطريقة الاهتزاز مقاسات 40×40×50 سم.
ـ التركيبات للبنود السابقة علي فرشة رمل نظيف أو علي الخرسانة الموزونة مباشرة .
ـ مونة الصق م3 رمل + 300 – 400 كجم أسمنت.
7ـ البلاط بأنواعه المختلفة :
يصنع بطريقة الكبس الآلي لكافة الأنواع وتتكون مونة الوجه سمك 6 مم للبلاطة سمك 2سم ، 10 مم للبلاطة سمك 3 سم ومونة الظهر (أسمنت + رمل ) بنسبة 1-3 مونة الوجه فهي تختلف حسب نوع البلاط كالأتي:
أ ـ البلاط الأسمنتي ويصنف كالأتي:
1ـ بلاط أسمنتي عادي سنجابي – مونة الوجه (أسمنت + رمل) بنسبة 1:1.
2ـ بلاط أسمنتي ملون أو مولية – باستعمال الأسمنت العادي أو –الأبيض ، مونة الوجه (أسمنت + بودرة رخام + رمل) بنسبة 2-1-1 مع إضافة الأكاسيد الملونة.
الكاربورندم أو برادة الحديد) 80 كجم /م3 مونة.
ب ـ بلاط موزايكو:
يضاف لمونة الوجه أسمنت عادي أو أبيض مع اختلاف الحصوة حسب المواصفات الوجه (أسمنت + بودرة رخام + حصوة رخام) بنسبة 3-2-6 مع اضافة الأكاسيد .
ج ـ ترابيع الزلط:
تصنع بطريقة الكبس ومونة الظهر كما سبق للبلاط. 
ومونة الوجه (أسمنت + رمل + زلط مخصوص ملون) بنسبة 1-1-3 تحك بفرشة سلك بعد الجفاف لإظهار الزلط الملون.
د ـ بلاط سيراموكريت (تقليد سيراميك):
يصنع بطريقة الكبس تحت ضغط عادي ومن طبقة واحدة (مونة الوجه) وبسمك 1.5 بعد الكبس طبقة المونة (أسمنت + بودرة رخام) بنسبة 3-2 مع اضافة الأكاسيد الملونة وله أشكال مختلفة مقاس 10×10×1.5 سم ، 15×15×1.5 سم.
ملحوظــة :
يتم معالجة أنواع البلاط السابقة والمصنعة بالكبس الآلي بعد مرور 24 ساعة من التصنيع بالغمر في الماء لمدة أربعة وعشرون ساعة علي الأقل ثم بعد ذلك التجفيف وتجري عملية الكشف والجلاء لأنواع البلاط المطعمة بالحصوة وكسر الرخام.
هـ ـ السيراميك:
يصنع آلياً من الحرق في درجة حرارة عالية ويمتاز بمقاومته للبري والأحماض وعدم الامتصاص وبأبعاد تبدأ من 10×10 سم وسمك 6،8،10 مم.
وـ السيراميك الزجاجي (الخردة):
يثبت المقاس الصغير علي ورق من الوجه ثم يلصق علي فرشة أسمنتية ويزال الورق بعد 48 ساعة بالماء ثم يسقي بلباني الأسمنت الأبيض.
طريقة التركيب لأنواع البلاط:
يتم التركيب بالخيط والقدة والميزان محترما الشرب ويكون التركيب علي فرشة من الرمل النظيف لكل أنواع البلاط (الأسمنتي والموزايكو) وترابيع الزلط أو دكه خرسانية أو أسمنتية مستوية وموزوية وجافة للأنواع الآتية:
السيراموكريت (السيراميك)
" مونة اللصق"
1 م3 رمل + (300 – 400) كجم أسمنت لكل أنواع البلاط أو 1م3 رمل + (150 –200 كجم أسمنت + 5 م3 جير مطفي (بلاط الأدوار النهائية المعرضة للحرارة) الأسطح،:
1ـ تحليقة وعلفات ودكم خشب أبيض مراين (3 بوصة × 3 بوصة) مدهونة بالكريوزوت للوقاية من العطن والقوارض التحليقية مثبتة بكانمات وموزونة والعلفات علي مسافات من 50/60 سم والدكم عمودية علي الملفات وعلي مسافات 1.5 م.
2ـ تملأ المسافات بين العلفات والدكم بالرمل النظيف بارتفاع أقل من مسطح التقفيصة 1سم ويرش الرمل بمسحوق الجير لمنع معيشة الحشرات.
3ـ يتم تركيب الواح الخشب المفرزة نقر ولسان وتثبت في العلفات بمسمار غاطس أرشلي 
4ـ يراعي الا تكون وصلات الألواح في اتجاه واحد ولكن خلف خلاف.
5ـ يتم القشط والتنعيم بالصنفرة ثم التشطيب ببلاستيك الأرضيات أو الترسينا أو حصي الجوز مخلوط في الزيت.
2ـ الباركيه (مسمار):
من خشب القرو أو اتزان : يتم عمل تقفيصة كما سبق ويثبت عليها تلويح ( فلصة) من الخشب الأبيض سمك 18 سم وعلي مسافات لا تزيد عن 1سم ثم تثبيت قطع اباركية بطريقة المسمار الأرشلي ثم يقشط الخشب وينعم ويتم تشطيبة ببلاستيك الأرضيات الورنيش والشمع .
3ـ باركية دوكيش:
خشب قرو أو زان بطول 10 و 12 سم وعرض 2و3 سم وسمك 8مم، ويتم التركيب باللصق علي بلاط أسمنتي أو لياسة أسمنتية موزونة وجافة بمادة اللصق الخاصة ثم تتبع نفس الخطوات السابقة للتشطيب والتلميع.
ملحوظة:
يفضل عمل الوزرات من نفس نوع الأرضيات السابقة وارتفاعها يتراوح من 10،12،15 وتلصق وتثبت بنفس طريقة الأرضيات السابقة.
أعمال لصق وتصنيع البلاط:
أولا : الخامات المستعمله في تصنيع البلاط:
1ـ الحصوة . 2ـ البودرة .3ـ الأسمنت 4ـ الرمل 5ـ أكاسيد الألوان.
1ـ الحصوة : هو أجزاء من كسر رخام بمختلف ألوانه وأنواعه.
والجدول التالي لبيانهما.
م	الصنف	اللون	ملاحظات
1	(بنك مصر)	أبيض معرق ببي	
2	أدفو أزرق –رمادي	
3	بنشسو	بيج وبني 
4	سياء	أزرق سماوي 
5	بارلت	أسود 
6	ورد النيل	وردى	
7	زعفران	أخضر زيتي 
8	الجرانيت أبيض –أحمر-أسود متعدد الألوان	أغلي حصوة 
وتباع الحصوة بالطن ويحتوي الطن علي 25 شكارة- يراعي تخزينها جيدا بعيدا عن الشمس ويتم التعامل من خلال أرقام الحصوة من السن رقم : نم1،نم2،نم3،نم4،نم5،نم7 والبطش (قطع كبيرة).
2ـ البودرة : هو ناتج من تنعيم كسر احجار الرخام وهي نوعان:
أ ـ بودرة زيرو (ناعمة)
ب ـ بودرة عادة (خشنة) وتستعمل في مونة الوجه ومراحل تشطيب البلاط في صناعة وتشطيبه بعد اللصق.
3ـ الأسمنت العادي: أبيض وأسمر وهما النوعان الشائعان استعمالهما في البلاط:
الأبيض: يستعمل في مونة الوجه للبلاط الموزايكو والموليه والمعرقات واللوكس ويستعمل منه الأسمنت الأسمر في طبقتي القلب والظهر(البودرة – الورد) 
الأسمر : يستعمل بمفردة في البلاط السناجي وبلاط الأرضية الخرساني والبردورات.
4ـ الرمل : يورد من محاجر التحرير وبلبيس والعباسية ، ويفضل الرمل الناعم ويستعمل في طبقتي القلب والظهر.
5ـ الأكاسيد : هى عبارة عن أتربه ملونة لأكاسيد بعض المعادن التي تعالج كيماويا والتي تستعمل في تلوين طبقة الوجه لكل أنواع البلاط الموازيكو ويفضل استعمال الأكاسيد المستوردة لجودتها وعدم تغير درجة اللون.

(أنواع ومقاسات البلاط)
1ـ سنجابي (سطوح) 2ـ ستيل كريت ببرادة حديد.
3ـ ملون عادي (مولية) 4ـ موزايكو.
5ـ مولية لوكس (ملون مطعم بالحصوة)	6ـ موزايكو.	
وغالبا مقاسات البلاط هي:20 سم × 20 سم ، 30 سم × 30 سم ، 40 سم × 40 سم.
6 ـ جدول مقاسات البلاط :
م	أبعاد البلاط بالسنتيمتر	عدد البلاط / م2
1	15×15×2	44
2	20×20×2	25
3	25×25×2.5	16
4	30×30×3	11
5	40×40×4	6
6	10×20×2	50
7	10×10×2	100

(1) أخشاب الصنوبر الأبيض (البياض)

اسم الخشب	المقاس بالسنتميتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات
طول	عرض	سمك 
لوح ورقه 10،12،15،17،19،22،25،28،30	1.2	م3	توجد أطوال شاذة في الأسواق (300،350،450،500،600 سم) 
لوح تقليد (بندق) 10،12،15،17،19،22،25،28،30	1.8	م3	
لوح لا تيزانه 10،12،15،17،19،22،25،28،30	2.4	م3	يزن المتر المكعب من أخشاب ابياض حوالي : 400:500 كجم.
لوح بونتي (الماظه) 10،12،15،17،19،22،25،28،30	3.8 – 4.8 م3	
مورنة مفرد (4.8×4.8)(6.6×6.6) م3	
مورنية مجوز (7.6×7.6) (9.0×9.6) م3	
نصف مورنية (4.8×2.4) (7.6×3.8) م3	
أخشاب الصنوبر الأصفر (الموسكي أو السويد) :

اسم الخشب	المقاس بالسنتميتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات
طول عرض	سمك 
ألواح موسكي (سويد)	تبدأ من 150،180،210،240،270وهكذا بزيادة منتظمة 30 سم حتي 720 سم	7.5
10.0
12.5
15.0
17.5
2.0
22.5
25.0
27.5
30.0	1.9

2.5
3.1
3.8
5.0

6.3

7.5	م3	يلاحظ من الأبعاد أن :
العروض :تبدأ من 7.5 سم حتي 30 سم بزيادة منتظمة مقدارها 2.5 سم.
ملحوظة : يلزم عند الشراء تحديد الطول والعرض والسمك لاختلاف السعر كما أن المتر المكعب يزيد حوالي (600:650)كجم .

(1) أخشاب الصنوبر الراتنجي (العزيزي):
اسم الخشب	المقاس بالسنتميتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات
طول عرض	سمك 
صنوبر راتنجي	600:/1800 5:45	5:45	كتل مربعة	
(4) وحدات قياس وبيع الأخشاب الصلبة والثمينة:
اسم الخشب الموطن	نوع القطعية	المقاس بالسنتيمتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات 
طول	عرض	سمك 
زان أحمر أمريكا	قصاير	أقل من 100	10:25	2.6،3.2 وزن المتر المكعب 740:850 كجم
زان أبيض أوربا	قصير من 100 :170 4،5،6	م3	
وسط من 180:350 7،8،9	م3	
طويل	من 360 فاكثر 10 
قرو نمساوي وسط 
أوربا	سميكة 
قصير	أقل من 100
من 100:170	10:25	كما في خشب الزان	م3	وزن م3 820:900 كجم
قرو ياباني اليابان 
أمريكا	وسط 
طويل	180:350
360 فأكثر 
بلوط وسط أوربا وأمريكا	ألواح سميكة من أشجار مقشورة	500 : 900 10 : 40 4،5،6،7،8،،10	م3	وزن المتر المكعب 570:900 كجم
ماهوجني أفريقيا الهند مناطق حارة ألواح سميكة	150،180 210 بزيادة 
30 حتي 720 10،12.5،15 بزيادة 
2.5 حتي 50	2.6،3.2،4،5،6ـ7 
9.8 ، 10	م3	وزن المتر المكعب 600 : 900 كجم 

(5) وحدات قياس وبيع القشرات الخشبية والأبلكاج:
اسم الخشب	المقاس بالسنتميتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات
طول	عرض	سمك 
قشرة :
ماهوجني 
جوز تركي
عين كتكوت
ورد	180:280
160:200
150:180
150:180	40:65
40:60
40:60
40:60	0.6:0.8
1،1.2	م2	
أبلكاج حور أو فنلدنى 127
153 127
153 3،4،5	لوح أو م2	
أبلكاج زان (كونتر زان)	200
200
220
244	122
125
122
122	3،4 
5،12	لوح أو م3 ألواح سدا أو قص
(6) وحدات قياس وبيع ألواح (الكونتز بلاكيه) المسدب والخشب الحبيبى
الاســم	المورد	المقاسات بالسنتيمتر	وحدة البيع	ملاحظات
طول	عرض	سمك مم 


ألواح كونتر
بلاكيه
مسدب
(بانوه)	محلى
مستورد
"
"
"
"	120
200
220
153
244
366	100
125
122
153
122
122	
16.12
19.18
25.22	
لوح
أو
المتر3	
حبيبى
(مصاص القصب)	
محلى	244
366	122
122	6،8،10
12،19،22
25،36	لوح
أو
المتر3	جميع السماكات كثافة (400،600، 700)
سمك 8 مم كثافة 600
كونتر
سيلونصر	محلى	180
240	120
120	11.2،12.4،16.4،184،25.4	لوح
أو
المتر3	حبيبى 
مغطى بالسيلوتكس
حبيبى
ساس كتان
(لينكس مصر)	
محلى	
244	
122	8،10،12،19،22،15،
36	لوح
أو
المتر3	جميع السماكات كثافة (400،600) سمك 8 مم كثافة 600
حبيبى
خشب مفروم
مغطى ملامين	محلى ومستورد	255
275
200	183
183
183	
12،15،18،22	
لوح
م3


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اسف يا جماعة ... لو فيه صور مش موجوده بس قعدت اجمع فيهم كتير ....
و يا رب يكون اجبكم الموضوع..
شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

واضح انا الوحيد الي سهران...
شكرا


----------



## كريم الزياني (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Alinajeeb (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Waw فكر عالي ثقافة متطورة

شكرا اخي


----------



## Alinajeeb (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وعلى فكرة موضوع رائع 

نسيت اقولها...........................................


----------



## معماري من طين (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم...


----------



## kamal007 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

merci....................................................


----------



## معماري من طين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .. و لكن الكوضوع لم ينل الاستحباب المطلوب لا اعلم لماذا ...
بس شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## ايمن محمدي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## hiba (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على البحث الرائع...واضح أنك تعبت عليه، و أنه فيه معلومات قيمة و مميزة، و لكن بصراحة لم أقرأه كله " كلمة،كلمة" حالياً و لكن سأطبعه وأقرأه على "رواق" ...إن شاء الله

كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## hiba (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أنا نقلت الموضوع على Word...ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله فإذا به 206 صفحة!
يعطيك ألف عافية...والله هذا كتاب وليس موضوع...الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك ويكون صدقة جارية لك.

أظن أني قرأت أجزاء منه منقولة في منتديات أخرى...فلا تحزن لقلة الردود، لو لم يلق الإستحباب ما كان لينقل منه البعض.

وجزاك الله خيراً مرة ثانية .


----------



## معماري من طين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا لطف منك عزيزتي...
انا فعلا كتبت المواضيع دي في منتديات اخرى ...
و لكن حبيت اجمعها في موضوع واحد ...
شكرا جزيلا..
اتمني لكن الاستفادة
معماري من طين


----------



## RBF (4 يناير 2009)

مجهود متميز جداً


----------



## معماري من طين (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك عزيزي...
لكم ارق التحية
معماري من طين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم/ معماري من طين
جهد جبار في تجميع هذه المعلومات من مختلف المصادر، وهذا يعني أنك متابع جيد لكل ما ينشر على صفحات الإنترنت

يا ريت كل عضو في هذا الملتقى يقوم بتجميع هذه المعلومات وتبويبها حسب المواضيع ويستفيد منها.... فهذا الكم من المعلومات كفيل بتكوين حصيلة معرفية لكل معماري ناشئ.

أنا هنا لأسجل تقديري لهذا الجهد ولروحكم المعطاءة.​


----------



## سحر العمارة (4 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير.... بصراحة مجهود ضخم جدا الله يعطيك العافية .... تصفحت الموضوع و قرأت بعضا مما فيه ، بصراحة نحن بحاجة لهذا المرجع الشامل خاصة انه يحوي الكثير من المعلومات الحديثة المتجددة ، لا سيما في مجال الطاقة و انتقالها في المبنى و تأثيرها على الانسان....بارك الله فيك ... ثم لا تحزن من قلة الردود ... فكثرة الردود لا تنم عن مقدار الفائدة في الموضوع ... فانت لا بد انك قد حصلت على فائدة كبرى من خلال العمل على الموضوع و جمع اجزائه، و هذا هو المكسب الاول ، ناهيك عن اجرك عند الله عز و جل .


----------



## متميز100 (5 يناير 2009)

انا صرت مهند وافتي في الهندسة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (5 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## البيساني (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (23 يناير 2009)

masha2 allah mawdo3 momtaz wgzak allah kher
sorry 4 writing in this way my keyboard has a problem in arabic litters
but i want to thank u again 
and i have a comment 
please we would like to got this information with its refrances 
u know 4 sure that refrances is the most important way to any information to be avilable 2 use
thank u very much again 
and wishing to get alot of this kind of 'knowledge''


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (25 يناير 2009)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## معماري من طين (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا جماعة ....
هضيف ان شاء الله هضيف المزيد...
معماري من طين


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود العظيم . وتم نسخ الموضوع بالكامل .
والله يعطيك العافية ....................


----------



## rahel (4 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## engyoyo (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز 
جزاك الله كل خير بس يا ريت لو في اي نبذه عن تصميم المحلات التجاريه وشكرااااا


----------



## ayman el5ateb (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل بجد التوبك ده بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman el5ateb (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم وبجد موضوع ممتاز


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## M-H-M-D (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد مش لاقي حاجة اقولها تعبر عن شكري ليك اللللللللللللللف شكر يا بشمهندس علي المجهود الجبار دة


----------



## nermo40 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
يا جماعة أنا عندي واجهة معمارية و أريد أن أحسب كمية الكرانيش الموجودة بها,فهل هناك طريقة معينة؟ أعرف أنها تحسب بالمتر الطولي و لكن مثلا من أين يقاس بروزها عن الحائط؟؟ أفيدوني وفقكم الله


----------



## architect one (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين بارك الله بامثالك


----------



## المساعد 1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## قزيمة (8 يناير 2010)

جهود تذكر فتشكر / جزاك الله خير على هذا التجميع والتصنيف والتفصيل


----------



## شمس العاشق (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## engkh (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور كثير
والله يعطيك العافية
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadalnasseri (6 أبريل 2010)

الله عليك ياباشه مشكوووووووووووووور على مابذلت وكثر من امثالك


----------



## معماري من طين (6 أبريل 2010)

اي خدمة


----------



## hermione (6 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رااااائع


----------



## hermione (4 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق التثبيت
وبجد كل المشاركات اقوى من بعضها 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## eng.mortada (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (9 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات مختصرة وضافية ......مشكور..


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لكن نصك هذا خال من الصور والابداع
وهذا يجعل الناضر يتصفح بسرعة ولا يري اهتمام به
والدليل على هذا انه لا يوجد رد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

والله موضوع جميل جدا وقوي وقلما تجد موضوع او بحث بهذا الكم 
وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن للأسف هذا في زمن ابتعد فيه الناس عن القراءة حتي اللي بيتصفح بيأخذ غرضه ويمشي دون ان يقدم اي شئ ولي رجاء من يا بشمهندس ممكن تزودني بمراجع عن هذا الموضوع القيم واكون شاكر لك كثيرا


----------



## arch afaf (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_vip123 (17 مايو 2011)

يابشمهندس انت فعلا مهندس انا مش برد كتير على المواضيع لكن انت اجبرتنى ارد ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك فعلا شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مروة عمر (17 مايو 2011)

رااااااااااااااائع...


----------



## سلوان الرياشي (3 يوليو 2011)

اشكر جزيل الشكر من قام باعداد هذه المواضيع القيمه التي استفدت منها استفاده كبيره


----------



## وقاد احمد (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فىميزان حسانتك


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

walahi arite hata makan bidi iara kele chay hhhhhhhhhhhhhh ana ketire ta3ebana


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

bitchakarike 3ala hay al mawedo3 ketire hilew


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر كان موضوع كثير مفيد و اسمحيلي على ما ورد مني سابقا لقد كان هذا أخي الصغير


----------



## jawaher-eng (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك..وشكرا جزيلا علمعلومات القيمة


----------



## ashraf galal (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مهندس مدنى حبيت ابدى اعجابى بروعة موضوعك والمجهود الوافر الواضح من خلاله وانتظر منك المزيد دوما


----------



## Malket Zamany (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرااااا
ممكن بس طلب بجد هكون شاكره ليكم اووي لو حد منكم يقدر يساعدني اني الاقي بحث ع الانترنت عن واجهات المباني الاداريه والتجاريه والسكنيه وايه مميزاتها ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## ehabaglan (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mai Kassem (13 يناير 2013)

الموضوع ممتاز


----------



## كايزون (1 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------

